# MrMonty and Headliner present WWF



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

That is awesome, best idea ever. Loving the way your using the main members as superstars. Rahja youre bannnnnned :lmao. Not kissing ass but that was fantastic.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

:lmao This is freakin' hilarious.


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

Thanks for putting me in the roster asshole! 

Na, I liked it. I thought it was funny, but is this just a one time thing, or like a weekly show?


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

This = Ratings

Awesome concept.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

Roman King is "King" I thought that was clever.

Rajah was funny banning people. KKUK's bit was hilarious. Oh and the first admin swerve got a chuckle out of me.

Now all you need to do is bring in a few heels. I suggest joe kills all and Game555.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

:lmao

I love it.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

That kickd major ass :agree:

Continue plz?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

Quite humorous, and it's something different, which we don't see alot on here. Nice job on the idea and hope it continues.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



Hpnotiq said:


> Thanks for putting me in the roster asshole!
> 
> Na, I liked it. I thought it was funny, but is this just a one time thing, or like a weekly show?


If successful, there are plans for many more storylines. I didn't want to pack them all into one incase it didnt work. You were going to be in it, but didn't want to make it too tedius to read. 




> Roman King is "King" I thought that was clever.
> 
> Rajah was funny banning people. KKUK's bit was hilarious. Oh and the first admin swerve got a chuckle out of me.
> 
> Now all you need to do is bring in a few heels. I suggest joe kills all and Game555.


Both are in the pipeline, it was simply a case of not wanting to put everything into one show incase it actually worked and there was no new material to continue it.



> This = Ratings
> 
> Awesome concept.


I take no credit for the concept, it was 100% Headliner's original idea.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

Everything about it was hilarious, and as a booker, it was well written. I loved Rajah's Vince McMahon and adminstrator combination. Great for me to be the Matt Striker, erudite individual!  I beat Diesel quite oddly. :lmao at Brye being Ashley. Roman King and 2Slick's commentary was impeccable with 2Slick dissing Roman's women obsession on the forum. Too bad there were no old jokes. Roman being confused with Brye was great! Incorporating Delfin's rant was a smart idea. Slam as the Rock, good call. Mike's three monologues must have been longer than Triple H's!  This is one of the best posts I have seen here, excellent stuff. I hope there are more episodes in store for us.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

I must admit, I got a few great laughs out of this thread. 

Thanks. I would rep but I need to spread.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

I can't believe you guys:lmao. I better atleast win a title. This thread is awesome


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



> KingKurt_UK: Well, (insert 2000 word speech here where KingKurt gives credit to everyone but himself.)





> KingKurt_UK: Good question. (insert 2000 word speech where KinKurt praises everyone involved with tonight's set up, except for himself)





> Before KingKurt_UK has the chance to reply with a 2000 word speech praising everyone who has red hair, everyone who hates red hair, and everyone who has no hair (bar himself, of course)


:lmao

<3 you Kurt


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

:lmao:lmao:lmao

I mark for Admin swerves.


But, will I be unbanned?:sad:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

I think we should do a similar thing to what the Rock did to get Mick Foley re-instated.

Go on strike 'till Cali's back :hb:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

The idea isn't really Headliner's to be honest. Flash's Inn stories way back before I was even a member are very similar to this. Nice to visit the concept again though.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



> The match starts off with some back and forth action, with neither wrassler giving an inch. For every massively pixelated move that Diesel comes up with, Arjun counters with a move so complicated that no one can even pronounce. After the ten minute mark, a chance collision leaves the referee out cold, and Arjun lying in agony. Diesel reaches into his tights, obviously to remove a foreign object to finish the job. The crowd boos intensly as Diesel removes...as PSP!? Diesel sits in the corner and makes use of the free wireless internet provided by WWF, accessing the online community. Arjun regains his composure, and upon seeing Diesel enthralled on the official Smackdown V Raw 2008 website, gently leans Diesel back and pins him for the three count.


Hahaha. :lmao

Shit. This is awesome. I hope to see other shows very, very soon. :agree:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



> Holt smirks as Derek feels the power of the black man's crotch, recoiling his arm in agony. Holt goes for the small package and pins Derek for the 3 count.


:lmao I love you bastards


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

There was no shame in me losing due to Holts balls of steel.

This whole thing had me in stitches, great job Mr.Monty.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



Bubba T said:


> The idea isn't really Headliner's to be honest. Flash's Inn stories way back before I was even a member are very similar to this. Nice to visit the concept again though.


Awh :$


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



> Khali - PTK


:lmao 

But he should totally be the Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

I want to be in this 

Its a great idea, very entertaining!


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> I want to be in this


 We all do. 

But let Monty book who he pleases. It's more fun that way.:agree:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



> Fans: Hey, we payed $10 for "bad ass seats", why are we stick in the back?
> 
> Admin: I lied.
> 
> It's another admin swerve!!!





> Roman King: 5/10





> Out of nowhere, Derek goes for the low blow. Holt smirks as Derek feels the power of the black man's crotch, recoiling his arm in agony. Holt goes for the small package and pins Derek for the 3 count.


:lmao

This is brilliant keep it up.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

Role Model should of been William Regal.



lmao


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

That was awesome, can't wait for more


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

I get one line....

The SlaM deserves more than one line, jabroni!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

I love my damn role, I hope this keeps going, its hilarious


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



I AM SlaM said:


> I get one line....
> 
> The SlaM deserves more than one line, jabroni!


Actually, The SlaM is one of the only guarenteed entries to every single event! Including you kept me on the sidelines!

Pretty much everyone who has replied who wasn't included has a storyline ready to go. Seriously, the amount of material is vast, as are the number of things that had to be cut for the sake of decency :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

Good Stuff Monty, Kudos! :lmao


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

Great thread...


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

I would like to feud with Human Tornado.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> I would like to feud with Human Tornado.


Prove yourself worthy :side:


----------



## Jae Jae (May 26, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

:lmao

Awesome stuff right there, great job Monty with writing that show, I bet you would get reviews if you posted this in the BTB section.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

I'm still laughing. Especially at the name "CM Weedman".

-When KIF got laid out by Jax, I actually wanted the camera to shift to Imperfect, Hpnotiq and CaL. The camera would show them laughing at KIF. I know its a minor role for the time being, but of course showing them laugh at KIF adds injury to insult.

-Blame Derek_2k4 for Brye being a woman.:lmao

-CarlitoCabanaGirl was suppose to interview KK_UK! 

-I suggested that CaL be an Austin type character. But Monty wanted to see where this CaL/WCW thing went. Which I supported.

-I also suggested AMP and WCW be like the outsiders. You know, making jokes and stuff.



> *CM Weedman:* I used to do weed. And I used to have a gf. But my girlfriend just dumped me. And I cant afford weed. I love weed. And I love my girlfriend. But now I have neither. Straight Edge by cimcumstance. Without my girlfriend and my weed, I have nothing interesting to say.





> *Crowd in unison:* It's another Admin swerve!


:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

You made me actually laugh out loud. Something I rarely ever do on this forum.

Congrats.

Good stuff. I love the beggining of RM/Pyro's match...that was clever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

I think I like Headliner's booking a little better.


:side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



Headliner said:


> I'm still laughing. Especially at the name "CM Weedman".
> 
> -When KIF got laid out by Jax, I actually wanted the camera to shift to Imperfect, Hpnotiq and CaL. The camera would show them laughing at KIF. I know its a minor role for the time being, but of course showing them laugh at KIF adds injury to insult.
> 
> ...


:agree:

Ally and Mike will most likely end up having a segment together. The only person that might leave him stuck for words. 

The last two are still very much on the cards, as Headliner well knows. Who knows what will happen with an "Admin swerve!!!" just around the corner!


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

I knew Allyson was getting worked into a storyline with me and that would be Dave's line of thought; she thought otherwise though! I know how us great Irish minds work :$ I was thinking that she'd try to work round Rajah to get me my job back though.

Allyson making me lost for words  Umm... 

Absolutely brilliant, Dave, not that I expected anything less. Could you possibly contribute more to this forum if you tried? And much kudos to my man KJ too for the ideas he put in


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



Headliner said:


> I'm still laughing. Especially at the name "CM Weedman".
> 
> -When KIF got laid out by Jax, I actually wanted the camera to shift to Imperfect, Hpnotiq and CaL. The camera would show them laughing at KIF. I know its a minor role for the time being, but of course showing them laugh at KIF adds injury to insult.
> 
> ...


No need to blame, I thought it was hilarious :lmao. Im still laughing


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

Kinda funny Byre is protrayed as a female in this thing, as I thought he was a girl when I first saw his posts.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



Bubba T said:


> Kinda funny Byre is protrayed as a female in this thing, as I thought he was a girl when I first saw his posts.


:lmao :$

So did King Bookah too, So I guess he'll be laughing too. Im not sure why a few people think Im a girl(Besides the fact I like Ashley :$ )


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



Bubba T said:


> Kinda funny Byre is protrayed as a female in this thing, as I thought he was a girl when I first saw his posts.


Me too....:evil:



> Im not sure why a few people think Im a girl(Besides the fact I like Ashley )


Brye is a girl's name.

Don't feel bad, though. When I was NikkiCoxIsHot, people thought that my name was Nikki. And that I thought that I was hot.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



KingKurt_UK said:


> I knew Allyson was getting worked into a storyline with me and that would be Dave's line of thought; she thought otherwise though! I know how us great Irish minds work :$ I was thinking that she'd try to work round Rajah to get me my job back though.
> 
> Allyson making me lost for words  Umm...
> 
> Absolutely brilliant, Dave, not that I expected anything less. Could you possibly contribute more to this forum if you tried? And much kudos to my man KJ too for the ideas he put in


Well aren't you just a smarty pants  You know, I'm 1/8 Irish so I must have 1/8 of a great mind 

edit: Brian, you know I thought you were a girl at first too


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

Damn Im curious how many people thought I was a girl origonally :$. Im a bit embarassed now :$. But I still think this is hilarious


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

Your eighth must be the dim-witted percentage then because you should have known Dave hadn't forgotten about you. I knew this. After all, most of my forum activity now is my total obsession with all things you, so there isn't much else direction my character can take .

You wanna fight; you know where you can find me  <3

PS: Nobody should ever question Brian's masculinty. It's more certain than anything else in WF history, besides my Allyson addiction of course


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



Brye said:


> Damn Im curious how many people thought I was a girl origonally :$. Im a bit embarassed now :$. But I still think this is hilarious


I think that as well and sometimes I still think it. When I look at your name I don't think of it being short for Brian, but for Brianna. 

And this coming from your BTB parnter.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



Brye said:


> Damn Im curious how many people thought I was a girl origonally :$. Im a bit embarassed now :$. But I still think this is hilarious


 I did untill the other day


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

I need to feud with someone, Derek is too easy. I need competition


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

I almost thought Brye was a female because of his username.


Bubba T said:


> The idea isn't really Headliner's to be honest. Flash's Inn stories way back before I was even a member are very similar to this. Nice to visit the concept again though.


True. 

This idea (this one) started from me randomly saying in the TTT thread that someone should do a BTB using WF people. Next thing you know, alot of people started talking about it and it led to this.

I was thinking of having Admin, Flash and Rajah be the "administrative" family, but Monty's idea seemed to fit better. I guess.

The womens division should be good.:side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

Oh damn, you gotta be freakin kidding me. And to clear it up KIF, Im a guy . I really had no clue, you all thought I was a girl :$. I need a username change or something I guess :$


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

I always think of Byre as a girl :$ .. I guess it's mostly due to the name, and all the girly pictures and such.


But ok. Lets get back on subject.

:ns


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

Being the Human Tornado, I need a stable of Torna*hoes*. Im accepting applications now


----------



## Rajah (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

Cool, very cool.

Is Linda going to make an appearance?


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

This is great! :lmao I loved it!

If you need a Raven character don't be afarid to add me to your story anytime! 

Oh and one more thing! LOL!!! at Brye being a girl!! :lmao Brye you know I think you're cool man but that was hilarious!! :lmao You should feud with Mintz (Melina) for the Woman's title at WF's Wrestlemania 23!! :lmao


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

I wanna play. 

I laughed Dave, thanks for the humour esp at this hour.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



Failing Satire said:


> I wanna play.


Do you want to be a Torna*hoe* ?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Do you want to be a Torna*hoe* ?


Can I? I could polish the balls of steel :agree:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



Rajah said:


> Cool, very cool.
> 
> Is Linda going to make an appearance?


Absolutely. I just have to work out which woman hates you the most 

That, or who's your bitch. Either is good 




> I wanna play.


You will my friend, you will.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



j20 said:


> Can I? I could polish the balls of steel :agree:


Lewis Black was right I have achieved the ultimate American dream. I, Alabaster Holt, have a personal ball washer


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Being the Human Tornado, I need a stable of Torna*hoes*. Im accepting applications now


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Lewis Black was right I have achieved the ultimate American dream. I, Alabaster Holt, have a personal ball washer


Any more positions open? Ashley over here would like to give you her services :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



MrMonty said:


> Pyro steps out of the horned automobile, and two steps his way to the ring.




Classic...:lmao


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



 Brye said:


> Any more positions open? Ashley over here would like to give you her services :$


Lip rings and steel balls are not a great combination, especially if they are magnetic.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

That was my idea Pyro. I knew you would like it

Can't remember who, but someone suggested Rob be the Linda McMahon type character. Basically show up every now & then to make shocking announcements or something like that. 

Hmm....maybe Linda could be Cowie, Bethany or Aussie? Just throwing names out there for the time being.

Monty and I will definitely talk about that.


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

I love this shit. I want to be on the show though. :lmao
I'll even be a jobber, I don't care.

And for the record, I thought Brye was a girl at first too.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> I want to be in this
> 
> Its a great idea, very entertaining!


You could be my Head Tornahoe :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> You could be my Head Tornahoe :agree:


So Im guessing thats a no for Ashley?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

That was brilliant. I needed a good laugh, thank you.  I can't wait to read more.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



Brye said:


> So Im guessing thats a no for Ashley?


Eh I guess you twos can join, we need someone to do the clean and organize my many pimp rings


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

Haha good thread, nice little read when I wake up. 



CaLiGula said:


> Role Model should of been William Regal.
> 
> 
> 
> lmao


oshit not a bad idea at all, brace knucks for the win.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

That was hilarious. :lmao

KKUK's segment and the Role Model/Pyro match were my favourites.

Good work Monty. 

Booyaka Booyaka RaS. :side:


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

:lmao, great work MrMonty. You've obviously put a fair bit of work into this. Fantastic idea Headliner, I hope we can see another edition of this in the near future.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

:lmao

Classic stuff, though I need a bigger role next time. Outside of costing RM a match and giving Tempest a nipple crippler. :lmao

Great stuff


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

That was really good. I can't wait to read some more!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

How the hell did I miss this thread?

Great work with this Dave, I'll be looking forward to reading more.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

That was a funny read. Cant wait to see more of them.


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

Genius stuff here. Extremely funny. I was crying tears of joy at Pyro's victory for some bizarre reason...

Well done, Monty


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

:lmao

Hilarious, Monty. I can't remember the last time I actually laughed out loud about something posted in this forum. Keep it up.

Obviously, like everyone else's I'd love a little cameo in the thread, but you've got too many people and tons of material to work with. If you find a little space for me, awesome, if not, Holt, I'll be first in line at the Talent S*hoe*w.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

Fucking stickied!


----------



## Rajah (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



Evo said:


> Fucking stickied!


Yeah, we'll see. 

This'll be dead in 2 weeks. They usually are.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

Hopefully it will stay creative.

this has the potential to be one of the better threads in a long time.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

I think Cali or Hyptnq or however you spell it would be more suited to an Austin-type character, you know, constantly feuding with the McMahons (admins) and getting fired (banned) then coming back, I think it would be really funny. Someone has probably already suggested it, but I couldn't be bothered going back through all the pages to find out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

Yeah:side:


Stay tuned.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

That was great!  Rajahs ban parts was hilarious !


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*

That was absolutly hilarious!!! Rajah banning like McMahon was great. Add me to it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner presents WWF*

Yea, I stopped being a little bitch and jumped in the thread title:side:


Rebel By Design said:


> :lmao
> 
> Hilarious, Monty. I can't remember the last time I actually laughed out loud about something posted in this forum. Keep it up.
> 
> Obviously, like everyone else's I'd love a little cameo in the thread, but you've got too many people and tons of material to work with. If you find a little space for me, awesome, if not, Holt, I'll be first in line at the Talent S*hoe*w.


I had you down to be in the womens division. But of course you can be with Holt.


Evo said:


> I think Cali or Hyptnq or however you spell it would be more suited to an Austin-type character, you know, constantly feuding with the McMahons (admins) and getting fired (banned) then coming back, I think it would be really funny. Someone has probably already suggested it, but I couldn't be bothered going back through all the pages to find out.


I did.

Its a couple of things that will be changed up. More members joining in, tag division. (hopefully)


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

*NEWSFLASH!*

*Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums update.*

From this point on, Headliner will be the official news correspondant for Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums. Think of him as a Dave Meltzer mould of character. Any leaked reports, announcements or insider knowledge will be posted by him.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao @ Headliner being Dave Meltzer


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Awesome. I'll look to Meltzliner for all my insider info.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Meltzliner :lmao


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

That's was nice. Had very good moments. This has some potential to be good. It's the WF's version of the WWE.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I really liked reading that, nice work.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

How about Placebo plays Hogan?

Dissapears for ages and then retruns to a massive reaction. :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I dislike Hogan though. 

The massive reaction part is fitting though.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Good job monty cant wait till the second one


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner presents WWF*



Headliner said:


> I had you down to be in the womens division.




I'd mark hard if I was Nipple H.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

One of the only times I actually laughed out loud on a forum. Very good job.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

:lmao!

Please make the womens division better than the one in WWE. 

Thanks.

And if Bryashley wins the championship... :no:


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*Ha that was great.*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady B said:


> :lmao!
> 
> Please make the womens division better than the one in WWE.
> 
> ...


What do you have against me?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

We all know if Lady B was in the WWF, I would be the Trish Stratus and therefore would own Bryashley's butt


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

I love it! Great work guys!


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Great work dave and headliner, looking forward to the next one.

:lmao @ brye


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

*Re: MrMonty presents WWF*



Rajah said:


> This'll be dead in 2 weeks. They usually are.


Especially when you don't have Mr. Perfect as Mr. Perfect. Please...

Still, it was pretty funny.


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

I like.. wait no, I love.

If only I was on this thing..


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Lady B said:


> We all know if Lady B was in the WWF, I would be the Trish Stratus and therefore would own Bryashley's butt


You know you want to be a Tornahoe, this pimp is going places baby


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Great thread, very funny read, I would like to see what could be in stor for me if I was included.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Haha, awesome :lmao


----------



## Essa (Aug 20, 2004)

That was hilarious, good work guys. I look foward to the next one.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> You know you want to be a Tornahoe, this pimp is going place baby


OMG! Trish gets a Pimp.... Dave I made a storyline


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Haha, that's truely entertainment.

:lmao


----------



## aj styles 11 (Mar 2, 2007)

I love it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Meltzliner's inside report*​


> _Wrestling Observer is reporting that a number of budding relationships are coming to fruitition backstage, and this will more than likely be made evident on Friday's show. You can also expect to see new stars or familar faces debuting on Friday._
> 
> _Wrestling observer is also reporting that WCW (formerly known and WCW4Life) & Killa CaLi (formerly known as CaLiGula) are unhappy with their character's direction. Sources say that head booker Monty Hayes agrees with this sentiment, and a whole new gimmick direction is being planned. The hope is that no-one will care about this drastic change, as no-one cared about WCW and Killa CaLi's original character anyway.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AWESOME NEWS!

Battle Royal to determine Hardcore division forerunners! Six man Cage match with U.S. title contenders! Match series leading up to the PPV to determine a WWF champion!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Great news. But with the confusion over Brye's gender, will he/she be in the womans title match? :lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Meltzliner also reports that you can expect one or two more gimmick changes. Such stars like DDMac and Tempest were very vocal toward management regarding their gimmicks. DDMac was overheard saying "Man, this is some bullshit"_.


Ballin'!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmaoI can't believe you used that pic. 


I forgot to make a better one:$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I wonder who Jeffdivalovers "unnamed female companion" is. :lmao


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

> At this point, one brown nose reporter starts clapping enthusiastically, and Rajah immediately moves him into the Gold user seats.


:lmao

Can't wait to see WCW and Cali's new gimmicks.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Woooo! News update. This is such a good gimmick thread thing. If you ever need any help with it I'd be glad to help out with some stuff if you need it, I was always thinking about being in BTB but it didn't really appeal to my sense of humor. But this looks pretty cool.

It looks like you've got it under control at the moment. Haha! Keep up the good work!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That Jeff "The Hurricane" Divalover stuff is priceless. Keep it up guys this is a riot.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Great job, keep it comming. Its all so entertaining


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

^^ I second that. Loved the news report, hilarious stuff!


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

lmao, hopefully Metzliner isn't posting false info :side:.

I heard Side Effect was the favorite to win the hardcore battle royal ~_~.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm not believing anything rumor-related in Meltziner's report. Those dirt-sheets always get your hopes up and then are always wrong.

I love how "all-out" you guys are taking this. Keep it up.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

This is a pretty cool idea, Like the news the Jeffdivalover bit made me laugh. The first was good especially with Rajah firind everybody and the Admin swerve. Now all I want is too be in this.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I love this so much, especially the direction of my character  I'm just like the Ron Simmons kind of character that pops up in different environments doing the same kind of thing - sweet 

You two are doing a great job and it's going to be so hard for you to accomodate all the people who want to be included in all this but I bet you manage it, although you are having to work so hard.

CCGita for Women's Champ! Oh wait, she hates Lita :$ Female Carlito for Women's champ


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

For once in my life i can honestly say LOL.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Aussie said:


> ^^ I second that. Loved the news report, hilarious stuff!


Aussie, babydoll, You know you want to align yourself with a Pimp who is on his way to the top. You know you want to be apart of a highly respected clique. You know you want to be a Tornahoe


----------



## BrahmaBull9813 (Nov 10, 2006)

That was so funny... I forgot to laugh... I think it's new, kind of interesting... Not my kind of thing


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'd be a tornahoe, but that'd make me gay.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

****Possible Spoiler Alert****

It has just been "highly" rumored that a D List celebrity might be joining the WWF active roster.

Kevin Phenner-line (Or his stage name, K-Phenn) has been spotted near the arena, and considering his past work with the company, and mediocre, lackluster heels are slim pickings as of date, it is highly probably that he may be the next talent added to the show.

Of course, take this with a grain of salt...


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

I AM SlaM said:


> ****Possible Spoiler Alert****
> 
> It has just been "highly" rumored that a D List celebrity might be joining the WWF active roster.
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I AM SlaM said:


> ****Possible Spoiler Alert****
> 
> It has just been "highly" rumored that a D List celebrity might be joining the WWF active roster.
> 
> ...


You fucking win!

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I was thinking about not using Phenners at all and just unofficially releasing him. Especially since he wasn't even suppose to be the interviewer for Ally. But SlaM might be on to something...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

As long as someone doesn't job to him.

Christ.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Well, I'd like to think his in-ring debut would coincide with my own...but rumors haven't been dropped since the last one, so who knows yet.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

This would be greatness if I was in it :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> This would be greatness if I was in it :side:


Dont count on it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenners should come out and talk about how he has a mystery partner but never have one.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Dont count on it.


I don't


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

Ugh, WF's own Fail would be better.

Having a gimmick where I'd Fail all the time = ratings.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

The second show. Delayed by a few hours due to internet restraints. Again, I must stress, no offence is intended. It's all in good fun. And to note, lot of time used in this one, and still not everyone could be used. There are still plans, but cant squeeze everyone into one show. So if your name aint there, be patient. Enjoy.

Friday 6th April
Wrasslin' Wrestling' Forums Arena​
_The new theme tune for Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums starts blaring out over the speakers, as "Black Betty" announces the start of this weeks show. Someone forgot to set up the pyro, so Nolo King and Jaycobo are sent out running around with a pair of sparklers. Might as well make some use of them..._

*2Slick:* Welcome ladies and gentlemen to the second Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums event! It's been a long week, and much planning has gone into tonight's event after the overwhelming ratings from our premier show! I just hope tonight we're in for as much fun as last week King!

*Roman King:* You bet your elderly ass we are Slicky, coz tonight we're gonna see the beginning to the WWF women's division! I'm so excited Slick, I can barely keep it in! 8/10! Oops, I'm getting ahead of myself!

*2Slick:* Who would have thought you'd be the dirty old man out of the two of us King, but we can talk about that later, we've got our first event of the evening coming up right now! 

_"I spit in the face, of people who don't want to be cool" sounds out as Chaos descends down the ramp. He gives high fives to the crowd as he approaches the ring, even though they don't seem to be bothered. Although he obviously has skills, he has become lazy as of late, and the crowd simply aren't interested.

Charlie "Movement" Haas comes down next. Movement is putting quite some effort into his strut, and he is wearing truly ghetto clothes. As "California Love" blares over the speakers, everything about Movement screams African American. But the crowd aren't fooled.

Some instrumental music begins to play as the lights go down, and a solitary figure is seen on top of the ramp, hunched over with a robe covering his kneeling body. The crowd goes wild, expecting The Total Package EGame. Their disapointment is tangible as the robed man stands up to reveal is not EGame, but an impersonater, The Masterpiece, DG. DG walks down to the ring flexing his impressive muscles, and gets quite a lot of heat when he rips an EGame sign out of a fans hand and starts throwing it around. After all, that sign isn't his property to mess with.

Saxaphone music from an 80's porn film announces the arrival of Val "Metalic" Venis. The crowd look startled, wondering why on earth he is in this match? Filler?

With the match seemingly about to get underway, the self proclaimed hardcore champion, Jax The Ax, comes out onto the ramp and begins to approach the ring. Jax looks bewildered as to why his music isn't being played. Obviously no-one has told him that he isn't actually employed by Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums, and declaring yourself a champion does not really mean anything at all._

The over the top Batal Royale in the hardcore division begins, and immediately, Chaos smacks Metalic over the noggin with a trash can, sending him tumbling over the top rope. Filler theory confirmed. The remaining participants proceed to use every weapon available to them to bloody and bruise everyone in sight. 

As the match proceeds, a loud "Hey Yo" can be heard, and Big Sexy WCW and The Bad Guy AMPLine4Life start walking down to the outside of the ring, doubled over with laughter at the match going on. As DG comes bouncing off the ropes, WCW grabs his foot, causing him to fall face first onto a metal sheet in the ring. DG gets to his feet, dazed, and looks around to see AMP and WCW laughing heartily while pointing at him. With his back to the action, DG gets rewarded with a steel chair to the back. This only adds to WCW and AMP's enjoyment, as they start slapping their knees, tears forming in their eyes, their stomachs hurting from all the laughter. Movement finally, drags DG to his feet, and throws him over the top rope. WCW catches him in mid air, and throws him straight back into the ring. They're having too much fun to see DG escape so lightly. 

With Jax on the top turnbuckle, and Chaos and DG trying to push each other over the top rope, Movement comes out of nowhere and delivers a drop kick to Chaos, sending both him and DG flying over the top rope. Just as Jax is about to execute a high risk manouver, AMP throws a bin from the outside, which catches Jax upside the head and knocks him to the outside, leaving Movement the winner of this hardcore Battle Royal. As WCW and AMP chuckle their way back up the ramp, Movement is left standing as the victor inside the ring. He does a little victory dance, which more resembles Vanilla Ice than Ice Cube, as the crowd applauds.








*2Slick:* That had the makings of a great match, if it weren't for those damn intervening fools on the outside!

*Roman King:* The crowd seemed to eat it up Slick, so I wouldn't be surprised if we see whole lot more of those guys in the future.

*2Slick:* The crowd might like it, but that doesn't mean I have to!

_The camera cuts to backstage, where Shad "IC" Gaspard is performing his own material to a group of impressed onlookers._

*IC:* ...I ain't never standin' by, demand that lies leave you with hands thats tied/
Randomize my head shots like death plots that catch the first cat at my next drop/
Come to a dead stop, on the dime to assault your spine/
You crossed the line and wack cats don't get props for tryin'/
You costin' time, and you damn sure ain't worth no greenbacks/
So ease back before I lean back then swing forward to leave your teeth cracked/
And then your knee caps...I'm violently composed to corrode souls and hold flows/
Propose cold tones to show those who show boat that it's hard to breath with a broke nose...

_As the crowd cheers, Super Delfin approaches from the shadows, where had been viewing the whole scene._

*Super Delfin:* Okay man, I really didn't want to do this. I tried to be nice and give you an opportunity to make it right, but you didn't. It would have taken you 20 seconds to edit/delete the original post, but instead you log off after reading my PM.

Look dude, plagiarism is not cool. I got banned from another forum for flaming a plagiarist and if I get banned from this one too, oh well. You should not take credit for others peoples work. 


If you wrote/spit this today than why is posted by someone on another website in July of this year? Yes, someone posted this 4 months ago on another site. Someone with a username NonSpecific on another forum (with Dallas TX as their location) actually created this.

http://www.realraptalk.com/showpost....73&postcount=3


Look familiar? It should, it's the same 8 bars verbatim that you just put down. Google is an amazing thing.

For someone who claims to represent hip-hop, you sure have a poor way of showing it. Were you trying to look cool? What? I don't get it. I wish you would have just edited it like I asked you to and it wouldn't have come to this.

_The crowd is stunned. The audience shocked. IC's head droops, and he quietly heads for the exit. Who knows whether he will ever return? As he is walking, I AM SlaM appears on the titantron, this time from his living room, where he is eating a Hungry Man dinner._

*I AM SlaM:* Na na na na, na na na na, hey hey hey, goodbye!

Ad...​
As we come back from the ad, we can see KingKurt_UK backstage, giving a 2000 word speech on why IC was wrong to do what he did, but how forgiveness is important, and how we should always respect everything and everyone. Except him. As he finishes his speech, Maria "CarlitosCabanaGirl" Kenellis approaches him.

*CCG:* Hi KingKurt!

KingKurt turns around, prepared to give a 2000 word greeting.

*KingKurt:* H...oh...hi there CCG...

*CCG:* So how are you adapting to your new position here at WWF?

*KingKurt:* Umm, fine, I mean, good, I guess...

*CCG:* What did you think of tonight's opening match?

*KingKurt:* It was, a match, with, umm, you know, stuff. Cool stuff. I think.

*CCG:* And who are you looking forward to seeing tonight?

*KingKurt:* That's a really pretty dress...

*CCG:* What? Oh, thank you...

_At this point both CCG and KingKurt start fiddling with their fingers and looking bashfully at the ground._

*CCG:* Well I have to go and get ready for later on.

*KingKurt:* I also have to run away awkwardly...

_CCG and KingKurt both look at each other once more, before both turning on their heels and walking swiftly away._

*2Slick:* Haha, oh boy King, we might just have some puppy love on our hands!

*Roman King:* Puppy love = no ratings. Come back to me when it gets raunchy!

*2Slick:* You're a sick puppy...

_The inoffensive "Why cant we be friends?" announces the arrival of Jeff "The Hurricane" DivaLover, and his partner in crime prevention, Mighty "Lady Croft" Molly. The crowd gets to their feet cheering, although most seem to be sneaking a peak at Lady Crofts skimpy superhero attire as opposed to cheering on Jeff.

"1, 2, ya hear the clock ticking" announces the arrival of WWF's MVP, Homicide. The crowd cheers enthusiastically at Homicide's arrival, the men respecting the blackest man on the payroll, the women respecting his bare chest._

The match starts off with Jeffdivalover attempting all manner of assaults on Cide, who brushes them off easily. On the outside, Lady Croft is cheering on her man enthusiastically, trying to get him some momentum. Jeffdivalover attempts the chokeslam, but Cide simply punches him in the face. There's no messing around from Cide here, he's not into these fancy tricks. A good smack to the nose will do more than any lucho libre crap for this man. As the match progresses, Jeffdivalover takes one final attempt to get the upper hand, with a flying clothesline. Unfortunately, he was more focused on staring at Lady Croft on the outside, and ends up knocking the referee out cold. 

As Cide looms over Jeffdivalover, Lady Croft jumps onto the ring apron, trying to distract Cide with her womanly ways. Cide, not being one to mess about, walks straight over, grabs Lady Crofts head, and plants one right on her lips. Lady Croft looks stunned at Cide's forward approach. Behind him, Jeffdivalover comes charging at Cide in an attempt to clobber him. Suddenly, Lady Croft leans over Cide's shoulder and delivers a smack to the face of Jeffdivalover, knocking him to the ground without taking her eyes away from Cide. Cide grins in appreciation, and exits the ring, taking Lady Croft by the hand. As they walk up the ramp together, leaving a heartbroken Jeffdivalover in the ring, Cide is counted out leaving Jeffdivalover as the winner.

As jeffdivalover is shown with his head held down in depression, he starts to lift his head up to show how strong he is. Then suddenly a WWF veteran's voice is randomly heard.

*OlympicZero:* DAMN 

After hearing that, Jeffdivalover puts his head down in shame as he leaves the arena.

*Homicide:* Ballin'

*Lady Croft:* I sure hope so...

_Backstage, we see Kevin "Ricflair17" Kelly standing talking to The Rated R Superstar, NCIH._

*Ricflair17:* So, NCIH, tonight you'll be facing off against Holt in a qualifying match for Fusion. How do you rate your chances?

_Before NCIH can respond, Ricflair 17 continues._

*Ricflair17:* I mean, on a scale of one to ten? And that brings up another question, what if you couldn't count to ten? And if you couldn't, how would you know many fingers you had? And if you couldn't count you fingers, how would you know how many to use in a punch? And if you didn't know that, how would you be able to punch Holt? And if you cant punch Holt, will he punch you? Can Holt count to ten? Is it fair to say if Holt can count to ten he has the upper hand in tonight's main event? Has he already won? Too many questions, too many questions....

_At this point, Ricflair17 becomes very animated, and a pained expression comes over his face as he walks away mumbling to himself, his brain literally hurting from the random thoughts popping into his head, leaving NCIH staring at his back in sheer confusion..._

Ad...​
_As we come back from the ad, we see Jeffdivalover walking backstage, his eyes red, his nose running, his posture slumped. WCW and AMP approach him._

*WCW:* Hey man, no need to be so sad.

*AMP:* Yeah, you won your match. So who's the real winner?

*WCW:* Well, I suppose that depends your definition of winning AMP. I know I'd pick a hot girl over a countout victory in a fictional wrestling company.

*AMP:* That's true. Sorry man, keep on crying, you really did end up with the short end of the stick.

*WCW:* Does that mean Lady Croft ended up with the long...

_Before WCW can finish his sentance, Platt and DavidEFC, "Right to Censor", interrupt._

*David:* We're tired of you guys.

*Platt:* Yeah, the rules are here to be adhered to, and that involves not flaming other wrestlers for no reason.

*WCW:* But, we had a reason. It was funny...

*AMP:* Sure as hell made me laugh...

*David:* To be honest, I don't give a damn. Rules are rules, and I wont stand by and see the breaking of the flaunted so brazenly.

*WCW:* But, it's only been half a show...

*Platt:* Yeah, but, y'know, we didn't have anything else to do but feud with you guys...

_There is an awkward silence for ten seconds, with all four men seeming pissed off at the rushed booking..._

*David:* Keep on making jokes and cracking on jobbers at your peril. We'll be watching...

_The camera lingers at all four men eyeing each other up, before cutting back to the arena, where Tom the Snake Roberts is making his way to the ring. Tom has a drink in his hand, to no-one's surprise, and a micraphone in the other. Tom gets into the ring, and the crowd goes silent, awaiting him to speak. Tom raises the glass of whiskey to his mouth, and shouts out something no-one hears, before trying to take a swig of whiskey from the micraphone. Perplexed, it takes him a good 5 seconds to realise the problem, before he bursts into laughter at his mistake._

*Tom:* Alright lads, hows it going? Cheers to me, wooo!

*2Slick:* Good lord, someone needs to get this guy a cup of coffe and a bed.

*Roman King:* Now Slick, lets see what he has to say.

*Tom:* I dont really have anything to shay...

*Roman King:* Oh...

*Tom:* But I thought it only fitting that Tom and his shnake introduce the nexst fight. Who wantsh to shee Tom's python!?

_The crowd cheers loudly, but the cheers quickly go quiet as Tom starts laughing and undoing his belt buckle._

*Tom:* Haha, well here it ish! Wahooo!

*2Slick:* My god, someone get that man a towel, or a napkin.

*Tom:* Jeez, it must be cold out here...

_Tom attempts to pull his trousers back up, but the effort proves difficult with the whiskey in one hand, the mic in the other, and he ends up trying to pull up his trousers with his teeth. As he does so, he ends up falling sideways out of the ring. The crowd gasps, but their fears quickly turn to laughter as they hear Tom snoring loudly on the ground outside the ring._

*Roman King:* Now THIS is what I'm talking about!

_King's excitement is made clear as Lady B Stratus comes running down the ring, her boobs flopping all over the place. The crowd go wild, as they know they're in for a show now.

Closely behind her, Minterz Melina follows. The collective gasp from the crowd is audible, as she drops to the ring apron and does the splits under the rope.

The next woman down the ramp is the high flying ex girlfriend of the Rated R Superstar, Rebel By Design. RBD neither runs nor showboats her womanlies to the crowd, much to their dismay. 

The final participant in this womens tag team match is the sometimes psychotic, Aussie James. Aussie seems delighted to be here, and makes sure to high five every single fan on her way to the ring. She's had a long day in the office, so this is just the kind of release she needs._

Lady B and RBD start off in the ring, eying each other's outfits up. RBD seems envious of Lady B's voluptuous chest, but takes advantage of it by giving her a good stiff chop. Lady B is in shock, and as the equilibrium is restored, she responds with a vicious slap to the face. RBD is stunned, and all of her wrestling training goes out the window as she leaps on Lady B and they start rolling around the ring, gouging eyes and pulling hair.

*Medo:* CATFIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lady B jumps backwards, and tags in Aussie. RBD responds in kind by tagging in Minterz. The two go straight for each other, and the vicious nature of their violence shows that both women are trying to prove something to the crowd, and each other. As the fight progresses, a muscular masked figure comes storming down the ring. The lumps in the right places imply this is a woman, but her manly physique and manner tell a different story altogether. The masked woman leaps into the ring, and proceeds to destroy the other four women, throwing them all out of the ring respectively. As the crowd boos, the mysterious figure takes off her mask, to reveal, The 9th Wonder of the World, Catalanotto!

_On the titantron, Admin is seen rolling around on a pile of $5 and $10 bills, gleefully giddy._

*Admin:* What? Oh, swerve, or something, wooo!!!

*2Slick:* Oh my god, did you see that!? Who in gods name is manly enough to stop that, that beast of a woman! If I didn't see the proof, I wouldn't even believe it is a woman! What woman can possibly match her for manliness!?

*Roman King:* Best. Match. Ever. 11/10.

Ad...​
_As the camera comes back, Ghetto Coachman is standing inside the ring with a mic in his hand._

*GA:* I'm here for one reason, and one reason only. Holt, you bastard, you've ignored me for the last time. Not cool enough to be in your group? Not cool enough for your stable? I demand you come out here and give me some damn respect!

I'm waiting Holt. Man up, get your ass out here, and face me like a man!

_There is some silence before NastyNas comes out and starts making his way down towards the ring._

*NastyNas:* Hold up GA, hold up. I agree with you. This is crap. All I do around here, and people like Holt dont give me no damn respect. I say we make a stand here! So I'm in. I hope this means I wont get ignored anymore.

_As NastyNas and GA shake hands, Scotty "Trey B" Hotty emerges from the back and also starts walking towards the ring._

*Trey B:* Fo shizzle, I'm down with this yo. I can make it rain better than ANYONE!? And what do I get for it? Nothing dawg. Ima stand by you two on this. But don't get too comfortable bitches, you can be victims too.

_As these three unlikely characters stand in the ring, determined of their cause, "P.I.M.P" rings out throughout the arena, and the crowd goes wild as Holt walks out onto the stage._

*Holt:* Are you guys for real? Are you seriously stupid enough to start beef with me? *****s please. Go home. I can make it rain better than any of you bitches. What are you guys good for? Well, I think Tina Turner said it best. Enjoy.

_Holt smirks as Tina Turner's hit "I cant stand the rain, against my windows" starts blaring, and he walks backstage, leaving GA, NastyNas and Trey B fuming in the ring. 

The camera cuts backstage, and we see Fail standing outside Rajah's office. Fail knocks tentatively, before walking in._

*Fail:* Hi Rajah, umm, can I take part in next weeks show? I have this great gimmick lined up where I could fail at everything I try.

*Rajah:* No.

*Fail:* How ironic!

_The camera cuts back to the ring, where Jeff "Refuse" Hardy, The Total Package EGame, Rowdy Roddy Carl, one of a kind MrMondayNight, The football hooligan Sparki (this would be a lot more applicable if Burchill had actually used that gimmick, but lets pretend he did), and everyone's favourite underdog, RAS, are all inside a 15 foot steel cage. This match will determine the new United States Championship, and will at least give us one participant guarenteed a match at WWF Fusion._

As the bell goes, no-one wastes any time. While Carl and Sparki lock horns, MrMondayNight bounces off the ropes and does a lot of rolly polly moves towards EGame. The total package is not impressed, and immediately puts him in the rack. Meanwhile, RAS attempts to grab Refuse, who performs a standing jump to the top of the cage. RAS scrambles up after him, but Refuse executes another standing jump to the far side of the cage, balancing perfectly. In the ring, EGame has grown tired of racking MrMondayNight, and proceeds to rack Carl and Sparki in turn. RAS gives up on his futile attempts to catch Refuse, and leaps from the cage top towards EGame, who catches him in a perfect rack. 

Refuse preforms a backflip off the cage, landing in the ring on one toe, before running vertically up the side of the cage and powering backwards, landing in a perfect tumble. The crowd are eating it up, although it doesn't seem like the best way to win a match. Sparki gets to his feet, and proceeds to attack MrMondayNight like only a football hooligan can, a firm grab of the goolies. Meanwhile, EGame seems puzzled. He's racked everyone he can catch, what to do now? EGame decides to stick with his strengths, and goes on another racking spree. Carl stands up, only to have Refuse bounce off his head mid leap. 

The match goes on, and all the participants are growing battle weary. Except Refuse, who's still jumping around. Sparki is leaning on the middle rope for balance, and RAS spots his oppertunity. He charges towards the ropes with the intention of executing a 619, only to be thwarted by the cage. Seriously, how do you not see that coming? As the match draws to a conclusion, EGame has MrMondayNight, RAS and Sparki all in a rack at the one time. If this guy knew how to do anything besides rack people, he'd be lethal. With Refuse currently running at high speed around the cage, his body parallel to the ground, no-one notices Carl sneaking over to the door. Carl escapes, EGame collapses from suspected rack induced exhaustion, and Refuse breaks his legs by running across where there used to be a door and falling through. Carl is the winner, and the new United States Champion.

*2Slick:* That's what Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums is all about folks! Stay tuned for the main event!

Ad...​
_As we come back from the break, a video is airing on the Titantron. The video depicts ruined crop fields, cities in ruin, and ideolistic nonsense. "The Red Scare" is coming..._

*2Slick:* What in the world was that?

*Roman King:* I dunno, but mysterious chicks are hot.

*2Slick:* Oh quit your yappin' King, you'd get up on a crack on the table!

_"On this day, I see clearly everything has come to life" announces the arrival of tonight's main event, as NCIH arrives out through a wall of smoke. NCIH walks purposfully down to the ring, and grabs a mic._

*NCIH:* Well, before we get this underway, I'd just like to thank you all for being an awful crowd. No, seriously, from the bottom of my heart, you all suck. You suck at cheering, you suck at booing, your whole arena sucks! But hey, at least you're consistent.

_NCIH grins deviously, before dropping the mic outside, and warming up in the ring. "P.I.M.P." announces the arrival of Holt, and the crowd goes wild. Finally someone they can get behind. Holt is accompanied by two of his Tornadahoes, RBD and The Main Event. Holt claimed during the break he'd have more, but he had them out running errands. With booty clapping goodness, Holt and his Tornadahoes walk towards the ring._

The match starts off quick, with both men getting one up on the other. NCIH finds himself getting distracted by Holt's Tornadahoes on the outside, with both women wearing what can only be described as belts for skirts. After some high risk moves from NCIH, and some downright manly shots from Holt, both men are down. NCIH regains his composure, and prepares to deliver the spear. As Holt gets to his feet, NCIH delivers an Ashley-esque spear, knocking Holt halfway across the ring. NCIH goes for the pin, 1,2, and Holt gets his foot on the ropes! 

NCIH looks pissed, as he starts shouting abuse at the ref, Holt grabs him from behind, and delivers Dat ***** Dead! Holt goes for the cover, but wait! There's interference! As an audience member holds up a sign saying "How Unexpected!", Trey B rushes to the ring apron, distracting the referee! With his back turned, the ref is oblivious to GA sneaking into the ring and smacking Holt in the cranium with brass knuckles. As GA makes a hasty exit, NCIH flops an arm over Holt for the 3 count. NCIH advances to WWF Fusion, where he will take part in the main event NO DQ triple threat match for the WWF title!

_As NCIH celebrates, Holt's women jump into the ring to make sure their man is ok. He looks up in anger, as Trey B, NastyNas and GA are walking slowly up the ramp. Holt grabs a mic._

*Holt:* Have you sons of bitches any idea what you've just done? The fun and games are over. No-one, and I mean NO-ONE disrespects me like that. Enjoy tonight while you can boys, because from this moment forth, all of you are just around the corner from Dat ***** Dead. Laugh it up, you have no, damn, idea, what you have just done!!!!

*2Slick:* Somebody call the cops, coz Holt just got robbed!

*Roman King:* Haha...you are joking right? I have some very questionable pictures on this computer...

*2Slick:* Never mind that King, tonight we saw Movement take the lead in the race for the hardcore title, we saw Carl become the new United States Champion, we saw a half woman half beast dominate the women's division, and we just saw NCIH move forward into the main event at Fusion! Role Model, Spartanlax, Chris Heel and Pyro will have to look over their shoulder, there's a new guy in town! Good night folks!

*Roman King:* Mmmmm, woman beast...


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

> Fail: Hi Rajah, umm, can I take part in next weeks show? I have this great gimmick lined up where I could fail at everything I try.
> 
> Rajah: No.
> 
> Fail: How ironic!


ROFL. Funny shit man.

I enjoy shows like this, things like this put the humor into this forum. Thanks Headliner and MrMonty for putting so much effort in this. The show was great, and funny.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Haha good shit once again.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

:lmao loving it! 

Nolo King should be Great Khali. :agree:


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

That part involving I.C was class. :lmao

Another great show, thanks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hahaha I really loved the Jeffdivalover/Lady Croft/Homicide and subsequent n"WF"o segment. The stuff is a blast to read.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I love you Dave. I love you KJ 

This was a great show that must have taken an absolute eternity to put together considering how many people you managed to include. I love the choice of people to match the gimmicks, they are pretty much all spot on. And who'd have thought Carl would win a title 

I love the way it is actually pretty much a semi-realistic kind of wrestling show but just with total comedy.

I felt a bit sorry for Jeff but I guess nobody can turn down Terrell's masculine charms. Tom's part was absolutely great and I laughed my ass off at David and Platt being the RTC! The small FaiL bit was brilliantly written too.

Just absolutely fantastic.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

> "1, 2, ya hear the clock ticking" announces the arrival of WWF's MVP, Homicide. The crowd cheers enthusiastically at Homicide's arrival, *the men respecting the blackest man on the payroll*, the women respecting his bare chest.


 LOL. 

Once again, this is awesome. Please keep it up.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

No me = no ratings

I expect the views to drop by about 150.


Calling Cide the blackest man on the roster made me LOL.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

That was a looonnnnnggggg show, well done guys!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Cheers for the feedback guys. Cali, involving your gimmick in this show would have meant another's half hour into an already packed show and would have been rushed. This way, ya get to make an entrance.


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

Hopefully I get into this next week. Communism is taking over!


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

MrMonty said:


> RBD seems envious of Lady B's voluptuous chest.


Come off it! My breasts were by far the best tag team on Raw in 2006!

I feel proud there was an Admin swerve at the end of my match.



> 2Slick: What woman can possibly match her for manliness!?


Go, Bryashley, go!


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Whoah! It's time to rock and roll! 


Very good Dave and Headliner  :lmao!

RBD, my boobs > you.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

But my breasts defy gravity! Surely that makes them superior. Oh, and if I was a face, you'd be jobbing to me. kthanxbye.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Medo needs to come back to deliver his line 

I guess Dave is thinking that he would need more pictures to makes his judgments more accurate in that department.

Look at me, trying to pimp pictures for Dave :$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Medo needs to come back to deliver his line
> 
> I guess Dave is thinking that he would need more pictures to makes his judgments more accurate in that department.
> 
> *Look at me, trying to pimp pictures for Dave *:$


If it works, I will actually kiss you.

Damn, that should probably have been in white text or something.

That's better:side:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> But my breasts defy gravity! Surely that makes them superior. Oh, and if I was a face, you'd be jobbing to me. kthanxbye.


You haven't seen the cups have you? :no:

And if you were a face, you wouldn't be on your back! 



MEOW <3


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

I'll leave my rep comment as the final word on the matter: My breasts (and yours for that matter) > your career. Let's see which is the first of us to crack and pose for Playboy!

At least I'll be on my back by choice, not from one of Brashley's spears. You'll probably job to Chynalanotto too.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Next Week... Lady B Stratus one on one with RBD, in a mud bath match?!

The winner= cover of playboy 

See, we don't need Dave or Headliner for this...


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Mud bath ladder match. If it involves a ladder, I have a better chance of going over. What do we hang as the prize? Hugh Hefner?

Knowing this thread, we'd probably get Admin swerved and Brashley would win it's much...erm, 'sought after' second pictorial. :$

...I love this thread.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> The camera cuts backstage, and we see Fail standing outside Rajah's office. Fail knocks tentatively, before walking in.
> 
> Fail: Hi Rajah, umm, can I take part in next weeks show? I have this great gimmick lined up where I could fail at everything I try.
> 
> ...


Best promo ever.

Awesome show and I'm loving this thread. Super Delfin's character is awesome.

Also just throwing a suggestion up, rKo Destiny & Bouma for a tag-team.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

> As the bell goes, no-one wastes any time. While Carl and Sparki lock horns, MrMondayNight bounces off the ropes and does a lot of rolly polly moves towards EGame. The total package is not impressed, and immediately puts him in the rack. Meanwhile, RAS attempts to grab Refuse, who performs a standing jump to the top of the cage. RAS scrambles up after him, but Refuse executes another standing jump to the far side of the cage, balancing perfectly. In the ring, EGame has grown tired of racking MrMondayNight, and proceeds to rack Carl and Sparki in turn. RAS gives up on his futile attempts to catch Refuse, and leaps from the cage top towards EGame, who catches him in a perfect rack.
> 
> Refuse preforms a backflip off the cage, landing in the ring on one toe, before running vertically up the side of the cage and powering backwards, landing in a perfect tumble. The crowd are eating it up, although it doesn't seem like the best way to win a match. Sparki gets to his feet, and proceeds to attack MrMondayNight like only a football hooligan can, a firm grab of the goolies. Meanwhile, EGame seems puzzled. He's racked everyone he can catch, what to do now? EGame decides to stick with his strengths, and goes on another racking spree. Carl stands up, only to have Refuse bounce off his head mid leap.
> 
> The match goes on, and all the participants are growing battle weary. Except Refuse, who's still jumping around. Sparki is leaning on the middle rope for balance, and RAS spots his oppertunity. He charges towards the ropes with the intention of executing a 619, only to be thwarted by the cage. Seriously, how do you not see that coming? As the match draws to a conclusion, EGame has MrMondayNight, RAS and Sparki all in a rack at the one time. If this guy knew how to do anything besides rack people, he'd be lethal. With Refuse currently running at high speed around the cage, his body parallel to the ground, no-one notices Carl sneaking over to the door. Carl escapes, EGame collapses from suspected rack induced exhaustion, and Refuse breaks his legs by running across where there used to be a door and falling through. Carl is the winner, and the new United States Champion.


:lmao . Best. Match. Ever. I was in tears.

But we seriously need some MITB up in this!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

:lmao my character is so over with the crowd. :side:


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I just read that match through again MITB and you're right, it's so funny. I was actually bursting out in a fit of laughter just from reading it.

This line is my favourite from that match:


Sir Monty said:


> Sparki is leaning on the middle rope for balance, and RAS spots his oppertunity. He charges towards the ropes with the intention of executing a 619, only to be thwarted by the cage. Seriously, how do you not see that coming?


It's just said so matter-of-fact and the actual thought is so creative; I love it.

It's one thing to be able to be funny in the promos but to make the matches hilarious too is something a lot harder and Dave pulls it off with ease.

I also love the subtle irony of having Englishmen, a Canadian, a Scot and a Welshman in the United States Title match but no Americans!


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

The constant torture rack references were killing me and Refuse's character is spot-on.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> Mud bath ladder match. If it involves a ladder, I have a better chance of going over. What do we hang as the prize? Hugh Hefner?
> 
> Knowing this thread, we'd probably get Admin swerved and Brashley would win it's much...erm, 'sought after' second pictorial. :$
> 
> ...I love this thread.


No a pair of bunny ears! and a bunny tail!

Yeah, either Bryashley will probably win it or WF's own Mae Young.... who would that be?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

What if an admin swerve was to get Rajah a sex change.

There is your Mae Young.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Cowie?



Evolution said:


> What if an admin swerve was to get Rajah a sex change. There is your Mae Young.


That would work.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Still no perfection in the show.

*sigh*

Loved the IC/Delfin angle, funny stuff.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

:lmao

I like it, very very funny.

Nice gimmick.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

One line again... :no:

There better be a K-Phenn fued in the works or I walk! There's plenty other places I can work you know! [/Hollywood]


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

:lmao

Nice show once again. I hope to see myself in there someday.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Great show I hope I get a bigger part next time.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I expect the next show will be more based around the main eventers, right?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

What the flying fudge????? I job to a guy who thinks Nikki Cox is hot. This Pimp is now on a war path

Oh and I am looking forward to this Lady B/RBD feud


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Me and David as RTC :lmao i love it keep up the great work guys


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Oh and I am looking forward to this Lady B/RBD feud


There will be no feud. We're probably going to get annihilated in the cross-gender crossfire of the Bryashley/Chynalanotto feud. At least, I assume that's what it's going to come to. 

Where is Meltzliner? I need some gossip that won't pan out, dammit!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Awesomeness. I need to work on my hair if I'm going to be Kevin Nash.


I demand credit for coming up with the name "The Red Scare" btw.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:lmao I love my match. The ending was hilarious with Refuse breaking his leg.

The Cide and Croft angle was very creative. Tom's promo was my favorite part, it had me rolling. I couldn't imagine of a better promo for him.:lmao 

Great stuff Dave and Headliner, keep it up guys.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

EGame said:


> Tom's promo was my favorite part, it had me rolling. I couldn't imagine of a better promo for him.:lmao


:lmao 
my alcohol abuse = ratings.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> There will be no feud. We're probably going to get annihilated in the cross-gender crossfire of the Bryashley/Chynalanotto feud. At least, I assume that's what it's going to come to.
> 
> Where is Meltzliner? I need some gossip that won't pan out, dammit!


We wont get annihilated dear, we are gonna own them.... after the playboy angle.


*Lady B Stratus for Playboy ​*


----------



## vindawg1 (Jun 18, 2006)

:lmao Great show, the part with SD and I.C. was great. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

> *WCW:* But, it's only been half a show...
> 
> *Platt:* Yeah, but, y'know, we didn't have anything else to do but feud with you guys...
> 
> _There is an awkward silence for ten seconds, with all four men seeming pissed off at the rushed booking..._


:lmao

Good stuff.

jdl getting crushed week in and week out = Ratings


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

You people are not addressing the worse hate crime since Rodney King, a pimp has been beaten:cussin:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I marked out like a bitch for David and Platt as RTC. Some of the gimmicks are pure genius. I wanna see Triple RM get a promo though. A Delfin/Admin feud would be nice too.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> You people are not addressing the worse hate crime since Rodney King, a pimp has been beaten:cussin:


Pimps are useless without a stable. :side:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh my God, the part with IC/Delfin was hysterical, so was the Ricflair17 part (I thought I was the only one who noticed). Top notch work, you two, keep it up.

Although, my presence is missing, so no top marks for you ~_____________~


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Very good second show, but still no "3VK-Kid" Shawn Michaels :side:.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Side Effect said:


> Very good second show, but still no "3VK-Kid" Shawn Michaels :side:.


Haha, you think YOU'D be HBK? Puh-lease. Everyone knows the 'Showstopper' Spartanlax lays down for ab-so-lutely NO-BODY!


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

I believe in god and I can stretch my leg enough to kick someone in the head. Me and HBK could be twins, rit.

And not only that, but you're too soft to be Shawn Michaels. The OLD HBK is back, and that means only one thing...you won't know when, you wont know why, 3VK will be delivered and the pin will be 1...2...3!

You can be Doink, laxy.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

> He does a little victory dance, which more resembles Vanilla Ice than Ice Cube, as the crowd applauds.












:$ I'm too light skinned for you to believe i'm black so whatever :lmao at least i didn't job


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Poor IC...

I enjoyed the next installment as much as the first. Good stuff guys.



rko_Destiny said:


> A Delfin/Admin feud would be nice too.


I don't think I would come out on the winning end of that one. I'm not _Badass™_ enough.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao This is hilarious


----------



## Red Flag (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow, Monty and Headliner rock! I like the closing "segment!" Put me in your next show!


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Great show I lauged at Medo's one liner. CATFIGHT!! :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Cheers for the feedback guys. Cali, involving your gimmick in this show would have meant *another's half hour* into an already packed show and would have been rushed. This way, ya get to make an entrance.




Even though I already know what the gimmick is, I'll look forward to it.


Damn spoilers.


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Even though I already know what the gimmick is, I'll look forward to it.
> 
> 
> Damn spoilers.


I know, fucking spoilers. Ruined any hype I had for my character's debut and gimmick.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Pimps are useless without a stable. :side:


Yea I know, I already talked to K and Terrell about that :side: thought something was going to develop this show, guess I was wrong


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lol @ Holt getting jobbed out every week now.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> lol @ Holt getting jobbed out every week now.


Go fornicate yourself


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I wan't to see what happens to Holt next week :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for all the great feedback! Remember, we are still in the process of putting in new people. Some will debut on the next show, some might debut right after the PPV. (which would be after the next two shows)

I'm really looking forward to the stable wars, tag division thing we got going on.


Rebel By Design said:


> There will be no feud. We're probably going to get annihilated in the cross-gender crossfire of the Bryashley/Chynalanotto feud. At least, I assume that's what it's going to come to.
> 
> Where is Meltzliner? I need some gossip that won't pan out, dammit!


Meh, I doubt you guys will get destroyed in this "manly" feud. Although things can be subject to change.:side:


Alabaster Holt said:


> Yea I know, I already talked to K and Terrell about that :side: thought something was going to develop this show, guess I was wrong


It did develop. Just look at how "Down with the Brown" (Marcus, Trey B, NastyNas) ganged up on you. Of course this won't turn into a handicap match.

On a side note, I still can't stop laughing at that Vanilla Ice gif.:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> On a side note, I still can't stop laughing at that Vanilla Ice gif.:lmao



:$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Out of character Meltzy speaks the truth 

The tag division and stable's will incorporate a lot of new teams and people, but although this is all about making it entertaining, it has to have some kind of logic behind it, which is why it takes a little time to develop the people. There are also conflicts of character, eg Tom was originally going to be Big drunk Scott Hall. 

Some of you are bang on with the obvious spoilers...but never rule out the possibility of an admin swerve, or for that matter, a drunk lazy Hayes :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW and I cracking jokes and destroying jobbers = ratings.

On a side note, I enjoy phallic objects.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Very nice work on this show.

IC/Delfin part right on target. Hilarious.

You need me in the show though.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Awesome 

Yay, I'm in it  Even though I'm not a big Maria fan, its worked out pretty well. Maybe you can work me into some matches too 

This is so great, I always love reading this and look forward to more. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Well I wasnt in it but it was still good


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Awesome
> 
> Yay, I'm in it  Even though I'm not a big Maria fan, its worked out pretty well. Maybe you can work me into some matches too
> 
> This is so great, I always love reading this and look forward to more. Keep up the good work!


I'm a big Maria fan. :$

I'd love to work with 'Maria'


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> I'm a big Maria fan. :$
> 
> I'd love to work with 'Maria'


Shes not bad. Im just really happy to be in this and I think everyone is being booked amazingly. I'm not complaining 

...

I bet you do


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

A show with a touch of FaiLure = ratings.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Shes not bad. Im just really happy to be in this and I think everyone is being booked amazingly. I'm not complaining
> 
> ...
> 
> I bet you do


Of course. :$


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey, you try to take Maria off me and you'll force my character into a heel turn  And I don't want to play the bad guy 

The more times I've read that Fail segment, the more immensely genius it becomes. Vince has nothing on Dave when it comes to creative booking 

What's everybody's favourite part so far? I am still totally in awe of that US Title match. Obviously, I totally love what Dave's doing with me but it sounds a bit vain saying that. Each separate feud is different and has it's own unique humour though and I just love that. This potential Terrell/Holt v Marcus and his faction feud sounds great too


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Hey, you try to take Maria off me and you'll force my character into a heel turn  And I don't want to play the bad guy
> 
> The more times I've read that Fail segment, the more immensely genius it becomes. Vince has nothing on Dave when it comes to creative booking
> 
> What's everybody's favourite part so far? I am still totally in awe of that US Title match. Obviously, I totally love what Dave's doing with me but it sounds a bit vain saying that. Each separate feud is different and has it's own unique humour though and I just love that. This potential Terrell/Holt v Marcus and his faction feud sounds great too


We should make a stable only to see me turn on you because you too overly nice


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Hly crap, I just noticed that I was in the show. :$ Thanks for involving me in it, I hope to be in more.

I should be the young white kid who goes under Holts wing, and he teaches me how to be a PIMP. :$


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Great read. Glad I'm in it


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Yikes, I didn't even realize that I was apart of this until now. Wow, my age must be really creeping up on me faster than I realized. 

Thanks for the laughs, good idea and good stuff.


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

I definetly enjoyed the read. Great work guys. If you ever need someone to get squashed, I'm your man.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> What's everybody's favourite part so far? I am still totally in awe of that US Title match. Obviously, I totally love what Dave's doing with me but it sounds a bit vain saying that. Each separate feud is different and has it's own unique humour though and I just love that. This potential Terrell/Holt v Marcus and his faction feud sounds great too


Its way too many for me to name. The First Admin swerve, jeffdivalover swerve and Movement doing a Vanilla Ice dance are just a few of many things I laughed at. Fail's part, Medo "Catfight!", RicFlair17/NCIH, CM Weedman.:lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Personally my favourite was he nuts of steel match.

:lmao


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Hey, you try to take Maria off me and you'll force my character into a heel turn  And I don't want to play the bad guy


Pfft, Mother Theresa has more chance of being a convincing heel than you do.:agree:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:lmao Great stuff guys.

Plus I was in it, even if I did job in the US Title match


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Good work fellas.

Keep em coming, it's a change of pace.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I had no idea you guys posted the 2nd show.

Perhaps make a new thread, next time? Or change the title of the thread? I dunno.

Anyway, the 2nd was better than the first. Great job. 

And crowds do suck. :agree:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> :lmao Great stuff guys.
> 
> Plus I was in it, even if I did job in the US Title match


Ha jobber!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

:lmao, awesome stuff. The cage match had me cracking up and Tom's promo was gold, just pure gold. I look forward to the next show.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

this was good. atleast i won by countout, better then losing i guess.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^Glad you liked it.


NCIH said:


> I had no idea you guys posted the 2nd show.
> 
> Perhaps make a new thread, next time? Or change the title of the thread? I dunno.
> 
> ...


Ya. Maybe Monty can edit the first post with the link to the 2nd show and future shows.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Emperor DC wishes he was on the roster.*

'Tis going really good guys. I have not had a chance to read the second show but i will get onto that tommorow. I have a feeling that it will make my day.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Really good stuff  Wish I was in but probably don't play a big enough role here to be in.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Great read guys, that was hilarious. I really liked 2Slick and Roman King's lines.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

IC and Super Delfin's confrontation was the best part of the show. 2Slick and Roman King had the entertaining commentating still. I like how you mixed it up with new faces appearing on this show that did not appear on the previous show.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

That was hillarious again and I'm loving some of the subtle jokes about some of the people. The Ric Flair 17 part was hillarious and I lol'ed at Flash's segment.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

The Best bit was myself, Aussie's, Minterz and RBD's debut.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Lady B said:


> The Best bit was myself, Aussie's, Minterz and RBD's debut.


:agree:


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Lady B said:


> The Best bit was myself, Aussie's, Minterz and RBD's 'assets'.


I fixed it for you.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> I fixed it for you.


Damn! Me and my typos :no:

Thanks RBD!

R B D! R B D!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Second show was great guys, first time I've actually laughed at something on the internet in awhile.

Can't wait for show #3 now.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

> _The final participant in this womens tag team match is the sometimes psychotic, Aussie James. Aussie seems delighted to be here, and makes sure to high five every single fan on her way to the ring. She's had a long day in the office, so this is just the kind of release she needs._


Thank you for putting me in this guys!    I love the "sometimes psychotic" description. 



Lady B said:


> The Best bit was myself, Aussie's, Minterz and RBD's debut.


Agreed. You can't have WWF without WF's finest ladies in this!


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahell yeah another bang up fantastic show, better this time now im in it . I did get man handled by the sounds of it but im sure ill have a better match in the future. Also Master piece DG lovely play on words.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Aussie said:


> Thank you for putting me in this guys!    I love the "sometimes psychotic" description.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. You can't have WWF without WF's finest ladies in this!


I Know! We are the *WWF DIVA'S :$*


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

^^ Now that has a much nicer ring to it! :agree:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*the next Hardcore champ begins his post* :side:

Show #3 should be gold


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Little adjustment, We have updated the first post with the current roster, and will do so as needed. Also, we've put links in to all the show related posts, so it will be easier to see if something new has been posted.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Where's Porn Freak's Big Show. I don't care if I never get on here. Nice little thing go on here. Keep on the good work.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Little adjustment, We have updated the first post with the current roster, and will do so as needed. Also, we've put links in to all the show related posts, so it will be easier to see if something new has been posted.


Good Idea Dave. Much easier to find everything now. now you just need to include me in show #3 :side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

If Diesel is Shelton aren't we a tag team


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

> If Rebelita By Design jobs to Brashley, we riot.


. Kidding, I'd actually job to Brye, but the idea of Lita jobbing to Ashley sickens me. :$ Job out Lady B instead, or Aussie. They both insulted the Rated-R funbags!

Looking forward to the next show guys. Can we expect a Meltzliner update soon?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> If Diesel is Shelton aren't we a tag team


Who knows? :side:



> . Kidding, I'd actually job to Brye, but the idea of Lita jobbing to Ashley sickens me. Job out Lady B instead, or Aussie. They both insulted the Rated-R funbags!
> 
> Looking forward to the next show guys. Can we expect a Meltzliner update soon?


Meltziner works in mysterious ways, but he really likes Wednesdays :side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Who knows? :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Meltziner works in mysterious ways, but he really likes Wednesdays :side:


awesome


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Who knows? :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Meltziner works in mysterious ways, *but he really likes Wednesdays* :side:


Don't we all? :side:

Don't worry Ali, I don't think Monty or Meltzerliner consider BryAshley a woman anyway, so she'll be facing any women :$:sad::side:


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again (for the benefit of the tape). Whoever said Monty was a shifty fucker was dead wrong!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Rebel By Design said:


> . Kidding, I'd actually job to Brye, but the idea of Lita jobbing to Ashley sickens me. :$ Job out Lady B instead, or Aussie. They both insulted the Rated-PG* funbags!


*Edited for accuracy. 

You know this is only because I got left out of the mud bath match right?  
The fact I was away that weekend is beside the point!!

<3


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Still no MITB on the roster. :sad:


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Little adjustment, We have updated the first post with the current roster, and will do so as needed. Also, we've put links in to all the show related posts, so it will be easier to see if something new has been posted.




Good Idea, Dave


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$ (Dec 31, 2005)

Just seen this there, great stuff.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Mid-week Insider Report*​


> _Gerweck is reporting that a new stable is set to be formed on this weeks show, consisting of Holt and two as of yet unnamed associates. The feud being built up between GA's "Down With The Brown" and Holt's HNIC is actually based off real backstage heat, and it is not yet decided who will go over in the long term.
> 
> Wrestling Observer is reporting that the first few hints at a huge storyline are set to be featured on this weeks show. Wrestling Observer is also reporting that a former big name of WWF is eager to make a return to live action in the near future. Reports are unsure as to whether he can be afforded.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao great Stuff Meltzerliner, Can't wait to see Pyro vs Heel

:lmao at Bill and Doug


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:lmao @ Bill and Doug.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

I can't wait


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WHERE THE HELL IS MY CREDIT FOR PROVIDING THE GIF?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Greatness K


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Credit to Amp for the gif


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Credit to Amp for the gif


Thank You


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

'We have come to terms on the release of Jeff. We wish him the best in his future endeavours.'

I see it happening in the near future, if he doesn't pick his game up.













Use me, plz. >_>


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

LOL @ JDL


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Question, was the guy giving the McDonalds report high or something because no McDonalds I know about closes at 9 PM. I don't buy that story, too much evidence against it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Question, was the guy giving the McDonalds report high or something because no McDonalds I know about closes at 9 PM. I don't buy that story, too much evidence against it.


I doubt. His watch was two hours slow.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought McDonalds was open 24hrs a day I know where I'm not going at 3:00 am

can't wait for the show


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

i will pick up my A game. and i hate McDonalds, last time i was there was like 3 years ago. i hope they turn me heel, all i can do is wait for now


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I thought McDonalds was open 24hrs a day I know where I'm not going at 3:00 am
> 
> can't wait for the show


Yea not all of them are 24/7. Especially the ones without a drive-thru. I guess night shift is Jeff's thing.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Yea not all of them are 24/7. Especially the ones without a drive-thru. I guess night shift is Jeff's thing.


I feel sorry for the people with no drive thru's, I feel even more sorry for Jeff because Burger King>Mcdonalds

I'm suprised Melztlerliner didn't show me working on my strut :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Perhaps it was at a food court in a mall.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Perhaps it was at a food court in a mall.


That makes sense. I hate McDonalds at food courts, they don't even have a fricken dollar menu but that's another topic.

PS. keep having WCW and I make jokes and destroy jobbers. Why? because that = ratings.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh shit, RM/Lax? That's fucking ratings.

Dirty Brit.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Pshhh, still no 3VK? I agree with Bill and Doug!


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

LMFAO @ Bill & Doug, ABSOLUTELY :lmao

Me V Pyro, should be an interesting match up.

Good job guys. I'm enjoying it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> i will pick up my A game. and i hate McDonalds, last time i was there was like 3 years ago. i hope they turn me heel, all i can do is wait for now


Your not man enough to be a heel, but you are man enough to wear a hairnet. 

Seriously this is some funny shit. :lmao

Looking forward to Chris Heel(as Chris Hero?)/Pyro, wouldn't be surprised if that match ends up a straight up debate.


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

Headliner said:


> Fail tried to start up an online petition to get himself a place on the roster. The petition was unsuccessful.


You bastards..


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'd be in a stable with you Fail.

The Thunder from down under!

Aussie pride! Fuck yeah!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Great report. I'm really looking forward to the two qualifying matches. They should be very entertaining.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Im soo looking forward to the next show, lol i think a master lock challenge is in order lol any way.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

MITB said:


> Still no MITB on the roster. :sad:


Join the club bro, join the club. The roster is still missing perfection. No respect I tells ya, I get no respect.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Aussie pride :$.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Join the club bro, join the club. The roster is still missing perfection. No respect I tells ya, I get no respect.


You aint the late great Rodney Dangerfield :side:

Im sure others will be worked into the show down the line


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Aussie pride! Fuck yeah!


You should be Nathan Jones


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

> MITB said:
> 
> 
> > Still no MITB on the roster. :sad:
> ...


Testify brother, testify!!!


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Hilarious news report, the youtube shooting was great. I cannot wait for the next show.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I see so cripples can't be wrestlers now. This is really funny though and I hope it lasts.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Your not man enough to be a heel, but you are man enough to wear a hairnet.
> 
> Seriously this is some funny shit. :lmao
> 
> Looking forward to Chris Heel(as Chris Hero?)/Pyro, wouldn't be surprised if that match ends up a straight up debate.


ouch  but i can't wait to see the next WWF show.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Can we get an ETA on the show, if possible? (No rush, I just want to know if I should wait or call it a night and read it tomorrow )


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Rebel By Design said:


> Can we get an ETA on the show, if possible? (No rush, I just want to know if I should wait or call it a night and read it tomorrow )


Patience ma lady

I talked to them both earlier,it should be up sometime tonight


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao great job Meltzerliner*


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Can we get an ETA on the show, if possible? (No rush, I just want to know if I should wait or call it a night and read it tomorrow )


Dave was typing the show earlier but I think he was going out at some point tonight and I guess he hasn't got home yet so perhaps it could still be a few hours yet.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I cannot wait for my new show to debut. It's gunna be hot.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

3rd show. I'm locked, I'm tired, and I need my bed, so apologes if the standard isn't up to scratch. I honestly cant tell, as I always find myself hilarious.

Anywho, no offence intended and all that jazz

Friday 13th April
Wrasslin' Wrestling' Forums Arena​
*Ticket Attendant*: Hello

*Fail*: Hi. I have a ticket to see tonights show. 

*Ticket Attendant*: Ok hold on,

*Ticket Attendant*: For some reason, your seat has been placed on reservation for someone else.

*Fail*: Are you serious?

*Ticket Attendant*: Yes. I'm sorry. I'm afraid you won't be able to see tonights show. Please go away.

*Fail:* You can't be serious, I paid 65 bucks for these seats!

*Ticket Attendant:* You got pwnd. Ha!

_The pyro actually goes off this week, much to the disappointment of Nolo King and Jaycobo, who were hoping for another cameo. It was plageurism pyro, and it burned -Lock- who was in the crowd._

*2Slick:* Welcome folks, to tonights episode of Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums, coming straight to you live on this Friday night!

*Roman King:* This Friday 13th I might add Slicky. Most people are weary of Friday 13th's, but I celebrate them!

*2Slick:* Why's that King?

*Roman King:* The Olsen Twins were born on a Friday 13th!

*2Slick:* So was Margaret Thatcher...

_As the filthy smile quickly fades from Roman King's face, "P.I.M.P" announces the arrival of Alabaster Holt. The crowd cheers, but Holt doesn't seem to notice them. He marches purposefully towards the ring, micraphone in hand._

*Holt:* Cut the god damn music. I'm out here to make a statement. Last week, I had the chance to qualify for the main event at Fusion, and I got screwed. I had NCIH in the palm of my hand, and I got screwed. I was three God damn seconds away from wrestling my way into a WWF championship match, and I got screwed!

_The crowd does that mixed reaction that they do, where some people boo to show their support, and some people cheer to show their support. They really have to make a decision on that._

*Holt:* And you know what the weirdest thing is? I'm not even angry any more...

_Holt says this with a calm voice and sadistic smile, and again, the crowd voices their support through a chorus of conflicting sounds._

*Holt:* GA, NastyNas, Trey B, I want to thank you three. Thank you for costing me my chance at the WWF title. Thank you for making me look like a punk. Thank you, for giving me a focus and determination that I haven't had in weeks!

_The crowd cheer, very happy with themselves that they managed to get their reactions in sync._

*Holt:* You have no idea what you've done, you little bitches. I now have a purpose. I now have a goal in this business. And that goal is to make sure that NONE of you are ever the same again! Wherever you go, whatever you do, watch your backs. Because I am NOT "Down With The Brown"!

Tread softly, bitches, coz you tread on MY show. Now if you'll excuse me, I have some Tornahoes to attend to...

_Holt drops the mic and exits the ring, walking back up the ramp with intent. The crowd cheers enthusiastically, impressed by the determination and passion displayed by Holt._

*2Slick:* There goes one pissed of man, King. I wouldn't want to be in any one of those guys shoes right now!

*Roman King:* I like what he's done there. Holt has sent a message to "Down With The Brown", telling them that not only is he out to get them, but that it's his sole aim right now. He's telling them that he isn't afraid, and more importantly, he's going hunting. Down With The Brown best hope he's not a good shot.

*2Slick:* What the...King, that's one of the most intellectual things you've ever said! Nothing about tits or ass, whats come over you!?

*Roman King:* See what happens when you mention Maggie T? Never say that name again!!

_The camera cuts to backstage, where we see Flash on the phone, with Rajah watching on._

*Flash:* Look, I know you want to be on the show, but we both know you come with a certain price tag. You know how many wWF mugs we've sold so far? I'll tell you, it's not many. 

_Indecipheral babble_

*Flash:* I know, I know, but we need a guarenteed return on our money before we can dish those kinds of amounts out. This is a business.

*Rajah:* Tell him we'll give him points to use in the WWF store.

*Flash:* We'll give you points.

_Indecipheral babble_

*Flash:* You...you wouldn't dare...

_Indecipheral babble_

*Flash:* Hey, listen, we can work someth...

_Beep_

*Rajah:* Well, is he coming?

*Flash:* Oh he's coming alright...he just isn't coming alone...

_Rajah's trademark smile turns upside down as Flash whispers something in his ear (obviously so that we can't hear, and thus must come to our own conclusions about what was said, thereby increasing our own anticipation for what might happen)._ 

*2Slick:* What was that all about!? And what do we have in store for you next? Find out, when we return!

Ad...​
_As we come back from the ad, we see Movement backstage with CarlitosCabanaGirl about to interview him._

*CarlitosCabanaGirl:* So, Movement, you emerged victorious in last weeks battle royal. Does that make you the favourite to win the hardcore title at Fusion?

*Movement:* Girl let me tell you something, not only am I the favourite, I guarentee a victory!

_At this point, the self proclaimed hardcore champion, Jax_the_ax appears behind Movement._

*Jax:* Showed up.

*Movement:* Who are you?

*Jax:* Salad.

*Movement:* To be completely serious for a moment, what does "salad" even mean?

_Before Jax can respond with another random phrase, CarlitosCabanaGirl interjects._

*CarlitosCabanaGirl:* Jax, I probably shouldn't be the one to tell you this, but according to WWF.com, you're not even employed by Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums...so how can you call yourself the hardcore champion?

_As Jax prepares to answer the question with a one word inanimate object response, a garbage can comes flying through the air and catches him flush on the nose. The camera pans around to show Matt "SideFX" Hardy charging towards the two men. Just before he gets there, he gets nailed by a wooden plank to the knee cap from DG. All of a sudden, jobbers are springing from nowhere with the intent of killing each other._

As this backstage impromptu hardcore fight kicks off, it's almost hard to tell who's in the mix. Jax is getting battered by SideFX and Chaos, although Chaos's offence seem to be causing little harm, and no-one's quite sure whether he's actually there or not. Meanwhile, DG and Metalic are chasing Movement around the boiler room. He finally gets caught when the returning KIF manages to catch him with a pool to the goolies. For someone who claims to be so hard, he sure is acting like a pussy.

As the match progresses, Tom stumbles into the action, a whiskey bottle in one hand, his manhood in the other. A frying pan to face soon turns him back on his path, however. It seems clear who the strongest contenders are in the division. KIF and SideFX are dominating the opposition after gainging the upper hand early on. There position is strengthened by the arrival of WCW and AMP, who both pull up a chair, sit down with a bag of popcorn, and begin lobbing pool balls at anyone caught lying on the ground. Movement begins to make his way back to his feet, but a stray 4 ball catches him right on his love stick. This man's groin is really taking a pounding. AMP and WCW celebrate with a high five.

As AMP and WCW start a new game involving how far they can move the unconscious bodies across the floor, by means of kicks to the nuts, SideFX is gaining the upper hand over KIF. He sets up a ladder, between two chairs, with tacks underneath, and barbed wire on top, and drops KIF through the lethal arrangement with a Side Effect from the top of a pool table. 

SideFX stands groggily to his feet, only to get knocked straight back down. The Vampire, MITB comes out of nowhere and clobbers SideFX with a coffin. The crowd seem to have no idea why MITB is a vampire, but assume that it's because he has no actual stand out flaws to be made fun of. As the camera pans to show the carnage, MITB is the only person left standing. 

Except for WCW and AMP, who are busy spray painting 4-Lyfe on everyone's butt cheeks.

*2Slick:* Well King, there’s another example of just how far those guys are willing to go, all for the hardcore title!

*Roman King:* Hahaha, he kicked him! He kicked him right in the nuts! Hahaha!

*2Slick:* You’re not wrong King, WCW and AMP sure do seem to enjoy playing around with those guys, but how long before they meet their match?

*Roman King:* Speaking of meeting their match, look who’s coming down to the ring now!

_As everyone turns to look, Catalanotto starts making her way down to the ring. She steps over the top rope, mic in hand, as the crowd boo intensly._

*Catalanotto:* Yeah yeah boo all you want, but it doesn’t change the fact that I’m back, bigger and manlier than ever, and there aint none of those WWF Diva’s who can stop me! You saw what I did last week, without even working up a sweat, I destroyed those divas. There aint no-one, and I mean NO-ONE, who can stop me from completely running rampant all over the women’s division! In fact…

_The crowd erupts with cheers as Catalanotto is cut off by the blast of some generic punk rock music, announcing Brye's arrival. Brye emerges onto the stage in tank top and mini-skirt._

*Brye:* Well well well, looks who's back. 

*Catalanotto:* And who the almighty f*ck, if you don't mind me asking, are you?

*Brye:* I'm your worst nightmare darling. You see, I saw what you did last week. You think you're pretty hard beating up the diva's like that, don't ya?

*Catalanotto:* Yes, as a matter of fact I do.

*Brye:* Well, you're in for a very rude awakening hun. You see, I'm registered in the women's division, which means I'm in your league.

*Catalanotto:* What's your point? Am I supposed to be scared of you?

*Brye:* Not exactly, but you should be scared of this!!!

At this point, Brye whips off her mini skirt to reveal a very full leapordskin banana hammock. She, (or he, I guess...that's one big hammock..) he starts charging down the ramp. If this were a movie production, Brye would be in slow motion, with dramatic music in the back ground, and the crowd would be applauding and cheering, with an old man in the crowd saying "That's my son, damn it!". But this isn't a movie production. This is Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums. So Brye runs down the ramp like a clumsy oaf, his hammock smacking off each thigh in turn, as the crowd shudder in disgust at the sound, the rhythmical slapping noice being too much for some to bear.

Brye leaps onto the apron, vaults into the ring, and prepares to speak the holy hell out of Catalanotto, only for Catalanotto to grab him by the hammock. Brye immediately freezes his assault, a single tear running down his cheek, as Catalanotto gives him one final twist before releasing. Brye collapses to the ground in pain.

*Catalanotto:* That's all you've got? That's your big bad defence? Hell, it wasn't even big. Enjoy the rest of your night diva's, come back to me when you actually find someone with the balls to stand up to me.

*2Slick:* Bah Gawd King, she's an animal! She's an absolute animal! God help those divas, coz nothing can stop that woman! Nothing!

*Roman King:* My eyes!!!MY EYES!!!

Ad...​
_As we come back from the Ad, we see the West Texas Wrestling Legends champion Joe Kills All talking to some fans backstage._

*JKA:* You see, the thing about being a wrestler, is that when I wrestle against other wrestlers in my wrestling promotion that I wrestle in, my wrestler friends are always there to cheer on their favourite wrestler, which in this case, is me, JKA the wrestler. I'm a wrestler you see.

_While the fans look on doubtfully, JKA doesn't notice Super Delfin walking up behind him, a folder in his hands labelled "'Smoke and Mirrors' - The False Career of Joe Kills All"._

*Super Delfin:* As many of you know the member Joe Kills All has been claiming to be a pro wrestler for quite some time. However, evidence has come up in the past few days that points to the contrary. 

For some time I have gone on record saying that I didn't believe he was really a wrestler. On other boards I've been to there have been indy wrestlers who are members and they don't brag about themselves post after post. That was indication #1. Who is such a mark for themselves that every other post is saying 'Hey, I'm a wrestler. Hey I'm a champ.'

He once stated he got paid $500 a show. Though he has since refuted this with me via PM (today actually) I clearly remember he claimed this months ago. For those of you that don't know, small time indy wrestlers do not get $500 for a show.

Not to mention Joe Kills All has also claimed to have never wrestled a match under 20 minutes in all the years he has been wrestling until a single recent match. I do not know of a single wrestler who goes 20+ minutes EVERY night. I don't care who you are.

Up until recently it didn't really bother me. I was in the minority apparently when I said I didn't believe he was a wrestler. That's fine, I mean I couldn't actually prove he was lying.

But 2 days ago a new member started posting here at WF. His name is Mosh Pit Mike, and he is an actual pro wrestler for the WTWL, the organization which Joe Kills All says he is the champion of under the ring name of Thunder.

If you haven't already, read pages 3 and up of this thread

How do I know Mosh Pit Mike is legit you ask? Well he posted customized pictures of himself, as well as pictures of the true WTWL champ Thunder. And guess what? It isn't the same person Joe Kills All has posted in pictures of 'himself'. Don't believe me? See for yourself...

Joe Kills All's pic

The real WTWL champ Thunder

Not only this, but Joe Kills All also wrongly identified Thunder as someone who goes by the name of either Havoc, Livewire, or Mike Kendle on page 3 of the thread above. I'm not sure which one he was supposed to be.

Also, Mosh Pit Mike has put his picture on the WTWL wrestling website under the talent section as he said he would do. Which further verifies his case and makes me believe him over JKA.

As if all this wasn't enough, Joe Kills All also registered under the username of bigshow55 pretending to be a fan of himself. This was verified by Platt222 who said the IPs match, and Joe Kills All himself in a PM to me as well as in the thread 'What a Week' which I linked to above.



> Originally Posted by *Joe Kills All 11/06*
> _What a week for me and my crew. 1 week in Chicago will make or break you as a performer. Just wondering who on this forum went to one of the three events on my sig? That was the first time in 3 years for me to perform in front of a Chicago crowed, and as much as i loved it i'm glad it's over.
> 
> So who besides loca on weforums was there to see it live_?





> Originally Posted by *bigshow55, 2nd post in the thread*
> _Hey i was there, you know that too, so why did you live me out of that list?
> 
> Shame on you_


and after Mosh Pit Mike began questioning and getting other people to question JKA, bigshow55 came up again to JKA's defense



> Originally Posted by *bigshow55, remember this is Joe Kills All*
> _You guys are funny, I know for a fact that Michael Barry is Joe kills all. I have seen him like 100's of times, in fact I just saw him last weekend at a show. He hooked me up with tons of free tickets for my family. This new poster is an ass for strating this shit_.


Pretending to be a fan to verify your identity? It doesn't get much worse than that.

I am also awaiting a PM from the admin of the WTWL board to answer questions about various pictures which were posted in the 'What a Week' thread. Due to the overwhelming evidence against him at this time, I doubt they will help Joe Kills All's case in any way.

Ladies and gentlemen, you have all been lied to by this man for months. Joe Kills All is not a pro wrestler, he is a liar. He insults you, me, the business, the wrestler he pretends to be, and the organization he says he works for.

_There is stunned silence for a few moments, before everyone in the entire arena starts laughing their head off. Except for JKA, who goes looking the costume department for a new gimmick._

*2Slick:* Moving right along, I believe we have a special guest joining us for commentary for our next event, welcome to the United States champion, Carl!

*Carl:* Ay, it's good to be here guys.

*2Slick:* Um, I'm sorry Carl, what did you say? I don't speak Welsh.

*Carl:* I'm not speaking Welsh, its just the auld accent.

*2Slick:* Please Carl, there's not much point in you doing commentary if only going to speak in a foreign language no-one understands.

*Carl:* I'm not speaking Welsh. I'm speaking English.

*2Slick:* Did you just curse at me in Welsh?

*Carl:* No y'auld fart!

*2Slick:* No-one curses at ME in Welsh! King, take that micraphone off of our "guest"!

_While Carl tries to speak in various different accents to get through to the increasingly aggrivated Slick, the participants in this 6 man tag team match have already made their way to the ring. Refuse, Sparki and RaS against EGame, MrMondayNight and Diesel._ 

The match kicks off with EGame and RaS squaring off. RaS has learnt from last weeks match, and is keeping his distance from the lumbering rack machine. RaS quickly darts around the back of EGame, and hits him with a swift kick to the calf. EGame grunts, and slowly turns around to his left side, with his racking arms outstretched, only to recieve another swift kick to the other leg. EGame again grunts, and begins the slow journey around to his right. This process continues for a while, with RaS sprinting around like a little spitfire, and EGame struggling to catch him. Kick, grunt, turn, run, kick, grunt, turn, run. Eventually, EGame seems to snap, and out of desperation, he lunges forward, catching RaS with a bionic elbow. The crowd gasp in awe, never suspecting to see EGame add some offence to his rack repertoire.

EGame makes the tag to Diesel at the same time that Sparki gets the hand from RaS. Diesel leaps into the ring with the agility of Lara Croft, and dives at Sparki ala Max Payne. Sparki is not impressed, and dodges the dive. He in turn jumps on top of Diesel, shouting such obscenities as "Dya want some!?", "Av it!", and "The referee's a wanker!". Sparki manages to lump Diesel with a few headbutts, before Diesel makes a Tekken like tag to MrMondayNight, which catches the footie hooligan off guard. MMN proceeds to allow Sparki to catch his foot, wait 5 seconds to get his balance, and then perform a ridiculous looking spinning kick. 

MMN, Diesel and EGame manage to isolate Sparki, performing bionic elbow after lame ass kick after hadoken. Tom tries to come down to make the save, but the steep incline is simply too much for him, and he ends up flat on his face. Sparki finally gets his break when EGame lunges at him for another bionic elbow and misses, instead hitting the referee. Sparki gets the hot tag to Refuse, who leaps into the ring. The crowd are pumped as Refuse jumps straight over EGame, landing on the turnbuckle. All three of the opposing team charge at him, only for him to backflip off the turnbuckle behind them. 

EGame, not being the brightest of sparks, picks up Diesel in the rack, feeling very proud of himself for finally catching Refuse. This causes a fight to break out amongst the team of Diesel, MMN and EGame. Sparki, who loves a good scrap, in turn grabs a chair and smacks RaS over the head, shouting "Who are ya!?Who are ya!?". Refuse reacts to all this commotion by sticking safety pins through his legs, while performing a hand stand on his head. No-one notices Carl getting into the ring, and destroying all 6 men with a weedwhacker.

That's Carl for ya. He doesn't have to do much to steal the show.

*Roman King:* Where the hell did he get a weedwhacker from!? He's just obliterated the entire division! At this rate, there'll be no-one left standing to face him at Fusion!

*2Slick:* Stupid Welsh Bastard...

Ad...​
*NCIH:* Tonight, ladies and gentlemen, is a historic night. As you all saw, I, NCIH, was resoundingly victorious last week to qualify for the main event at WWF Fusion. And tonight, I'm going to invite two people, who share no love, and will be competing next week for the final spot for the main event at Fusion. My first guest is often regarded as the bad guy, but you have to take him with a pinch of salt. Allow me to introduce, Role Model!

_The crowd boos loudly as Role Model comes out to "The King of Kings". Role Model forgot his bottle of water, so he just spits on the fans in attendance._

*NCIH:* So Role Model, next week you face Spartanlax for the chance to compete in your very first WWF title match. How do you rate your chances?

*Role Model:* It's no contest, and anyone with half a brain can see that.

*NCIH:* Care to elaborate?

*Role Model:* No.

*NCIH:* Hey, you're on my show, and you will answer my questions!! Spartanlax told me you'd be like this.

*Role Model:* Lol, why you hatin' NCIH? Don't be listening to that "Spartanfag".

_"Sexy Boy" announces the arrival of The Heartbreak Kid, Spartanlax. Lax walks confidently towards the ring, pausing every now and again to play to the crowd. Lax enters the ring slowly, and sizes up the situation._

*Spartanlax:* Allow me to make an anology about our upcoming match nest week using gifs, if you will. I am Randleman. Role Model, you are Fedor. 










To summarise, you're gonna get killed.

*Role Model:* Very funny.

*Spartanlax:* Do you ever say anything that isn't sarcastic?

*Role Model:* No, I never say anything that isn't sarcastic.

*Spartanlax:* Case in point.

*Role Model:* Look, I used to have to pay attention to you. You used to be someone. Who are you now? You were in a position of authority in Wrasslin Wrestlin Forums, but you stepped down. Why in the hell should I care about anything you have to say?

*NCIH:* Hey, hey! This is my show, you are my guests, so pay attention to me! You see, both of you seem to be forgetting something. It doesn't matter who wins tonight, and it doesn't matter which one of you wins next week. That wont change the fact that I am already in the match, and therefore, everyone knows who's going to win.

*Role Model:* To take a page from Lax's book, allow me to respond to that statement with an analogy, using gifs. Imagine I am the maker of this gif, and you are the viewer of this gif.










*NCIH:* You know what? This show is over! Now get the hell out of my ring!!!

_Role Model and Spartanlax simply smerk at NCIH as they leave the ring._
_As Role Model and Spartanlax make their way up the ramp, each not taking their eyes off each other, NCIH stomps around the ring, wondering where he had lost the crowd.

The camera cuts to backstage, where CarlitosCabanaGirl is seen walking down a hall, only to be stopped by Phenomenal1._

*CarlitosCabanaGirl:* Oh, hey P1

*Phenomenal1:* Hi, listen, since I'm back, you don't have to do any more of the backstage interviews. I'll take care of it.

*CarlitosCabanaGirl:* Oh. Well, surely there's room for the two of us? I mean, you can do the serious stuff, and maybe I could just do the odd interview here and there?

*Phenomenal1:* No, that doesn't work for me. Why don't you just toddle off home? You're not needed here any more.

*CarlitosCabanaGirl:* Well, well, maybe I can just stick around and watch for a while?

*Phenomenal1:* Listen bitch, GFY. Get out of my sight.

_CarlitosCabanaGirl's head drops in disappointment, and she slowly starts to walk towards the exit._

*KingKurt_UK:* Hey, you aint going nowhere! Now listen to me you big meanie P1, no-one talks to my girl like that! I'm going to give you one chance, just one chance, to apologise. I strongly suggest you use it, if you know whats good for you!

*P1:* GFY as well.

At this point, KingKurt explodes with anger. His face flushes (to match his hair), his fists clench, his whole body shaking with anger.

*KingKurt_UK:* That's it! You've done it now! That's just too far! You sir, are going to get a sternly worded letter from me!

_KingKurt proceeds to sit down and start writing out a 2000 word letter to P1 explaining why he's a big meanie._

*CarlitosCabanaGirl:* "Your girl?"...

*2Slick:* Ladies and gentlemen, we bring you now live to the parking lot where we believe Jeffdivalover has just arrived.

_The camera pans to the outside where we see Jeffdivalover pull up in an old pickup truck. He steps out, only to come face to face with "4lyfe", WCW and AMP._

*WCW:* Hey, look who showed up!

*AMP:* Jax?

*WCW:* Nah, it's that jilted McDonalds guy.

*Jeffdivalover:* I dont work at McDonalds.

*AMP:* Nice hairnet.

*Jeffdivalover:* Thanks..err, I mean, it's a shower cap...

*WCW:* You have to shower before your shift in McDonalds?

*Jeffdivalover:* Yeah they're really strict about, I mean, I guess, my friend said they are. He works there.

*AMP:* With you?

*Jeffdivalover:* No actually! Ha! He works weekends I work weekdays! Haha, I outsmarted you!

_At this point, WCW and AMP stare at each other for a few seconds before exploding with laughter. Their fun is cut short however, as DavidEFC and Platt emerge from the back entrance._

*DavidEFC:* What did we tell toy guys last week.

*WCW:* That the rules had to be adhered to?

*Platt:* Correct. And where exactly does it say that harrassment of other wrestlers is allowed?

*AMP:* Well, it doesn't, but I mean, come on, these guys are losers.

*DavidEFC:* That's only your opinion, and last time I checked, your opinion counted for shit.

*WCW:* Ha, at least we it counts more than the entire hardcore division, ha!

*Platt:* Think that all you want, but next week, we challenge you guys to a "pick your partners" match. We pick a team, you pick a team, and if we win, you guys can do whatever you want. But if we win, you guys have to stop cracking jokes and beating up on jobbers. Deal?

*AMP:* Your on. See you guys next week.

_As WCW and AMP walk away, mikeie runs up to DavidEFC and Platt. _

*mikeie:* RTC, pick me for next week! Look, I can totally censor people! "Warning, warning, and warning some more!" I'll warn anybody, for anything!

*Platt:* True...but you suck.

Ad...​
_The camera shows Nolo King talking to hisself. It appears that he keeps saying "lawls". Out of no where 100%Caborn comes & lays out Nolo King with a lead pipe_.

*CarlitoCabanasGirl:* What did you do that for?

*100%Caborn:* Lawls

_After that, 100%Cabron simply walks off.

The camera shifts back to show an arrogant, intense Pyro. Ready to deliver a solo promo._

*Pyro:* Tonight, my opponent is a man who is known for logic and defense. A man who thinks before he speaks. A man who can debate with the best of them. But guess what? He has never come face to face with a man like me. A wrestling gawd! A self-made millionare. Tonight, you will be humbled by greatness. And I will move on to Fusion to take what is rightfully mine. And that is the WWF Title.


_The camera shows the hot crowd, which only intensifies as one of the biggest names in sports entertainment makes his kick ass entrance. Chris "Batista" Heel makes great use of the pyro to make his character seem more enjoyable than it has any right to be, before making his way down to the ring. _

The match kicks off in typical fasion. Chris Heel performs some truely awesome offence, but Pyro reacts in the manner he knows bets. Ignoring it. 

Chris Heel responds with more intricate manouvers, his style adapting to the predicament he finds himself in. Pyro, ignores it.

Pyro goes for the clothesline from hell, but Chris Heel ducks beneath the attempted finisher, delivers a stern kick to the abdomen, and shoves Pyro between his legs. The corwd goes wild as Chris Heel lifts Pyro onto his shoulders, pausing for a moment, before delivering an arena shaking Heel Bomb. Chris Heel goes for the pin, but before he can even get Pyro's shoulders down for the one count, Pyro stands right up again.

He ignored the devestating finsher.

The frustraton on Chris Heel's face is apparent. This isn't how it's supposed to go. He's not used to delivering such devestating offence, only for it to be completely disregarded. As Chriss Heel complains to the ref about how comprehensive his finisher was, Pyro bounces off the ropes and delivers a truly thumping clothesline from hell. Chris Heel, although not knocked out, is a company man, and lies down for the three count, leaving Pyro the winner of this weeks main event in very quick time. Chris Heel did the job, but his outbursts can be heard thoughout the arena. 

Heels rant is cut short, however, by some eerily depressing music. The arena goes dark, and the Red Scare video fom last week is replayed. Heel looks on in astonishment as the figures emerge from the backstage area, those being Imperfect, Hypnotiq and Killa Cali.

The ground behind The Red Scare is left burned to a cinder as they approach the ring. Heel seems unsure of what to do, until it is too late. The Red Scare proceed to destroy Heel with a combination of chairs, tables and an aexcellent blade job by Heel. As they roll his limp body out of the ring, The Red Scare are left celebrating in the middle of the ring.

_The camera cuts to backstage, where we see two shadows walking through the hallways. The wrestlers part like the red sea for the two unknown figures, who stirde purposefully down the corridors. The shadows stop at Rajahs.s door, before pushing the door wide open._

*Rajah:* Who dares enter my office without knocking?

*Unknown voice:* Actaully, we do Rajah.

*Rajah:* What the....!? Oh shit...

*2Slick:* What the hell is going on!? Tom doesn't know who he is, Catalanotto is destroying everyone with boobs in sight, we have this new "Red Scare" beating the hell out of Chris Heel, and to top it all off, have you ever seen Rajah scared before!?

*Roman King:* Ummm, no?

*2Slick:* Whats going to happen? Tune in next week to find out!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao I got my ass kicked by Cattalnatto


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

LOL, Red Scare pwns.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao another great show Monty.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

i wasn't in a match  but atleast i got air time


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

AWESOME 

I only got to skim it quick as its late and if I dont go to bed now I'll never get up for work tomorrow 

I was in it sooo much, Yay! And heel Mike? Wow  This is awesome, I can't tell you enough how great it is and how much respect you deserve for putting so much time into it. Thanks for including me so much, you know how much I love that and I love seeing all these storylines thicken with the people of WF. I can't wait for more and I will give it a more proper read when I get home tomorrow.

All I can say is: Great success


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Awesome show. I am happy to do that job, but Red Scare, you're going to feel the wrath *muahahahwahahaha* *evil grin*


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Ha. Loved my bit, with the whole video game moves, and shit. Good stuff, man.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

No Ali and Bethany  

Next week! Next Week


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Another great show


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm reading through it and there is just so much stuff making me crack up that I'm going to have to try to list it all before I forget stuff:



> The crowd seem to have no idea why MITB is a vampire, but assume that it's because he has no actual stand out flaws to be made fun of.


Brian's hammock!

Carl's accent and Slick's random hatred of the Welsh!

Sparki as a football hooligan!



> Role Model forgot his bottle of water, so he just spits on the fans in attendance.


All the italics stuff like the stuff about the mixed reaction and just explaining stuff so matter of fact but so hilariously has me rolling too 



> Role Model: Lol, why you hatin' NCIH? Don't be listening to that "Spartanfag".


I remember that Sinner sig  So brilliant to just randomly bring it up here!



> Spartanlax: Do you ever say anything that isn't sarcastic?
> 
> Role Model: No, I never say anything that isn't sarcastic.
> 
> Spartanlax: Case in point.


I love this irony stuff you are able to pull together!

The STFU gif made me laugh too. Such a simple analogy!

I loved my promo just like you told me I would. I got to be a bit heelish and I loved the hair comment. Thanks again Dave 

What an awesome segment with Jeffdivalover. Pure genius writing once again. I wish I had more superlatives :$



> Chris "Batista" Heel makes great use of the pyro to make his character seem more enjoyable than it has any right to be, before making his way down to the ring.


Pyro ignoring the Heel Bomb!

Cliffhanger ending!

Yes, this was an awful post just listing some of the funniest parts but just wow. Awesome work


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> The camera shows Nolo King talking to hisself. It appears that he keeps saying "lawls". Out of no where 100%Caborn comes & lays out Nolo King with a lead pipe.
> 
> CarlitoCabanasGirl: What did you do that for?
> 
> ...


Epic. Just epic. 

My show is greatness, btw.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This show came together good. Sorry about Bethany, Ali and some of the other women wrestlers not being in.:$ We'll be sure to have you in next week. Especially since its the last show before the PPV. And I'm sure everything will "come together" for that show.


> *CarlitosCabanaGirl:* Well, well, maybe I can just stick around and watch for a while?
> 
> *Phenomenal1:* Listen bitch, GFY. Get out of my sight.
> 
> ...


ROFL:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Great stuff as usual, but do you think I could be in another show sometime? I don't want to simply be remembered as jobbing to Holt and his balls of steel.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Me getting promo time with Jax = ratings



> Movement begins to make his way back to his feet, but a stray 4 ball catches him right on his love stick. This man's groin is really taking a pounding.





> He finally gets caught when the returning KIF manages to catch him with a pool to the goolies. For someone who claims to be so hard, he sure is acting like a pussy.


:lmao :lmao heels act like pussy's which means I'm doing my job :side:

I won't job at the ppv[/overconfidence]

Great show!


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Everyone be afraid of me.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

The Mask of The Imperfect said:


> Everyone be afraid of me.


why


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

:lmao I thought it was funny, & thought provoking. Awesome job Monty


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Edit: Damn server


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> why


Cause I was in the main event and you weren't, that's why.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

The Mask of The Imperfect said:


> Cause I was in the main event and you weren't, that's why.


well I got mic time and you didn't


----------



## 100%Caborn (Sep 11, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Epic. Just epic.
> 
> My show is greatness, btw.


Indeed, genius.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*great stuff! The JKA stuff had me rolling. *


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

My name got mentioned twice even though I wasn't here or in the show. 

:lmao

The whole thing was excellent. The description of Brye and his hammock had me rolling. WCW and AMP were hilarious too, in fact, it all was.

Brilliant job guys.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

WCW & AMP = Ratings.

:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Good stuff indeed, Lax the *** is going down. :gun:


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Great show lol that mans groin is really taking a pounding. I had a better round this week i didnt get totaly pwned lol i smacked him in the knees with a wooden plank i like it. Movement is luckey Metalic and I didnt get him in the boiler room.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

> Rajah: Who dares enter my office without knocking?
> 
> Unknown voice: Actaully, we do Rajah.
> 
> Rajah: What the....!? Oh shit...


:lmao

Great stuff once again.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

> At this point, Brye whips off her mini skirt to reveal a very full leapordskin banana hammock. She, (or he, I guess...that's one big hammock..) he starts charging down the ramp. If this were a movie production, Brye would be in slow motion, with dramatic music in the back ground, and the crowd would be applauding and cheering, with an old man in the crowd saying "That's my son, damn it!". But this isn't a movie production. This is Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums. So Brye runs down the ramp like a clumsy oaf, his hammock smacking off each thigh in turn, as the crowd shudder in disgust at the sound, the rhythmical slapping noice being too much for some to bear.


 :lmao
Great show, however the lack of Admin swerves disappoint me.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

MITB as a vampire = ratings.  

I feel like I've been accepted into a very special clan!!

Standout moments were Byres banana hammock, Pyro/Heels match up and Nolo King mumbling "lawls" to himself.:lmao


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> _As WCW and AMP walk away, mikeie runs up to DavidEFC and Platt. _
> 
> *mikeie:* RTC, pick me for next week! Look, I can totally censor people! "Warning, warning, and warning some more!" I'll warn anybody, for anything!
> 
> *Platt:* True...but you suck.



:lmao that bit cracked me up great show once again


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

> At this point, Brye whips off her mini skirt to reveal a very full leapordskin banana hammock. She, (or he, I guess...that's one big hammock..) he starts charging down the ramp. If this were a movie production, Brye would be in slow motion, with dramatic music in the back ground, and the crowd would be applauding and cheering, with an old man in the crowd saying "That's my son, damn it!". But this isn't a movie production. This is Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums. So Brye runs down the ramp like a clumsy oaf, his hammock smacking off each thigh in turn, as the crowd shudder in disgust at the sound, the rhythmical slapping noice being too much for some to bear.


Oh man, greatest paragraph ever, that was fucking epic.

Stellar work once more guys.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Master DG™ said:


> Great show lol that mans groin is really taking a pounding. I had a better round this week i didnt get totaly pwned lol i smacked him in the knees with a wooden plank i like it. Movement is luckey Metalic and I didnt get him in the boiler room.


Your the lucky one :side:


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Your the lucky one :side:



Grudge match :frustrate :avit:.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Master DG™ said:


> Grudge match :frustrate :avit:.


Hardcore Match!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

This is the first time I ever realized what this thread was about. I am CM Punk that is quite funny. Man I am not into piercing let alone my tounge but whatever seems ironic basically. I appreicate be included at all. Seems like a good idea I will start reading the shows form here on out.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Great 3rd show. Nice job with the funny moments and the cliffhanger ending there. The thing with Brye and the "hammock" was mildy disturbing, yet really hilarious lol. And who could those two mysterious shadows be to strike such fear into Rajah?!?!?!? :lmao


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*stands and claps*

Well done once again. That show had me in stitches from start to finish, especially the Brye/Catalanotto segment and Mike losing his temper! Pure gold guys. 



Headliner said:


> This show came together good. Sorry about Bethany, Ali and *some of the other women wrestlers* not being in.:$ We'll be sure to have you in next week. Especially since its the last show before the PPV. And I'm sure everything will "come together" for that show.


Awww so I'm just "some other woman wrestler" now?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I see people thought my part was pretty funny . Yeah, it was a bit disturbing too. Aslong as everyone knows I'm actually a guy now...

:lmao at Mikes part and the end. And the Movement/Jax stuff


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Some of the things you have going here are just golden. Deflin & RTC promos are too bloody funny.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't see this ever getting stale!


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

HAHA, great third show. This gets funnier and funnier each week. Keep up the good work, guys.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Is there a place with a link to the shows I updated myslef on this thread I have never looked at before really is a great idea and a lot of the charcters really fit or are simply hilarious. I think I saw 2 of 3 shows. Great job!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Why are people always throwing garbage can's at my head? Its not a choice to be Hardcore Champion it's a lifestyle.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^Thats the price you gotta pay for not being employeed.


j20 said:


> :lmao
> Great show, however the lack of Admin swerves disappoint me.


lol. We don't want to have it every week. Just so it doesn't get dull quick.


Aussie said:


> *stands and claps*
> 
> Well done once again. That show had me in stitches from start to finish, especially the Brye/Catalanotto segment and Mike losing his temper! Pure gold guys.
> 
> ...


But, but, but:$.......Blame Bethany:side:


MVP Weedman said:


> Is there a place with a link to the shows I updated myslef on this thread I have never looked at before really is a great idea and a lot of the charcters really fit or are simply hilarious. I think I saw 2 of 3 shows. Great job!


Yea the links and mid-week updates are on the first post of the thread.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

A push for MrMondayNight = Major Ratings


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Great show, i remember some of the stuff off the show. Cant wait till next week


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Once again nice work lads. 
I made this for david and chris...:lmao


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

xTOMx said:


> Once again nice work lads.
> I made this for david and chris...:lmao


:lmao. This is going in my sig :$.

Another great show.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Renaming you guys The 2 Man Power Trip would = more ratings

Don't ban me plz


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

EGame gets owned again . It's only because I had bad tag team partners. 

Great show nonetheless! I'm glad to be on the mid card level. Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## Essa (Aug 20, 2004)

Another excellent show, very entertaining. I can't wait for next week's show. Good work guys.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Once again, I like the integration of new members to spice up the show.

The commentary in itself would be funny enough for a show. You were able to advert going to Roman's humor being ratings into actual commentary, great stuff.

My favorite line was Rajah telling Flash to negotiate points. 

The hardcore match was the best. 

You are tearing Brye apart into pieces. Humiliation at every turn!

Everyone is in character, and it just makes everything the better. Every show gets increasingly more funny, but also there are actual storylines like divas getting destroyed. I cannot wait for show number four.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

:lmao :lmao LOL at KKUK getting mad at P1 and typing a 200 word essay on why P1 is mean!! LOL!!


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks for my part on the show, lol @ Slick not understanding me, i'm not hard to understand btw...

I enjoyed the part where i don't have to do much to steal the show.

pwning 6 guys with a weedwhacker = ratings

The KKUK essay part and the JKA part were my faves, i also love Roman King's character.

Good job Dave.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

> There position is strengthened by the arrival of WCW and AMP, who both pull up a chair, sit down with a bag of popcorn, and begin lobbing pool balls at anyone caught lying on the ground. Movement begins to make his way back to his feet, but a stray 4 ball catches him right on his love stick. This man's groin is really taking a pounding. AMP and WCW celebrate with a high five.
> 
> As AMP and WCW start a new game involving how far they can move the unconscious bodies across the floor, by means of kicks to the nuts


:lmao EPIC!


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

*Fail*ing at everything = ratings.

Fuck you, Ticketman for not letting me in. I'll somehow have my own fucking match! SOMEHOW!


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Another great show. Keep up the good work


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice show, cant wait till next weeks


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Another great show guys. Keep up the good work.



> That's my son, damn it.


That got a good chuckle out of me for some reason.


----------



## Word_Life_5 (Apr 22, 2005)

man love this i just read through the whole thing today and everyone seems to love it. also beign around here forawhile i love the members you picked to play certain roles they seem to fit them amazingly. slick you go on random rants about howmuch he hates his favourtie thing only later in teh night to change his mind like he and all otehr leaf fans do though  ahah very good work guys im looking forward to the next one


----------



## jeffhardy42 (Nov 6, 2006)

have there been 21 or 3 shows I've been scanning through and I can't tell....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

jeffhardy42 said:


> have there been 21 or 3 shows I've been scanning through and I can't tell....


There have been three shows so far with a few mid-week updates. All the links to the shows/updates are in the first post of this thread.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

I should be added to the roster page as either Kevin Thorn or Vampiro!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MITB said:


> I should be added to the roster page as either Kevin Thorn or Vampiro!!!


You mean as Gangrel :side:


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Once again a good, funny read, but I'm still not there :sad:


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

Excelent stuff once again, guys. Let's see some more Davey Richards


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Cool, I was used in a story. Thanks a lot, I appreciate it and it was well done.

Repped


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Mid-week report​*


> Meltzliner reports that most of the divas were upset about not being on the show and spoke to management about it. Flash had a blank face while Rajah promised they would get air time next show.
> 
> Speaking of Rajah, it is expected that he will open the show to make a number of announcements regarding Fusion and speak on one of the incidents from the previous show. His associates say he is determined to make sure this show and the PPV are successful as they can be and he will be more "moron intolerant" than normal. Expect Right to Censor to make sure this show runs smoothly. Although you can bet that 4Life and the Red Scare will be around somewhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pretty disappointing considering the Red Scare wasn't mentioned.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Get Fail into the show. I am sure he cannot go far! 

I hope Trey comtinues with his gimmick, it is great and very much in character. 

I am most interested in seeing what Rajah has in store. I am sure that he and Right To Censor will make the show rather tightly run. 

Some established storylines are nice, I look forward to whenever the show is posted.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

sucks im not even mentioned :no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Pretty disappointing considering the Red Scare wasn't mentioned.





> Although you can bet that 4Life and the Red Scare will be around somewhere.


The name was mentioned.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> The name was mentioned.


Thanks for going into comprehensive detail Meltz.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

My part in the last show was best. I am the most random man on the planet.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Let it be known, that I'm more youthful than RM, therefore should go over him. Better yet, it should be in under 3 minutes.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm the red scare. I'm communist baby.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Sounds sexy.

I know who the dark figure was.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Me vs Fail.

Winner is able to get into the show? 

pls?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope i'm the shadowy "boss" figure, but I know i'm not. :lmao




Spartanlax said:


> Let it be known, that I'm more youthful than RM, therefore should go over him. Better yet, it should be in under 3 minutes.


Politicing on the BTB is kinda low isn't it spar?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I've got to be one of those mysterious people, just have to.

:$


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope i elevate my status to at least mid carder mabey U.S title scene. Cant wait for the next show though always a good read.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Me vs Fail.
> 
> Winner is able to get into the show?
> 
> pls?


you know you will win



Phenomenal1 said:


> My part in the last show was best. I am the most random man on the planet.


trust me your not even close


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

> Wrestling Observer reports:
> The WWF have no idea about the status of Phenomenal1. The segment last week with KingKurt_UK and CarlitoCabanagirl was totally unexpected and in the locker room's eyes, it proved how random Phenomenal1 is. Management are expecting to see him on Friday for another possible confrontation with CarlitoCabanaGirl and KK_UK.


 I can't wait for this


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Barley any Red Scare. Lame.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MVPOD = Ratings cause its straight up Ballin!1!.

Anyways good work with this, It seems like alot of work.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

me as champ = ratings :agree:


----------



## 100%Caborn (Sep 11, 2004)

_No._

Me kicking ass = ratings.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Begging for a spot on the roster = Ratings

:side:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Me Being Employed = A handful of ratings nothing to conquer sweeps.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> me as champ = ratings :agree:


:lmao


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

RaS said:


> Begging for a spot on the roster = Rating
> 
> :side:


:gun: 

...


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Me Being Employed = A handful of ratings nothing to conquer sweeps.


but you not being employed is your gimmick


----------



## 100%Caborn (Sep 11, 2004)

RaS said:


> Begging for a spot on the roster = Ratings
> 
> :side:


I don't want a spot.

Random nolo king ass kickings make my heart tingle.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I guess its nice to have a spot, even if it is a rather embarassing one :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> I guess its nice to have a spot, even if it is a rather embarassing one :$


How exactly is it embarrasing to be the most well hung diva on the planet again, Byre?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> How exactly is it embarrasing to be the most well hung diva on the planet again, Byre?


Well I guess thats a nice accomplishment :side: Possibly a record? :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

McQueen said:


> How exactly is it embarrasing to be the most well hung diva on the planet again, Byre?


Noice

yes Noice


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Noice is my shit niccuh!!!


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

Oh my god. FAIL ACTUALLY COMPETING?

pwnage 2 da mx.

That's a one in a lifetime opportunity for me!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

McQueen said:


> How exactly is it embarrasing to be the most well hung diva on the planet again, Byre?


 I think Chyna's got a couple of inches on him.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Looks promising as pe usual.  

Will the vampire MITB make an appearance? Who knows? In all honesty...who cares!!??


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I want a feud with Red Silver, right now!

:cuss:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

> Meltzliner reports that most of the divas were upset about not being on the show and spoke to management about it. Flash had a blank face while Rajah promised they would get air time next show.


Now this is what I like to hear.  Great update, can't wait for the next show. 



Evolution said:


> I want a feud with Red Silver, right now!
> 
> :cuss:


Gee mate, I thought you'd want a challenge!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Yo Yo. Just a quick message of apology, my computer access is severly limited right now, which has made it difficult to get the show finished, as it's a long one to tie in for next week's pay per view. None the less, the show will hopefully be up at some stage tonight, as long as I'm sober enough to get on.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

So in other words we should probably expect it tomorrow


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If I'm not going over Lax, don't bother posting it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

If I job again, don't bother posting it :side:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

If I'm still unemployed I have no say in the matter.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Aussie said:


> Now this is what I like to hear.  Great update, can't wait for the next show.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee mate, I thought you'd want a challenge!


I got banned for a BS reason, he got the same amount of time as me and I thought that what he said (in multiple posts) was much worse than what I did in one sentence.

In closing. I want his blood! :cuss:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Evolution said:


> I got banned for a BS reason, he got the same amount of time as me and I thought that what he said (in multiple posts) was much worse than what I did in one sentence.
> 
> In closing. I want his blood! :cuss:


I'd like to see the feud happen.



Microsoft fan boy!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

That's the funny thing, I wasn't being a fanboy, I was actually supporting Sony.

Errr, so this post is somewhat on topic:

I hope I'm on the show :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

If I'm not on the show *still*, then it's not worthy of posting.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Haha, i retired Sparki.

Who's gonna be my opponent at Fusion? nobody is that stupid.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Haha, i retired Sparki.
> 
> Who's gonna be my opponent at Fusion? nobody is that stupid.


Me and McQueen have started a Vampirate faction and we accept the 2 on 1 handicap match!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MITB said:


> Me and McQueen have started a Vampirate faction and we accept the 2 on 1 handicap match!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Book it!


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm fetching the weedwhacker.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Sigh. Only one more week of shitty internet access thank god. Here it is.

Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums Arena
Friday 20th April​
_A camera shows Fail stepping out of a flashy limo, popping his collar, before strutting up a red carpet towards a building entrance. His flamboyant attire attracts onlookers, as he approaches the door._

*Doorman:* Well, good evening sir! You are certainly dressed for the occasion in that spandex!

*Fail:* Thank you. I came dressed to impress, as this could be my one shot!

*Doorman:* Certainly sir. The changing room is through the door to the left, and the accessories are in the closet at the back wall.

*Fail:* Accessories?

*Doorman:* For your performance, sir.

*Fail:* What accessories could I possibly need?

*Doorman:* Well, sir, generally our performers like to show off to the crowd with some accessories, and...you know...attatchments.

*Fail:* Wai...what's going on here tonight?

*Doorman:* Why, the annual male dominatrix convention, of course.

*Fail:* What!? What about Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums!?

*Doorman:* Oh, they changed venue to the far side of town. Didn't you know?

*Fail:* God damn it!!!

_Fail leaves the perplexed doorman behind as he races off to commandere a bicycle, as he spent all of his savings on the flashy limo.

There is no pyro to announce the opening of this weeks show, and the camera immediately shows Rajah and Flash standing in the ring._ 

*Rajah:* Ladies and gentlemen, I wish to address some issues that arose during last weeks show. I'm sure many of you are wondering who those two people were who entered my office last Friday. Would you like to know who?

_The crowd cheers._

*Rajah:* TOO BAD!!! I will not be held to ransom by anyone! This is my show, and I have instructed security not to let anyone who I haven't personally approved anywhere inside this building!

_The crowd boos._

*Rajah:* What, you don't like that? That's funny, because I don't give a rats ass! Now, onto more pressing matters. Fusion is rapidly approaching, and I wish to formalise some of the matches you can expect to see. As you already know, the main event has already been announced, and tonight will see who will join Pyro and NCIH in the NO DQ match to determine the WWF champion; Role Model or Spartanlax. 

_The crowd cheers. This is a very, very predictable crowd._

*Rajah:* Tonight, we will also find out who will go on to face Carl for the United States Championship. Considering everyone in contention took a weedwhacker to the face, I think it only fair that the number one contender be decided tonight in a special weedwhacker on a pole match. Who will be in the match? Well, I'm opening it up. Anyone who has the guts to enter is welcome to.

_The crowd cheers, to nobody's surprise._

*Rajah:* As well as that, tonight we will also iron out who will be in the WWF hardcore championship match, by having ourselves a nice friendly rock, paper, scissors match.

_The crowd boos. Yeah. I know._

*Rajah:* You there, your sign is too big. You're banned. As I was saying, this will be no ordinary game of rock, paper, scissors. This is Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums, and we like to do things a bit differently here. The concept is simple. Each participant can bring with him either a rock, some paper, or a scissors. Anyone who isn't dead can go on to Fusion.

_Cheers from the crowd._

*Rajah:* Throughout the night, I will also be making several other matches, as I see fit. Now a message to those of you backstage, I'm not in a good mood. I want things to run smoothly tonight, and I am giving the Right To Censor certain powers to make sure this happens. Anyone stepping out of line will be reprimanded. To show how serious I am, I have banned WCW from the arena tonight for his actions last week. Finally, I will be holding an open auction tonight, so any of you who want to prove youtself worthy of a match at fusion, my door is open. And with that, on with the show!

Except for you, big sign guy. No show for you, that sign is too big. Banned.

_As Rajah and Flash make there way up the ramp, the crowd does nothing. Swerve!!!_

*2Slick:* He is not in a good mood King!

*Roman King:* I wouldn't be in a good mood if I was that old either Slick.

*2Slick:* Emmm, lets not bring up age jokes King...

*Roman King:* Oh yeah, you're old. Ha ha!

*2Slick:* You are so dead when we get home. We'll be back after this folks!

Ad...​
_Backstage we see Phenomenal1 getting ready to introduce CM Weedman for an interview._

*Phenomenal1:* Ladies & Gentlemen. CM Weedman.

*CM Weedman:* Hello all. Today is a special day. 4/20. The day all smokers should celebrate. Me and my girl celebrate it more than Christmas. I haven't had to chance to visit my girl but I have dedicated my 4/20 to her.

*Phenomenal1:* Yea 4/20 representer. Thats what I'm talking about. 

*CM Weedman:* Yea man. As a matter of fact, I think I'll go back to the locker room right now if you know what I mean. See ya later Phenomenal1.

_Phenomenal1 dropps the mic and whispers in CM Weedman's ear. It appears Phenomenal1 wants to come to the locker room with CM Weedman._

*CM Weedman:* Sure no problem.

_A big shit eating grin is on Phenomenal1's face as this is the best news he's heard all day._

*Phenomenal1:* Yes! I'll be there in a few minutes.

_As CM Weedman walks off, Flash stops him._

*Flash:* I suggest you look to your left.

_As CM Weedman looks to the left, he is immediately shocked to see the sign "random drug testing" on a door._

*Flash:* Temporarily banned.

_KingKurt_UK leans over P1's shoulder._

*KingKurt_UK:* Listen, you're not really a meanie. I'm sorry, I didn't mean to be so vulgar. I just lost my temper. Friends?

*Phenomenal1:* I guess I owe you an apology too. I shouldn't have dissed you like that man. 

Phenomenal1 offers KingKurt his hand, and KingKurt accepts. While they are shaking hands, Phenomenal1 looks KingKurt straight in the eye...

*Phenomenal1:* And I'll apologise to CarlitosCabanaGirl tonight as well. Y'know, when I'm banging her.

*KingKurt_UK:* Thats very big of y...wait, what did you say!?

*Phenomenal1:* No hard feelings man. It's clear that she wants me though. All night long.

*KingKurt_UK:* How...how dare you talk about her like that! 

*Phenomenal1:* C'mon man, you've seen the way she looks at me. She lusts after my manly body. I don't blame her, she's only human.

*KingKurt_UK:* P1, if you don't shut up right now, I swear, I'll...

*Phenomenal1:* You'll what? You'll give out to me? You'll write me another letter? You'll..

SMACK!!!

KingKurt_UK lands a stiff right hand to the shocked Phenomenal1's jaw, and he goes down like a sack of spuds. The crowd completely mark out at this coming of age of KingKurt_UK.

*KingKurt_UK:* You've disrespected CarlitosCabanaGirl for the last time P1, and I wont stand for it any longer! Next week, at Fusion, KingKurt_UK, Phenomenal1, winner takes all match! If I win, you can never say a bad word about the love of my life again!

*Phenomenal1:* You're on. But if I win, you have to leave Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums forever!

*KingKurt_UK:* See you at Fusion, you scoundrel!

_The camera cuts back to the ring, where Lady B, Rebel By Design, Minterz and Aussie are all standing in some sort of womanly pose._

*2Slick:* Atta boy, KingKurt, you show him what you're made of!

*Roman King:* Priorities Slick, we've got the womens match next to decide who goes on to Fusion to compete for the womens title!

*2Slick:* Right you are King, so lets get this 4 way "Last women posing" match underway!

The bell rings, and immediately all 4 women strike a pose. Minterz sits on the second rope facing the crowd, and starts bouncing up and down, which really gets the overwhelmingly male crowd going. Rebel By Design takes a different approach, and begins to perform bridges and various types of the splits. The cameramen immediately focus there attention on her, snappping away furiously. Aussie, being a real lady, doesn't engage in such blatent flaunting of her body. Aussie already oozes a sexual aura, and merely walks elegantly around the ring in her high heels and gown. She gets the response she wanted, no-one cheering, everyone just shutting up in awe of her prowess. Lady B, jumps up and down. Flop flop.

Minterz decides to take this match to the next level, and trips up the elegant Aussie, causing her to fall flat on her face. Her triumph is short lived however, as Aussie takes off one of her stillettos and flings it straight at Minterz' face. It catches her flush on the shnozz, and she shrieks in pain. Aussie immediately jumps to her feet, albeit unevenly on one shoe, and strikes a pose. Bad idea, as Rebel By Design pulls her hair straight down, exposing her face, and delivers a fierce smack right across her cheek. Lady B, jumps up and down. Flop flop.

The stilletto broke the skin on Minterz nose, and although she tries to strike a myspace pose, she is disqualified for having blood pumping from her face. We're down to three. 

Aussie's cheek is taking a real spanking, as Rebel By Design unloads on her relentlessly. With one final thwump, Rebel By Design releases Aussie's hair and throws her into the corner, satisfied that no woman can strike a pose with such a bruised cheek. She underestimated Aussie's ability to improvise bad make up day, and Aussie shakes her head, her hair perfectly covering her bruised cheek, as she pulls of a side pose. The crowd applauds her ingenuity. Lady B, jumps up and down. Flop flop.

Finally, Aussie and Rebel By Design seem to get fed up with Lady B playing up the crowd, and attack her in tandem. First, Aussie holds her down, while Rebel By Design straps a sports bra on those bad boys. Try bouncing now! They jump back, pleased with their accomplishment, only for Lady B to stand up and take a very, very deep breath. The expansion of her chest pops the sports bra right off, and it springs into Aussie's face. Aussie desperately tries to strike a pose while clawing the brassiere from her face, but ends up tripping over the shoe she took off earlier. Two left.

Lady B and Rebel By Design really go for each other. There is no love lost between these two, and each counters the others offence and pose, with an offence and pose of their own. It seems like this match could go on for a long time, but out of nowhere, Catalanotto hits the ring and knocks both women out with a double clothesline. The ref rings for the bell to end the match a no contest, as Catalanotto attempts a womanly pose of her own. She fails.

*Catanotto:* Ha ha, I win! There's no-one else left, so I'm going to win the womens title by default at Fusion!

_The crowd boos strongly, but the boos stop abruptly as a woman's voice comes over the speakers._

*Annonymous:* Actually Cat, no, you didn't win anything.

*Catalanotto:* What? What are you talking about? Who is that?

*Annonymous:* That was a strike a pose match, and as far as I can see, you can't strike even the most basic of feminine poses. 

*Catalanotto:* Who the hell is this? Get out here so I can destroy you.

*Annonymous:* Do is make you feel important, being a bully?

*Catalanotto:* I'm no bully! Where are you!?

*Annonymous:*I'm a lot closer than you think hun...

[/I]Catalanotto starts looking around, searching for the source of the voice. She doesn't notice the hooded, attractive figure slide out from under the ring, approach her from behind and deliver a stunning drop kick to the back of her head, sending her tumbling outside the ring. Catalanotto picks herself up on the outside, and is about to jump back into the ring when the hooded assailant slowly takes off her hood, revealing her identity.

Catalanotto stops in her tracks, and the crowd erupts into cheers, as someone has finally managed to stand up to Catalanotto. Before anyone can move, Rajah appears on the titantron.[/I]

*Rajah:* Hold it right there! It looks like we have ourselves a problem. Well, that can easily be sorted. At Fusion, the two remaining participants in the strike a pose match, Lady B and Rebel By Design, will compete for the WWF womens title. And in a grudge match, we will also see Catalanotto face off against that woman there, Lady Croft!

_The crowd erupts into cheers as Catalanotto looks in shock. Has she met her match?

Backstage we see Rajah and Flash sitting in Rajah's office._

*Rajah:* Where is Fail?

*Flash:* I have no idea.

*Rajah:* Find him!

*Flash:* How?

*Rajah:* Just go and search for him.

*Flash:* Search for him? How am I meant to search for him in a WWF building?

*Rajah:* Just click on the sear...oh. Touche.

_The camera cuts to the streets Internet city, where we see Fail sitting on the side of the street, desperately trying to put some duct tape over a puncture in his bike. He eventually gives up when he spots a horse wandering down the road. He jumps onto the horse's back, and starts galloping down the road again._

*Fail:* Gotta make it to the show, gotta make it to the show...

Ad...​
_As we come back from the ad, we see Holt walking backstage with a Tornahoe._

*Holt:* No baby, The Holt loves a big booty, dont be worrying.

_Out of nowhere, Ghetto Anthony, Trey B and NastyNas jump on him and proceed to kick the shit out of him. It looks like their going to kill him, before the whole room gets dark. No, no one turned off the lights. The darkness is caused by the blackest man on the roster, Homicide. He is joined at his side by that guy who gets screwed, DDMax._

*Homicide:* You guys didn't know when to just walk away, did you?

*DDMac:* Three on one, I give the edge to Holt. Three on three, you guys are dead. To the max!

*Holt:* Down With The Brown, meet the Head *****'s In Charge.

_The crowd erupts with cheers as this new powerful stable is realised. Flash, who is walking around the corridors manually searching for Fail, grunts at the six men as he passes._

*Flash:* Match at Fusion.

_The camera cuts back to the ring._

*2Slick:* Looks like Fusion is shaping up nicely King! 

*Roman King:* You're not that old...

*2Slick:* Quit your yappin', we've got a match to announce! The Right to Censor and 4Lyfe said last week they would have a pick your representative's match, and that match is now!

_Amp comes down the ramp, looking completely dejected. Without WCW this week, he's not having any fun at all. Cracking jokes and destroying jobbers just isn't the same when you're on your own. Amp stops, and looks back at the stage, and his choice of representative is soon apparent. The eerie music is poorly produced, what else would you expect from a bunch of Commies? The Red Scare._








_Platt and DavidEFC walk down to the ring, and pause to allow their choice to come out. It's Chris Heel, and Y2J BreakTheWalls! It looks like Heel has found himself a partner to get some retribution on the beatdown he got last week. The message "Enjoy the sanity" flashes on the big screen as they make their way down to the ring._

The match starts off with Chris Heel and Imperfect squaring off. For this match, Red Scare have chosen Imperfect and Cali for this particular match. Makes sense, Imperfect believes in the communise cause, Cali inderstands the communist cause, and Hypnotiq has no idea what the cause is. 

Heel gains the upper hand through some traditional moves, the twist of the arm, and forearm to the back. He tags in BDW, who continues the asault on Imperfect's underdeveloped arm. On the outside, Amp simply is not interested in anything but his brooding for WCW. Several fans make themselves easy target for Amp, but his attention is elsewhere. 

Imperfect cannot get the uppes hand on Heel, so he tags in Cali. Cali attempts a tactic of Glasnost, but Heel is not fooled and hits a devastating spine buster. Heel tags in BreakTheWalls, who starts working the arm of Cali. Cali, although appreciating the aim of Communsim, isn't willing to take a beating for it, so he makes the tag to Imperfect. Imperfect makes an immediate impact, but his offence quickly tapers off, as is the case with most communist regimes. And immediate affect, but little use in the long term.

As the match proceeds, Amp starts to get more and more agitated. Not about the match in the ring, but about the RTC. Amp couldn't care less about The Red Scare, all he cares about is his buddy getting banned. He clearly firmly places the blame on Platt and DavidEFC, and decides to take matters into his own hands. He lifts the conveniently handled top half of the steel steps, and charges both men, knocking them to the floor. The match turns into all out chaos, as everyone turns on each other. Cali joines Imperfect in the ring and they double team BDW, as Chris Heel performs a very basic jump onto Amp who is ringside. The ref calls for the bell, but this does nothing to stop the carnage. Heel's acrobatics allow Platt and David to regain their composure, and they hit the ring, clearing the Red Scare. As AMP and the Red Scare stand on the ouside furiously, Rajah appears on the screen.

*Rajah:* Seems like we have ourselves a problem here. Well, there's an easy way to solve this. Next week at Fusion, we're going to have ourselves a Gauntlet match to decide the WWF tag team chapms. Now, get out of my sight all 8 of you, before I have you banned from the arena!

_The camera cuts to backstage where Pac-o-maaniac is preparing for a debate about how he believes wrestling ability to be more important tha a good character in terms of success in the business. From the shadows, Super Delfin emerges._

*Super Delfin:* Recent years in the professional wrestling world have shown that the characters wrestlers portray and nearly every imaginable facet surrounding them is critical in creating successful careers, as well as successful businesses. While there is no doubt that wrestling ability is crucial in many ways also, history has shown time and time again a popular gimmick can’t be topped in terms of the interest and revenue it generates. It is the intention of the author to show this in terms of historical facts as well as current situations in the posts to come.

_Delfin has outlined such a comprehensive argument that Pac-o-maniac has no response, and leaves Delfin to win by default. The camre cuts back to the ring, where the Hardocre division Rock Paper Scissors match is about to get underway.

In the ring, we see Jax, Chaos and KIF all holding rocks. SideFX, Metalic, MITB and and Movement are all holding scissors. Master DG is holing a piece of paper. Dumbass._

The match kicks off, and we have immediate action. Jax and Chaos strike first with rock shots to the head of Movement. SideFX and MITB land some piercing jabs of the scissors to KIF's sternum. DG looks at his piece of A4. Seriously, given the choice of a rock and a scissors, who the fuck brings a sheet of paper to a fight? Chaos squares up to DG with his rock. DG looks chuffed with himself as he places the paper over Chaos's rock. Chaos looks even more pleased as he smashes his rock over DG's face. Whoever decided that paper beats rock is a moron. How? Becuase it covers it? I'd put money that a covered, hidden rock is more dangerous than a rock out in the open. But that's for another story.

The macth progresses with everyone (apart from DG, who keeps giving himself paper cuts) getting embroiled in a mass pile up. Skulls are getting shattered, stomachs are getting stabbed, DG is slicing himself, this is a bloodbath. On the 8 minute mark, is appears that Jax legitamely stabs Movement in the eye. You really cant fake a scissors to the eye ball. This legit injury causes everyone to turn on each other, and within a minute it is every man for himself. 

Rock strikes leave Movement, Chaos and DG knocked out, while KIF and MITB manage to stab the holy hell out of Metalic and SideFX. Jax takes a garbage can to the face from someone in the crowd, and the only two men left standing are MITB and KIF. At this point, Rajah appears again.

*Rajah:* Stop this smatch now! I decide who goes on to Fusion based off the hardcore title match I just saw, and it seems pretty obvious to me that only men left eligable are KIF and MITB. So that's how it's going to happen, at Fusion, for the WWF hardcore title!

Ad...​
_As we come back from the ad, we see Fail stopped at the side of a road by the police, who have a very upset 6 year old boy in the back of their cruiser._

*Fail:* Officer, I wouldn't have stolen his bike if it wasn't an emergency, you have to believe me!

_The camera cuts back to Rajah's office, where Rajah is preparing to interview someone about why they deserve to be at Fusion._

*Rajah:* OK Grendrill, we're going to play a game of word association to see if you're what we're looking for. Ready? Lets go. Hulk Hogan. 

*Grendrill:* Right time, right place. He's a very lucky man.

*Rajah:* Donald Trump.

*Grendrill:* Gave the WWE very good exposure.

*Rajah:* Vince McMahon.

*Grendrill:* Great promoter and business, good booker for the most part(some questionable decisions, Katie Vick?).

*Rajah:* Umaga.

*Grendrill:* Samoan Kane. He'll have Main Event feuds, but he'll mostly dwell in the mid-card.

_Before Rajah can go any further, Szumi pops his head into the office._

*Szumi:* Eh, before you go any further, I'd like to refer you to the following Rajah. Do'h!

*Rajah:* You plaugerising bastard, get out!!!

_The camera cuts to the ring, where we can see a large pole attatched to each of the four ringposts. Atop each pole, there is a large sheet covering what is underneath it. Underneath one of these poles is a weedwhacker. Under the other three, are various gardenening utensils. The first person to find the weedwhacker goes on to face Carl for the United States Championship at Fusion._

The match kicks off with the old faithfuls, Refuse, Diesel, RaS, EGame and MrMondayNight. As per usual with these men, each individual sticks to their forte. RaS snaps around people's heels; Diesel steals some famous characters moves; MMN gets stoned and rolls around trying to impress everyone, and failing; Refuse flips around like a gymnast and EGame racks and elbows people. Consistency at it's finest people.

After much of the same unoriginal moves as per their previous matches, MMN spots an opertunity. He climbs up one of the poles and whips off the sheet to reveal...a hoe. A garden hoe. As Slick screams out "It's a hoe King!", Holt appears on the ramp to have a look. Upon seeing the garden variety of hoe, he slumps away dejectedly. Nonetheless, MMN uses the hoe to his advantage, and swings it lethargically at Diesel. Diesel, who was busy looking up the latest news on SVR2008, takes it right to the skull and gets knocked out of the ring.

RaS spots an oppertunity, and after delivering a 619 around a pole to EGame, climbs up the pole to unveil a packet of weedkiller. RaS decides not to let it go to waste, and sprinkels some on the ground. MMN, thinking they might be presciption painkillers, proceeds to gobble them up. Within seconds, he's being rushed off to the hospital. Dumbass.

At this point, we have two poles remaining, with RaS, Refuse and EGame vying for them. That's a bit of a lie, because Refuse has no interest in the match and is just running around aimlessly. But I diverse. EGame racks the hell out of RaS, and looks up at his choices. One sheet covers what appears to be the outline of a wheelbarrow. The other, which is actually marked "Weedwhacker", appears to be the weedwhacker. Tough choice. EGame goes for the wheelbarrow shaped sheet, and to no-one's surprise, reveals a wheelbarrow. EGame seems infuriated, and his anger is not helped when the wheelbarrow doesn't show any signs of being hurt after a vicious rack. 

RaS looks up at the remaining pole, and slowly starts to clamber up the pole. He is inches away from his prize, when a loud "Woooo!" is heard. It's Derek!!! Derek runs down the ramp, grabs RaS by the ankle and spins around with him, throwing him into the crowd. Derek climbs the pole, and retrieves the weedwhacker. Derek wins!

*2Slick:* Bah Gawd King, Derek just stole it! Derek is going on to face that Welsh bastard at Fusion! Get at him Derek!

*Roman King:* I thought you were supposed to be unbiased...

*2Slick:* I am. And I unbiasedly hope Derek destroys that Welshy!

_The camera cuts to the ouside, where Fail is running down the road with two fat cops chasing him._

*Cop:* You there, stop!

*Fail:* I can't! This is too important!

*Cop:* Don't make me shoot you!

*Fail:* My life is insignificant if I don't make it to the show anyway! Ahhh!

_The camera then cuts to the parking lot, where WCW is seen beside the RTC's white limo. He has destroyed it with "4lyfe" graffiti, and looks chuffed with himself. He looks straight at the camera._

*WCW:* I'm not banned from the parking lot...

_In the bacckground we can hear someone shout out "HIGH FIVE" enthusiastically._

Ad...​
_We come back from the ad, and it's main event time. This is what we've been waiting for. "Sexyboy" announces Spartanlax's arrival, and he plays to the crowd as he makes his way to the ring. He looks ready for a fight.

Motorhead blare out over the speakers, and we know Role Model has arrived. Role Model takes an eternity to make his way to the ring, much to the annoyance of everyone in the crowd._

The match kicks off at a high tempo. On one side, we have the youthful energy of Spartanlax. On the other, the ever so slightly less youthful energy of Role Model. Things could get ugly here.

Within minutes, it is obvious that this is going to be an especially bloody encounter. To say these guys were working stiff on each other would be incorrect. This is shoot fighting, and neither man is pulling their punches. 

After Lax oversells in the extreme, he suddenly no sells the follow up clothesline and kicks Role Model straight in the face with a sweet chin music out of nowhere. Some might say this would be an oppertune time to go for the pin, but pinning Role Model for the 123 holds little satisfaction when you can kick him in the head repeatedly. Which is what Lax does. Repeatedly. The crowd actually stop cheering, as this is getting sickening. Role Model's head is flopping about on the canvas, and the kicks aren't ceasing.

Suddenly, a figure emerges from beneath the ring. He sneaks up behind the unsuspecting Lax and clobbers him over the head with a rock. The figure then gets up in the face of the knocked out Lax, shouting "I should have had the HBK gimmick! You stole it! You'll pay for this!" The figure then dumps Role Model's battered body of Lax for the 123. Role Model wins. Somehow.

Everyone is shocked at what has just transpired. They have no idea how to react, as the rock wielding, pissed off SideFX walks back up the ramp after ruining Spartanlax's title hopes.

Role Model isn't getting away so lightly though, as NCIH comess charging out of the back and proceeds to attack the lifeless Role Model with a steel chair. His fun is cut short by Pyro, who runs in with a baseball bat and clears NCIH from the ring. Unfortunately for Role Model, Pyro also bashes him with his weapon.

_The camera cuts back to Rajah's office, as Flash bursts in._

*Flash:* Rajah, we've got a big problem.

*Rajah:* I know, but who ever used the search function anyway?

*Flash:* No, bigger than that. They're in the building.

*Rajah:* Who's in the building?

*Flash:* *Them.*

*Rajah:* What! How!? Where! Get them!

_The camera cuts back to the arena, where some pyro and flashy music is going off. The crowd have no idea what's going on, until suddenly the most electrifying 8 words in the business blare out.

"If ya smell...what The Slam, is cooking."

Slam appears on the ramp, and he starts walking towards the ring, only to pause, and look back, as none other than Linda "Cowie" McMahon follows him out. The crowd is practically orgasming in their seats. Mark fucking out time.

Slam gets in the ring, and grabs a micraphone._

*Slam:* Finally, The Slam, has come back, to WWF!

_The crowd cheer emphatically._

*Slam:* Before you all get too excited though, Slam is not back under the best of circumstances. You see, Slam has been desperately trying to leave Hollywood for some time now. The Slam's place is here. The Slam's people, are here. So The Slam did what he had to do to get here. He contacted the only woman who strikes fear into the heart of that poop chute loving Rajah. And thanks to Cowie, with a little convincing from the Slam's Struddle, The Slam is back!

_As the crowd erupts, Rajah appears on the ramp._

*Rajah:* How dare you! My own wife, stabbing me in the back!

*Slam:* Actually, the Slam was stabbing her from the back, if you get what The Slam is saying.

*Rajah:* Shut up! I don't know what makes you think you can just waltz in here! I have the money, I have the power, and you are just nothing but a worthless piece of trash!

*Slam:* You know what Rajah, you're right. The Slam doesn't have the power to compete with you. I mean sure, The Slam can use Cowie to get him access to the arena. But you're right, The Slam doesn't have the money or the power to challenge you on a full scale.

*Rajah:* You're damn right!

*Slam:* Which is why The Slam recruited himself a benefactor. A benefactor with more power than you'll ever have. Rajah, I'd like you to meet, The Slam's new friend, Donald "Rob" Trump!

_Rajah looks on in shock as Rob joins Slam and Cowie in the ring. How can this be happening to him?_

*Slam:* You see, Rajah, you made a big mistake by not bringing The Slam back. Because now, The Slam is going to make you're life a living hell. Best of luck with Fusion, old man. You're going to need it. If ya smell...what The Slam, is cooking!

_The crowd erupts in a frenzy as Slam walks back and forth in the ring, eying up Rajah. Rajah looks like he just got hit by a freight train._

*2Slick:* He's back King, and he's better than ever! What will this mean for Fusion! How is Rajah going to cope? And will Jax take another random Garbage can to the face? I don't know! I'll see you at Fusion folks!

_As the camera is panning back, Fail comes charging into the arena, 6 cops and a helicopter chasing after him._

*Fail:* I made it! I'm here! Wait!!

Fade to close​
*Fail:* DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Me winning = rating

But me and Mike (NCIH) really should be a team, we'd be bad ass together.

Great show once agian though.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao

Hilarious stuff, as usual. Glad I was used again. 

Maybe one day Fail will get a break. One day...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Can't wait until the PPV :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

For those wondering, the show was taped on Friday. Hence CM Weedman's "4/20" segment:side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao The stuff with Fail is hilarious

Damn no Brye


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Bring it on RBD. Just bring it on..

Another great performance Monty and Headliner - Bravo!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Awesome stuff again guys. The Fail stuff was great. Looking forward to seeing what happens at Fusion now.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Me jobbing again :$ 

Nah, great show again guys, loved the Fail bit at the start and end 



> After much of the same unoriginal moves as per their previous matches, MMN spots an opertunity. He climbs up one of the poles and whips off the sheet to reveal...a hoe. A garden hoe. As Slick screams out "It's a hoe King!", Holt appears on the ramp to have a look. Upon seeing the garden variety of hoe, he slumps away dejectedly.


:lmao

Loved that bit.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

FS vs Derek at Fusion? nice.

The Fail parts were great Dave, but the search references are so funny.

Good to see Slam around.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

> Holt: Down With The Brown, meet the Head *****'s In Charge.
> 
> The crowd erupts with cheers as this new powerful stable is realised. Flash, who is walking around the corridors manually searching for Fail, grunts at the six men as he passes.


HNIC aint nothin to f*ck wit, HNIC aint nothin to f*ck with


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Slam got more than one line finally

:lmao at the hoe thing

Hopefully I'll return at Fusion :$


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

awesome job, too bad I wasn't in it but I was mentioned 

Awesome how you set up P1 and Mike  I am looking forward to the PPV 

Oh and Mike BETTER win it


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I re-read, how could i miss Mike snapping? O man how i was expecting him to apologise after smacking Phenners.

Mike FTW!!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Rajah banning a fan for having his sign too big = ratings

I may have lost, but it was cheap, so I'll take it. Since we all know who'd win in a fair fight ~_________~


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Great work as ever Dave. 

The Fail stuff was great, haha. 

Unfortunately i didn't get any time on this show which = poor ratings. Although to be fair i was probably down at the local getting smashed.

The Flash/Rajah search stuff was comedy genius.

Once again nice work, look forward to reading headliners report and the ppv next week.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm in a wrestling match on PPV    I didn't think gingers were legally allowed to wrestle unless born in Wales with a silver Weedwhacker in their mouth.

When you said you had my character's direction planned out it didn't involve getting fired after four shows did it :$ 

I loved my segment so much and I will be reading the rest of it as soon as I get the chance but right now I have so much work to do tonight.

I read the Fail opening promo though and the bit that MMN quoted and it was all so hilarious!

Love it


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

KingKurt_UK said:


> I'm in a wrestling match on PPV    I didn't think gingers were legally allowed to wrestle unless born in Wales with a silver Weedwhacker in their mouth.


:lmao

Mike is gonna go hardcore.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Awesome show once again, can't wait for the ppv


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

I thought I was getting booked, all my parts were hilarious, IMO.

I can't wait till Fusion, hopefully Fail finally has his first match!


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

That was hilarious as usual . If only Flash had the search button...

It appears that there will be no SideFX Hardy at Fusion :9. It's okay, I'll start an internet show to try and right these unjustices and then got a main event spot, only to get no crowd reaction and blow the shot. Sounds good :agree:.

Nice show, once again and worth the wait.

And you need to update the roster, btw. I forget who some people are .


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

SideFX said:


> That was hilarious as usual . If only Flash had the search button...
> 
> It appears that there will be no SideFX Hardy at Fusion :9. It's okay, I'll start an internet show to try and right these unjustices and then got a main event spot, only to get no crowd reaction and blow the shot. Sounds good :agree:.
> 
> ...


 Wow me and SideFx getting stabbed by scisors=ratings, a me and FX tag team called the scissors would own. I guess I wont be at Fusion, I just have one complaint me being Val Venis


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

SideFx and Matt as the Scissor Sisters = ratings.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Stainless said:


> SideFx and Matt as the Scissor Sisters = ratings.


 well its gotta be better then how im booked now.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

I was thinking as something along the lines of the Notoroious H.O.M.O or Team Strap On, but Scissor Sisters is good too I guess :side:. 

But Matt Hardy doesn't do tag teams anymore.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah, not like Matt's one half of the tag champs or anything.

Anyway, Team Ramrod, am I right?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I WON!!! I'm getting a shot at the U.S. Title at Fusion! 

Great stuff as usual guys, Fusion is looking to be a great show. 

PROMO TIME:

Tonight, by interfering in the 'Weedwacker on a Pole' match, I have attained a title shot for the United States title!

CARL! You might be the United States champion, but pal, you have got NOTHING on the Nature Boy! DO YOU THINK THAT I AM SCARED OF A WEEDWACKER!! I've suffered a Broken Back, I've bled so much that I can do it on command, AND I've been through more divorces then any man should ever deserve!

So, what I want you to do, bud, is to take that U.S. Title, and polish it up real nice for me, because at Fusion, it's going around the waist of the Dirtiest Player in the Game!

And after I win the title, there is going to be a huge party at the Marriot! I'm gonna have the title in one arm, and a beautiful woman on the other. And you know that she's going to be riding Space Mountain ALL NIGHT LONG!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao

Nice promo Derek, I think Flair would be proud.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> I WON!!! I'm getting a shot at the U.S. Title at Fusion!
> 
> Great stuff as usual guys, Fusion is looking to be a great show.
> 
> ...


Don't ever try to upstage my Ric Flair promos with a Ric Flair promo, understand me? <3

Would be cool to win the Tag Belts but I've got feeling that WCW and I are just going to destroy RTC and leave because we have better things to do than win.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Me not going to Fusion = ratings drop

j/k Great show, what day is the PPV?



Fail said:


> I thought I was getting booked, all my parts were hilarious, IMO.
> 
> I can't wait till Fusion, hopefully Fail finally has his first match!


How about you decide you don't want a match and fail at that?


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Stainless said:


> Yeah, not like Matt's one half of the tag champs or anything.
> 
> Anyway, Team Ramrod, am I right?


Psh, this is the WWF not the WWE.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Awesome. Good show again.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Good show guys as per usual


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Out of nowhere, Ghetto Anthony, Trey B and NastyNas jump on him and proceed to kick the shit out of him. It looks like their going to kill him, before *the whole room gets dark. No, no one turned off the lights. The darkness is caused by the blackest man on the roster, Homicide.* He is joined at his side by that guy who gets screwed, DDMax._


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Another good show........................................that I am again not booked on.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

> Aussie, being a real lady, doesn't engage in such blatent flaunting of her body. Aussie already oozes a sexual aura, and merely walks elegantly around the ring in her high heels and gown. She gets the response she wanted, no-one cheering, everyone just shutting up in awe of her prowess.


You better believe it!   

Fantastic show once again. They honestly get better every week. I still can't believe Mike has a mean streak!!  Fail's and Slam's promos were hilarious. All three shows thus far have been so much fun to read and there hasn't been one part of them I haven't liked. Really well done guys!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm still not in it? Travesty!


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

> DG looks at his piece of A4. Seriously, given the choice of a rock and a scissors, who the fuck brings a sheet of paper to a fight? Chaos squares up to DG with his rock. DG looks chuffed with himself as he places the paper over Chaos's rock. Chaos looks even more pleased as he smashes his rock over DG's face. Whoever decided that paper beats rock is a moron. How? Becuase it covers it? I'd put money that a covered, hidden rock is more dangerous than a rock out in the open. But that's for another story.





> (apart from DG, who keeps giving himself paper cuts) getting embroiled in a mass pile up. Skulls are getting shattered, stomachs are getting stabbed, DG is slicing himself, this is a bloodbath.


:no: What the hell paper does so beat rock everybody knows that.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

I love this stuff.  

It's funny as hell, every week without _Fail_.:side: 

The paper/scissors/rock match was class and KIF is going down at Fusion.

Promo - KIF, listen up..."It's time for a bloodbath!", "I don't stop... til' I see blood!", "Blood is thicker than water!", "The blood of Gangrel runs through your veins!" and any other Gangrel quote I care to cut and paste from Wikipedia!!!!!!


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

After having no lines last week, I wasn't sure about the shadowy figure bit and me being involved. Then reading the show more and more and not getting a line again, depression was looming. Then to reach the end and realise in all it's glory...I'm making Rajah dribble in his Dockers.

Yeah...I dunno about anyone else, but I marked out. 

Awesome to see Cowie ushered me into the ring for my live WWF debut. Then again...who's more suited for the job?

But to have, of all people, Rob come down to my side...gives the feeling of when Austin sided with McMahon. Icky. 

That's not to detract from anyone else on the show though. Great stuff with Mike bitch slappin Phenners. (Still woulda loved the Kevin Phennerline character BTW! )

Lady Croft debuting takes the women's division uphill a bit. (An AlexXx debut after the PPV perhaps? I'd say MJW too...but, you know.)

And Fail....I'm pullin for ya. I might not be as rich as Rajah, but I'll buy ya a ticket for the PPV.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

> The match starts off with Chris Heel and Imperfect squaring off. For this match, Red Scare have chosen Imperfect and Cali for this particular match. Makes sense, Imperfect believes in the communise cause, Cali inderstands the communist cause, *and Hypnotiq has no idea what the cause is. *


*PWNT~!*


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Good show again


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Wonderful show from start to finish. Great work on this.


----------



## Rajah (Feb 16, 2003)

Poor Grendrill.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The Grendrill/Szumi, and Delfin/Pac-o-Maniac promos were gold. And the Rock Paper Scissors was funny too.

Good stuff.


----------



## Rajah (Feb 16, 2003)

And I loved the part about me banning a guy for having an oversized sign. Sounds like something I'd do.:agree:


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Damn that was a funny show I would love to somehow be involved in a fued with someone, maybe owning everyone


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Once again another great show. I loved the search function joke and how WCW was banned on the show just like he was in reality.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks like I'm out on eye injury  

Rajah was the funniest IMO


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I got more air-time ftw!! 

Once again, great show guys. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Great stuff. Can't wait to kick KKUK's ass at Fusion. You know P1 will take home all and then I will have my way with CCG without that pest getting in my way.  But what the hell happened to me celebrating 4/20 with Weedman?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

^^^Okay that was way too much detail. Especially with the whole having your way with her. Even implying that you'd sexually assault a female, even if was indirect is way too far. That's even before the fact that you are so damned ugly that you will probably become a rapist and you have a smile that reminds me of the fiercest sexual predators. Seriously.

Protip: I've got your back if you need it KKUK!!! Haha.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Mid-week report​*


> After the main-event result, Spartanlax has challenged 3VK(SideFX) to a 1 on 1 singles match at Fusion. wwf.com has an interview with Spartanlax.
> 
> *Spartanlax:* 3VK.You certainly made an impression by costing me a chance at the WWF title You claim to be a big time player. You claim to the be real showstopper. It's real simple. At Fusion, I will make you famous when I kick your teeth right down your throat and prove why I am...the Showstopper!
> 
> ...


Predictions are welcome:side:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

WWF Hardcore Championship
Keep_It_Fresh vs *MITB*

Grudge match
Catalanotto vs *Lady Croft*

Strike a pose match for the WWF womens championship
*Lady B* vs Rebel By Design

Winner takes CarlitoCabanagirl
*KingKurt_UK* () vs Phenomenal1

1 on 1 match.
3VK vs *Spartanlax*

1 on 1 NoDQ match.
*Alabaster Holt* w/Homicide_187, DDMac vs Ghetto Anthony w/NastyNas, Trey B

1 on 1 singles match for the United States Championship.
Derek vs *Failing Satire* (champion)

Main-Event
NoDQ Triple Threat match for the WWF Championship.
NCIH vs *Pyro™* vs Role Model

Winners in bold


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I think Role Model will take the WWF title

Holt wouldn't ever job to GA

KIF should get attacked back stage so I would have to take his place :side:

Lax will go over

and Lady B will go over


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

There needs to be a vbookie for this.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The name association game was great:lmao

I thought Red Scare had a match at the PPV? Against Chris Heel's team?

Edit - o, The tag gauntlet :$


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

> GA: Alabastard Holt, your pathetic. You've been starting shit with me and baiting me into going off on you for weeks, but I've kept my cool until recently when me and the rest of Down With The Brown kicked your ass. Now you've brought in your little groupies Homocide_187 and* some old school 1980's pimp called "Mac"*. At Fusion, we will see who the superior black man is. And I will take your tornahoes.


'Mac Daddy' = Ratings :side:


_Legend helps Pyro take the WWF Title.

Mike over Pheeners.

Holt & the HNIC over GA and company._


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

*Promo:*

_It's one day before the very first WWF PPV event: Fusion. The aura of the WWF arena is filled with uncertainty and optimism. And the locker room has a chaotic buzz about it...

On the scene to sneak in a few interviews is KK_UK..._

*KK_UK:* Well ladies and gentlemen, I, King Kurt...of the United Kingdom...which is located in the European continent....surrounded by the Atlantic Ocean...which harbors more than 40% of the earth's water....

_An unamused GA diverts his focus away from his rigorous training regiment for his match with Holt. A training regiment of Warrock, and pissing off Sinner with Jericho references._

*GA:* Yeah..."ol' chap"....I think that's a long enough lead in. Care to get to the point of why you're running your mouth, distracting me?

*KK_UK:* I'm here to get a few opinions on the feelings before Fusion. Do you have anything to say on the matter?

*GA:* Yeah...STFU!

_A thick haze of smoke enters into the view of the camera. Random giggles can be heard faintly in the background..._

*KK_UK:* Could it be? Could we have a new member on the roster? I've heard rumors of RVD possibly signing but...quick, grab the camera. Let's go check it out.

_KK_UK and his camera man exit the locker room and find themselves in a back hallway. It's smokier than the locker room, but there's no one in sight. They notice a door marked "Stairwell" where the voices seem to be coming from. They enter..._

*KK_UK:* What is this....is that marijuana I smell?

_Spartanlax, Hypnotiq, and xTOMx bolt past KK_UK with lightning speed, like an inebriated version of the 3 Stooges, as he peers on in bewilderment as another figure can be seen in the shadows._

*KK_UK:* You...you know that stuff is against the strictly enforced Wellness Policy. Come out here and answer for yourself!

*SlaM:* Oh, KK...ever the straight-laced member of society. What brings you to my neck of the woods?

*KK_UK:* Oh, it's you SlaM. Well actually, I was going around trying to get people's thoughts on...

*SlaM:* IT DOESN'T _MATTER_ what brings you to my neck of the woods, spuckey! What matters is....this isn't even a wooded area! Nor is it mine! And if you had any journalistic integrity, you'd have pointed that out! 

But that's besides the point!

My point is...this area, this stairwell that you stand in, with the great one...this is Rajah and Flash's. 

Rajah and Flash. Two elite and powerful men. Always side by side making decisions about this company. Even when the camera's aren't rolling. Up until the wee hours of the morning!

It's just too bad most of those decisions just don't bold all that well for business.

*KK_UK:* What do you mean, SlaM?

*SlaM:* I'll tell you what I mean! 4 weeks this little hootnanny's been going on. We've got men getting torn up by landscaping equipment... Fun for the whole family, but bad for business! We've got a poor bastard stealing childrens bicycles just to get to the show! Now what kind of publicity is that gonna bring in? Could they not have provided this young man with transportation to the venue? They're showing up, week in and week out, in stretch limosines...undeservingly mind you, considering all they do is sit on their keisters banning people for "gargantuan" signs and the sort.

It's anarchy damnit. And The SlaM...well, he can't back that!

We sit on the dawn of this company's innagural PPV...Fusion. This is make or break. This is where the seeds will be sown, and pave the way for not only the WWF, but for it's talent. Considering half the hardcore division won't make it because they're laid up in hospital beds...one has to wonder, what the hell kinda jerky's do we have behind the helm? And this opportunity is too important to too many people for me to sit back and leave it in the hands of them.

Now I can't say exactly what Cowie, Rob, and myself have instore for Fusion...but the fans can trust me when I say that this event is going to deliver like no event before it.

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm off to go join GA in a discussion about Lennie James and Skeet Ulirch.

*END*


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^^ That's awesome SlaM I love it. 

These match-ups sound great, I can't wait to read this. Here are my predictions. 

WWF Hardcore Championship
Keep_It_Fresh vs *MITB*

Grudge match
Catalanotto vs *Lady Croft*

Strike a pose match for the WWF womens championship
Lady B vs *Rebel By Design*

Winner takes CarlitoCabanagirl
*KingKurt_UK* vs Phenomenal1

1 on 1 match.
3VK vs *Spartanlax*

1 on 1 NoDQ match.
Alabaster Holt w/Homicide_187, *DDMac* vs Ghetto Anthony w/NastyNas, Trey B

1 on 1 singles match for the United States Championship.
Derek vs *Failing Satire* (champion)

Main-Event
NoDQ Triple Threat match for the WWF Championship.
NCIH vs *Pyro™* vs Role Model


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

WWF Hardcore Championship
*Keep_It_Fresh* vs MITB

Grudge match 
Catalanotto vs* Lady Croft*

Strike a pose match for the WWF womens championship
*Lady B* vs Rebel By Design

Winner takes CarlitoCabanagirl
*KingKurt_UK* vs Phenomenal1

1 on 1 match.
3VK vs *Spartanlax*

1 on 1 NoDQ match.
*Alabaster Holt* w/Homicide_187, DDMac vs Ghetto Anthony w/NastyNas, Trey B

1 on 1 singles match for the United States Championship.
Derek vs *Failing Satire *(champion)

Main-Event
NoDQ Triple Threat match for the WWF Championship.
NCIH vs Pyro™ vs *Role Model*


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

I guess I'll toss my predictions into the mix...

WWF Hardcore Championship
*Keep_It_Fresh* vs MITB

Grudge match
Catalanotto vs *Lady Croft*

Strike a pose match for the WWF womens championship
*Lady B* vs Rebel By Design (Gotta go with the "Lady"s of WWF...)

Winner takes CarlitoCabanagirl
*KingKurt_UK* vs Phenomenal1 (Yeah...)

1 on 1 match.
*3VK* vs Spartanlax (Could go either way though...)

1 on 1 NoDQ match.
Alabaster Holt w/Homicide_187, DDMac vs *Ghetto Anthony* w/NastyNas, Trey B (That's JERICHO...Weds nights @ 8 p.m. E/T on CBS!)

1 on 1 singles match for the United States Championship.
*Derek* vs Failing Satire (champion)

Main-Event
NoDQ Triple Threat match for the WWF Championship.
*NCIH* vs Pyro™ vs Role Model (I'll back the underdog)

Bet I'm wrong on all of'em! :agree:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

WWF Hardcore Championship
Keep_It_Fresh vs *MITB*

Grudge match 
Catalanotto vs *Lady Croft*

Strike a pose match for the WWF womens championship
*Lady B* vs Rebel By Design

Winner takes CarlitoCabanagirl
*KingKurt_UK* vs Phenomenal1

1 on 1 match.
3VK vs *Spartanlax*

1 on 1 NoDQ match.
*Alabaster Holt* w/Homicide_187, DDMac vs Ghetto Anthony w/NastyNas, Trey B

1 on 1 singles match for the United States Championship.
*Derek* vs Failing Satire (champion)

Main-Event
NoDQ Triple Threat match for the WWF Championship.
NCIH vs Pyro™ vs *Role Model*


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Great stuff. Can't wait to kick KKUK's ass at Fusion. You know P1 will take home all and then I will have my way with CCG without that pest getting in my way.  But what the hell happened to me celebrating 4/20 with Weedman?


Pft... what makes you think you can have me? 

Mike will win, he has to win! 

WWF Hardcore Championship
Keep_It_Fresh vs *MITB*

Grudge match 
Catalanotto vs *Lady Croft*

Strike a pose match for the WWF womens championship
*Lady B* vs Rebel By Design

Winner takes CarlitoCabanagirl
*KingKurt_UK *vs Phenomenal1 (You know it )

1 on 1 match.
3VK vs *Spartanlax*

1 on 1 NoDQ match.
*Alabaster Holt w/Homicide_187*, DDMac vs Ghetto Anthony w/NastyNas, Trey B

1 on 1 singles match for the United States Championship.
Derek vs *Failing Satire (champion)*

Main-Event
NoDQ Triple Threat match for the WWF Championship.
NCIH vs Pyro™ vs *Role Model*


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

No Aussie at Fusion? :no:

That was a brilliant promo SlaM. 

My predicions:

WWF Hardcore Championship
*Keep_It_Fresh* vs MITB

Grudge match 
Catalanotto vs *Lady Croft*

Strike a pose match for the WWF womens championship
Lady B vs *Rebel By Design* (<3 Bethany, but someone's got to pick RBD! )

Winner takes CarlitoCabanagirl
*KingKurt_UK *vs Phenomenal1

1 on 1 match.
3VK vs *Spartanlax*

1 on 1 NoDQ match.
*Alabaster Holt *w/Homicide_187, DDMac vs Ghetto Anthony w/NastyNas, Trey B

1 on 1 singles match for the United States Championship.
Derek vs *Failing Satire *(champion)

Main-Event
NoDQ Triple Threat match for the WWF Championship.
NCIH vs *Pyro™* vs Role Model


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Because I really don't know who'll win I'l just bold the people I want to win.

WWF Hardcore Championship
*Keep_It_Fresh* vs MITB

Grudge match
Catalanotto vs *Lady Croft*

Strike a pose match for the WWF womens championship
Lady B vs *Rebel By Design*

Winner takes CarlitoCabanagirl
*KingKurt_UK* vs Phenomenal1

1 on 1 match.
3VK vs *Spartanlax*

1 on 1 NoDQ match.
*Alabaster Holt* w/Homicide_187, DDMac vs Ghetto Anthony w/NastyNas, Trey B

1 on 1 singles match for the United States Championship.
Derek vs *Failing Satire* (champion)

Main-Event
NoDQ Triple Threat match for the WWF Championship.
NCIH vs Pyro™ vs *Role Model*

Hardcore matches are great entertainment and I can tell there will be an intereference or two, should be great fun with good old KIF getting the win. Lady Croft had a cool debut so hopefully her momentum continues. Last Strike a Pose match was funny and I'll go with RBD as she did more than just 'flop flop'. KKUK and CCG segments have been golden, hope they continue hence picking KKUK. Not really sure about 3VK v 'Lax, but I just think Lax makes a better HBK :side:. FS has been awesome and his mini feud with 2Slick is good. And RM for the last Main Event considering I'd be awesome to see him come back from the beating he took last show.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

My prediction for Hardcore Championship Match? I retain.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

:lmao @ The word association. Pure brilliance.

Seems like Slam was a good choice for Rocky 

Interesting predictions people, interesting.

On a side note, that Meltzy report was awesome


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> 1 on 1 NoDQ match.
> Alabaster Holt w/Homicide_187, *DDMac* vs Ghetto Anthony w/NastyNas, Trey B


:lmao How can Mac win if he's not competing


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mac Daddy can do whatever he wants


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

*Promo:*

_Inspired by I Am Slam's segment, The Human Tornado, proud member of the H.N.I.C., decides to cut his own promo on how he hopes to defeat GA of Down with the Brown. WWF's certified P.I.M.P sits in his locker room flanked by his Tornahoes_

*Holt*: Ghetto Anthony, Trey B, Not so Nasty Nas. You turkeies should be honored to be beefing with the most powerful and influential stable of WWF. You should be honored that myself, Mad Mac, and the blackest n*gga alive Homicide pitied you enough to acknowledge your existence

*Rebal By Design*: You tell em
_
*Tornado interrupts his degragation of Down with the Brown to cast an evil eye upon his Tornahoe*_

*Holt:*.....Speak when spoken to, you never upon any circumstances interrupt a pimp. Now I am sorry to have to be crass but you learned this when you signed on that dotted line. 

Now where was I, oh yea GA. Our match at Fusion will be graphic, it will be bloody, and it will personal. I've grown tired of you and your little gang, this is the first step in the complete and total obliteration of Down with the Brown. A few days ago I went to the west coast to meet with Don "Magic" Juan and Katt Williams. These two Titans of the Game taught me the art of the *Perfect Pimp Slap*. I will now demonstrate how powerful and absolutely devastating the Perfect Pimp Slap is. Brye and Manchin.....I mean Ashley, you two are needed

_*Brye and Ashley, the unofficial Tornahoes, who only hang around because Human Tornado felt sorry for them, enter the room*_ 

*Holt:* Now Brye, stand in front of the camera

_*The T.I.T., Tornahoe In Training, slowly positions himself in front of the camera and Human Tornado rises from his 70's style beanbag chair* _
*
Holt:* Ga, now watch carefully, because this will be your fate at Fusion

_*Much like Harlem Heat Booker Huffman, HT stares deep into his palm, slowing focusing his Pimp Power. Brye is noticeably frighten by the Perfect Pimp slap that he will soon suffer. A wide eyed Human Tornado raises his head and slaps Brye across the face*_










_*Brye crumbles to the floor and must be carried out by the muscular Ashley. Human Tornado turns to the camera, smiles and utters the words*_

See you at Fusion


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

WWF Hardcore Championship
Keep_It_Fresh vs *MITB*

Predictions are even between me and KIF but he's going down!!! Maybe due to interference from me ole mate McQueen. Frilly shirts and Spandaeu Ballet rock! :side: 



Grudge match 
Catalanotto vs *Lady Croft*

Catalanotto's butchness can't go over Lady Croft's classiness.  

Strike a pose match for the WWF womens championship
*Lady B* vs Rebel By Design

Winner takes CarlitoCabanagirl
*KingKurt_UK* vs Phenomenal1

How can he not win? Either way he'll be cutting a 2000 word promo on how good an opponent P1 was. 

1 on 1 match.
3VK vs *Spartanlax*

1 on 1 NoDQ match.
*Alabaster Holt* w/Homicide_187, DDMac vs Ghetto Anthony w/NastyNas, Trey B

Holt wins due to the quality of his back up.:agree: 

1 on 1 singles match for the United States Championship.
Derek vs *Failing Satire* (champion)

Carl wins with a welsh weedwacker!

Main-Event
NoDQ Triple Threat match for the WWF Championship.
NCIH vs *Pyro™* vs Role Model

Gord's no-selling _has_ to win over.




Looking awesome regardless.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

To be a pimp like Holt you can't end your sentences. It's his way of life. 

Therefore you have inaccurately described Holt up to this point.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WWF Hardcore Championship
*Keep_It_Fresh* vs MITB

Grudge match
*Catalanotto* vs Lady Croft

Strike a pose match for the WWF womens championship
*Lady B* vs Rebel By Design

Winner takes CarlitoCabanagirl
*KingKurt_UK* vs Phenomenal1

1 on 1 match.
3VK vs *Spartanlax*

1 on 1 NoDQ match.
*Alabaster Holt w/Homicide_187, DDMac* vs Ghetto Anthony w/NastyNas, Trey B

1 on 1 singles match for the United States Championship.
*Derek* vs Failing Satire (champion)

Main-Event
NoDQ Triple Threat match for the WWF Championship.
NCIH vs Pyro™ vs *Role Model*

Just my picks, and of course I'm picking myself to win.

WOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> To be a pimp like Holt you can't end your sentences. It's his way of life.
> 
> Therefore you have inaccurately described Holt up to this point.


I swear if you correct someones grammar one more time I will track you down and severely injure you. Then I'll track down all your Xbox Live friends and severely injure them as well. Then I'll tell Nintendo not to send anymore Wiis to Minneapolis Minnesota.

EDIT: Then I will go to whoever runs the company that made Oblivion and tell them to delete your character and all those achievements


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Prediction: 4Life cracks jokes, destroys jobbers, and wins the Tag Belts.

The other matches don't matter.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Prediction: 4Life cracks jokes, destroys jobbers, and wins the Tag Belts.
> 
> The other matches don't matter.


No, you'll be losing to The Red Scare.


You can't book yourself to win this time.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I swear if you correct someones grammar one more time I will track you down and severely injure you. Then I'll track down all your Xbox Live friends and severely injure them as well. Then I'll tell Nintendo not to send anymore Wiis to Minneapolis Minnesota.
> 
> EDIT: Then I will go to whoever runs the company that made Oblivion and tell them to delete your character and all those achievements


There's the Holt we all know and love!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> No, you'll be losing to The Red Scare.
> 
> 
> You can't book yourself to win this time.


The Red Scare was a fad 4Life is.....4Life. And we're ABAP and you're not.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

WWF Hardcore Championship
Keep_It_Fresh vs *MITB*

Grudge match
Catalanotto vs *Lady Croft*

Strike a pose match for the WWF womens championship
*Lady B* vs Rebel By Design

Winner takes CarlitoCabanagirl
*KingKurt_UK* vs Phenomenal1

1 on 1 match.
3VK vs *Spartanlax*

1 on 1 NoDQ match.
*Alabaster Holt* w/Homicide_187, DDMac vs Ghetto Anthony w/NastyNas, Trey B

1 on 1 singles match for the United States Championship.
Derek vs *Failing Satire* (champion)

Main-Event
NoDQ Triple Threat match for the WWF Championship.
NCIH vs *Pyro™* vs Role Model


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

WWF Hardcore Championship
*Keep_It_Fresh* vs MITB

Grudge match 
Catalanotto vs *Lady Croft*

Strike a pose match for the WWF womens championship
*Lady B* vs Rebel By Design

Winner takes CarlitoCabanagirl
*KingKurt_UK* vs Phenomenal1

1 on 1 match.
3VK vs *Spartanlax*

1 on 1 NoDQ match.
*Alabaster Holt w/Homicide_187, DDMac* vs Ghetto Anthony w/NastyNas, Trey B

1 on 1 singles match for the United States Championship.
Derek vs *Failing Satire* (champion)

Main-Event
NoDQ Triple Threat match for the WWF Championship.
NCIH vs *Pyro™* vs Role Model


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> :lmao How can Mac win if he's not competing


Oh shit.  Thanks for catching that.

1 on 1 NoDQ match.
*Alabaster Holt w/Homicide_187, DDMac* vs Ghetto Anthony w/NastyNas, Trey B 

Better?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Holt did you have to make Brye your bitch :lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Holt did you have to make Brye your bitch :lmao


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3854090-post63.html

Hey, he wanted to play a part


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3854090-post63.html
> 
> Hey, he wanted to play a part



:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm rather confused by the promo 

How the hell did Ashley carry me off? I could have sworn that Brye = Ashley in this BTB


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> I'm rather confused by the promo
> 
> How the hell did Ashley carry me off? I could have sworn that Brye = Ashley in this BTB



easy you have more than one personality that can be projected at the same time


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> easy you have more than one personality that can be projected at the same time


So, what your implying is that I'm like Mick Foley except I can be two people at once?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Finnaly finished reading it all, hot shit. I'd mark to be KK, hah.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> So, what your implying is that I'm like Mick Foley except I can be two people at once?


basically


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Will there be a show before the PPV?


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

I think the first page roster needs updating.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Will I be included in this shiznit?!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

No MMN = No Buyrates

:$ :side:


----------



## One Night Stand (Dec 2, 2004)

I can't believe i wasn't included...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Who are you again?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Probaly joined, came back posted all that, and came back again now?

I should be included in this.

King Placebo/Evo fued= Ratings.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

2 on 1 fued with RedSilver.

I still want it! :cuss:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Evolution said:


> 2 on 1 fued with RedSilver.
> 
> I still want it! :cuss:


I want it too. :cuss:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Evolution said:


> Who are you again?


He's one of the better wrestling posters here.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh okay :$

Cut me some slack, I don't post in there anymore.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Neither.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

We need to come up with a Gimmick.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

King Placebo and Evo, against all the 'wrasslin' members of wwf. Similar to the posters of here, because we don't post in that section I guess.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

We could just walk around random areas of the arena and never actually wrestle, occasionally cost someone we don't like a match. I can dig it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Evolution said:


> We could just walk around random areas of the arena and never actually wrestle, occasionally cost someone we don't like a match. I can dig it.


I dig it. We'd be outsiders. Heels?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

^^ But you wouldn't do anything to me cause I'm an Aussie right? 



Evolution said:


> Oh okay :$
> 
> Cut me some slack, I don't post in there anymore.


I hardly post in there either anymore, I just remember from when I did post there.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Aussie said:


> ^^ But you wouldn't do anything to me cause I'm an Aussie right?
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly post in there either anymore, I just remember from when I did post there.


So, we'd be 2 outsiders who never wrestle a match, and cost people matches we don't like, and don't hurt Aussies(or just Aussie.)


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

King Placebo said:


> So, we'd be 2 outsiders who never wrestle a match, and cost people matches we don't like, and don't hurt Aussies(or just Aussie.)


That sounds much better!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

We don't hurt Aussie.'s but we hurt Aussie's.

Har-Har! Get it? Cause you used to have the full stop after your name? Man I am funny.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Evolution said:


> We don't hurt Aussie.'s but we hurt Aussie's.
> 
> Har-Har! Get it? Cause you used to have the full stop after your name? Man I am funny.


I may have lmao'd.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's settled.

Book that shit! :side:


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Im Aussie you gunna hurt me :$.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Yes.

Because Violence against women, Australia says no.

Says nothing about males!


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Well i must warn you i own a black belt.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Doesn't mean you actually earnt it.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Ohh no i did i worked for that money to buy that belt .


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Wrasslin' Wrestlin Forums Arena
Saterday 28th April​
_It is one night before Fusion, and Rajah is in his office. King Placebo and Evolution barge in, demanding to be in the show. They have a gimmick all planned out, and are pretty chuffed with themselves. They explain in detail their plan, seemingly assuming they can book themselves in a positive light._

*Evolution:*...so you see, we'd be outsiders, beating up random people and having a laugh!

*Rajah:* See "4life". Get out.

Fade to close...​


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

No love for NCIH winning the title?

I see how it is.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

And in a very sad twist of fate, laxy loses. Sup, RM?

And you're going to find yourself on the bad end of a botched flipping elbow drop tomorrow, Mr. Show Stopper.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

If ever there was an appropriate time for the "owened" photo. It would be now. 

:$


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

No Fusion PPV, tonight? :sad:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

not ballin


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

1)I'm very sorry for the wait.
2)Sorry if you don't like certain things or if it doesn't "live up to standards".
3)This is pretty long......


Warning: The following is a WWF presentation. This program may contain language, booking and grammar unsuitable for young children. This program also contains strobe fighting.










Credit Will94

Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums Arena
Sunday 29th April​
_Considering this is a ppv, there is a disappointing amount of Pyro. Some people might think this is poor marketing, but others understand that a rival company has a ppv on tonight as well, and Fusion is therefore catering to a diminished crowd._

*2Slick:* Welcome Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls, to WWF Fusion! This is the big one folks, the one we've been waiting for. This is, where men are made!

*Roman King:* Yeah well Slick, you can watch for men being made, I'm watching for the two, thats right two womens matches tonight!

*2Slick:* You're going to get your wish soon enough King, but right now, we've got ourselves somewhat of a grudge match to open the show!

_A video package starts to play on the titantron. It shows slow motion shots that people didn't notice before, such as Spartanlax having a joke backstage and Side Effect walking past giving him a filthy look, Lax preparing for his match and Side Effect spitting in his hair gel, and Spartanlax falling asleep backstage and Side Effect giving him a wet willy. Dramatic stuff.

Side Effect makes his way down to the ring to the sound of "OH YEAH!!!". Side Effect looks pissed. He does NOT like Matt Hardy. 

Spartanlax follows him down to "Sexy boy". As Lax proceeds to do all the signature Lax moves, the anger on Side Effect's face is visible. He really is convinced he could wear those chaps better._

*The match kicks off, and Side Effect throws a punch. Lax falls onto the ground, gets up, and falls again. Side Effect drops the elbow, and Lax's whole body jumps a foot in the air, before falling back down. Side Effect picks up Lax, and throws him against the rope, catching him with a clothesline on the way back. Lax flips over twice in the air, and lands on the small of his back.

Man this guy can oversell.

As the match continues, Side Effect realises what is happening. Lax is selling the HBK gimmick to perfection, and is therefore proving a point to Side Effect, albeit through getting his head kicked in. This displeases Side Effect, so he reacts. Side Effect goes to bounce off the ropes, but intentionally makes himself fall backwards over the top. Now he is the one ine pain.

Lax looks up to realise what has happened, and sees Side Effect on the outside, rolling around in agony. Not on his watch. Lax goes running towards the ropes, and dives over them to the outside. One might think his intention was to hit Side Effect, but he has dived at least three feet to the left of where Side Effect is standing. Side Effect, not to be out done, scrambles over and manages to take Lax's fallin body right on the small of his back. A smile creeps onto his face as the pain sets in.

The match continues in this fashion, with each person trying to oversell the other's offence. Eventually, both men try to steal the show but their efforts comes with consequences. Side Effect climbs the turnbuckle and attempts a moonsault, but misses landing face first on the mat. Spartanlax eventually gets up & gets in the ring, waits for Side Effect to get up before he tries a Rope Flip. He misses and lands directly on his neck. You can see the pain on Spartanlax's face. He's really hurt. Both men are down. Side Effect gets Spartanlax up and rolls him into the ring. He signals for the twist of fate, but out of no where Spartanlax hits the Superkick and immediately falls on Side Effect. 1, 2, 3.*

While both men are down, words are suprising exchanged between them:

*Side Effect:* Dude, I wanted to be HBK and all, but you just broke your neck to sell a ppv opener. What the hell?

*Spartanlax:* Must....always....oversell. Must.....always.....steal.....the....show.

_Spartanlax is taken away on a stretcher with a broken neck, and can still be seen arching his back and holding the small of his back as he is taken away.

The camera cuts to backstage, where Rajah, Flash, David and Platt can be seen talking to a group of individuals._

*Rajah:* Listen, I don't trust Slam. He'll get in here somehow, and I cant stop that. What I can stop, is him ruining my show. So it is up to you guys to make sure that if he comes anywhere near my ring, you give him the beating of a lifetime! Got it?

*Platt:* If you don't get the job done, you will all be warned.

*David:* Count this as your only warning.

_The camera comes back to the arena._

*2Slick:* I sure wouldn't want to be Slam right now King!

*Roman King:* I'd take it, at least he has his youth. Not like that old man Rajah!

*2Slick:* What did I say about old jokes?

*Roman King:* Whatever you're saying, shut up! Here comes the Diva's!

_Catalanotto makes her manly way down the ring. There is a chorus of boos from the crowd, but not from anyone in the first row. They know better.

Lady Croft comes down next, to a resounding cheer from the crowd. Lady Croft plays up the the crowd, making sure to flash a bit of leg on her way._

*The match kicks off, and immediately an interesting contrast arises. Catalanotto's offence is one of brute force and strength, while Lady Croft's offence is far more subtle. Lady Croft doesn't go for the big knockout blows, she merely throws in a shot or two that strike to the bone. Interesting.

As the match goes on, Catalanotto seems to be gaining the upper hand. Her attack is overwhelmingly vicious and relentless. What she lacks in craft, she makes up for in crudeness. Suddenly, out of nowhere, Lady Croft snaps. She releases a consistent and degrading attack, which would leave most women crying. Catalanotto isn't most women, but she is visibly hurt. All of a sudden, her attacks do not seem so biting. She's lost her edge.

As the match draws to a conclusion, there can only be one winner. Catalanotto put up a good fight, but sheer persistence and conviction of thought seems to have carried Lady Croft through this bout. With a final righteous shot, she pins Catalanotto for the 1,2,3.*

*2Slick:* She's done it! Lady Croft has subdued the beast!

*Roman King:* That match didn't seem very detailed Slick...

*2Slick:* I believe it was symbolism King.

*Roman King:* :side:

*2Slick:* :side:

_The camera cuts to the ticket booth where we see Fail attempting to buy a ticket to see the show again._

*Fail:* Hi I'd like to buy a ticket for tonight's show. I called ahead of time. And the prices sound reasonable. Now before I buy, are there any tickets on reserve? 

*Ticket Attendant:* No. Actually, you're buying the last ticket.

*Fail:* Yes! Ok, here's my money for the ticket.

*Ticket Attendant:* Oh, you might want to read this notice.

*Administrator: *"In order to increase the production value for tonight's show and future shows, I have raised the prices by an extra $10 dollars."

*Fail:* Are you serious?! But that was all the money I had!

*Ticket Attendant:* Admin swerve?

*Olympic Zero:* DAMN!

*Fail:* I'll find a way somehow...

_The camera cuts to backstage, where we see CarlitosCabanaGirl talking to KingKurtUK._

*CarlitosCabanaGirl:* You don't have to do this KingKurt.

*KingKurt:* (Insert 2000 word explanation of why KingKurt has to do this, with the summation being: Yes, I do.)

*CarlitosCabanaGirl:* But can't you just forget about him?

*KingKurt:* (Insert 2000 word explanation of why KingKurt cant forget about him, with the summation being : No, I can't.)

*CarlitosCabanaGirl:* I'm worried about you, what if you get hurt?

*KingKurt:* (Insert 2000 word explanation of why CarlitosCabanaGirl shouldn't be worried, with the summation being: Don't be.)

*CarlitosCabanaGirl:* Well, if I can't stop you from doing this, make sure you kick his ass!

*KingKurt:* (Insert 2000 word explantion of how KingKurt is indeed going to kick P1's ass, with the summation being: I will.)

_Phenomenal1's music hits the arena, and he makes his way down to the ring to a deafening boo from the crowd. Now *that's* heat.

*There is silence for a while, before some strange music hits the arena. It's Gnarls Barkley, "Crazy". KingKurt emerges on the ramp, and makes a slow but determined bee line for the ring. You can visibly see the affect this has on P1, who was not expecting KingKurt to be so determined, and a song describing himself as crazy doesn't help.*_*

The match starts off, and KingKurt attempts a shoulder block. He falls to his back. P1 smiles, as KingKurt looks shocked. P1 has been in his fair share or arguments here at Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums, and it's going to take more than that to get at him. KingKurt gets himself to his feet, and this time goes for the clothesline. Again, his attack is blocked. This doesn't look good for KingKurt.

P1 finally begins an offence of his own, and his experience shows through clearly. KingKurt has very little to offer in return, and the next ten minutes consist of P1 playing to the crowd, while systematically beating down KingKurt. The crowd, who are completely behind KingKurt, are stunned. This isn't how it's supposed to go.

P1 finally hits the decisive blow. He lays down on KingKurt to go for the pin, and a close up shows P1's face inches from KingKurts. As the ref gets down to start the 1,2,3 count, P1 can be seen whispering in KingKurt's ear.

P1: Goodbye, Mr KKUK. Bitch

One,

KingKurt: My name...

Two,

KingKurt: is Mike!

Thr....NO!!!

Mike explodes, throwing P1 off his chest. Mike, rolls back onto his shoulders, and nips up to his feet. The crowd's roar is so loud, the whole building begins to shake. P1 is incensed, and immediately comes at Mike, throwing punches. Mike is calm and collected as the deflects them, before deliving a thumping right hand to P1's nose. P1's nose shatters, but before he has time to react, he finds himself being lifted up onto Mike's shoulders. Mike takes a step back, before running towards the turnbuckle. Mike runs up the turnbuckle with P1, still on his shoulders, across the top rope, and then bounces towards the canvas, delivering the most awesome running powerslam ever seen. That's how fucking awesome Mike is.

1,2,3.*

_As the crowd cheer, CarlitosCabanaGirl comes running from backstage and jumps into Mike's arms. The two look into each others eyes, before finally giving in and snogging the hell out of each other. The crowd cheers again!


...


The crowd cheers start to get lower, as Mike and CarlitosCabanaGirl don't stop kissing. Infact, they're doing the opposite of kissing. This could get dirty folks..._

*2Slick:* Get a room you two!

*Roman King:* TAKE IT OFF! TAKE IT OFF!

_Phenomenal1 finally gets up with a evil facial expression. _

*Phenomenal1:* I'll get my way. Trust me. I always get my way. Bitches

_The camera cuts backstage, where King Bookah and Queen Sharmell are sitting in chairs, with a tv screen behind them._

*King Bookah:* Welcome, to "At The Movies, with your host King Bookaaaaaah, and the lovely Queen Sharmell."

*Queen Sharmell:* Kiiiiiiing, Booooookaaaaah!

*King Bookah:* Tonight, I shall be reviewing the movie "Supersize Me", a film documentary about a guy who eats food from McDonalds for 30 days straight. But first, lets take a look at a scene from the film.

_We see a scene from Supersize Me, where a doctor is telling the main character that he is in danger of doing irreperable damage if he does not stop eating McDonalds._

*King Bookah:* Aaaaahhh hahahahaha :lmao :lmao

*Queen Sharmell:* What a terrible film!

*King Bookah:* You are right, my Queen! This film was awful! The only thing that would make it better, would have been if I had starred in it. Here's what it might have looked like...

*King Bookah:* Ha! Gimme that quarter pounder, sucka! And those fries! Ima eat those fries and wash them down with 8 big macs! My stomach is unstoppable! And I got this Hungry Man dinner too! HAHA!

*Queen Sharmell:* Bravo! Bravo! McKing Bookah!

*King Bookah:* Thank you, thank you. McKing Bookah indeed. What would that make you?

*Queen Sharmell:* *McQueen* Sharmell...:no: 

_The camera cuts back to the ring, where we see KIF and MITB standing in the ring, ready to get the Hardcore Match underway._

*The match kicks off in typical fashion. KIF gets no reaction from the crowd. This guy really needs some charisma. MITB, on the other hand, gets quite a cheer from the crowd. Who would have thought this guy would have taken to a vampire gimmick so readily?

This is a battle of epic proportions, with both men bringing their A game. For KIF, his A game is a samurai sword. For MITB, his A game is 6 inch long incisors. MITB doesn't seem afraid of KIF's samurai sword, and lunges in for a bite of KIF's chest. KIF dodges, and hits MITB with the handle of his sword. MITB reacts, and dives at KIF's ankle, getting a good chomp out of one of them. KIF again uses his sword, and butts MITB's head with the handle. 

The guy has a sword, and he's hitting him with the handle. Jim Cornette would not be impressed.

The match drags on for a good ten minutes, with MITB drawing blood on several occasions, and KIF really bludgeoning MITB with his sword. Yes, bludgeoning him with a sword. MITB makes the fatal mistake of going for KIF's goolies with his teeth, and KIF snaps and swings his sword the way it is meant to be used. The sword slices through MITB's arm like a knife through butter. The crowd are sickened, MITB is shocked, KIF is stoic. 

KIF gets the 1,2,3 and wins the hardcore championship one the now one armed MITB.*

_As KIF begins to celebrate, and by celebrate I mean say "excellent" and emit no emotion whatsoever, Flash appears on the titantron. _

*Flash:* I may have forgotten to mention it, but the WWF Hardcore Championship is to be defended under the 24/7 rule. So congratulations KIF, lets see how long you can hold onto it!

_Apparently, not too long, as MITB has retreived KIF's sword with his remaining arm, and takes a swipe, cutting off both of KIF's ankles. 1,2,3 and MITB is now the new Hardcore Champion.


An ambulance arrives and takes the new Hardcore Champion away, as two men make their way down the ramp. It's Chris Heel and Break the Walls. It's tag team championship time!

Heel and BDW warm up in the ring, as the next team make their way down. It's Brye. And his penis. Seeing as Brye without a penis is registered in the Women's division, his penis is a seperate entity. Lets call his penis, oh I don't know, VD. That user VD. The team is Brye and his penis, VD._

*The match starts off with Heel and Brye. Heel is dominant, and Brye is really taking a mauling. Brye rushes back to his corner, and tags in VD. Furiously. He really is taking far too long to make this tag. Heel, who has no intention of touching Brye's penis, kicks it back against Brye, who is involuntarily tagged back in. Pin and 1,2,3. Brye slumps away, his battered and bruised tag team partner in his hands.

4Life come down next. WCW and AMP don't really seem to care about the match. Their minds are elsewhere, which is apparent when the camera shows a group of jobbers from OVW getting off a bus in the parking lot. WCW and AMP immediately scarper out of the ring, to go have some fun with these jobbers. This is like their christmas. They are counted out, and it's time for the next team.

The Red Scare is the next team down, and this week it's Hypnotic and CaLi fighting. Imperfect would be, but he's busy checking his Laptop. "Why hasn't she written back?" he is heard to mutter.

CaLi starts off in the ring with BDW. The fight is vicious, as neither man is willing to give an inch. CaLi eventually gets bored, and tags in Hypnotiq, who charges in with the hot tag, eager to prove his worth. He manages to prove how awesome BDW is, by getting creamed with a picture perfect drop kick. BDW tags in Heel to finish the job, but Heel gets distracted by Imperfect on the ouside shouting "SKYLER! SHE WROTE BACK!" Hypnotiq takes advantage of this, and rolls Heel up for the 1,2,3. 

The fourth and final team down are the Right To Censor. Platt and David walk purposefully towards the ring, and get straight into the action. They aren't holding back, and within no time at all they have CaLi and Hypnotiq reeling. These guys are just having fun now, taking turns in beating on CaLi. As Platt holds up CaLi for David to deliver a spear, a laptop comes flying through the air. It hits CaLi on the head, knocking him out of the way of the charging David. David creams Platt with a devastating spear, and CaLi's collapsing body knocks David out of the ring. The legal man, Hypnotiq, capitalises and gets the pin on Platt for the 123. We have new tag champs!*

_As The Red Scare start to celebrate, a flashing light appears on the titantron. "Warning! Warning! Admin swerve imminent!" The Red Scare look confused, until Flash appears on the screen. _

*Flash:* You haven't won anything Red Scare, there is one more team to introduce. All I will say is, they know drama...

*The Red Scare look confused, but their confusion soon turns to shock as Kaneanite and Otacon make their way down to the ring! They make light work of the stunned Red Scare, and within minutes we have our WWF Tag Team champions, Kaneanite and Otacon!*

*2Slick:* Haha! Take that Communism!

*Red Scare:* Assholes

_As Kaneanite and Otacon walk to the back, they are greeted by CarlitoCabanagirl._

*CarlitoCabanagirl:* That came out no where! How do you guys feel?

*Otacon:* These belts look sexy.

*Kaneanite:* Not as sexy as us...

*Roman King:* Those two seem awfully close...

A camera cuts to the Ambulance where MITB is being transported to the hospital. All of a sudden, the ambulance stops, and the driver turns around. It's Fail! Fail climbs into the back seat, and pins the unconscious MITB for the three count. Fail is the new Hardcore Champion! Fail begins to dance around the ambulance excitedly. This is the highlight of his career. His cheering is cut short by a cell phone ringing. Fail answers it.

*Fail:* Hello?

*Flash:* Good evening Fail, it's Flash.

*Fail:* Flash, I won the Hardcore title!

*Flash:* You certainly pinned MITB, but considering you are actually not employed by WWF, that doesn't count for much. You are not the Hardcore champion. Sorry about that.

_Admin Swerve!

*Fail:* Again!....

The camera cuts back to the ring, where we are about to see the women's title be decided. Rebel By Design makes her way down to the ring. The crowd cheers quite loudly for RBD, as she hasn't been heard from in a week here at WWF, and they are glad to see she's ok.

Lady B recieves a similarly warm reception. Lady B is very over with the crowd...and those big baps dont hurt either._

Before the match starts, ADR LaVey and Will94 make their way to the ring with video recorders. They set the recorders up and you can hear them saying words like "bytes" and "frames".

*The match starts off where last weeks WWF strike a pose match left off. Both women show off their womanlies, before stalking each other. RBD throws Lady B against the ropes, but Lady B holds on and RBD is left on her ass after an attempted drop kick. Lady B leans back on these ropes, pushing her chest out. Nice pose. RBD counters that nipping up to her feet, and crossing her arms ghetto style. Touche.

The match continues in this fashion, with each woman taking every oppertunity they can to show off their goods to the crowd, who are eating it up. Poor Roman King is having a heart attack at the announcers booth. He hasn't seen this much quality action for years, when nudes were allowed.

RBD puts up a valiant effort, but she simply cannot match Lady B for pure enthusiasm. With a final wink to the crowd, Lady B goes for the small package on RBD, cheekily grabbing the tights to show a bit off ass as the gets the 1,2,3. 

Lady B is the new womens champion!*

*ADR LaVey:* Dude, we totally have to make a gif of that.

*Will94:* You took the words right out of my mouth.

_The reception to this win is loud and clear, as everyone is chuffed for Lady B. Divas from the back come down to celebrate with her, and it is a joyful moment. As the divas starts to make their way back up the ramp, Lady Croft is left in the ring with Lady B. She smiles, and walks up to Lady B, giving her a huge hug. The crowds cheers are short lived, however, as Lady Croft releases Lady B and hits her with a devastating right hand! The crowd boo, as Lady Croft holds up the women's title, and leans over Lady B's fallen body._

*Lady Croft:* This will be my title soon, bitch!

The camera cuts backstage, where Monty Hayes can be seen in the backstage bar. Monty is very, very drunk. As he calls for another whiskey, Tom walks into the bar.

*Tom:* Well look who we have here. Monty Hayes. Two of him!

*Monty:* Your seeing double you drunk ass, there's only four of me.

*Tom:* I know that! Get me a drink, I cant find my wallet.

*Monty:* Why would I get you a drink! You damn English invaded my country! 800 years of oppression!

*Tom:* Yeah, but if we didn't, you guys would have nothing to bitch about! We did you a favour!

*Monty:* Favour!? I'll favour you! Me and you, right now!

*Monty Hayes and Tom get into an impromptu bar fight. This is not one of your modern bar fights though, this is a proper old school bar fight. Tom throws a punch with lands on Monty's (beautiful) face. Monty hits the deck, and Tom stands back, allowing him to get to his feet. Once he does, the fight resumes. Monty lands left jab to the eye, and Tom stumbles backwards. Monty steps back, allowing Tom to regain his balance. This is how fights should be folks, you don't hit a guy when he's down!

The fight continues, until the bartender announces last orders. This snaps Tom and Monty out of their fight, and they both charge for the bar.*

*Tom:* 4 double whiskeys!

*Monty:* 8 pints of the black stuff!

*Monty:* You know what this bar needs? A spaceship.

*Tom:* Book it.

_The camera cuts to 2Slick and King:_

*2Slick:* Whatever happened to those jobbers from OVW?

*King:* Well, lets see!

_The camera cuts to the parking lot where we see 4Life "welcoming" the jobbers that most people have never heard of._

*AMPLine4Life:* Hey! Coming to the major leagues. You, who are you?

*Cashfire:* I am cashfire. I'm a huge WCW fan.

*WCW:* I'm flattered. 

*AMPLine4Life:* What are you guys here for?

*Cashfire, BrahmaBull, TNA-Raven:* We're here to wrestle.

*WCW:* What?

*Cashfire, BrahmaBull, TNA-Raven:* Yes. We came to wrestle

*AMPLine4Life:* On the PPV?:lmao

*WCW:* I would assume they meant they are going to wrestle after the PPV is over. In an empty arena.

_Out of no where the bus driver pulls off. Turns out, the Red Scare threw out the bus driver and claimed the bus as their own._

*WCW:* Oh shit, looks like you guys are stranded.

*Cashfire, BrhamaBull, TNA-Raven:* Our bags and ring gear was on there!

*WCW:* HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

*AMPLine4Life:* Do you guys have any money?

*Cashfire, BrhamaBull, TNA-Raven:* Our wallets was in those bags.

*AMPLine4Life* :lmao What do they teach you in OVW?

*WCW:* Ok guys. Here's our number. If you can make it through the night without dieing, give us a call.

_As the random jobbers, turn around and leave, AMP and WCW assault them and spray 4Life on there backs._

*AMPLine4Life:* Dude, what number did you give them?

*WCW:* I wrote down 6 random numbers. With a question mark replacing the 7th number.

*AMPLine4Life:* HI FIVE!!

_The camera cuts back to the ring, and it appears it's time for out United States Championship match.

"Woooo!" plays out, and some awfully regal music announces Derek's arrival to the ring. Derek gets a very loud pop, probably because he is American.

Some bagpipes announce Carl's arrival, and the crowd boo loudly. This crowd is not happy with the US title on a foreigner. Slick seems very pleased with the crowds reaction._

*The match kicks off, and the two men lock up. Carl overpowers Derek, and sends him on his back. Derek stands up, and he is already bleeding profusely from his forehead. Nice. This does not slow Carl down, and he continues his onslaught. Even though Carl has not hit a single shot to the head, Derek continues to spurt blood everywhere. Damn this guy can blade.

Derek mounts a mini comback, and manages to nearly get Carl in the figure four. Carl powers out, but Derek hits him with a back body drop as he gets to his feet. Derek throws his robe on the ground, bounces off the ropes, and drops the elbow on his robe. This gets a cheer from the crowd, but surely his time would be better used dropping the elbow on his opponent.

Derek puts in a stellar performance, but his experience is no match for Carl's youthful energy. Carl, much to the anger of the crowd, puts Derek in his own signature move, the figure four. Derek sells it excellently, going so far as to blade his ankles. Derek refuses to give up, but hs body does anyway. Derek passes out from the pain and Carl retains his United States title.*

*2Slick:* Damn it! DAMN IT! That good for nothing Welsh bastard stole another one! He's really starting to piss me off King.

*Roman King:* I actually think Carl rather likes you old man.

*2Slick:* Well, when he starts speaking English I'll start listening to him!

_The camera cuts backstage where Holt, DDMac and Homicide can be seen standing._

*DDMac:* Hit him with the Mac Attack. The follow up with the Max Tax!

*Holt:* What the hell is the Max Tax?

*DDMac:* If someone doesn't pay their Max Tax, you give them some Max Smacks!

*Cide:* ***** please. Kick his ass Holt.

*DDMac:* The Max Tax would totally catch on...

_Down With The Brown make there way to the ring. NastyNas and Trey B stand on the ouside, while Ghetto Anthony warms up in the ring. While waiting, Nastynas starts buying random fans Lifetime tickets for future shows. Ghetto Anthony, on the other hand, seems to have lost his Lifetime ticket. 

Trey B does the worm.

The crowd erupts as the HNIC make their way down to ring side. Holt rolls into the ring and immediately stares down GA. GA is not fazed._

*The match kicks off, and GA offers his hand in friendship. Holt ignores it and goes for a shoulder block. GA grabs him as if to perform a belly to belly suplex...but ends up just hugging him. Holt, who disagrees with black on black man love, shoves him away. GA, incensed, charges and Holt, and things start to get dirty. There is no technical prowess here, nor is there any showboating to the hot crowd. This is two men trying to kill each other. And it's not pretty.

As Holt comes off the ropes, Trey B grabs his foot, calling him to fall on his face. Cide yells "Get em!!!". Mac rushes around the ring to attack Trey B, but ends up taking a low blow to his Mac Sack. Ouch. He is saved by Cide, who lands a big boot with his pimp shoe to NastyNas. The four men continue to brawl. 

Back in the ring, GA attempts a low blow of his own. Did he not read the first show? Balls of steel. Holt shakes his head, and unleashes a devastating pimp slap. BAM! Holt stalks the staggering GA, and 2 seconds later, THAT ***** DEAD! Holt gets the pin 1,2,3.*

_Holt celebrates with his homeboys as they exit the ring. As they walk up towards the back, where Holt has some tornahoes ready to share, GA can be heard to shout "This isn't over!!!"

Backstage, Super Delfin is sitting on a chair. He looks into the camera, and speaks._

*Delfin:* I am more awesome than you.

_He's right you know._

_The camera shifts toward the ring as it is time for the WWF Title match. NCIH makes his way to the ring looking more cocky and intense than ever. The crowd gives him a good reception, but he doesn't seem to care. Pyro comes to the ring in his stretch limo. His crowd reaction is mixed. As the limo driver opens the door, Pyro shakes his hand and gives him $100. The limo driver is confused since yesterday Pyro threatened to fire him for no reason. Role Model, The last competitor in this match, comes out looking focused and determined. He gets a split crowd reaction too, but just like NCIH, he could careless. _

*The match starts off with each opponent staring at each other. Before Pyro can make a move, NCIH and Role Model immediately double team him and stomp him out in the corner. The double team continues for five minutes, until NCIH misses a dropkick. Pyro clotheslines Role Model over the top rope leaving NCIH in the ring alone. 

Pyro lands a sweet big boot. Covers but only gets count of 2. Pyro continues to work on NCIH and hits a fallway slam for another 2 count. As Pyro goes toward the ropes, Role Model pulls him out the ring and lands a hard spinebuster on the mat. NCIH comes outside and they start double teaming Pyro again. They remove the mat exposing the the concrete floor. They both lift Pyro up, and drops him stomach first on the concrete. NCIH and Role Model taunts the crowd before planning their next move. 

NCIH gets ready for the spear on Pyro. As Pyro tries to get up, NCIH charges but the dazed Pyro moves out the way and falls down causing NCIH to hit Role Model with the Spear! NCIH has a look of his disbelief on his face. 

While Pyro struggles to get back up, NCIH gets pissed & begins to remove cameras and other objects on the table as it appears that he's planning to end this match right now. He sets Pyro on the table, climbs up the table and lands a torando DDT through the table! As NCIH gets up, Role Model comes out of no where and hits him with a sledgehammer! He stalls for a minutes to catch his breath before rolling NCIH in the ring for a 2 count. 

Role Model sets up NCIH for the pedigree, but NCIH reverses with a back body drop. As soon as NCIH does that, Pyro gets in the ring and delivers the clothesline from hell! 1, 2, 3!*

Legend is shown immediately marking out in the front row. 

*2Slick:* By god King! We have a new World Champion!!!

*King:* What a match!! It could of went either way. Pyro's fans will love this!

*2Slick:* Oh, I'm sure _they_ will King. 

_NCIH and Role Model leaves the ring in the state of shock as neither of them won the title. Pyro follows behind them after celebrating in the ring for 5 minutes._

_The camera cuts to the back to see Rajah expressing "interest" in one of the divas._

*Rajah:* Hey Aussie. Lookin' mighty fine.

*Aussie:* Thanks

*Rajah:* Don't you think you're a little overdressed?

*Aussie:* Well, I am a little hot......:$

*Rajah:* :yum:

*AlexXx:* Dad, what did I tell you.

*Rajah:* DAMN IT! *Rajah walks off*

"If ya smell, what The Slam, is cooking" rings out and The Slam makes his way down to the ring accompanied by Cowie. Rob isn't able to make it tonight which I'm sure pleases Rajah. Slam's shirt is ripped and it's pretty clear that he has had to fight his way towards the ring. Slam grabs a micraphone, and he is clearly out of breath. 

*Slam:* The Slam came her tonight to see what was going on. The Slam found out that what was going on was having four men standing beside the entrance to the ring. The Slam found out that what was going on was that Rajah thinks he can shut me up through force. Well The Slam says Rajah should know The Slam better than that!

Because you can throw whoever you want at The Slam, The Slam will keep on coming! The Slam is here to stand up for what is right in this business. The Slam stands here alone, but if there is anyone back there who wants to make a stand, come and join The Slam. Do something with your life. Stand up for what is right! And...

*Rajah:* Cut his mic. Cut his damn mic! Slam, you're pathetic. You aint getting anything from me, nor anyone else. I run Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums like I please, and no-one can do anything about that. So guards, please remove Slam from my ring.

_Jared, Evolution, King Placebo and others who wanted to be in the show but whom this narrater can't think of right now rush down to the ring, and proceed to beat down on Slam. The crowd booing only intensifies as Rajah starts laughing maniacally. His fun is cut short though, when another WWF star runs down to the ring and clears it off the security! Slam looks up in gratitude at his new partner, who ia none other than Mr.Perfect_

*Rajah:* More security. Security! Get out here damn it! Where is the damn security!

_There is silence, until "Here comes the money" sounds out. Flash walks out onto the ramp and goes up to Rajah. He whispers in Rajah's ear, as Rajah gets infuriated._

*Rajah:* I don't care if they respect them, they take orders from me! Come on, we'll do this ourselves!

_Rajah and Flash march their way down to the ring, as Slam and Mr.Perfect prepare for a battle. Rajah steps into the ring first, Flash just behind him. Rajah steadies himself to throw a punch, but before he can deliver it, he recieves a set of Brass Knuckles to the head. The crowd gasps in shock, before cheering loudly. Flash smiles as he reaches for a mic. Slam and Mr.Perfect are stunned. _

*NO WAY ADMIN SWERVE?*

*Flash:* Old man, you've outstayed your welcome. Slam is right. You're going to run WWF into the ground, and I, well I just cant let that happen. I've made my choice, and with me on their side, there aint nothing stopping us. Enjoy your company while it lasts, dad, coz it wont be yours for much longer.

*2Slick:* For the love of...that's his own father! His own flesh and blood! By gawd, how can he be so heartless!

*Roman King:* Slam is pretty cool.

*2Slick:* I can't believe what we've seen here tonight! We'll see you next week folks! Thanks for coming!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Where was the Dieseler? 

But either way though man, awesome show.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Me beating down Slam? Not in a million years <3

But nice to be included on the show. (thanks God for not being one of the jobbers that got picked on)

Awesome show. I nailed a lot of the predictions.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm glad I made it in as a sassy black woman, good show monty.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

:lmao Awsome!



Headliner said:


> *NO WAY ADMIN SWERVE?*


:lmao.

Once again, great show. Love the Fail Storylines


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Great show guys! 

:lmao


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Lost limbs, more Fail-ures, Admin swerves a plenty, and champs up the wazoo...

Now that's a PPV! :agree:


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Cracking show!!

McQueen Sharmell was fan-friggin-tastic and I marked for myself when I won the Hardcore title.:agree: 

Too many good parts to mention. Keep up then good work.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

> WCW: I wrote down 6 random numbers. With a question mark replacing the 7th number.


:lmao

Awesome. And overselling = ratings.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Awesome, I don't have time to read it good but from what I read it was great 

And awesome thats mike won his match


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

The show was nothing short of brilliant with the numerous admin swerves stealing the show. Great stuff.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

I AM SlaM said:


> Lost limbs, more Fail-ures, Admin swerves a plenty, and champs up the wazoo...
> 
> Now that's a PPV! :agree:


Don't forget your new partner. 

We both like grunge music, so we have something in common.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Immense, really immense.

My fave part...



> DDMac: Hit him with the Mac Attack. The follow up with the Max Tax!
> 
> Holt: What the hell is the Max Tax?
> 
> ...


Just awesome, Mike snapping was also great.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:lmao

Another hilarious show guys, keep up the good work.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeh great stuff again Dave and K. 
My personal favourite part was mine and Dave's bar room brawl, resulting in us rushing to the bar to get last orders. Classic stuff. Me and Dave getting really drunk = major buyrates.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Great show guys the 4Life promo with the OVW jobbers was pure greatness.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I had to job to Pyro?! Damnit.

:angry:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The finish was very disappointing. 

Rest of the show was gold though.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

NCIH said:


> I had to job to Pyro?! Damnit.
> 
> :angry:


Yea, nothing worse than jobbing to a canadian

But I went over so thats all that matters


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Great show and I was one of the people who beat up Slam whose name you couldn't remember (shut up I was).


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Great PPV guys. I knew I probably shouldn't have bladed so much, even if I can do it better than anybody else.

Nice swerve at the end there.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao Awesome show

I'm a tag team jobber now


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Awesome show guys, very funny once again.

I was one of the people who beat up The SlaM!


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

I may have lost, but I think we know who the best HBK is, don't we Spartanlax? 

Great show, I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

IM WOMENS CHAMP! 

I GOT KNOCKED OUT NOT 

Lady Croft, B becomes before C. Remember that.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao :lmao 

Great show


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

Oh my god. I had the chance to actually win the Hardcore Title..

I need a contract somehow.. nice show guys, my bits were funny. Admin swerves were funny.


----------



## One Night Stand (Dec 2, 2004)

Since I am STILL not involved, I will declare war on the entire group of you, and solicit to bring in an entire group of thugs to raid this forum and thread, until I am added!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Beating down on Slam= Ratings.

Nice to be included somehow, maybe something can be made out of that 'beatdown' and 'clearing' by Mr. Perfect.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

No more trash cans to the face for me! I bought elbow pads!


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

GUD JOB GUYZ.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Another great show. The lines between 2Slick and Roman King are gold.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

OMG Where is the Meltzliner update?!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^^I just noticed that your prediction card for Fusion was 100% right. Nice

*Mid-week report​*


> *Meltzliner reports:*
> With the PPV being over, you can expect new faces to come on to the scene and really help out the respective divisions.
> 
> There is alot of backstage heat on Movement from management and fellow workers. He is looked at as a "fake" or someone who tries too hard to fit in. It will be interesting to see how that works on-air.
> ...


Meh, took a different approach to this. I know it's not as "comical" as past ones.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

What about me and Evo?!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

100% Woooooooo!

Looks like a sick show, you guys are really talented with this. I don't mind the "less comical" approach. It still kicks serious ass to me.

As for being booked, beating down on Slam at the PPV was rather cool to see. So I don't really mind what goes on there.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> The Red Scare will be on Friday's show. If you saw Fusion, then you know that they stole a bus that the OVW jobbers used to come to the PPV. Apparently, the Red Scare literally took over the bus and has made it their own home on the road. They pick up women, and randomly attack people while stopping for food and gas.


So awesome:lmao


----------



## Rajah (Feb 16, 2003)

Ouch, I still have a headache.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

That's right old man... 

You mess with the SlaM, and you get...the Cumquat of Doom!!! (Which comes with the side effects of not only headaches, but erectile dysfunction, anal leakage, and a "higher" suseptability to n00bery.)

And Meltzy: Not to nuzzle my way into the writting process, as this is yours and Monty's...but if you guys ever need help with adding some more humor into the shows/reports, feel free to PM me for some ideas or what not. I won't meddle with my portions aside from pointers on what my lines could be. But the offer's out there for ya's to take up if you ever feel the need.


----------



## One Night Stand (Dec 2, 2004)

Is there an actual "show" schedule? Will the "roster" be updated soon??


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

im not used again  2nd wek in a row


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> 4Life's reputation backstage is very similar to their reputation on-air. Backstage, they are known for picking on jobbers and playing tricks or making jokes at other people. Unlike any other people who would normally have heat on them for being like that, 4Life has no heat on them at all.


We rule.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> We rule.


No HNIC rule. You guys go around picking on weaker wrestlers, we are too busy consorting with countless females to waste our time on jobbers :agree:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Hopefully ADR and I show up again to capture footage to make sick gifs from.....


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

will94 said:


> Hopefully ADR and I show up again to capture footage to make sick gifs from.....


You should go clubbing with the HNIC, plenty of gifable material


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> No HNIC rule. You guys go around picking on weaker wrestlers, we are too busy consorting with countless females
> to waste our time on jobbers :agree:


Head Caucasian in charge > Head ***** in charge


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Dude I got my ass kicked by Mike in the opening bout. SCHWANG!!! :hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> No HNIC rule. You guys go around picking on weaker wrestlers, we are too busy consorting with countless females to waste our time on jobbers :agree:


Last I checked you guys were hanging around Brye. If anything that makes you gay....not that there's anything wrong with that [/pc]


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Last I checked you guys were hanging around Brye. If anything that makes you gay....not that there's anything wrong with that [/pc]


Hey, someone has to fetch our 40 ounces and organize our bling


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Hey, someone has to fetch our 40 ounces and organize our bling


Good job on furthering the stereotype.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Yeah well All of you>Matt Hardy. 

Turning my gimmick into a self hating emo would be really awesome. I can pull some Leatherface and cut someones face off so they don't know I'm really Matt Hardy.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

> Imperfect would be, but he's busy checking his Laptop. "Why hasn't she written back?" he is heard to mutter.


*LMFAO*

srsly that was good.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Lady B will respond. By showing why she is the womens' champ and not Lady Croft.

Simple as that.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I would love to manage the womens champ.

:$


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Lady B said:


> Lady B will respond. By showing why she is the womens' champ and not Lady Croft.
> 
> Simple as that.


Looks like I get to kick her ass first though. 

I'll soften her up for ya!


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

The Slickster... calling all of the action, when he should be calling the shots.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Tom and Monty's bar fight was just comedy fuckin gold, seriously great show still as funny as ever.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

will94 said:


> Hopefully ADR and I show up again to capture footage to make sick gifs from.....




Awesome show guys; thanks for including me in it.


----------



## One Night Stand (Dec 2, 2004)

That was good! Could have been better of course, with the inclusion of ME. A/K/A EJ Roth, manager of champions, owner, CEO of One Night Stand Inc. !!!


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

^ *Vomit*


Great show once again. Keep it up. This is some entertaining shit. :agree:


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Holy crap, I've missed shitloads of this. Brilliant stuff though. Lady B beating me? That's the second time I've been disrespected in the hour or so I've been back. Perhaps I should make another unexplained, unprovoked leave of absence!

Actually, scratch that. I will not let her deprive you all of viewing my highly superior womanlies on hi-def TV. We'll just have to settle this off-screen. Me and you, around 2:30am. Baseball diamond about a mile from here (wait, do we even have those in this country? Best bring your lawn mower just in case we need to do a little landscaping on some poor old biddies garden.) We'll have ourselves a 'we've been under the knife' fight!

One-on-one, mano y mano, bap for bap. :evil:

Looks like Sabrina was holding the fort down for me though. Thanks for taking care of business, girl!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Holy crap, I've missed shitloads of this. Brilliant stuff though. Lady B beating me? That's the second time I've been disrespected in the hour or so I've been back. Perhaps I should make another unexplained, unprovoked leave of absence!
> 
> Actually, scratch that. I will not let her deprive you all of viewing my highly superior womanlies on hi-def TV. We'll just have to settle this off-screen. Me and you, around 2:30am. Baseball diamond about a mile from here (wait, do we even have those in this country? Best bring your lawn mower just in case we need to do a little landscaping on some poor old biddies garden.) We'll have ourselves a 'we've been under the knife' fight!
> 
> ...


You are so fucking awesome.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

i haven't been used in weeks


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

Pfft.

We lost to MGU? I would think that Chelsey gave off some AIDS on them, so would it not be illegal to wrestle with AIDS?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HPQ said:


> Pfft.
> 
> We lost to MGU? I would think that Chelsey gave off some AIDS on them, so would it not be illegal to wrestle with AIDS?


I agree. They should be getting treatment instead of wrestling.


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

I demand a rematch! Red Scare WILL be tag team champions!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i haven't been used in weeks


That's because your in jail for stalking.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> That's because your in jail for stalking.


 not true.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> not true.


Did you contaminate peoples food with your "man sauce" at McD's then?

Read the usertitle Jeff, new gimmick.


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

Neighborhood Stalker > His current shitty gimmick that isn't even in place anymore.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

HPQ said:


> Pfft.
> 
> We lost to MGU? I would think that Chelsey gave off some AIDS on them, so would it not be illegal to wrestle with AIDS?


MGU > The Red Scare. Fact.

MGU is Aids-free. We made sure. Condoms, fool.


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

NCIH said:


> MGU > The Red Scare. Fact.
> 
> MGU is Aids-free. We made sure. Condoms, fool.


I'm sorry, condoms don't protect against Chelsey.

I still <3 you though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

HPQ said:


> I'm sorry, condoms don't protect against Chelsey.
> 
> I still <3 you though.


Herps, rit.

:gun:


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Herps, rit.
> 
> :gun:


And I hope it kills you, too!

</3


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's been a while. Any idea when the next show will be up?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Evolution said:


> It's been a while. Any idea when the next show will be up?


When I get off (or on as the case may be) my ass and do it. Yeah, apologies people, I have a great reason why there's been a delay. I wasn't bothered.

:$

Let the creation commence!


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> When I get off (or on as the case may be) my ass and do it. Yeah, apologies people, I have a great reason why there's been a delay. I wasn't bothered.
> 
> :$
> 
> Let the creation commence!


Come on Dave pull your finger out. :side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Come on Dave pull your finger out. :side:


:side:

Don't make me job you out

:side:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> :side:
> 
> Don't make me job you out
> 
> :side:


Job me out to several bottles of vodka. :side:


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> When I get off (or on as the case may be) my ass and do it. Yeah, apologies people, I have a great reason why there's been a delay. _I wasn't bothered._
> 
> :$
> 
> Let the creation commence!


My favorite excuse .


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

I know I'ma dirty beggar but let the Special one job some guy out at WWF


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

..And you are?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

What he said. ^^^


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd pay to see the special one job out


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Any idea when it's going to be up?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm offically starting to suffer from withdrawals.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Damn it Monty get a move on.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I think he is getting it up tonight or sometime soon. You all need to STFU, hes going through a rough time last time i saw him post.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Chaos said:


> I think he is getting it up tonight or sometime soon.


Erectile dysfunction seems like a cold bitch. Y'all should be sympathetic in this, Monty's darkest hour.


----------



## M2M (Jun 7, 2005)

I AM SlaM said:


> Erectile dysfunction seems like a cold bitch. Y'all should be sympathetic in this, Monty's darkest hour.


:lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

j20 said:


> Damn it Monty get a move on.





> I think he is getting it up tonight or sometime soon. You all need to STFU, hes going through a rough time last time i saw him post.


Thanks Jamie 



> Erectile dysfunction seems like a cold bitch. Y'all should be sympathetic in this, Monty's darkest hour.


I can totally handle not getting it up...happens to the best of us. It's when some other fucker gets it up and uses it on my girl that I get pissed :$

Yah, as I said earlier tonight, it will be up by tonight or tomorrow. Anyone who feels I'm slacking, feel free to say so. See how that works for ya.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

You're slacking.




































<3 Gonna send you a PM in a little bit.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

You know how to keep a crowd waiting in anticipation Monty!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Thanks Jamie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You do know I was joking right?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

You take your time

Waiting= anticipation = Ratings 

ps. make me kill Lady C Thanks


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Think of it as like Halo 2 except not totally over-rated. The waiting builds anticipation which = more buyrates.

Yarly!!! 

Take your time


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums Arena
Tuesday 15th May​
_The pyro erupts this week, and it seems like an unneccesary use of so many fireworks. The fans are impressed that so much money would be spent on the opening, not knowing that because of the laziness of Monty Hayes, WWF are simply using last weeks fireworks as well._

*2Slick:* Welcome back, Ladies and Gentlemen, to Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums! 

*Roman King:* It's good to finally be back in the spotlight old man!

*2Slick:* You're not wrong my horny co host, you're not wrong! Folks before we get into the show, we'd like to apologise for not being on the air last week. I assure you, it was not because anyone here didn't want to perform. It was simply because of the laziness of one man...and I assure you, no-one here is happy about it!

*Roman King:* Hehehe

*2Slick:* What's so funny King?

*Roman King:* Hehe, Hayes got pwnd by his ex. Serves him right!

*2Slick:* Now King, lets be...awh hell you're right...that is funny! Ha! 

_Before Hayes can be slandered any further, Rajah's music hits. Rajah makes his way purposefully to the ring, not looking impressed in the slightest. Behind him, The Right to Censor follow, looking similarily unimpressed. Rajah gets straight into the ring, and grabs a micraphone._

*Rajah:* You all saw what happened to me at Fusion. You all saw how my own flesh and blood turned his back on me!

_The crowd cheers loudly, laughing at Rajah._

*Rajah:* Oh you think that's funny! Well I can be funny. I'm a real hoot! Hows this for funny, rows 1 to 8, you're all banned!!!!!

_The crowd begins to boo, before Platt and David proceed to get rid of the entire section of people in rows 1 to 8. The crowd falls silent, seeing that Rajah is not in the mood to be messed with._

*Rajah:* For those of you that are still here, allow me to _paint_ a picture for you. Say you have a vision. You have a vision that could conquer the world anything section. You have a vision of buyrates, of money, of power. You go about making that vision a reality...and then the one person you thought you could trust turns their back on you. Turns their back on ME!

Well I'm not standing for that. Flash, you've made your bed. Now you have to sleep in it. So lets end this right here, right now! Get out here, and you can bring your goons Slam and Perfect with you. Lets see how manly you are when you aren't attacking me from behind!

_Rajah throws the mic on the ground, taking his suit jacket off as he prepares for a fight. Nothing happens for several moments, before a screen comes up on the titantron._

*Slam:* Well, well well. Who do we have here? Let the Slam take off his here sunglasses to get a better look. Hmmm, The Slam sees a jabroni sucking, pie repelling, power mad old man pacing around a ring. The Slam must therefore assume, that he is looking at Rajah.

_The crowd pops loudly for Slam, as per usual._

*Slam:* No no no, before you say anything to The Slam about how you don't repel pie...which we all know you do...I mean The Slam doesn't judge old man, if you prefer cucumber to pie, that's your choice, just don't expect The Slam to...y'know...make you a salad.

_The crowd pops loudly again, as Rajah looks furious in the ring._

*Mr Perfect:* Rajah, I approached you after the first episode of WWF, and you told me you had no place for Mr Perfect. Well, this is the price you pay. We have the star power, we have the financial backing, and we have all the qualities need to dominate Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums. You missed out Rajah, and because of that, you've created the worst kind of enemy. An enemy with the power to take you down. Some would call it irony, some would call it Karma. Either way, I think it's one thing, and one thing alone.

Perfect.

_At this point, the scene on the titatron shifts to the left, and we see Flash sitting in an armchair._

*Flash:* Hi Dad. I bet you're wondering why I knocked you out at Fusion, huh? Well, you just got verbally raped by two of the people who signify exactly why I did. The potential that WWF has is unlimited, and to be honest, _Dad_, you can't deliver. You can't live up to the potential. If left on your own, you'd drive this company into the ground. So that's why I did it. I did it for the good of the company. I did it for the good of the business. I did for the good of every single fan out there. And most importantly, I did it because it felt so damn good!

Watch your back, Dad, coz The Slam, Mr Perfect and I are in the building. Don't get too comfy now 

_Rajah looks furious as the titantron goes blank. He storms off up the ramp with Platt and David in his wake. The few members of the crowd who have the balls to laugh are immediately banned.

The camera cuts to backstage, where we see NCIH walking down a corridor. He bumps into the Role Model, and the two square up to each other._

*NCIH:* Well well well, look who we have here. It's the jackass that cost me the WWF title at Fusion!

*Role Model:* Don't blame me just because you cant handle yourself in a fight. It's not my fault you're inferior.

*NCIH:* Oh, Oh, yah, ok I'm the inferior one am I?

*Role Model:* Yeah, you are.

*NCIH:* Oh that's rich, coming from someone who has nothing to brag about himself!

*Role Model:* I'm bored. You're boring. Go do what you crazy kids do nowadays. I don't know, go get a girlfriend off myspace or something.

*NCIH:* Yeah? Well while I'm doing that why don't you go and support a social ideology that you don't even understand.

*Role Model:* Go and be one fuck up from being permanently banned.

_There is a long pause between the two men, and the crowd cheer for the interaction, even though neither man is especially over._

*NCIH:* Me and you, tonight, to see who's the no1 contender. 

*Role Model:* If you really want to be embarrassed, then yeah, see you in the ring.

_As the two men walk away from each other, the camera screen slows down, and both men are seen to be walking in slow motion. The reason for this is unclear, but it seems for no reason at all, WWF is experiencing technical difficulties._

Ad...​
_With everything back to normal speed, news filters through that during the break, Master DG pinned MITB backstage to become the new hardcore champion. 

We see Aussie standing in the ring, awaiting the arrival of Lady Croft. Lady Croft comes out with Homicide to a mixed reaction. Yeah, she turned on Lady B at Fusion, but she's still awesome, and the crowd appreciate that. _

*The match kicks off, and there is an immediate noticable difference between the styles of both women. Aussie uses her in ring prowess to try and tame the spirit of the young gun, but Sabrina is more savvy than she appears and is equal to the task. 

Aussie gets in the first decent shot with a firm slap to the face. Lady Croft looks stunned, she's not used to open to open palmed smacks. At least, not to the face.

(Homicide: Flossin'!)

Lady Croft responds with a forceful slap of her own. Aussie does not take this lying down, and she immediatedly mounts the younger woman and starts raining down the punches. The crowd pops loudly for this, as Aussie is inadvertantly showing ass crack.

Noice.

ADR LaVey: :yum: 
Will94: That deserves a replay.
ADR: That's why I'm making a gif 


The match goes on for another 5 minutes, with Lady Croft trying to wear down the legs of Aussie, who is pulling out all the stops to stay in the match. Aussie gathers all her strength, and manages to duck a wild punch from Croft. Aussie lays Lady Croft out with a vicious clothesline, that gets the crowd on their feet. 

Suddenly, "Mr Ass" Nolo King comes out from the back. Nolo King appears to be mocking Aussie, and is drawing tremendous heat from the crowd. Nolo King seems pleased with himself, but before he can inflict any more troll damage to this match, good ol' 2Slick comes charging around the ring with the speed commonly not associated with men of his age. Nolo King tries to put up a fight, but before he can get a single word out, Slick demolishes him with the biggest of big boots you will ever see. Slick grabs Nolo King by the scruff of the neck, and drags him to a side door in the arena, throwing him out of WWF. 

Will94: Ok, I have to make a gif of that. :lmao

Aussie's face beams with pride at Slick, and their is a fondness in her eyes as she mouths the words "Thank you" to him from the ring. Her joy doesn't last long however, as Lady Croft takes advantage of the distraction, and goes for the roll up. 1,2,3! Lady Croft is the winner!* 

*Roman King:* Lady Croft steals it with the roll up! Umm, I'm not really here for the analysis...I usually just make random remarks...so I don't really know what else to say. While we're waiting for Slick to make his way back to the commentary table, allow me to talk about what I do know about.

Aussie - Cracking woman. She's got something about her that makes me happy in the pants. 9/10.

Lady Croft - I don't particularily want to go to jail, so I shall say nothing other than 9/10.

*2Slick:* Whoa, sorry about that King, but I am NOT going to stand by and let that moron Nolo King think he can do whatever he wants. What were you saying?

*Roman King:* Oh, I was just critiquing the style imployed by both woman...:side:

*2Slick:* Good for you King! Nice that you're expanding your expertise....what's that slapping noise?

*Roman King:* :side:

_The camera cuts to backstage where 4Life are playing a game of texas hold em with "Suck It, The 1,2,3 Kid" and "KanefanChris Sabin". On the table there is are two 6's and three 9's. Suck it and Kanefanchris, playing as a team, have a 6 9 in the hand. WCW and AMP have yet to look at their cards._

*Suck it 123:* Raise $50.

*WCW:* Reraise $150.

*Suck It 123:* If I were you I would seriously look at your cards, you confident sons of bitches. Reraise to $500.

_At this point Suck It 123 and KaneFanChris have $20 left. Why they wouldn't go all in is beyond anyone._ 

*AMP:* Confident? CONFIDENT? Let me tell you something, son. I have more aces than you have friends. You want to talk to the nature boy about confidence? The nature boy cant help that he's confident, from his chiselled figure, to his gucci glasses, right down to the nature boys snakeskin boots! WOOOOO! I can't help that I've got the winning hand. I cant help but I'll tell you this! I cant help that I play cards, win cards, WOOOOO, and dance all night long! You might think that you have the winning hand, but the nature boys hand is better than you can EVER fathom! WOOOOOO! If you want to call this bet, be my guest, coz the naitch will use all that money to buy himself a new armani suit! WOOOOO! Girls love space mountain, but I dont think you want to take it backwards! The nature boy says fold! WOOOOOO!

_Suck it 123 and Kanefanchris are stunned, scared, and helpless, as WCW goes all in...a mere 7 dollar raise. They fold, giving 4life the hand, and all of their savings. 4Life smile, stand up, and turn over the cards, before walking away._

*WCW:* Flair? Since when are you Flair?

*AMP:* It felt like a Flair moment.

*WCW:* Touche.

As the camera fades to an ad, it pans back to the table to reveal 4Life's amazing hand.

A Randy Orton collectors card and a folded napkin that says "Poker? I hardly know her."

Ad...​
_As we come back from the ad break, a flashing image tells us that Master DG has lost the hardcore title to Movement. We see Down With The Brown backstage. Movement runs up to them._

*Movement:* Yo yo, homeboys, it's me, the baddest motha fucka on the planet, Movement AIIIIIII!

*Ghetto Anthony:* Good evening...

*Movement:* Yeah yeah yeah my *****, that's what I'm talkin' bout! You see this? You see this!? This ***** got gold round his mother fuckin' waist! Ballin' fo sho', man, ballin' fo sho!

*Ghetto Anthony:* Congratulations to you, good sir. That is a most enviable achievment.

*Movement:* Fo sho *****! So listen homie, I was thinkin', you know what Down With The Brown needs? You know what ever bitchin stable needs?

*Ghetto Anthony:* Do enlighten me.

*Movement:* Bling bling fucka! Down With The Brown needs some bling bling to bring some shizzle to the nizzle, biatch! And I gots me bling bling!

*Ghetto Anthony:* Indeed you do. Very well, you may join Down With The Brown.

*Movement:* Ballin'!

*Ghetto Anthony:* Now give me the hardcore title.

*Movement:* Ha! You playing me dawg! Ha!

*Ghetto Anthony:* Here at Down With The Brown, we don't play. This is a serious organisation, and if you wish to be a part of it, I suggest you lie down to surrender your hardcore title, go grab my jock strap from the laundry, and while you're at it, scratch NastyNas's balls. He has had a terrible itch all evening.

*Movement:* Dawg, come on, that's not ballin' at all.

*Ghetto Anthony:* Stop saying ballin'. You're caucasian.

*Movement:*  

*Ghetto Anthony:* Welcome to the team.

_The camera cuts back to the ring, where we see NCIH and Role Model standing in the ring, preparing to face off._

*BANG! This one didn't start slowly. It is easy to tell how much both men want to get their hands on Pyro straight from the off, as the two immediatedly lunge for each other. Role Model ducks NCIH's first punch attempt, and steps behind him, grabbing the neck for a neckbreaker. NCIH staggers to his feet, and recieves a kick to the stomach. Role Model sets him up for the pedigree, but NCIH has the presence of mind to fall flat on the ground before Role Model can execute. 

Role Model looks pretty confident, and steps back in an arrogant manner. NCIH has a disgruntled look on his face, realising this will not be an easy match. The two lock horns again, with NCIH offering a test of strength. Role Model accepts, only to be thanked by a thumb to the eye. NCIH throws Role Model towards the turnbuckle, and immediately charges afret him. Role Model sees the charge just in time, and ducks under the middle rope, seconds before a spear is delivered.

Touche.

Both men are now more weary, and the match continues more cautiously. Each man manages to get off some signature moves. This is helped by NCIH going for a back body drop on the least back body dropped man in WWF, and Role Model trying to get to the top rope against the one man who always knocks you on your goolies.

Know your opponent guys.

With both men exhausted, lying in the middle of the ring, and ominous screeching sound is heard. It's The Red Scare! The Red Scare clearly didn't appreciate being made fun of earlier in the night, and are here to prove a point. They charge into the ring, and deliver some thunderous chair shots to both men. 

Fortunately for Role Model and NCIH, the steel is of poor quality, being of communist produce, and snaps in half on their skulls before it can do any real damage. The bell is called for, as the match is brought to a premature close. No contest finish.*

*2Slick:* Bah gawd king, The Red Scare just decimated the no1 contenders for Pyro's belt! 

*Roman King:* You're right Slick. They didn't take those jokes earlier in the night lightly at all!

*2Slick:* They sur..ely ... dddiiiiddddnnnn'tttt....

At this point, the technical difficulties kick in again, and everything is once more going in slow motion. Seems like a good time to cut to an ad.

Ad...​
*2Slick:* Welcome back, and folks, I have to apologise again for the technical difficulties we are experiencing tonight, we're trying to get to the bottom of it as we speak. 

_The camera cuts backstage, where Mike and Allyson are walking down the aisle, hand in hand._ 

*Allyson:* You know Mike, we've been dating for a couple of weeks now.

*Mike:* (insert 2000 word speech where Mike outlines the highs, benefits and happiness he has experienced in the past few weeks. Also, a short explanation on where the concept of an actual "week" originated.)

*Allyson:* Yeah, well, I was thinking, maybe we should move onto the next stage...

*Mike:* (Insert 1000 word speech on how Mike agrees with this, and talks about giving Allyson the key to his locker room, before Allyson cuts him off)

*Allyson:* No, Mike, I mean, y'know, the other next stage.

*Mike:*  

*Allyson:* Lets find a room...

*Mike:*   

_The camera cuts back to the arena, where The Red Scare are standing in the ring, awaiting their opponents. This week, it appears Hypnotiq and Imperfect will be competing. Killa CaLi is busy making new friends.

"It's raining men" announces the arrival of the teg team champs, Otacon and Kaneanite. Otacon and Kaneanite make their way down to the ring holding hands.

Bless._

*Otacon starts off in the ring with Imperfect. While Imperfect goes for some impact moves, Otacon seems far more intent on grappling with his opponent. Seriously, grappling hard. Imperfect is not impressed in the slightest, and makes a quick tag to Hypnotiq. This is a good move, as not even Otacon wants to grapple with Hypnotiq, and quickly loses the upper hand. Hypnotiq manages to beat Otacon down quite a bit, but as Otacon is bouncing off the ropes, Kaneanite makes the sly tag by smacking Otacon on the ass. With Hypnotiq's back turned, Kaneanite bits the bullet, and grabs Hypnotiq in a buge bear hug. 

Hypnotiq sells the bear hug well, although to the casual onlooker this looks more like a regular hug than a devestating bear hug. Hypnotiq fights his way free, and manges to make the hot tag to Imperfect. Unfortunately for Imperfect, Kaneanite finds it to be a VERY hot tag, and proceeds to grapple the hell out of him. 

With Kaneanite getting the upper hand, Cal finally makes his presence known, and trips up Kaneanite as he comes off the ropes. Otacon jumps to his defence, and performs a diving grapple onto Cal.

Nice tackle.

Suddenly, two figures come charging down from the back. It's Role Model and NCIH! Role Model comes in flying with a pair of brass knucks, while NCIH has himself a trusty western produce steel chair. Both weapons make light work off The Red Scare.

Winners: The Red Scare by dq. Kaneanite and Otacon retain the titles.*

_Kaneanite and Otacon make their way up the ramp, holding hands and slapping each other on the ass periodically. How odd.

NCIH and Role Model are left standing in the ring with a decimated Red Scare around them. What does this mean? Are NCIH and Role Model in cahoots? Are Kaneanite and Otacon more than tag team partners? Is communism really that shit in practise?

The camera cuts to backstage, where we see Platt and David standing in the parking garage. They seem to be looking for any signs of trouble. As they are walking, everything, once more, starts going slowly. Platt suddenly points over to the back door, and we see One Night "Sabu" Stand outside having a cigarette.

That's what's causing the technical difficulties! One Night Stand cant leave the WWF arena! WWF is screwed without him! Platt and David grab him and bring him back inside, chaining him to a pipe. No more technical difficulties for WWF! _

Ad...​
_As we come back from the ad, we see Monty Hayes walking glumly into the backstage bar. Alcohol is his only comfort at times like these. He approaches the bar, sits down on a stool, and looks for the bartender. Upon not recieving any service, Monty looks over the counter, only to see his ex being pumped by the barman. In slow motion. Monty is furious._

*Monty:* The fuck! Not again! And why is it in slow motion! I thought One Night Stand was locked in!

*Barman:* Oh, he is. I'm just doing her slowly for a more dramatic affect.

_At this point, WCW and AMP appear at the door._

*AMP:* Dude, hella pwnd.

_The camera cuts back to the arena, where NastyNas is coming down to the ring, accompanied by his fellow Down With The Brown members; The new hardcore champion Ghetto Anthony, Trey B, and the newest member Movement. Movement is carrying all the water bottles, and is intermitently scratching NastyNas where he is told to.

The HNIC with Lady Croft come down the ramp next, with Homicide leading the way. Some people thought the Undertaker was coming down, but when Holt brings his Cide out, this whole arena gets dark.

Kick it!

The HNIC "make it rain" on their way to the ring. Trey B responds with the worm, while Movement makes it snow._

*Homicide and NastyNas get to grips as the bell rings. Homicide quickly gets the upper hand, as NastyNas is having trouble seeing Cide in his own self imposed darkness. 

Nas quickly regains his composure, and attempts to bribe Cide out of the match. Nas must be made of money. Unfortunately for Nas, Cide takes his money, and still goes on the attack. On the outide of the ring Holt is standing confidently, while DDMac is demonstrating some of his offence to the crowd. 

They mark for the Max Tax. They love the Max Smacks. They're not so fond of the Max Sacks thought...Mac needs a Max Wax.

In the ring, NastyNas is making a comeback after punching Cide out with a roll quarters hidden in his palm. Cide starts to bleed profusely, and this seems to spur NastyNas on. He continues his relentless assualt, focusing on Cide's open wound. From nowhere, Cide mounts a comeback, dodging a lunge by NastyNas and rolling him up for the 1,2,3!*

_The rest of Down With The Brown react immediatedly, jumping to the ring and beating down Cide. They are quickly faught off, however, by a series of pimp slaps from Holt and some rough Max Whacks. Holt and Mac start to chase Down With The Brown up the ramp, but Trey B grabs Movement and throws him back towards the HNIC. Holt and Cide proceed to beat the ever loving shit out of Movement, seemingly happy that this is not more black on black violence. 

It's been a good night for Movement.

*Homicide:* Now that's how you take care of business.

*Lady Croft:* It's more business you need to take care of if you know what I mean...

*Homicide:* Word? You can get it.

*Holt:* Good. More Tornahoes for me.

*Max:* I hope your gonna share:$

*Holt:* You can get the leftovers

*Max:* I hate when I have to Mac Whack...


Backstage, we see medical staff rushing towards the locker room, and there we see The United States champion lying in a pool of his own blood. Who could have done this to the US champ?_

*2Slick:* Wasn't me...:side:

Ad...​
_As we come back from the ad, the ring is filled with red white and blue streamers and balloons. Some bullhorn music blaers out, and a white stretch limo comes out from the back. Pyro steps out of the Limo in his suit, does a little two step, before walking to the ring, with the gold belt over his shoulder. His arms in the air, his smile going from ear to ear...the crowd hate it.

Pyro gets into the ring, and quickly grabs a micraphone. The booing gets louder the wider he smiles._

*Pyro:* Thank you, thank you! Ladies and Gentlemen, from the bottom of my heart, thank you! You see, I am Pyro. I am your champion. I welcome your cheers, for I rely on you. I am Pyro, a one man economy. I will be your champion, not only because I deserve it, but because you _need_ me as your champion!

_The crowd boos again._

*Pyro:* You see being a champion is not just about winning a match. No, being a champion involves being born a champion. And that is exactly what I am. I am a born champion. Not just to you, my fans. I am a champion of all sorts. I am a champion of men, a champion of America Canada, a champion to all who know no better...I am...a GOD amongst men!

_The crowd boos intensify._

*Pyro:* You see, 

_Before Pyro can continue, he is cut off by a voice from the shadows on the stage._

*...:* Blah blah blah blah blah. What is that? What is that noise?

_At this point Slam walks out into the light to a tremendous pop from the crowd._

*Slam:* Let the Slam have a good look. Hmmm. What does the Slam see. Well the Slam sees a pompous, stuck up his own ass ignoramus is what the Slam sees!

*Pyro:* How dare you interrupt my celebration! Get the hell off my show!

*Slam:* I'm sorry, could you say that again? Maybe The Slam is going deaf, or maybe is hard to hear you talk when your head is stuck up your own ass!

*Pyro:* You had better have a good reason to be out here?

*Slam:* You think so?

*Pyro:* You're damn right I...

*Slam:* It doesn't matter what you think! You see, The Slam does have a good reason for being out here. As a matter of fact, The Slam has a great reason for being out here. As far as The Slam can see, you had two contenders for that gold around your waist. They were, "Roleah, Modelah," and "I'm NCIH and I'm rated R for whiny bitch".

_The crowd pops loudly for Slam's impersonations_

*Slam:* Well, from what The Slam can see, they seem a bit preoccupied at the moment. So The Slam, from the bottom of his Jabroni beating, piieeeee eating heart, thought it only fair that someone challenge you for that title. And that challenger is the people's champ The Slam!

_The crowd goes wild for Slam's challenge._

*Pyro:* Do you think I'm stupid?

*Slam:* Do you want The Slam to answer that?

*Pyro:* SHUT UP! This is my title, and you don't have a contract to fight me for it, so I refuse to take your challenge!

*Slam:* Owen v Bret at SummerSlam 94 was better than Benoit Finlay Judgement Day 06.

*Pyro:* You son of a bitch! You're on! I'm going to teach you a lesson you'll never forget boy!

_The crowd pops loudly to this announcement, as Slam looks chuffed._


*Slam:* You know, it wouldn't be fair for The Slam to leave it at that. You may have seen before the break a very bloody, very beaten Carl. Well, Carl is now being transferred to a local medical facility for his injuries. It just so happens, The Slam knows who's responsible. Allow The Slam to introduce, the new no1 contender for the US title, Mr Perfect!

_The crowd gasps as Mr Perfect walks out beside Slam, his fingers and shirt bloody from the beating he just gave out._

*Slam:* You think you're going to teach The Slam a lesson Pyro? Look what Mr Perfect did to your buddy Carl. He's going to the hospital. That is exactly what The Slam is going to do to you!

Only, The Slam wont be so gentle. If ya smeeeeeellllllll, what The Slam.... ....is cooking.

*2Slick:* You've got to be kidding me King! First of all Flash says he's going for Rajah, then Slam challenges our champ to a title match, and now we see Mr Perfect destroyed Carl! It's anarchy at WWF. It's chaos! What's going to happen next! Tune in next week folks!

*Roman King:* Bar room boobies = ratings.

Fade to close...​


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao Awesome show Dave



> A Randy Orton collectors card and a folded napkin that says "Poker? I hardly know her."


:lmao

No Brye :sad:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

> Homicide: Now that's how you take care of business.
> 
> Lady Croft: It's more business you need to take care of if you know what I mean...
> 
> ...


Oh sweet christ :lmao


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

> *Slam:* Owen v Bret at SummerSlam 94 was better than Benoit Finlay Judgement Day 06.
> 
> *Pyro:* You son of a bitch! You're on! I'm going to teach you a lesson you'll never forget boy!


I love it.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao awesome show

did I give up the title or not?



> Slam: Owen v Bret at SummerSlam 94 was better than Benoit Finlay Judgement Day 06.
> 
> Pyro: You son of a bitch! You're on! I'm going to teach you a lesson you'll never forget boy


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Awesome show guys, well worth the wait.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

> Slam: Owen v Bret at SummerSlam 94 was better than Benoit Finlay Judgement Day 06.
> 
> Pyro: You son of a bitch! You're on! I'm going to teach you a lesson you'll never forget boy!


:lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

> *They mark for the Max Tax. They love the Max Smacks. They're not so fond of the Max Sacks thought...Mac needs a Max Wax.*


:lmao

I'm all smooth. :side:

This was he best show yet. Great job.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Hilarious stuff Monty and K AMP going in Flair mode was greatness.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> AMP: Confident? CONFIDENT? Let me tell you something, son. I have more aces than you have friends. You want to talk to the nature boy about confidence? The nature boy cant help that he's confident, from his chiselled figure, to his gucci glasses, right down to the nature boys snakeskin boots! WOOOOO! I can't help that I've got the winning hand. I cant help but I'll tell you this! I cant help that I play cards, win cards, WOOOOO, and dance all night long! You might think that you have the winning hand, but the nature boys hand is better than you can EVER fathom! WOOOOOO! If you want to call this bet, be my guest, coz the naitch will use all that money to buy himself a new armani suit! WOOOOO! Girls love space mountain, but I dont think you want to take it backwards! The nature boy says fold! WOOOOOO!


That's probably the greatest impersonation of me impersonating Flair that I have ever read.

I didn't like my pwned line though  Too much love for you Monty to ever say that. 

I marked for the ROLL UP! ending to Sabrina/Aussie as well.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I marked for Mr. Perfect being involved.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Hot shit!

Having had a bad night, coming home to read that made my day not totally suck. But that's subjective.

Objectively, by far the best show yet. Laughed my ass off through out the entire thing. And there wasn't even an admin swerve!


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Sorry, I was too busy playing a game of grab ass with my boyfriend to read this. What'd I miss?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Awesome show. very hilarious but no P1=Less Ratings.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Good show, but yet again no King Placebo


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Fantastic as ever Dave and KJ!

And as for my part: out of this world! What did I ever do to deserve such a great part 

EDIT: And now with all the vBookies done I can get off to bed at last!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

i wasn't used  but good show


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I am not a whiny bitch....ok...I am. But still.

The Red Scare = Fucked.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

They're onto me.:side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i wasn't used  but good show


McQueen Sharmell can have an issue with you about the "mysterious creamy substance" you've been putting in everyone's McShakes, get back to flipping burger's boy. 

All Hail King Bookah!



> Pyro: SHUT UP! This is my title, and you don't have a contract to fight me for it, so I refuse to take your challenge!
> 
> Slam: Owen v Bret at SummerSlam 94 was better than Benoit Finlay Judgement Day 06.
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Master DG is the hardcore champion, take it from me i dare ya :lmao.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I laughed so fucking hard at the Ota/Kaneanite match.

:lmao

Oh my God!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Master DG™ said:


> Master DG is the hardcore champion, take it from me i dare ya :lmao.





> As we come back from the ad break, a flashing image tells us that Master DG has lost the hardcore title to Movement.


^^ Looks like your dare was accepted mate! 

The whole show had me in stitches! The shows are getting twice as good every week. Well done. 



> The crowd pops loudly for this, as Aussie is inadvertantly showing ass crack.


Now _that's_ ratings! :lmao


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Great show  It was killing me waiting so long! lol.

I love it when you put me in it too  awesome.... but interesting that you changed it now to my name and mikes name when before I was CarlitosCabanagirl 

Keep up the good work. Quality as always


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Evolution said:


> I laughed so fucking hard at the Ota/Kaneanite match.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Oh my God!


 Them coming out to raining men was awesome.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice work Dave, great stuff. :lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Now _that's_ ratings! :lmao


I concur


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

I made the show!!!

Hilarious.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Another great show with tons of quotes, I love it, even if I was not on the show again.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Jobbed out during a commercial break.:no:


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

No Fail?

That show sucked.

jk. Great show, loved Pyro's part.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Slam: Owen v Bret at SummerSlam 94 was better than Benoit Finlay Judgement Day 06.
> 
> Pyro: You son of a bitch! You're on! I'm going to teach you a lesson you'll never forget boy!


:lmao

No RaS but I'm not surprised as I don't really have a character on the forums. :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

RaS said:


> :lmao
> 
> No RaS but I'm not surprised as I don't really have a character on the forums. :$



weren't you custom made :side:


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Why is the Special One not in the WWF, I demand I job MITB out! (yes that was my gimmick, I AM NOT home made)


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Another great and funny show, this thread is awesome, but it would be more awesome if RDX was in it :side: :$


----------



## jman619hbk (Apr 2, 2007)

RDX said:


> Another great and funny show, this thread is awesome, but it would be more awesome if RDX was in it :side: :$


the show is very awesome but it would be awesome if jman619hbk was in it as MR. KENNEDY... KENNEDY. not RDX


----------



## goms93 (May 4, 2006)

Another Great show, congrats to the writers


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

jman619hbk said:


> the show is very awesome but it would be awesome if jman619hbk was in it as MR. KENNEDY... KENNEDY. not RDX


I smell a feud :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

RDX said:


> I smell a feud :side:


No buyrates.


----------



## jman619hbk (Apr 2, 2007)

RDX said:


> I smell a feud :side:


Only if you wanna get your *$$ beat :agree:


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No buyrates.


:$


----------



## jman619hbk (Apr 2, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No buyrates.


whats a buyrate???


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hilarious show guys. Thanks for including me in it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

jman619hbk said:


> whats a buyrate???


Something TNA doesn't get.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Something TNA doesn't get.


:lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This is hilarious! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The Establishment > The Red Scare.

Backstage politics. :agree:


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

:lmao



> The crowd pops loudly for this, as Aussie is inadvertantly showing ass crack.
> 
> Noice.
> 
> ...


:lmao

When's Richie going t come into action???


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Bradders said:


> Why is the Special One not in the WWF, *I demand I job MITB out!* (yes that was my gimmick, I AM NOT home made)


Is the Chelsea fan calling me out!!!!!!!!!?????????

That's some real beef right there, I smell a squash to restore MITB's rep. :$ 

Excuse me while I sing "6 times, in Athens we're gonna win it 6 times, we're gonna win it 6 times etc, etc."


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

I think I'm going to have to build a character outside the story to make a cameo in this. Keep up the good works bud.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

:lmao

Major ratings :agree:


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Still sexcellent, keep em coming.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Has this finally died a death!? Lasted longer than mosr anticipated to be fair.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Mid-week report.*​


> From wwf.com
> 
> As we have heard, Flash has vowed to not let his father take over and bury the company. He has vowed to take leadership of the company. But is he also taking over the championships? SlaM baited Pyro into accepting a challenge for the WWF title. And Mr.Perfect made his challenge by brutally attacking United States Champion Carl (FS). How will Rajah and his team react to Flash's team trying to take over WWF? More bannings? How will Carl respond to the brutal beat down he took in the hands of Mr.Perfect?
> 
> ...


I did this report late because Monty and I's schedule haven't been that "free" to say the least. And then when my schedule became less "stressful" I just became lazy Plus I didnt want to do a report and then have the next show be like another week & a half later. The next show should be up in 2 or 3 days.

Sorry if that Jeff segment seemed too long. Had too much fun writing it.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Brilliant Headliner. :lmao


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Carl is gonna destroy Mr. Perfect, then he's gonna hunt down the world champion, double champion!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Damn, no mercy on Jeff this week.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

LMFAO!!

That was awesome. HNIC = Ratings. Jeff getting punked out = Ratings.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

This is awesome.


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

Very awesome. Let us hope Fail makes it to the show.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> Carl is gonna destroy Mr. Perfect, then he's gonna hunt down the world champion, double champion!!!


You're going down my friend. The U.S. title will be mine.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WHEN WILL I EVER BE INCLUDED


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Johnny Ace didn't send you the memo? Due to the writing team not being able to come up with anything for ya, you've been released. We wish you good luck in all your future endeavors.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

We were never actually *signed* in the first place haha.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

I can't wait


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow, bad day at the office for poor Jeff!

I fear P1 and his ideas of revenge  I love reaching new levels though, especially in this context!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Jeff is such a jobber for lyfe.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Just caught up on bunch of episodes yesterday all were really well put together keep it up.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Just a quick update, this is still going strong, new show should be up on Saturday.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Sweet, good looking Monty. 

You guys need to update the roster page though :$. Adding a tag team/stable list would be cool too.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

SideFX said:


> Sweet, good looking Monty.
> 
> You guys need to update the roster page though :$. Adding a tag team/stable list would be cool too.


Yeah, I probably should update the roster. I'm just really, really lazy.

Perhaps tonight is the night I get around to it :$


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Add me in pweez. :$


----------



## Blaze_ (May 30, 2007)

I just read the first two shows :lmao, funny keep up the good work


----------



## neldav03 (Jan 25, 2007)

Add me in, this looks good!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Shows up. Creative credit must also be given to AMP on this one. 

That's AMPLine4Life. Green rep or points.

Wrasslin Wrestlin Forums
Sunday 3rd June​
_The show opens. There's pyro. There's a mediocre crowd. Telf and Wholedamshow are holding identical signs. MNMitteamonscene has both male and female genitalia.

This must be WWF._

*2Slick:* Welcome Ladies and Gentlemen to tonights edition of Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums, and we've got some show in store for you tonight folks!

*Roman King:* We do? What's coming up Slick?

*2Slick:*Actually, I have no idea. They told me to say that.

*Roman King:* How very unprofessional.

*2Slick:* You weren't meant to ask me any details.

*Roman King:* What was I supposed to do?

*2Slick:* The same thing you do every night, rate boobs.

*Roman King:* You know, I come across very one dimensional on this show, it's not fair.

*2Slick:* Look, boobs.

*Roman King:* 7/10.

*2Slick:* Pwnd.

*Roman King:* I hate you.

_Some Mexican music starts to play. A Mexican flag descends from the roof. Mexican food is thrown to the audience, and the air conditioners start exerting Mexican air.

It's "Main Event" Josie Quadrero. She is being accompanied to the ring by Super "Jacker" Crazy. He is super. He is crazy. He is affilliated with various gangs throughout his neighbourhood. 

It appears, appears, that these two are Mexican...

Lady B makes her way down to the ring to a very British ovation from the crowd. Tea, crumpets, and some Benny Hill style policemen chasing a hooligan around._

*The match starts off in a stereotypical fasion, as is to be expected considering the combatants. Lady B attempts a very English attack, and prepares to engage in fisticuffs. Main Event has no idea why Lady B is standing in such a manner, and hits her with a Mexican slap to the face.

Those things sting.

As the match progresses, Jacker becomes more and more animated on the outside. He is quickly distracted however, by the emergance of Lady Croft from the entrance way, as she calmly walks down to the ring. Jacker intercepts Lady Crofts walk to the ring, and begins to chat in a very flirtatious Mexican manner. Main Event is obviously unimpressed, and screams her Mexican opinion at him. Lady B takes advantage of the misdirection, and gets the ROLL UP pin for the win. *

_Jacker, Main Event, and Lady Croft are all pissed, as Lady B jumps around the ring with delight from her victory. The crowd goes mad...as would you if you saw these bad boys bouncing around.

DAMN.

Lady B's delight is short lived, however, as Jacker calls upon the Latino Nation to storm the ring. Out of nowhere, there are 15 Mexicans and one obligatory caucasian charging towards the ring, knives out. Lady B has no where to run, but thankfully The Latino Nation is scared off by one lone fat policeman who happens to be ringside. The Latino Nation scarper, Jacker somehow got a busted lip, Main Event cursed in Spanish, and Lady B and Lady Croft are left eyeballing each other.

The camera cuts to backstage, where King Bookah is seen talking to McQueen._

*King Bookah:* So, long story short, Vaseline works just as well :agree: 

*McQueen:* When you talk, it makes my ears sad.

_A group of wrestlers suddenly rush past King Bookah and McQueen._

*McQueen:* Where you guys going?

*Jerichoholic:* NEW 4LYFE VIDEO IS UP!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dlqyp79WPvs

Ad...​
_As we come back from the ad, we see CaLi sitting on his own backstage. He looks sad. Telf approaches him._

*Telf:* Why so glum CaLi? Whats grinding your gears?

*CaLi:* Don't plagiarise Peter Griffen. I'm pissed because HPQ is gone for good for complaining to management, and Imperfect is gone on a road trip to see Skyler dressed as some robot. I'm left on my own.

*Telf:* :hb

*CaLi:* Don't plagiarise Killa CaLi. It's not happy birthday at all, I have no partners. You need to GTFO.

*Telf:* Sorry. So, why so glum CaLi? Whats grinding your gears?

*CaLi:* Don't plagiarise yourself. I already told you. Please GTFO.

*Telf:* You suck.

*CaLi:* Kurt Angle. Go.









*CaLi:* Son don't make me get out my chair. If I have to get out my chair, someone's gonna get their ass whipped.

_Telf leaves. As it appears he wants nothing to do with CaLi._

_The camera cuts back to the ring, where Flash is making his way down to ringside with Slam and Perfect at his side._

*Flash:* REMEMBER ME!? Of course you all remember me. I know my Dad certainly does. The reason we are out here is one of great importance. 

We want to gloat.

*Slam:* The old one speaks the truth: You see, last week The Slam managed to make an impression here at WWF. Some of you may have thought of The Slam as a happy go lucky guy. As a guy who was here just to have a bit of fun. Well, as Pyro found out last week, The Slam is more than that! So take a big ol chunk of lube Pyro, rub that lube all over your reverse pie, and prepare to feel The Slam's metaphoric power!

*Perfect:* What?

*Slam:* The Slam may be somewhat high at this current point...

*Perfect:* .... 

*Slam:* 

*Perfect:* Carl, I owe you an apology. Last week when I hospitalized you, I didn't give you a reason why. That was not fair of me, and I'm sorry. The reason why I destroyed you was to make a statement. What you stand for is simply unacceptable. You represent everything that is wrong with WWF today, and I cannot stand by and do nothing about that. It wouldn't be very Perfect of me, now would it?

_Before Perfect can speak any further, Carl comes out onto the ramp with a mic in hand._

*Carl:* If you wanted to make a statement, you could have wrote me a letter. That shit was just mean  

*2Slick:* Welsh Bastard...

*Carl:* You know you guys piss me off. You come out here acting all high and mighty, well let me tell you something. I work damn hard for wWF. I make everyone look awesome, and I'll be damned if I let some bunch of has beens challenge that!

_At this point, Pyro walks out with his WWF championship gold around his waist. Yeah, he's still champ. Fuck the haters._

*Pyro:* I hope you guys dont mind if I join the fun here, but it seems to me that there's a whole lot of big talking going on, and not enough big walking. NOw...

_Before Pyro can continue, Rajah's music hits, and he also walks out._

*Rajah:* Someone said big walk? I dont care who said it. Shut up. All of you. No one makes the decisions around here but me! So, with that, it's time to make some decisions. Carl, in two weeks time you will be defending your United States championship against Mr Perfect, at the WWF PPV, Lightning!

_The crowd pops for this announcement, and blatent rip off name._

*Rajah:* Not only that, but Pyro will be defending his WWF championship against none other than The Slam! And you Flash, you and I are going to sort out our differences like mature adults. In a street fight! At Lightning, you're going down son!

*Flash:* :lmao, did you just challenge a guy named Flash to a match at a PPV called Lightning!? Seriously Dad, talk about a bad omen.

_At this point, there is a thunderous clap of, well, thunder. Some dark eerie music starts to play, and the arena goes dark. A deep voice comes over the PA._

*Deep Mysterious Voice:* Flash, it is more of an omen than either of you could ever fathom. You can have your petty little fights, but everyone seems to be forgetting about the one, true power of WWF. Some have forgotten us, others are too young to remember, but we are still here. And we will destroy you. You want to talk about omens? Here's an omen for you. 

_The lights suddenly go back up, and standing beside both Rajah and Flash respectively, is a coffin. Both Rajah and Flash look stunned, and the voice comes back over the PA for a final chilling message._

*Deep Mysterious Voice:* Flash, Rajah, you will both, Rest...In...Peeeeeeeeeeace

_Out in the parking lot, HPQ is playing a game of hide & seek with the security guards in hopes that he can get back into the arena. As soon as the guards turn his back, he runs to a corner behind a dumpster. HPQ stands there for a few minutes and he quickly loses his patience._

*HPQ*: Move asshole! This may be my only chance.....

_As HPQ plans his next move, NCIH comes out of no where and spears HPQ. HPQ's back crashes against the dumpster as he falls to the ground. NCIH turns around and smilies as Role Model comes with his best friend, sledgehammer. NCIH and Role Model continuously stomp out HPQ until they get bored._

*NCIH*: k. This is getting boring. Time to finish the job rit?

*Role Model*: I agree. At least he's bleeding.

_Role Model turns and looks at his sledgehammer. A weapon he's had many violent memories with. He prepares to use it on HPQ. _

*NCIH*: Wait. I want to do something first.

_NCIH picks HPQ and lands a hard bitch slap. HPQ immediately falls to the ground but NCIH sets him on all fours._

*NCIH*: I always wanted to do that. You have to admit he looked like my bitch rit? k. Now finish the job.

_Role Model grabs his sledgehammer and lifts it up in the air. The smile on Role Model's face quickly turns into a sadistic grin that mirrors the image of the devil. He smashes HPQ with the Sledgehammer._









*Role Model*: Game over.

*NCIH*: Awesome!!! Hmmmm......Almost. Drag him. 

_Role Model and NCIH drag HPQ's lifeless body on the concrete until they approach a sewer. They open the top of the sewer and kick HPQ into the sewer._

*Role Model*: Game over.

*NCIH*: 1 down, 2 to go. Don't fuck with the Establishment bitches.

*Role Model*:

*NCIH*:. Uh, ya.

Ad...​
_Jeffdivalover is shown wandering around backstage looking for Sabrina_

*Jeff:* Sabrina where are you? I'm back from Vegas Sabrina! Are you going to see Rush Hour 3 when it comes out? Who do you think will win the NBA Finals? How is your day going? Do you want to play a game of pool? Sabrina? Do you think Kobe will get traded? What are you doing right now? SABRINA?!?!?!?!

_Jeff continues his search backstage before running into 4Life_

*AMP:* What’s up man?

*Jeff:* Not again. Have you guys seen Sabrina?

*WCW:* AMP’s Lockerroom

*Jeff:*  

*AMP:* He’s just kidding. We haven’t seen Sabrina but have you seen the following video? http://youtube.com/watch?v=Dlqyp79WPvs It’s pretty much the greatest video to ever grace YouTube.

*WCW:* Massive ratings and buyrates.

*Jeff:* I don’t have time to watch your video, I’ve got to find Sabrina and see if she wants to play pool.

*AMP:* Trust me man, she’s been playing with a long stick all night.

*Jeff:*  You guys are mean. I’ll win her over, you’ll see.

*WCW:* How do you plan on winning her over? I think the best way to win her over is buy her a gift with the following message: http://youtube.com/watch?v=Dlqyp79WPvs She’ll love it.

*Jeff:* No. I have pick up lines to win her over. You guys want to hear?

*WCW:* Not really.

*Jeff:* if i said you had a beautiful body would you take off your clothes and dance around a little

*AMP:* ANOTHER!

*Jeff:* Here's twenty cents to phone home and tell them you wont be home

*AMP:* ANOTHER! 

*Jeff:* do you have a mirror in your pants? Coz I can see myself there

*AMP:* ANOTHER!

*Jeff:* are those space pants? Coz your ass is out of this world

*AMP:* ANOTHER!

*Jeff:* Nice shoes. Wanna fuck?

*AMP:* ANOTHER!

*Jeff:* that dress would look better on my floor

*AMP:* ANOTHER!

*Jeff:* i might not be the best looking guy here, but I'm the only one talking to you

*AMP:* ANOTHER!

*Jeff:* Do you have any Jeffdivalover in you? Want some?

*AMP:* ANOTHER!

*Jeff:* How do you like your eggs in the morning?

*AMP:* ANOTHER!

*Jeff:* Your friends say I'd be good for you.

*AMP:* ANOTHER!

*Jeff:* You don't sweat much for a fat chick

*AMP:* ANOTH…..

*WCW:* WE GET THE PICTURE!

*Jeff:* Do you think they’ll work?

*AMP:* No. But you know what works perfectly? The following video, http://youtube.com/watch?v=Dlqyp79WPvs 

*Jeff:* You guys are no help. Now please move so I can go find Sabrina.

_WCW pats Jeff on the back_

*WCW:* As you wish

_4Life moves and Jeff continues his search with a sign on his back that says……http://youtube.com/watch?v=Dlqyp79WPvs_

*2Slick:* Poor Jeff.

*Roman King:* What was that 7th one? Eggs?

*2Slick:* How you have a girlfriend I'll never know.

*Roman King:* How would that line chat someone up?

_The camera cuts back to the ring, where POD and Ballofice are standing in the ring._

*Some jobber announcer. Lets call him...Lionden?:* Ladies and gentlemen, I have just been informed that this match is a tag team bout for Modship! If POD and Ballofice are successful, they shall be promoted to moderator status in WWF! And their opponents; they are the WWF tag team champions, Kaneanite and Otacon! 

_Kaneanite and Otacon make their way down to the ring, hand in hand. People say this is what being tag team champs is all about. If that's true, prepare to walk crooked to get gold._

*The match kicks off with Otacon and POD in the ring. POD looks really up for this, and he immediatedly ducks under a punch, and goes for a German suplex. Otacon s******s at the crotch to ass contact, and willingly allows the suplex to be delivered. It was worth it. 

POD becomes more and more excited, as he thinks he's getting the upper hand. He can smell a moderator spot. Otacon is also getting more and more excited, and it is likely that a moderator spot is not in fact what POD is smelling. 

POD tags in Ballofice, who immediatedly goes on the attack. Ballofice and POD utilise their 5 seconds for a double team on Otacon, who seems enthralled by the prospect. As Otacon is bouncing off the ropes, Kaneanite manages a blind tag off his back. (I'll say back, because children may be reading). Kaneanite comes in, but does a very poor job of redeeming his team. In fact, I dont think Kaneanite is trying at all. He's just lying there waiting to be pinned. Ballofice goes for the pin, but stops himself when he sees the gleeful look in Kaneanite's eyes. 

Something is very wrong here. Kaneanite, not liking cock teases, gets a little angry. He grabs Ballofice and hoists him up into the gorilla press position. Ballofice looks to be in extreme pain...as would you be if you got Gorilla pressed with 90% of the weight being supported by your crotch. 

The match goes on, and it soon dawns on Ballofice and POD that they are going to have to give up all self decency to get the win. POD tags in, and reluctantly hits a Bronco Buster on Otacon. Otacon, being suitably releived, lies down willingly, and POD gets the pin!*

*Lionden:* Congratulations to POD and Ballofice, you have finally realised your dream! Everybody give a round of applause for the new TNA mods!

_The smile on both POD's and Ballofice's face quickly disappears. TNA mods? Eh, no thanks.

Otacon and Kaneanite are left in the ring, and they hug each other for a great performance on the night. The hug is quite tender and devouring, but before it can go any further, Platt and DavidEFC storm the ring! David and Platt slide in just as Kaneanite and Otacon leap out of it. The Right To Censor have obviously taken exception to something...but what!?

The answer is soon revealed as the RTC point at the tag team champs, and then at the titantron. The following video comes up._











_The RTC clearly do not approve of this behaviour! There could be trouble in paradise...

Backstage we see Mike and Ally sitting on a couch chatting._

*Mike:* Ummm, I don't really know what to say.

*Ally:* Don't worry about it Mike, it's not a big deal.

*Mike:* Maybe not for you...this has never happened me before.

*Ally:* It happens every guy at some stage, honestly forget about it.

*Mike:* I cant forget about it Ally. This is a big thing, and I want to be able to give you what you deserve.

*Ally:* Mike, for the last time, you burnt my dinner. I'm not mad. It's not a big deal. I don't even like pizza anyway!

*Mike:* You're sure you don't mind?

*Ally:* Of course I dont!

*Mike:* Thank god. Hey, at least the sex is still awesome!

*Ally:* 

_At this point, P1 walks up to Mike and Ally._

*Mike:* What do you want?

*P1:* Your woman.

*Ally:* You're not getting me! Now go away!

*P1:* I will have you. Mark my words, I will have you.

*Ally:* Whatever. Come back to me when your balls actually drop, ok sweet cheeks?

*P1:* They have dropped! I swear! Look!

_As Mike and Ally get up to walk away, P1 struggles with his zipper, until he finally gets it open and drops his trousers to reveal what can only be described as a bald eagle downstairs look. P1 looks up to see Mike and Ally disappearing around a corner, and goes running after the, trousers around his ankles. He rounds the corner, and waddles straight into Olympic Zero, causing OZ to spill his coffee._

*OZ:* Damn!

_OZ looks up to see who the culprit was. Upon seeing P1, _

*OZ:* *Damn!*

OZ looks down to see P1's streamlined approach to his special area,

*OZ:* :lmao, Da...:lmao ...DA...:lmao :lmao...


*DAMN!!!*

Ad...​
_The camera cuts to the ring, as Trey B makes his way down to the ring with NastyNas and Ghetto Anthony. Movement got fired last week. WWF wished him no luck in his future endeavours.

DDMac comes down, followed by Homicide and Holt. Max is well up for this fight, and he makes his way to the ring in a manner that can only be described as ABAP. _

*The match starts off, and Max immediatedly ask for the Max Tax. Trey, being as white as Movement dressed as a ghost, has no concept of what the Max tax is. He promptly receives some Max Smacks to the face. 

Max goes for the Mac Attack (What this is no-one knows, but it rhymes) but Trey B ducks it. MAX GOT ROBBED! Trey lands a few shots to Max's throat, causing Max to cough harshly. One could almost say Max hacks.

Trey B tries another approach, and rips Max's shirt open to expose his chest for some chops. Trey is visibly startled to see a 9mm Glock tucked into his Max Slacks. Turns out, Max Packs. Trey steals the gun, and throws it asdie. MAX GOT ROBBED!

Max finally starts to unleash his full arsenal on Trey B. The Max Smacks. The Max Whacks (not the one involving his Max Sacks). The Max Fax. Hell, he even breaks out the Mac Back Rack. 

Max winds up to a big finish, and outside Cide starts to make it rain. Trey B has way to fight this however, and he takes out his Umbrella ella ella, ey ey ey, look at his umbrella ella ella ey ey ey. 

Just before Max takes it to the Max, he stops and thinks. Max always gets robbed. And here he is with money falling from the sky. Max makes a smart decision, and grabs fistfulls of cash before running off to take a 5 day holiday. Trey B wins by countout. (I guess this storyline would explain Mac's absence as of late, now wouldn't it!? See what we did there? Did you see that? Realism for the :hb win)*

_As Down With The Brown start to celebrate, that eerie music from before starts again. The lights go out, and druids start to appear from the entrance ramp. The druids walk slowly down to the ring, with four hooded figures walking behind them. The druids chant, as the 4 hidden figures approach the ring. Down With The Brown and the HNIC have stopped, and are entranced by the procession. The four figures enter the ring, and the lights slowly go up. NastyNas takes a tentative step towards the figures, and suddenly the four figures attack. They expel everyone in reach from the ring in a matter of seconds. The crowd is in shock, as the tallest of the figures grabs a micraphone._

*Tall hooded dude:* Flash, Rajah, you might not recognise us, but you do know who we are. We are the rightful higher power of Wrasslin Wrestlin forums, and we are here to stake that claim. We are The Ministry of Darkness, and we come here today to show you we are not joking around. Wrasslin' Wrestlin' forums will soon be under the control of the Ministry, and there is absolutely nothing you can do about it.

Rajah? Flash? We're bringing wrasslin' baaaaack....

*2Slick:* My God King! Can things get any stranger around here!? Who the hell are these guys! How will Rajah and Flash respond!? And will Carl getting beaten to a bloody pulp? Bah Gawd, I sure hope so!

*Roman King:* Mike is so fucking money.

*2Slick:* You speak the truth King. He is figuritivly "money" as you say, but we have bigger issues King!

*Roman King:* You reckon Main Event is single?

*2Slick:* Remind me to tell you to GTFO next week! Good night folks!!!


----------



## Rajah (Feb 16, 2003)

Flash: , did you just challenge a guy named Flash to a match at a PPV called Lightning!? Seriously Dad, talk about a bad omen.

:lmao Very clever guys.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

> Roman King: You know, I come across very one dimensional on this show, it's not fair.
> 
> 2Slick: Look, boobs.
> 
> ...


:lmao

Another great show, the ministry story looks intresting.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Not as funny as other shows, but it was more useful in developing storylines and matchs for the PPV. Loved the whole challenging a guy named Flash at a PPV called Lightning. Commentary was strong too. 

Best segment was definitely AMP, WCW, and Jeffdiva lover.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice show guys.

I was seriously holding my sides at Ota and Kaneanites match.

:lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

You said I was going to be 'included' somehow this week :$

(build-up)


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I did say that, but the planned feud has been escalated over a longer time frame, thus meaning more of a build up. That, or I lied. :hb

Also, I just noticed that sn1ggers comes up as s******s. I assure you, the word was not meant as laughing at black people...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Me and Placebo are the hooded dudes.

Probably not.

But I don't know who else it might be, apart from Emporer Swinder-whatever. Returning from the dead. A.K.A a huge break from the forum.

Yeah, I'm a phsycic and shit.


----------



## Rajah (Feb 16, 2003)

MoD - Nitemare and Amish. :lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I suggest a VBookie be made.

Yeah.

Srsly.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Awesome stuff guys, the whole show had me in stitches!

AMP, the video was hilarious. Take a bow mate. 



Rajah said:


> MoD - Nitemare and Amish. :lmao


I was thinking the same while reading the show.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Awesome man as always no mention but the Jeff thing was hella funny :lmao:.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'll take the hoody persona on board.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Not as good as the others, but still very good. AMP's youtube video was the best bit. 


Rajah said:


> MoD - Nitemare and Amish. :lmao


Yeah I was thinking the same.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Slam: The old one speaks the truth: You see, last week The Slam managed to make an impression here at WWF. Some of you may have thought of The Slam as a happy go lucky guy. As a guy who was here just to have a bit of fun. Well, as Pyro found out last week, The Slam is more than that! So take a big ol chunk of lube Pyro, rub that lube all over your reverse pie, and prepare to feel The Slam's metaphoric power!
> 
> Perfect: What?
> 
> ...


That part made me literally lol for some reason. :side:


Great show except the P1 part. That part was lame I hate that P1 guy he does not deserve to be in WWF anymore. How about an idea of KKUK vs P1 in a loser leaves WWF match at Lightning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

But the stipulation is, the loser actually has to leave the forum.

Forever.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Evolution said:


> But the stipulation is, the loser actually has to leave the forum.
> 
> Forever.


I love yo.....

I mean I love your idea's...

:$


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Evolution said:


> But the stipulation is, the loser actually has to leave the forum.
> 
> Forever.


Nah.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Absolutely awesome as always Dave. Much credit to AMP for his help too.

I have only had time to read my part just yet as I'm heading out but I'll definitely read the rest later.

I was getting worried for a minute that I wasn't good at stuff but then I got swerved  That was very clever! And do you really think Allyson would be that cruel to shout P1 down like that  I loved that part :$ I still fear P1 though and I also fear the bald eagle look.

Loved it


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Absolutely awesome as always Dave. Much credit to AMP for his help too.
> 
> I have only had time to read my part just yet as I'm heading out but I'll definitely read the rest later.
> 
> ...


You better fear me as I have a head like an eagle and balls like a horse. :side:


Not to mention I am better looking than 25 movie stars. I will get Ally eventually I tell you, I will get her.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Great job, as always!

My segment was funny  Though I don't think Im that mean lol. P1 still has no chance


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I just watched that AMP video and it was absolutely hilarious. I'm so technically n00bified but I believe I'm right that it was a video of some kind of regular wrestling Youtube shooters with AMP dubbing over. The high voice he gave WCW (unless WCW recorded his own stuff, in which case I apologise!) was awesome and I like the fact they took the p*ss out of themselves just as much as everyone else (such as the TNA mod jokes) because if you are willing to set yourself up for a ribbing, then it's kinda vindifies ribbing everyone else.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> I just watched that AMP video and it was absolutely hilarious. I'm so technically n00bified but I believe I'm right that it was a video of some kind of regular wrestling Youtube shooters with AMP dubbing over. The high voice he gave WCW (unless WCW recorded his own stuff, in which case I apologise!) was awesome and I like the fact they took the p*ss out of themselves just as much as everyone else (such as the TNA mod jokes) because if you are willing to set yourself up for a ribbing, then it's kinda vindifies ribbing everyone else.


It was funny 

I watched it and it made me laugh so much. Amp, you should do those more often because they are great for a laugh and very creative


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Yup, initially I just read my segment of the show and was going to read the rest later but someone pointed me in the direction of that video and I loved it 

I don't know if it's the kind of thing you could do every week as it's like eight minutes of material which must take a while to do and then would be hard to keep fresh every week but I'm sure if anyone could handle it, AMP could.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

LMFAO at the RTC/Michaels gif, that gif of Michaels gets me everytime. It was totally unexpected. Great show like usual.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

I seriously laughed out loud at the 'ANOTHER!' section, and that video. Brilliant.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

If you didn't like the JDL/4Life segment, the YouTube video, or the HBK/RTC GIF......I'll red rep you.

Take a guess at what parts I had a hand in


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

HPQ is such a biotch.

I died during the HBK/RTC gif. Great stuff.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Great work Dave as always. We still need to see some Jake Roberts stuff tho


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I wish I could take any credit whatsoever for that video.


But still green rep me like the video said. :$


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Lmao great show guys.

MoD = Nitemare, Amish, BreakdownV1, and someone who I cannot remember.


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

No Fail again?

This show was definately not a complete failure. 

Funny, loved the start. I also loved the Flash bit.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

all i have to say is this


----------



## One Night Stand (Dec 2, 2004)

it would appear this is beginning to run along the lines of "gulp" WCW as no mention was made of what became of 'Sabu" one Night Stand, last seen tied up after smoking a butt outside?
seems like forgotten, or unfinished storyline. so sad.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Awesome show, keep up the splendid effort


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Great stuff. YouTube vid was hella funny.

MITB needs to be brought back - maybe I should post more often.:$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I got a line :shocked:

I feel important now :side:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Yay! Another Bethany and her boobs thing. Oh with added Stalker 

:no:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback folks. 

So far, no-one has correctly identified the Ministry of Darkness, interesting guesses though. Keep em coming 

Little open audition here, for anyone who wants to be on the show and hasn't featured (or prominently) so far. If you want to be, post a little idea for a suitable character you think would suit yourself, or a short scene in which you feature in. The best one (character) shall get featured on the show. 

Hint: Taking shots at yourself goes a long way


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I shouldn't have to audition because I was supposed to be on the last show but someone forgot to write me in .


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> I shouldn't have to audition because I was supposed to be on the last show but someone forgot to write me in .


:$

Yeah, you're already in :$


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Sweet, now don't forget this time or some handicapped activists will be hunting you down .


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Probably some feminists also.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I guess i'll present my charachter then.

I'm the neutral Belgian. I'm always neutral and I get invaded and beaten and destroyed, a lot. I'm not a jobber though :side:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

So basically you just get your ass kicked back-stage?

Can't really think of anything for myself, so whatever


----------



## MIZ (Aug 8, 2006)

Da Miz needs to be in the WWF :side: 

I think a Miz character would be great, and you said i would be in WWF months ago


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Me too. You know I could be a star.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

MIZ said:


> Da Miz needs to be in the WWF :side:
> 
> I think a Miz character would be great, and you said i would be in WWF months ago


So basically a 12 year old running around on a power trip?

I don't think your old enough


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'll join and make a faction with Evo. :side:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

What would we actually do though?

We don't even watch wrestling anymore :$


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm not sure 

Monty can think of something!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hey! Hang on a second! I planned this 'faction' thing with Evo month or so ago.

Ya.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I was unknowing of this :$


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Guys, guys!

There is enough of me to go around!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Better idea.

Aussie(no pun intended on the member, or maybe?)faction

Me, Evo, Nickster in a stable something like NWO? But Kylie(Aussie) should join our faction too, we need a female!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I like the way you think. Does Evo want in?


----------



## MIZ (Aug 8, 2006)

Im not 12! Im begging for you to slip up in the GFX section...oh that will be the day.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

So you can abuse the very little power you have? Not like there's much to 'slip' up in there anyway.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah I'm in if it goes ahead.

Yeah I'm pretty sure there isn't much I can do to screw up there. I laugh at your lack of power.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

New faction of NWO, with me, Nickster and Evo, and possibly a ladies companion? And a little dweeb that runs around the 'show' and tries to give warnings and expediting his power.

How's that sound?

Little dweeb, you know who you are.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

But he can only give warnings to people in the line out the front.

Sooooo really there is nothing to be afraid of right?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Oh yeah, true. He's just a patsy trying to get some air time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Thanks for the feedback folks.
> 
> So far, no-one has correctly identified the Ministry of Darkness, interesting guesses though. Keep em coming


But it gave me an idea.:side:
*Mid-week report*​


> The Wrestling Observer reports that Spartanlax and 3VK (SideFX) have been recovering properly after that brutal match at Fusion that saw Spartanlax get a severe neck injury and 3VK get many injuries as well. They are both still pretty banged up and not cleared to return to the ring. At this point 3VK is scheduled to return at a sooner date than Spartanlax. We will have another update on their conditions ASAP.
> 
> From wwf.com
> 
> ...


Sorry its so long.:$


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

lol at Diesel and him being eliminated because of SvR 08. No one wins the match? Genius.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ no one winning the match.

:lmao

Nice guys, nice.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Masked man = Nickster?!

Maybe Miz? What an embarrassment 

Nice stuff guys, I liked my small promo. :$


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

It was Fail wasn't it? I should have been the 5th man in that match!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Love it K











> Against Evolution, Diesel, Arjun and one slot will be open for whoever else wants to enter the match. Those were the first few names that came to my head.


:lmao


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I was hoping I would be the last man. I love the fact Fail failed again though. He must be on the verge of suicide by now.

:lmao


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, I wouldn't normally do this, but I figured since you put out an open audition for a character in WWF I figured I might as well give it a shot, it's pretty fuckin' entertaining.

Right, so my character. Most people know that I claim to be MVP's biggest mark, and thats already become a running joke on my part, so it could work if I came in as essentially a jobber who followed Homicide around, bigging him up, carrying his stuff to the ring ,trying to impress him and shit like that. Only a rough idea, but you get the picture. It wouldn't matter what wrestler I'd be on the roster, but maybe it could build up to a feud or some shit in like a years time, haha.

Doesn't bother me if it's used or not, but I'm in a creative mood! Good show, regardless.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I pretty much marked, tbh.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

That was great Headliner. Diesel was eliminated in a great way and I love how Fail failed once again.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

I wonder who the masked men can be? Anyways, I look forward to the next show.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums
Monday 11th June​
_As the pyro goes off this week, the crowd in attendance is somewhat lacking. They seem very surprised that the show could possibly be up on time. None the less, no expenses are spared._

*2Slick:* Welcome Ladies and Gentlemen, to the final show before WWF's next ppv, Lightning! And we've got some great action coming up for you tonight!

*Roman King:* 2Slick is not old.

*2Slick:* Righ...I told you to say it convincingly.

*Roman King:* I'd have to believe it to say it convincingly. It's not my fault you're old.

*2Slick:* I spend all week telling you to make sure there's no old jokes, and here we are, 20 seconds in...

*Roman King:* Hey, 20 seconds is a long time for a man of your age.

*2Slick:* I don't get paid enough for this.

*Roman King:* You get paid!?

*2Slick:* Ehh...no? :side:

*Roman King:*  

_The womens tag match is up first. Lady Croft approaches the ring focused. Her mind is dead set on the womens title. Next the main-event and Jacker come out to some random Daddy Yankee song. Jacker starts throwing up gang signs and salutes the Latino Nation. The Australian Goddess Aussie comes out next to a good reaction. Her womanly presence keeps the crowd on its toes. Last, Lady B comes out in serious mode. No boob jokes, so the crowd gives her the Haas (dead) pop._

*Main-Event and Aussie start the match off. Aussie points at Main-Event and the crowd boos. Aussie points at herself and the crowd cheers. Main-Event gets mad and uses a nice take down to start a series of right hand punches. She gets up, shouts random spanish that the crowd don't understand before Aussie takes her down with right hand punches. The match goes on like this in typical fashion. For the next 5 minutes Aussie and Main-Event brawl it out with Aussie getting the upper hand. Jacker tells Main-Event to start doing mat wrestling, but Main-Event has no idea what that means. 

Main-Event is able to tag out to Lady Croft who quickly gets on the offensive. She grounds Aussie with her quickness and technique for the next few minutes. Lady Croft sees the chance for embarrassment. She tries to take Aussie's top off but Aussie is able to counter and get the hot tag to Lady B!

Lady B cleans house. She takes out Lady Croft and then takes out Main-Event. The crowd still isn't fired up. Lady B does a series of moves on Lady Croft before signaling for the Bulldog. Jacker's concern rises and he calls out the Latino Nation with knives in hand. Jacker stops the Latino Nation before things get violent. He picks out some female members of the crew and they distract Aussie and the referee. This enables Main-Event to hit Lady B with her very own womens championship. Lady Croft covers for the 1, 2, 3.*

*Jacker:* Viva La Raza!!!

_Main-Event and Jacker walk off proud with the Latino Nation. They will probably party and drink Corona all night. Aussie walk off disappointed, but she also realizes she wasn't pinned. Lady Croft picks up Lady B's title, holds it up and drops it on Lady B's face. The ultimate disrespect._

*Lady Croft*: Me, You. At Lightning. I'm taking this title and there's nothing you can do about it but cry.

*2Slick:* Well I'll be a Canadian immigrant, Lady Croft just showed no respect to Lady B! This is gonna be one helluva fight at Lightning King!

*Roman King:* How much do they pay you?

_The camera cuts to backstage, where CaLi is standing waiting for his team mate to arrive. Cal does not look impressed._

*Imperfect:* Hey man, what's up?

*Cali:* What?

*Imperfect:* What's up?

*Cali:* What?

*Imperfect:* What's up?

*Cali:* Funny you should ask, where were you last week?

*Imperfect:* Oh, uh, yeah, sorry about that. Where's HPQ?

*Cali:* What?

*Imperfect:* Where's HPQ?

*Cali:* What?

*Imperfect:* Where is WE Legend, Hypnotiq?

*Cali:* Funny you should ask that too. He got dumped down a sewer. He's gone. Which you would have known if you had been here last week.

*Imperfect:* So it's just us two?

*Cali:* What?

*Imperfect:* It's just the two of us?

*Cali:* What?

*Imperfect:* We are the only two left?

*Cali:* Yes Imperfect, we are the only two left. And I'm pretty pissed at you. If you had been here last week, none of this would have happened. Now it's just me and you, and I'm not even me any more. Fuck The Red Scare, fuck HPQ, and fuck you. I do not need you. You can drag your sorry ass down to the ring and fight like a man if you want, but don't think for a second that I need you there.

*Imperfect:* Why are you talking so weird?

*Cali:* What?

*Imperfect:* I said why are you talking weird?

*Cali:* What?

*Imperfect:* Why do you keep saying what!?

*Cali:* What?

*Imperfect:* You keep saying what.

*Cali:* What?

*Imperfect:* You keep saying what.

*Cali:* What do I keep saying?

*Imperfect:* What.

*Cali:* What?

*Imperfect:* What.

*Cali:* What?

*Imperfect:* What!!

*Cali:* What? 

At this point, the crowd pop loudly for the interchange. They even find themselves chanting along with the "What?"'s. Cali might be an asshole, but he sure is entertaining.

*Cali:* Don't answer that. You see, during my week off I got the chance to reflect. 

*Crowd:* What!?

*Cali:* I got the chance to reflect.

*Crowd:* What?

*Cali:* Killa Cali got the chance to reflect. And do you know what I was reflecting on?

*Crowd:* What?

*Cali:* Do you know what I was reflecting on?

*Crowd:* What?

*Cali:* Are you aware of what subject I was thinking about?

*Crowd:* What?

*Cali:* I was thinking about myself. 

*Crowd:* What?

*Cali:* You see, I'm tired of carrying other people through matches.

*Crowd:* What?

*Cali:* Carrying HPQ through matches.

*Crowd:* What?

*Cali:* Carrying you through matches.

*Crowd:* What?

*Cali:* I said I'm tired of carrying people through matches.

*Crowd:* What?

*Cali:* So I said to myself, Cali needs a gimmick change.

*Crowd:* What?

*Cali:* I said I need a gimmick change.

*Crowd:* What?

*Cali:* *looks at the camera* I said that Killa CaLi needs to find himself a new gimmick. 

*Crowd:* What?

_At this point, the crowd pops loudly again._

*Cali:* So I came up with a gimmick.

*Crowd:* What?

*Cali:* Then I came up with another.

*Crowd:* What?

*Cali:* Then another.

*Crowd:* What?

*Cali:* Another.

*Crowd:* What?

*Cali:* Another.

*Crowd:* What?

*Cali:* Another!

*Crowd:* What?

*Cali:* Another!

*Crowd:* What?

*Cali:* Another!!

*Crowd:* What?

*Cali:* Another!!!!

*Crowd:* What?

*Cali:* Another!!!!

*Crowd:* What?

*Cali:* Another!!!!

*Crowd:* What?

*Cali:* Another!!!!

*Crowd:* What?

*Cali:* Another!!!! You get the idea, Killa Cali came up with a lot of new gimmicks Imperfect!

*Crowd:* What?

_The crowd roars their appreciation._

*Cali:* And you know? I found one. No more Mr Nice Guy, I will take what's mine, and god help anyone in the way.

As Cali walks away, the crowd applauds loudly the fantastic promo by Cali, as Imperfect looks, quite simply, _stunned_.

Ad...​
_We return from the ad just in time to see Role Model come out with NCIH to a solid reaction from the crowd. RM and NCIH are still smiling about what they did last week when they took out HPQ for what appears to be permanently. The Imperfect comes out with Killa CaLi and he looks to be nervous. Being accused of having multi-personalities and seeing his partner HPQ get taken out seems to have hit a few nerves, as does the new change in attitude in his partner._

*The match starts off with Imperfect's nervousness turning into aggression as he charged toward Role Model with stiff punches to the face and mid-section. That aggression soon backfires as Role Model uses his ring smarts to humble Imperfect. Imperfect backs into a corner and ask CaL for advice. CaL gives him the  look and just tells him to whip his ass. 

Imperfect is able to get the upper hand by a simple poke to the eye. From there he dominates the next few minutes of the match with the intent to kill. He shouts "now you know how it feels" to Role Model while constantly stomping him until he gets to the ropes. Imperfect taunts to the crowd but that becomes his disadvantage when Role Model hits a desperation Spinebuster for a 2 count. 

Things get real ugly when Imperfect crawls over to NCIH and tries to spit on him. NCIH evades, gets furious and bitch slaps Imperfect. Seems like he likes doing that to people. CaL gets in the ring while the ref is busy with NCIH and gives Role Model a stunner!!! Imperfect goes for the pin but NCIH cleverly puts RM foot on the rope without the ref seeing.

Both men continue to fight it out for the last few minutes. The emotion of these rivals are in the air as the ref had to break them up several times. Imperfect whips Role Model to the ropes and attempts a backbody drop, but he bends over (no ****) too quickly and Role Model catches him with the Pedigree for the win. *

_Role Model immediately rolls out the ring with NCIH as the ref holds his hand up as the victor. CaL looks pissed and he runs to get a mic._

*CaL:* When I give someone a stunner, the match should be over. I think I need to teach that lesson at the PPV. You two vs us in a hardcore tornado tag team match at Lightning. Maybe when we win we can throw you two down sewers assholes.

*NCIH:* Of course we accept. Role Model will bring his sledgehammer. You two bring your bodybags.

*2Slick:* My gawd! This will be carnage! This will be a bloodbath! This will be absolute havoc!

*Roman King:* Seriously, how much do you get paid for this? I wont spaz out, I just want to know.

_We cut to backstage, where CarlitosCabanaGirl is sitting on a box. She is visibly upset._

*P1:* Well, well, well. Look who we have here. A poor, defenceless Ally. Where's your man now Ally? Where's big bad Mike?

*Ally:* Please go away. I am in no mood.

*P1:* You need a shoulder to cry on? A sympathetic ear? An special Oregon hug?

*Ally:* No. Mike knew you'd be like this, so he left you this message.

_Ally hands P1 a note. When I say note, there are 15 pages. Front and back._

*P1:* You think I'm going to read this crap? He's gone, I'm here, I'm by no means queer, and you're about to get dominated.

*Administrator:* Wait just a second. I was going through the memberships/contracts and it appears that yours expired yesterday. This means two things. 1) You are no longer a loyal supporter of our bad ass production. 2) You won't be trying to "take" Ally like you think. However, I have issued out a 1 day contract for the PPV. You are scheduled in a match against this man right here:

At this point, P1 gets smacked upside the head with a wheelchair. He falls to the ground in pain, dropping Mike's 30 page letter. His assailant stoops down and picks up the letter. The camera pans up, and we see the identity of the attacker. Two artificial legs, it's Zach "Dark Church" Gowan!!! Admin swerve? I think so.

*Admin Swerve!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Dark Church:* You might not want to read this letter P1, but Mike was a good man, and he deserves to be respected. So allow me to read it for you. Ahem. It reads, 

"You suck. You suck. You suck. You suck. You entirely suck. You completely suck. You suck on an unimaginable level......"

I could go on, but I think you get the message P1. Mike says you suck. I think you suck. Ally definately thinks you suck, and in honour of that, with Admin's blessing, I challenge you to a match at lightning. A "you suck match". I will fight in honour of Mike. You can fight in honour Oregon. The loser has to suck a dick.

Pucker up, bitch.

Ad...​
_The HNIC come to the ring with accompanied by the Tornahoes, Lady Croft and Tempest. Apparently Tempest is Mac's manager now. Random? Yes. Then again, this is WWF._

*Holt:* Ok listen up bitches. For weeks Down With The Brown has been trying to prove they are the top stable in this company when we all know who it is. Look who we are surrounded by. We have our my lovely tornahoes, the next womens champion Lady Croft, Tempest? Where you come from? Nevermind. Down With The Brown aren't cool enough or black enough to be surrounded by such lovely ladies. 

*Max:* Black enough? Look whos talking Mr. History Channel.

*Holt:* It's called expanding your horizons. Why you always gotta say smart shit when I'm talking? Then you wonder why the Torahoes you get are a 5/10. 

*Roman King:* Ouch!

*Max:* 

*Holt:* Like I was saying, I have to proposal to make. Since we have better things to do than feud with you peasants forever, at Lightning our teams collide in a Hardcore 6 man tag elimination match. Cide, Max and I verses you three man bitches. Accept or punk out. Your choice.

_The "Coach" Ghetto Anthony and the rest of Down With The Brown come to the ramp._

*NastyNas*: Holt we acce..

*Ghetto Anthony*: Why is you talking? And how did you get a mic? Anyway, Holt we accept your challenge. Its a real shame that you will stop at nothing to embarrass me and tear this group apart. You are truly an asshole and I wish everyone else would realize that. You will see how black I am when I give you the beating of a lifetime at Lightning! 

*Homicide_187:* But you live in Kansas?

*Holt:* :lmao

*Trey B:* Yo yo yo. Ya not about to be messing with my manz like that. Everyone knows I'm more gangsta than all of you combined. Give me five minutes with all those bitches in the ring and they will be wanting to marry me. 

*Max:* Five minutes? You can't even last two minutes.

*Holt:* BURN!

*Trey B:* Shit, dawg, your momma wasn't complaining.

*Max:* A momma joke? I would expect nothing less from a caucasian. And please stop saying dawg, you're white.

*Trey B:* Watch yo mouth, dawg!

*Max:* :no: 

*Ghetto Anthony:* Stop it! Stop it now! We are gonna come out of this match on top and I still steal your tornahoes. Bye.

*Holt:* Ok move along. The special guest referee for the match will be on the ppv.

*Ghetto Anthony:* Wait, WTF? Special Ref?

*Holt:* Yea, that was part of the proposal I didn't mention. You agreed to this when you accepted the proposal. See Marcus, I'm always one step ahead of you. Now be gone bitches.

_Down With the Brown leave the ramp in a rage while the HNIC stay in the ring for a moment to pose for the crowd before leaving._

_The camera goes to backstage, where the RTC are preparing to address the nation._

*David:* Good evening. Ladies and Gentlemen, we are here to address a problem that is sweeping through WWF like a plague. Man love.

*Platt:* Adam and Eve, not Adam and Steve.

*David:* Man love that is being glorified by none other than your tag team champions, Kaneanite and Otacon.

*Platt:* When the dong doesn't fit, you must not submit.

*David:* We believe in fornication for procreation. That cannot be accomplished through man love. 

*Platt:* Up with boobs, down with ass lubes.

*David:* We are going to show our commitment by destroying the 2nd gayest team here at WWF, next!

*Platt:* Straight for life. Man lovers need a wife.

Ad...​
_As we come back from the ad, we see the Right To Censor already in the ring. They are striding the ring purposefully, awaiting the arrival of what they have called the 2nd gayest tag team on WWF". Who will it be?

We are not made to wait for too long. A mixtape of songs begins to play, a combination of "I'm Coming Out" by Diana Ross, which blends into "Outside" by George Michael, which warps into "So Many Men, So Little Time" by Miquel Brown. Out onto the stage leaps King "Kanyon" Placebo theatrically, followed none to happily by Rob "Evolution" Conway. 

Placebo bounces his merry way down to the ring, dragging Evolution with him by the hand. Evolution looks none too happy, he did not expect to be outed like this. He does receive some encouragement, however, from a fan in the front row. The fan is holding a sign that reads "Confused about your sexuality? PM me. I'm very open. Porn Freak."

That's just odd.

King Placebo is more than happy to start off this match. He steps between the 2nd and top rope, making sure not to bend his legs in the slightest. The crowd shudders at the sight...if they wanted to see male ass they would have looked at Lord Wizzy's sig._

*Placebo and Platt start off the match. Placebo walks straight up to Platt, accentuating his hips with every stride. He gets "all up" in Platt's face. Platt looks confused. He thinks Placebo is trying to slag him, but he simply doesn't take offence to being called a "fanny loving tit suckers", so he simply says thanks.

This enrages Placebo, and he promptly bitch slaps Platt flush on the cheek. Bad move. Platt barely flinches, before unleashing a devastating blow (not the kind Placebo wanted) to the mid section. Platt follows this up with a series of left and right forearm shots, grounding Placebo to his knees.

Unfortunately for Platt, Placebo is happiest when on his knees, and he proceeds take Platt down with a swift swipe of the legs. Placebo tries to go for the pin, but Platt seems to think Placebo is going for his personal pin, and reacts with haste, kicking violently until he is back on his feet. Platt is flustered, that was a close penile call...he'll have to be more careful. David tags in to give Platt a breather, and Placebo tags in Evolution for his own fun.

Evolution steps into the ring. He is a man of his word, and he will compete, but he is clearly reluctant about the setting he finds himself in. David shows no such reluctance, and clobbers Evo with a clothesline. David throws Evolution against the ropes and catches him with a running knee. Evolution flips over in a fancy manner, and lands very awkwardly. For someone who is acting unhappy with his current role, he sure does bump like a man lover.

With David going for a pin, Placebo runs into the ring, arms flailing like a Wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tube man. Platt makes the intercept and nails Placebo with a running shoulder block. David capitalises and picks up Evolution, and drops him with a double underhook DDT. Pin and 1,2,3.* 

Platt and David stand tall in the ring, while Evolution limps back up the ramp, looking pissed. Placebo goes running up the ramp like a little girl.

*David:* Kaneanite...Otacon, your asses are going down at Lightning!

*Platt:* Their asses are what?

*David:* I mean...we are going to beat you up in a wrestling match and take your tag team titles!

*Platt:*









*2Slick:* Well folks, look like we have ourselves a match at Lightning! The Right To Censor are going to try and censor the tag team champs!

*Roman King:* Is it, like, in your contract or what? My contract said no one got paid!

_The camera cuts to backstage, where we see Mae Young hobbling along. She is so old. From nowhere, Prime Time Khali comes out._

*PTK:* Greaghrrrllllllllet me hrelp yrou.

*Mae Young:* What a sweet boy. Thank you Mr Khali.

*PTK:* Prrrllllleashe, crall me Khrali.

*Mae Young:* Ok Mr Khrali. Tell me, what is a hunk like you doing helping a old fogey like me?

*PTK:* Yourgh lovergly :$

*Mae Young:* But the age differance, don't you think it would be a bit much?

*PTK:* Nar nar nar! PTKhali wrent out wit grirl brorn in 1990!

*Mae Young:* You did what!? Ugh, get away from me, you sick bastard!

*PTK:* NNNAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLYYYYYYYY  

Ad...​
_As we come back from the ad, we see Jeffdivalover walking backstage. He looks thoroughly annoyed._

*WCW:* Hey JDL.

*JDL:* I am in no mood!  

*AMP:* Why's that?

*JDL:* I recently got fired.

*WCW:* They fire people from McDonalds?

*JDL:* I worked as a security guard.

*AMP:* Guarding McDonalds burgers, while you cook them?

*JDL:*  

*WCW:* Ah, we just playing with ya.

*JDL:* Well stop it.

*AMP:* Y

*JDL:* Because I lost my job!

*WCW:* At McDonalds.

*JDL:* Right.

*AMP:* HIGH FIVE!

*JDL:*  

*WCW:* Well, at least you can go home to a loving woman.

*JDL:*   

*AMP:* Even I thought that was below the belt.

*JDL:* It was  you guys are always taking shots at me. I wish you would stop. 

*WCW:* But it's fun.

*JDL:* Not for me it's not! I've had it!

*AMP:* Is our little Jeff growing himself a set?

*JDL:* I'm not a gardener ffs!  

*WCW:* I believe AMP was referring to your newfound testicles.

*JDL:* I should cuss you both out right now!

*AMP:* Plz do.

*JDL:* I'm going to go one better! I'm sick of this. I challenge you two to a match at Lightning! I'll find myself a partner!

*WCW:* :lmao

*AMP:* :lmao

*JDL:*  

*WCW:* Your serious?

*AMP:* He's serious?

....

*WCW:* :lmao

*AMP:* :lmao

*WCW:* Oh, oh, we acce :lmao

*AMP:* See you at Lightn :lmao

*JDL:* You two will be sorry!!!  

_The camera goes back to the arena, and it's time for the main event of the night.

I AM SlaM and Mr. Perfect come to the ring together to a mixed reaction. The negative part of this mixed reaction is directed toward Perfect because of his actions against Carl two weeks ago. He doesn't care. Because he's Perfect. The US Champion Carl comes to the ring pissed off. He's ready for a fight. Lastly, the WWF Champion Pyro comes out in his normal stretch limo. He brags to the crowd about being richer than them. He's happy, cocky and focused._

*Carl and SlaM start the match. Carl wants Perfect to come in, but Perfect says he's not worthy. Carl takes his anger out on SlaM with vicious right hands and kicks for the first few minutes of the match. SlaM eventually counters with punches of his own and lands a nice DDT. 

SlaM tags in Perfect temporarily for cheap hits, then Perfect tags back out to SlaM who gives Carl a few slaps on the head for embarrassment. SlaM plays to the crowd a bit, but this lets Carl tag in Pyro! SlaM quickly notice the tag and to tag Perfect. He's not scared. He's just playing mind games.

Pyro and Perfect trade punches with Pyro getting the advantage. Pyro lands a nice big boot on Perfect, then knocks SlaM off the apron. He turns around to get the Perfect Plex! Carl is able to make the save and he wants the tag. After minutes of struggling, Pyro gets the hot tag to Carl! 

Carl immediately goes after Perfect with a relentless attack. As Slam is about to get back in the ring, he notices a "Swat Cash" sign in the front row and starts chatting with the guy about swat cash. Perfect would once again turn the tables and get on the offensive with a series of impressive moves. He tries the Perfect Plex on Carl but he counters with a ROLL UP for the 1, 2, 3.*

_Carl and Pyro celebrate their win. SlaM is confused but still interested in Swat Cash and Perfect is in the ring stunned._

*2Slick:* That Carl is really starting to piss me off!

At this point, the lights suddenly go out. The now familiar eerie music starts to play, and the Ministry of Darkness descends the ramp. Slam and Perfect back up into the ring, and they seem terrified of this group of mysterious figures. Fortunately, they are subjected to no attack from Carl and Pyro. They too, seem terrified. 

The MoD enter the ring. Four figures. Four threatening figures. The figure resembling The Undertaker walks into the centre of the ring. You could hear a pin drop. This is it. This is the moment the world was anticipating. Who are these people? Who are these threatening people?



































It's Kliqster! The remaining three people also reveal their robes to reveal Stainless, BreakdownV1 and AlexXx! The UKKliq! It's the god damn UKKliq!

*Kliqster:* Guess who just brought sexy back.

*Stainless:* Me.

*BDV1:* Quite clearly, I am the one responsible for the return of "sexy"

*AlexXx:* I have baps.

...

...

*Kliqster:* Baps takes it.

*Stainless:* Totally.

*BDV1:* I love baps.

*AlexXx:*  

*Kliqster:* Right, now that the issue of the return of sexy, and a cheap plug for AlexXx's baps are out of the way, on with new business.

*Stainless:* WWF.

*BDV1:* Lightning.

*Kliqster:* Indeed. WWF used to be run by this here UKKliq. Now, things might have changed, but nothing has changed.

*Stainless:* That makes entirely no sense.

*Kliqster:* I love you.

*Stainless:* I'll allow it.

*Kliqster:* At Lightning, the UKKliq will once again rise to power. How? Well, lets just say we are taking back our power. We are taking back Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums.

*BDV1:* With sexiness.

*AlexXx:* And baps.

*Stainless:* And her baps.

_At this point Rajah comes to the ring furious_

*Rajah:* What the hell are you doing here? Breakdown finally got away from his girlfriend I see. Wait, and what the hell are you doing with my daughter?

*Kliqster:* Ah, she's with her real family. Family that actually look sexy.

*Stainless:* We just brought sexy back, and Rajah just buried it.

*BreakdownV1:* In order to bring sexy back you have to be under a certain age limit. And you have to be us me of course. Rajah fails on both accounts. 

*Rajah:* I don't have time for these childish games. You don't run anything. This is all mine. Get the hell out of my ring. NOW!

_Flash comes on the ramp looking suprised, confused and overall a man of mixed emotions._

*Kliqster:* Flashy!

*AlexXx* Flashy boy its time to come home.

_Flash doesn't know what to say or do._

*Flash:* Uh...

*Rajah:* What are you doing here little boy? Shouldn't you be preparing for the embarrassment you will receive by your almighty father?

*Flash:* You should be worried about losing your power, what power you have left, to me!

*Stainless:* And me!

....

*Stainless:* Everyone else was saying lines, I felt left out.

*Kliqster:* Wuv wu. Flash, Rajah, let me make one thing clear. You guys might fight the battle, but we decide who wins the war. Flashy boy? Make your choice. Baps, or slaps?

*BDV1:* Bap slaps?

*Stainless:* Money.

*2Slick:* The UKKliq! By gawd it's the UKKliq! What the hell does this mean!? What affect will this have on Lightning!? What will Flash do!? And will AlexXx get her baps out!? Find out next week folks!

*Roman King:* BAPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fade to close.​


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Ha. Great show. That gif of Taker with the head on it is gold. :lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Hmmm, New and better Tornahoes, me likes


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

UK Kliq ftw.

finch's head on an Undertaken gif?

Class.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

:lmao good show.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Why was the Lax/3VK feud dropped? 

Cali's part was absolutely amazing, though, loved it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^You guys are still injured. Read the mid-week report a page back.

Next show is the PPV.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The guy who supplies your GIFs is awesome :side:

Good show, especially enjoyed the Cali segment. And if 4Life jobs to Jeff/Jobber Partner, I'm going to TNA.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm lookin' forward to reading the PPV.

Good shit as always, Monty and 'Liner.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am finally in and doing my part to protect KKUK reputation. I better beat P1 though because the consequence would well for the lack of a better term suck .


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

[email protected]

Looks like Fail died in a limo or something.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Good show as usual.

Cali's part was funny.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

I should really keep up with these more often, absolutely brilliant and funny stuff.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

2Slick said:


> I should really listen to Aussie more often, absolutely brilliant and funny stuff.


Much better!  <3

I've just realised I have yet to win a match!   

All in all, another awesome show guys. Cali's part stole the show.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow I was actually on the show tonight 

I lol'd at my match, even if I did get dominated :lmao

Great show as per usual guys


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Good stuff, even though I was basically used as a gay persona.

Maybe I'll leave Evo for the 'man love'.

hmm.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Great work as always guys, really funny show. Loved Cali's segment.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Great show as always, loved the Imperfect/Cali segment :lmao


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Cali copying Stone Cold's Madison Square Garden promo from January 7th, 2002 was gold!!! I loved that. 

Roman's obsession over 2Slick's pay was much needed because he cannot just talk about rating girls every week. Have to keep him fresh like that.

Some good highlights there, definitely interested for Lightning.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

arjun14626rko said:


> Cali copying Stone Cold's Madison Square Garden promo from January 7th, 2002 was gold!!! I loved that.
> *
> Roman's obsession over 2Slick's pay was much needed because he cannot just talk about rating girls every week. Have to keep him fresh like that.*
> 
> Some good highlights there, definitely interested for Lightning.


You do reliaze this is for kicks, and not supposed to be a BTB, rit?

:argh:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I dont want to be in a suck a dick match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Mid-week report*​


> Phenomenal1 thought he would have his way with Ally after learning about KK_UK's absence. However, he was a victim of a admin swerve and put in a match against Zach "Dark Church" Gowan. Dark Church is fighting for pride and the defense of KK_UK. But is he ready for the top gangster of the mean streets of.....Oregon?
> 
> For weeks Jeffdivalover have been bullied and humiliated by 4Life in many different ways. Jeff finally tried to make a stand by challenging the two to a tag match at Lightning with Jeff picking a partner to be on his side. Of course he ended up getting laughed at and humiliated again. Will Jeff be able to find a partner? The better question is, who the hell wants to team with Jeff?
> 
> ...


Predictions are welcome! Can't wait til the PPV!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hopefully I further my personal agenda.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

> Phenomenal1 thought he would have his way with Ally after learning about KK_UK's absence. However, he was a victim of a admin swerve and put in a match against Zach "Dark Church" Gowan. Dark Church is fighting for pride and the defense of KK_UK. But is he ready for the *top gangster of the mean streets of.....Oregon?*


BALLIN!!! 

I believe I will beat DC with a little help.
4Life will beat Jeff and his partner. no matter who that might be.
Ladt B will beat Ladt Croft
Cody and Ernie wll beat RTC
DWB will beat HNIC
Perfect will beat FS
Slam will beat Pyro
Flash will beat Rajah

Thise are my predictions


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

ADR and I had better be there to make some fantastic gifs of the WWF action 

Good stuff still guys, can't wait for the PPV.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

HNIC over Down with the Brown. All that matters. 

Don't agree? Go get your fucking shinebox.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

LADY B WINS.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Despite the apparent lacking of a certain Dirtiest Player in the Game, Lightning looks like a solid PPV. Can't wait for it.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Here are my prediction's for the event.

Main-Event
Street Fight
Flash vs *Rajah*

Main-Event
WWF Championship
*I AM SlaM* vs Pyro™ (c)

US Championship 
Mr.Perfect vs *Carl (Failing Satire) (c)*

Special Referee Hardcore 6 man elimination tag team match.
Down With The Brown vs *HNIC*
Special Ref: ???

Tag Team Championships
*The Right to Censor* vs Kaneanite & Otacon (c)

Womens Championship 
*Lady Croft* vs Lady B (c)

Hardcore Tag team match
*The Red Scare* vs The Establishment

Jeff & ??? vs *4Life *

Phenomenal1 vs *Dark Church*​


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

SPOILERS FOR WHO WINS EVERY MATCH:



Spoiler



The fans


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I'll have to murder someone if I lose to JDL.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll have to murder someone if I lose to JDL.


Yourself?

Russo swerve?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm gonna be the greatest US champion ever!!

Derek is going down.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Main-Event
Street Fight
*Flash* vs Rajah

Main-Event
WWF Championship
*I AM SlaM* vs Pyro™ (c)

US Championship 
Mr.Perfect vs *Carl (Failing Satire)* (c)

*Special Referee Hardcore 6 man elimination tag team match.
Down With The Brown* vs HNIC
Special Ref: ???

Tag Team Championships
The Right to Censor vs *Kaneanite & Otacon *(c)

Womens Championship 
Lady Croft vs *Lady B* (c)

Hardcore Tag team match
*The Red Scare* vs The Establishment

Jeff & ??? vs *4Life* 
*
Phenomenal1* vs Dark Church

Great looking card too bad im not on it oh well.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Great report Headliner, the ppv is looking fantastic. 

Here's my predictions:

Main-Event
Street Fight
Flash vs *Rajah*
(With the help of the UK Kliq...hey there could be an Admin swerve here for all we know. :side

Main-Event
WWF Championship
I AM SlaM vs *Pyro™ (c)*

US Championship 
*Mr.Perfect *vs Carl (Failing Satire) (c)

Special Referee Hardcore 6 man elimination tag team match.
Down With The Brown vs *HNIC*
Special Ref: ???

Tag Team Championships
The Right to Censor vs *Kaneanite & Otacon (c)*

Womens Championship 
Lady Croft vs *Lady B (c)*

Hardcore Tag team match
The Red Scare vs *The Establishment*

Jeff & ??? vs *4Life* 

Phenomenal1 vs *Dark Church*


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Look forward to this, Mr. Monty, you are a brilliant writer.

Main-Event
Street Fight
Flash vs *Rajah*

Main-Event
WWF Championship
I AM SlaM vs* Pyro™ *(c)

US Championship 
Mr.Perfect vs* Carl (Failing Satire)* (c)

Special Referee Hardcore 6 man elimination tag team match.
Down With The Brown vs *HNIC*
Special Ref: ???

Tag Team Championships
*The Right to Censor* vs Kaneanite & Otacon (c)

Womens Championship 
*Lady Croft* vs Lady B (c)

Hardcore Tag team match
The Red Scare vs *The Establishment*

Jeff & ??? vs *4Life* 

Phenomenal1 vs *Dark Church*


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

People that bet against Down with the Brown are morons.


----------



## Kliqster (Dec 17, 2002)

Since when did The Undertaker get sexy?

Yeah, the UK Kliq is obviously the coolest clan ever to grace these boards. You only have to look at the purdiness of our faces to know that much.

Klitty for World Champ / Hall of Fame / etc etc.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll have to murder someone if I lose to JDL.


I say we murder JDL if we lose to JDL.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I say we murder JDL if we lose to JDL.


Awesome plan.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The Establishment better win, or else booking is getting shot!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I say we murder JDL if we lose to JDL.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Kliqster said:


> Since when did The Undertaker get sexy?
> 
> Yeah, the UK Kliq is obviously the coolest clan ever to grace these boards. You only have to look at the purdiness of our faces to know that much.
> 
> Klitty for World Champ / Hall of Fame / etc etc.


Women's champion...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Kliqster said:


> Since when did The Undertaker get sexy?
> 
> Yeah, the UK Kliq is obviously the coolest clan ever to grace these boards. You only have to look at the purdiness of our faces to know that much.
> 
> Klitty for World Champ / Hall of Fame / etc etc.


Your bitches weren't even as hot as our hottiest bitch. Cody.

He alone destroyed all of you. Throw in Chelsey, Dean, Otacon, and me....and it's lights out. For your ugly faces. Not for ours, though. We keep the lights on!


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

lolChelsey, bitch was fugly.

Cody's a fine piece of ass though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Stainless said:


> lolChelsey, bitch was fugly.
> 
> Cody's a fine piece of ass though.


Damn rit.

U got hiz nekkid pix!? I'll PM them to you...


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Cody is a manly man, with manly breasts.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

How is Lightning coming along?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

NCIH said:


> How is Lightning coming along?


Nothing for the past few days. With all the shit it neither seemed appropriate, nor was I feeling especially creative. Couple of days.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

You should post it now....ya know....since I'm on for a change and wanna see how badly I lose to Pyro. :agree:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Any updates on where Lightning is at?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm guessing it'd be up sometime this weekend. They just needed some time to get over the Benoit thing, and timing of this show, etc..


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm guessing a couple of days at the most. Hopefully not too long, cause it is soundin great!


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

You d00ders be a slackin'! :agree:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

The better term would be, "MrMonty took the American approach to posting shows".


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

More accurate: This is turning into TNA. :agree:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Touche.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I wanna know if I win already.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

^^^ Take it easy mate, they'll have it up whenever it's ready to be posted.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Don't worry P1 you will lose .


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Via the 5MPH Roadkill, eh?

To those unaware of what the 5MPH Roadkill manuever is, it's when DC wheels his knee into his opponents junk, and as they lay on the ground in a heap, he runs over their head until it's a puddle of blood and skull chunks.

Un-beknownst to the general public, he stole that manuever from Johnny Cage, who had to use it for a brief stint after he got ass-raped by Kano between the making of MK1 and MK2 and couldn't walk for an entire month.

And that's our little history lesson for the day.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Expect rumours, both true and false to be flying around during the next few hours as the countdown begins to tonight's WWF ppv, Lightning.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

MrMonty said:


> Expect rumours, both true and false to be flying around during the next few hours as the countdown begins to tonight's WWF ppv, Lightning.


Ooooo, interesting Dave. I look forward to it.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm marking out, atm.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Don't worry P1 you will lose .


Thats right


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

NEWSFLASH:

Extra security has been allocated for tonight's event. The reason for this extra security is unknown.

One fan was seen rushing from the backstage are shouting "OMGZ YOU'LL NEVER BELIEVE WHO'S" before he was promptly sniped in the head.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> NEWSFLASH:
> 
> Extra security has been allocated for tonight's event. The reason for this extra security is unknown.
> 
> One fan was seen rushing from the backstage are shouting "OMGZ YOU'LL NEVER BELIEVE WHO'S" before he was promptly sniped in the head.


Damn, didn't think I was that important.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

MrMonty said:


> NEWSFLASH:
> 
> Extra security has been allocated for tonight's event. The reason for this extra security is unknown.
> 
> One fan was seen rushing from the backstage are shouting "OMGZ YOU'LL NEVER BELIEVE WHO'S" before he was promptly sniped in the head.


So you've hired Dethklok's personal security team for the event huh? Nice forethought to keep people quiet.

Any word on the gif makers being in the house tonight?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^You know it!

Yea, sorry for the super lateness or "break" (blame Monty!!!!!!!:gun but we're back.

So AMP can stop messaging me on MSN with "PPV plz".


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

NEWSFLASH:

It appears the predicted card is indeed the one that shall be on show for tonights ppv. 

The UK Kliq have been spotted hanging out at the WWF arena. However, the usual jovial spirits seen from the rest of the roster have lacking. For some, this is the oppertunity of a lifetime. For others, it's their worst nitemare.

Jeffdivalover is reported to be especially close to a breakdown as he struggles to find a partner.

Reports are suggesting that P1 may be fighting for his future at WWF tonight.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I find myself wanting to boycott one of these shows to force you to book me. 

Nah, in all seriousness Dave, K, I am really looking forward to this. Probably the hightlight of the forum at the moment and always a great read. Translated, get the fucking show up soon before I blow a fucking fuse. 

...


----------



## Ross McTURTLE (Mar 22, 2006)

That was all a really good read. Can't wait for the rest.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

The use of Diesel is a must in this PPV, really.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

If you don't book me...RATINGS WILL FALL! (Just like Soviet Russia, but that's a different story.)


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm fired now. Damnit.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am marking out in anticipation. P1 you are going to get fired and have to suck a dick.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

NEWSFLASH:

The countdown is on. We are a mere few minutes from the start of the ppv lightning. How will it all go down? Stay tuned to find out!

THIS JUST IN:

There is an extra limo in the parking lot that cannot be accounted for. Who's limo is it? The special referee for the 6 man tag match? Someone elses?

Find out, after these ads!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

The anticipation is driving me nuts.

Stream plz.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

will94 said:


> The anticipation is driving me nuts.
> 
> Stream plz.


Banned.


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

MrMonty said:


> For some, this is the oppertunity of a lifetime. For others, it's their worst *nitemare*.


OMGZ NITEMARE?! LULZ OMG ORDERIN THIS PPV!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums Arena
Wednesday 11th July







_A video package plays to the people at home. It's rather uneventful, but some dramatic music and freeze frames of anguished faces make it seem far more epic than it actually is.

As the package ends, the pyro explodes not only from the stage, but down the ramp, around the ring and from the commentators table as well. Roman King even lights a sparkler stuck between his ass cheeks. 

Lightening._

*2Slick:* Welcome Ladies and Gentlemen to this, the 2nd ppv of Wrasslin Wrestlin Forums, Lightening!

*Roman King:* Crack! Ha ha ha.

*2Slick:* ...What the hell was that?

*Roman King:* I talked to Rajah...he told me why they pay you. You're charismatic, so I'm becoming more than a one dimensional running joke.

*2Slick:* By making an annoying sound?

*Roman King:* I was making the sound of Lightening for your information.

*2Slick:* Thunder?

*Roman King:* I....damn it!

*2Slick:* Stop being an idiot for a second, it looks like we dont have to wait long for the first match up of the night! Here comes P1! It's the "loser sucks a dick" match!

_The meanest mofo from Oregon since....well, since....um.....

The meanest mofo from Oregon in recorded history makes his way down to the ring. He carries with him a blow up doll of CarlitosCabanaGirl...making lewd gestures to the crowd along the way. We know this is supposed to be CCG because the doll is wearing a Zenon Konopka (pronounced zen-in kohn-op-ka) jersey. 

That, or P1 has a thing for hockey players.

Dark Church comes out to a huge pop from the crowd. Not only do the crowd wish to honour the memory of KingKurt, they actually like Dark Church. _

*The match starts off, and P1 looks amused. Dark Church is stuck on the outside of the ring in his wheelchair. This isn't going to be much of a challenge. P1 charges towards the rope and performs a suicide dive through the second rope. However, with a flisk of his wrist, DC rolls out of the way and P1 lands flat on his nose. DC rubs salt in the wound by taking out a sachet of salt, and pouring it onto P1's burst snozz. See what I did there?

P1 stands up groggily, and charges towards DC. DC, however, was playing a little possum. Quick as a flash, he unclips the two prosthetic legs from the side of his wheelchair, snaps them on and leaps to his feet. He meets P1's charge by flinging the now redundant wheelchair straight at his face. 

More nasal misery for P1.

DC throws P1 into the ring and proceeds to work him over with some strong forearm blows. As DC stands over P1 in triumph, he doesn't notice P1 using his trusty pocketknife to loosen a few of the screws on his knee. As DC steps back to set himself up for the finish, his left knee buckles and he falls to the crowd. The crowd roar their disapproval at P1's underhand tactics. DC makes a valiant effort to make it to his feet, but hard as he tries, his artificial joint just wont hold any weight. 

P1 starts to mock DC. He grabs the blow up doll of CCG and starts to fondle it, further infuriating both the crowd and DC. A loud cheer gives the mistaken impression that P1 has done something entertaining, but we soon see the cheer was for CCG, who is racing down to ringside. She leaps up to the ring apron, and calls out P1's name. P1 turns around, and his interest is certainly peaked when CCG bats her eyelids at him, and gives a teasing smile.

P1 slowly walks over to CCG, not believing his luck, but his hopes are dashed when CCG slaps him full force. She proceeds to throw a screwdriver to DC. DC furiously begins to screw his knee joint back into place as P1 grabs CCG. She is terrified but defiant, but she need not worry, as the crowd explodes with delight as DC makes it back to his feet and attacks P1 from behind. P1 doesn't know what has hit him, as DC throws him against the ropes and cathes him with a vicious spinning metallic heel kick! 

DC goes for the cover, 1,2,3! *

_CCG leaps into the ring and celebrates with Dark Church. They both look towards the heavens...they know Mike is looking down upon them. Most likely writing a long ass review of the match._

*Dark Church:* Well, you lost P1. And I believe it was a "Loser has to suck a dick" match. So get on with it.

*P1:*  Fine, but I'm not going to enjoy it.

*Dark Church:* Woah there, down boy. What the hell are you doing? I didn't say my dick...that's just gay. What's wrong with you? Your a Dick, suck your thumb, dumbass.

*P1:*  

*2Slick:* Ha ha, once again P1 makes a fool out of himself King!

*Roman King:* Thank Christ his name is Richard...

_The camera cuts to backstage where we see JeffDivalover knocking loudly on a door._

*JDL:* Hey, it's me. Open up.

*Voice:* No.

*JDL:* What? come on, we have to get ready for our match.

*Voice:* There's not going to be a match.

*JDL:* What are you talking about?

*Voice:* No match. I'm not going near those guys.

*JDL:* What the hell? You were well up for it earlier on today.

*Voice:* That was before I...go away.

*JDL:* Before what?

*Voice:* Before I changed my mind for no reason, no reason at all.

*JDL:*  What did they do to you?

*Voice:* Nothing. I'm not scared of them. I simply cannot fight tonight for a completely unrelated reason.

*JDL:* I'm coming in.

*Voice:* No! Don't!

*JDL:* Listen, there's nothing to......   

*Voice:* I told you not to come in :$

_The camera pans around to see Jeff staring at Porn Freak, hanging from a coat rack in a Borat mankini._

*Porn Freak:* This is embarassing...

_Jeffdivalover storms out of the room, most likely in search of a new partner.

The camera goes to the far side of the arena where we see Imperfect sitting on his laptop having a video discussion with his online girlfriend._

*Imperfect:* It was really weird, he's like a whole new person. I mean, I don't even think he stands for communism any more. I don't know what to do  

*Online gf:* Look, he sounds like a real meanie. If you ask me, you are carrying that team and if he doesn't see that then you should show him who's boss!

*Imperfect:* You're right. I love you.

_As Imperfect's online gf is replying with similar sweet nothings, a face slowly rises behind the screen of the laptop. A big, mean, bald face. Imperfect is in shock as Cali slowly towers over him, and leans his facee around so he is looking at the laptop screen upside down._

*Online gf:*..so if he says anything or does anything tonight, you can tell him exactly where to...

*Cali:* What?

*Online gf:* Oh....ohhh...hi Cali, I didn't mean

*Cali:* What?

*Online gf:* I mean, I meant...

*Cali:* What?

*Online gf:* I..

*Cali:* What? What? What? What what what what whatwhatwhatwhatwhat

*Online gf:* AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

*Imperfect:* Cali!  You scared her! Now she's logged off!

*Cali:* Let me make something very clear to you Imperfect. I am not here to assist you with your cyber sex love life. No that's not what I am here to do. So you can take your sticky fingers, your kissy kissy mouth and your filthy mind and get ready for our match.

*Imperfect:* Fine.

*Cali:* What?

*Imperfect:* Fine.

*Cali:* What?

*Imperfect:* I said fine! I'm ready!

*Cali:* No, your not ready. You see, when you step in the ring with Killa Cali you're never ready. It doesn't matter what side your on you're never ready. The sooner you realise that the sooner we can get along.

*Imperfect:* You can be a real asshole sometimes you know that?

*Cali:* :flip 

_The camera cuts back to the arena._

*2Slick:* That's a gool ol' texan attitude right there! Cali doesn't take crap from nobody!

*Roman King:* He doesn't look very Texan...










*2Slick:* King, what did we say about kayfabe?

*Roman King:* That it's dead?

*2Slick:* :no: Apologies folks, this is infact what Cali looks like.










_"On This Day, Bow Down To The Game!" announces the arrival of the establishment. NCIH and Role Model make their way smugly down to ringside. After their succesful attacks on The Red Scare in recent weeks, they are supremely confident. NCIH shags the ring and Role Model spits water in the air. The Establishment, people. 

The shitty communism music starts to play, and Imperfect and Cali appear on the ramp. Cali doesn't look impressed with the music choice, so gets a pane of glass and smashes it over a particularly ugle fans head. Improvisation ftw. It could be a sing of things to come in this hardcore tag team match._

*Imperfect tries to start off the match, but Cali tags himself in immediatedly, and locks horns with NCIH. NCIH offers a test of strength, but Cali has no appreciation of common deceny. He charges NCIH and takes him to the ground with a tackle, raining down fists on NCIH's face. Cali stands up and walks in a semi circle aorund the ring, shouting at no one in particular. He turns to face NCIH and allows him to get to his feet. NCIH, incensed, charges Cali, but gets taken down with a drop toe hold. Cali immediatedly moves in for a boston crab but NCIH scrambles and manages to get a hand to the rope. He turns around just to see Cali responding with :flip 

NCIH stands up and walks over to Role Model, tagging him in. Role Model steps into the ring with intent and purpose. He circles Cali, waiting for the Texan to make his move. They lock up, and Cali throws Role Model against the ropes. He goes for a clothesline, but RM steps under and performs a neckbreaker on Cali. RM doesn't let up and starts landing the knees on the fallen Cali. With Cali grounded, RM rolls out of the ring, grabs a steel chair, and re enters. As Cali stands up, RM swings and connects! Cali staggers backwards and inadvertently tags in Imperfect.

Imperfect comes in hot and manages to duck RM's chair swing, connecting with a standing drop kick. Imperfect picks up the chair himself, but a diving dropkick from NCIH sends the chair straight into his face! RM rolls over for the cover, 1,2, NO!

From the outside, Cali found a trash can and flung it wildly into the ring, landing straight on RM's back and breaking the pin. Cali rolls into the ring, already sporting a crimson mask. He staggers toward RM, but is interrupted by NCIH who delivers a devestating spear! NCIH stands up and taunts the crowd, before turning his attention back to Cali. He walks towards the slumped body of Cali, only to see the battered man defy him with

:flip

NCIH charges at Cali, but Cali grabs the tights and flings him shoulder first into the steel post turnbuckle! Cali turns his attention to RM, but before he can attack he gets a sledgehammer to the head! The blood literally spurts from Cali's head, as RM collapses again on Imperfect.

One...two...thr NO!

Imperfect gets the shoulder up! RM, infuriated, drags Imperfect to his feet, and thrusts him head first between his legs. Just as he is about to deliver the pedigree, Cali comes out of nowhere, leapfroggin Imperfect and landing a Lou Thesz press on RM! Cali pounds the now bloody RM. He stands up, and in the corner of his eye sees NCIH charging towards him. He manages to evade NCIH's attack, and as NCIH turns back around, he receives a swift kick to the stomach followed by a stunner!

Cali gets in NCIH's unconcsious face, shouting obscenities at him, before standing back up. RM is groggily getting to his feet, and Cali hits another stunner on RM! As Cali exits the ring and starts to look beneat the ring, he doesn't notice RM's body fall backwards and land on Imperfects still fallen body. He looks up only too late to see the ref counting 

One...two...three! The Establishment win!*

_Cali is visibly furious. He gets back into the ring just as NCIH and RM are getting back to their feet, oblvious to their victory. They receive another stunner each for their troubles. The ref tries to hold Austin back, but he also falls victim to a chin to shoulder finisher. This leaves only Imperfect in the ring, and he is slowly rolling around. Cali shows no sympathy as he picks up the bloody chair, and proceeds to smash the living daylights out of Imperfect.

Cali finally ends his assault, and pauses for a moment. The crowd, contrary to what you would expect, are actually cheering Cali. They seem to appreciate someone who truly believes in his himself, and who isn't afraid to show it. As Cali exits the ring, we hear a new theme song. Glass shatters.

A star is born.

The camera cuts to backstage where Will94 and ADRLavey are chatting._

*ADR LaVey:* Make any good gifs lately Will?

*Will94:* Actually yeah. I was wandering around earlier on and came across the UK Kliq. Those guys are weird.

*ADR LaVey:* What makes you say that?

*Will94:* This is what was going on...










*Will94:* See what I mean?

*ADR LaVey:* Yeah I know what you mean...same thing happened me. What the hell are these guys on? Check this out from this afternoon.










*Will94:* Odd...anywho the womens match is up next, so that should make for some better gifs!

*ADR LaVey:* Yeah! High Five!

_Will94 and ADR LaVey come to the ring with video cams and other equipment. You know what match must be coming up next.

Lady Croft walks to the ring with a purpose. She has the momentum going into this match and she’s focused and determined to take the women’s title. BIE comes to the ring to a nice ovation but that only last for two seconds as she charges after Lady Croft. O.R.T.O.N is in the stands with a big smile on his face. _

*BIE uses a nice takedown on Lady Croft and they roll around the ring for a few minutes with each lady getting the temporary upper hand. BIE gets Lady Croft up and attempts a bulldog, but Lady Croft reverses with a suplex. Lady Croft tries to embarrass BIE by pulling her pants down. Unfortunately for the men in the audience, BIE is able to shove her off.*

*Will:* Aw she was so close.
*ADR:* It’s still good enough for a gif!! 

*For the next few minutes Lady Croft lets out her aggression with constant kicks and stomps to the face. She screams out:*

*Lady Croft:* I’m going to ruin your cute little face……..BITCH!!

*She picks BIE up and tosses her by the hair. BIE lands right on her face again. Lady Croft picks her up again and nails a facebuster. She pins. 1, 2……kick out! Very close. Lady Croft starts to get frustrated. She yells at the referee and stomp on BIE some more. She heads to the top rope and attempts a crossbody splash but BIE catches her in mid-air with the Chick Kick!!! Looking tired, she immediately falls on Lady Croft for the 1, 2, 3!!!*

*2Slick:* My gawd King, she’s out cold!
*Roman King:* Remind me to never comment on BIE again.

*Will:* Sorry ADR, but I’m making a gif of that. You can stick to making “beauty gifs”
*ADR:* 

_After a few minutes of being on the ground, BIE gets up and celebrates her title win. Still appearing tired she looks at Lady Croft with little emotion and says:_

*BIE:* I’m sorry you had to find out I was better than you the hard way. Hope your face is ok. 

_She lifts up the title and walks away to a good reception from the crowd. Referees and trainers come out to check on Lady Croft. She’s still down so the crew helps get her up and takes her to the back. Will and ADR pack up their equipment and follow suit.

The camera cuts backstage and we see JeffDivalover talking to Diesel._

*JDL:* Come one Diesel.

*Diesel:* Nah.

*JDL:* Please. I need a partner, I cant face them alone.

*Diesel:* You could try.

*JDL:* I don't stand a chance on my own. I need a tag partner.

*Diesel:* Rep plz.

*JDL:* Repped.

*Diesel:* Thanks 

*JDL:* Be my partner?

*Diesel:* Nah.

*JDL:* Wep fo wep?

*Diesel:* Nah.

*JDL:* Tell you what. I'll play you at yahoo pool, best of 7 series, and if I win you have to be my partner.

*Diesel:* Ok, but if I lose I dont have to be your partner.

*JDL:* Deal!

*Diesel:* Lol.

*JDL:* Wait,  

*Diesel:* listen, if we're done here I have some unofficial modding to do.

*JDL:* I hope Callow becomes a mod before you do  

*Diesel:*  

*2Slick:* Wow, looks like Jeff really has grown himself a pair!

*Roman King:* Testicular talk is not tolerated in my presence Slick.

*2Slick:* Well you're gonna have to deal with it, coz here comes the tag team champs!

_Generic gay music (coz Cody + Ernie are gay, get it?) plays as Kaneanite and Otacon make their way down the ramp. They stop, they hug fans, they hug each other. Hugs.

The Right To Censor come out, and their mind is on business. Both Platt and David recently received promotions from Rajah, and they are in no mood to mess around._ 

*The match starts off with Platt and Otacon in the ring. Platt goes for the grapple, but Otacon has covered his body with baby oil. His intention is clear, to scare Platt away and make him afraid to touch him. However, the tag team champs age old plan isn't going to work this time. Platt takes his job seriously, and he isn't going to shy away from getting his hands dirty. The tag champs are going to have to prove themselves worthy in this match.

The relevation seems to stun Otacon, as his game plan involved gay moves. With this tactic being nullified, he doesn't know what to do. Platt takes the upper hand, albeit with some difficulty due to the abundance of baby oil, and starts to throw his weight around. He throws Otacon into the turnbuckle and follows him in with a clothesline. He throws him to the opposite corner and follows seconds later with another. This looks bad for the tag champs.

Platt Irish whips Otacon into the ropes and grabs him for a spinning spinebuster. However, he loses his grip due to the oil and Otacon flies free. He dives for his corner and tags in Kaneanite, who has been furiously wiping the baby oil off his own skin. Kaneanite goes straight into the action, and manages to outwrestle Platt to the ground. The crowd is impressed, it looks like Kaneanite isn't just a show pony. This guy's got skills. Platt manages to scamper to his corner, and David enters. The crowd roars it's excitement, as Kaneanite and David stare each other down in the middle of the ring. This is old admin v new admin. Few thought they would ever see this moment.

The two goliaths go at it, and it is truly an epic battle. The action is somewhat overshadowed however by a scuffle in the crowd. It appears a fight has broken out, and Platt leaves his corner to break it up. Platt sorts it out quickly with some knee jerk bannings. This isn't the time to mess around.

The match progresses, but not without further crowd difficulty. As Kaneanite and David are going punch for punch, Otacon is really getting the crowd going, and Platt is having an awful time trying to control things. Suddenly, Platt is grabbed by the group from the crowd wearing "4chan" t-shirts. Platt fights them admirably, but he is clearly outnumbered. For everyone he bans, another 4 engulf him. David spots the trouble, it is clear he is torn. this is the oppertunity of a lifetime, but is he willing to sacrifice his tag partner for the oppertunity?

His mind is made up for him however. Kaneanite holds up his hands and points to the struggling Platt. The foes look at each other, and they realise they must work together to get things under control. Both men leap out of the ring and go to aid Platt. It is a massacre. Bannings everywhere. The wrestlers seem to be finally getting the upper hand, but Kaneanite suddenly sprints back towards the ring, and slides in just as the count hits 9. David follows suit, but he is too late as the count hits ten. The RTC have been counted out, Kaneanite and Otacon win by countout!*

*2Slick:* Son of a bitch!

*Roman King:* Slick!

*2Slick:* I apologise, but that is bullshit! Pardon my language, but that is bullshit!

*Roman King:* You gotta do what you gotta do.

*2Slick:* I guess you're right King. I guess your right. If that's how it's gonna be, that's how it's gonna be.

*Roman King:* You ok Slick?

*2Slick:* I'm better than ok. I see how things work here. That's fair. If this is how they want to run this show, then I guess I'll just have to adapt...

_The camera cuts backstage._

*Jeff:* Hi Emperor DC.

*Emperor DC:* Uh, hi?

*Jeff:* Can you do me a really big favor? 

*Emperor DC:* Maybe. Whats in it for me?

*Jeff:* Well I don't know yet but can you be my tag partner. Pleeeeeease! I really need one because my match is about to start.

*Emperor DC:* Nah, I'm currently comfortable. I don't feel like changing that status.

*Jeff:* Nooo!!!! Please, please, please!!!

*Emperor DC:* Go ask MIZ. He'll do it.

*Jeff:* How do you know? 

*Emperor DC:* He does everything. Your wish is his command. Watch out though, he might try to get you warned for any wrong doing. 

*Jeff:* Such as?

*Emperor DC:* Curse word, evil stare, flaming in rants. Oh wait.

*Jeff:* That doesn't sound too nice. Miz isn't here.

*Emperor DC:* Must be making someone a banner. Tough luck. Well, I'm gonna go find a TV to watch you get destroyed in your match. Bye.

*Jeff:* :angry:

_The camera cuts backstage where the UK Kliq are deep in discussion, answering one of life's biggest questions._










_4Life comes to the ring taunting the fans in a very cocky fashion. The crowd loves it so much they play along with it. 4Life are eager to see Jeff's partner for this tag match. They have high expectations. Jeffdivalover comes out and stop at the halfway point to the ring. He points at the entrance way. It appears he's found a partner!!!!!

His partner is...................



































Richie77!!!???_

*WCW:* :lmao No way.
*AMP:* What a let down. 

_Jeff and Richie come to the ring happy and confident in their ability to win._

*AMP:* Dude, I heard Jeff asked a shitload of people earlier and they all slammed the door in his face. So how the hell did he get a partner?
*WCW:* Hmmm....wait. Richie why did you become Jeff's partner?

*Richie77:* He paid me. Paid me enough to not have to ask my mom for money for 5 months.

*AMP:* :lmao Makes sense now.
*WCW:* I knew it was too good to be true. Anyway ring the bell. We are about to make you guys look like the greatest tag team of all time.

*The match starts with AMP and WCW playing rock, scissors, paper to determine who wrestles first. AMP wins two out of three. As soon as he wins Jeff agressively attacks him to start off the match. He's letting out all the anger and rage that has been built up for months. He continues the assault until the ref breaks it up. His face is red. He looks like he's either gonna cry or explode. He tries to hit AMP right after the break up but AMP throws a toothpick in his eye. Jeff starts crying. 4Life laughs. AMP takes Jeff down with a clothesline and knocks Richie77 off the apron. 

AMP tags in WCW. WCW slaps him around for a bit before hitting a nice side slam. He covers but Jeff kicks out at two. Jeff has the spirit of a warrior and the mentality of a stalker. The perfect mix. WCW tries to drag him in the corner but Jeff escapes, crawls to Richie and tags him in. Richie runs to AMP and knocks him off the apron. Instead of staying in the ring to fight WCW, he lands a plancha to AMP on the outside. WCW is distracted and Jeff comes from behind with a rollup! 1, 2, WCW kicks out. 

For the next few minutes, Jeff tries to take down WCW but WCW out powers him and slams him to the ground. Meanwhile, Richie is on the outside continuing the attack on AMP until AMP lands a hard right and throws him in the ring. The ref knows he lost control of this match so he lets them fight. Richie attempts a cross body but AMP catches him in mid air and hits the fallaway slam. Jeff directly runs into a massive big boot from WCW. 4Life motions for their finishers. AMP hits the Outsiders Edge on Richie. WCW hits a Jacknife Powerbomb on Jeff. The crowd chants "ONE MORE TIME!" 4Life picks them back up and does another Outsiders Edge and Jacknife Powerbomb to Richie and Jeff. The crowd chants "ONE MORE TIME!" again! 4Life does even better. They give Richie and Jeff the Outsiders Edge and the Jacknife Powerbomb TWICE. They put their feet on the lifeless bodies and get the 3 count. *

*AMP:* I broke a sweat. That shouldn't of happened.
*WCW:* They were determined, confident and focused. They reminded me of the Rockers...........from the mid 90's.
*AMP:* Minus the horrible outfits. Poor Richie. Was all that money he received really worth getting his ass kicked?
*WCW:* Not anymore. Look in his pockets. I have a feeling.........
_4Life looks in his pockets and realizes he wrestled the whole time with the wallet in his pocket._
*WCW: *:lmao Who wrestles with a wallet in their pocket?
*AMP:*:lmao Consider this our prize for winning the match.

_4Life takes the money & leave. Also leaving Jeff and Richie laid out in the ring.

The camera cuts backstage, where xTomx is sitting watching a television monitor with Monty Hayes._

*Tom:* Jeff showed a hell of a lot of fighting spirit there. Fair play to him.

*Monty:* That's why he's around. He brings the ratings.

*Tom:* Speaking of which, where the hell have I been as of late?

*Monty:* Sober.

*Tom:* You cant cut me out just because I'm cleaning up my act.

*Monty:* Sure I can.

*Tom:* Is this what the wrasslin' business has come to? You have to abuse your body just to get anywhere?

*Monty:* Pretty much.

*Tom:* You're a bad man Monty.

*Monty:* Listen, I'm not saying you have to be drunk to get on the show. I'm just saying if you're not sober, you'll be on the show.

*Tom:*  

*Monty:* Hey, I didn't make the rules.

*Tom:* Yes, you really did.

*Monty:* Oh.

*Tom:* That's discriminatory.

*Monty:* Drunk plz.

*Tom:* I hate you.

_The camera pans back to the main arena, and we hear the music of Down With The Brown. "I can't stand the rain" announces the arrival of Ghetto Anthony, Trey B and NastyNas. 

They are followed out to the ring by the HNIC. Mac, Cide and Holt proceed to descen to the ring. They get in and all six men stare each other down.

The six men stop, and they all look towards the ramp to see who the special guest referee is for tonight's match...it's D Lo Bubba Brown T! Bubba makes his way to the ring in the black and white uniform, and slides into the ring, mic in hand._

*GA:* WTF! Shouldn't you be playing some new Sonic game?

*Holt:* Bubba Blackman!

*Cide & Mac:* Bout time you got off your X-Box 360.

*Bubba T:* Typical Now, since you guys automatically have reputations for getting out of control at random, allow me to put things in perspective.

*Bubba T:* The rules of this organised physical encounter are simplistic. Please listen carefully as I do not wish to repeat myself. To keep it concise, this is a six man tag team hardcore match. There are no strict rules to be adhered to, however I am an ardent supporter of having certain limitations on the nature of a hardcore match. So with that, there is no need for a tag to be made. All six combatents shall do battle at the same time. Any tangible instrument of violence is acceptable. Acting ***** when you are clearly white is not permitted. That is directed at you, Trey B. First team to get a pin wins the bout. With that, ring the bell!

*The match starts off, and straight away it is obvious that Down With The Brown are going to be fighting an uphill battle. Mac squares off with NastyNas, and quickly gets the upper hand. He delivers a huge atomic drop, and goes for the quick pin. However, Ghetto Anthony manages to break it at the two count. Meanwhile, Homicide has got the upper hand on Trey B. Trey B makes the ring look like an overstacked oreo. Cide catches him with a snap suplex and rolls over for the pin, but again GA manages to get a boot in to break it up. 

GA sets his sights on Holt, and the two former friends, now bitter enemies hold back nothing. For every stiff right hand Holt lands, GA gives him one right back. If GA actually had a strong team around him, this could be one helluva match.

Bubba T seems to be getting bored, so he ambles outside the ring and starts to fling various weapons into the ring. In comes the trash can, the chairs, a couple of tables, a two by four, a republican flag and a white hood.

Mac sets up a table, and lines NastyNas on top of it. He gets onto the top turnbuckle, and is in mid air when GA swings wildly and catches him full force in the face. Mac still lands on NastyNas, crashing him through the table, but the damage has been done. 

Meanwhile, Cide is dominating Trey B. He scoop slams Trey to the ground. As he picks up the trash can to finish the job however, GA comes charging towards him wearing the white hood. Cide, being the blackest man ever to walk the earth, justifiably flees the ring.

Holt is not impressed however. He rips the hood off of GA, and lands a powerful lariat, ground GA. Holt bounces off the ropes and comes up for the legdrop, but GA manages to grab the Republican flag and throw it in Holt's face. Holt shrieks in agony as he recoils, attempting to remove the strangling cloth from his face. As he finally rips it off, the burn mark's on Holt's face are clear.

GA stands up in the middle of the ring. You gotta give it to him, he's held his own so far in this match. Trey B and NastyNas slowly get to their feet also, but both are reprimanded byt Bubba T for incorrect pronounciation when conversing with one another.

Apparently, it's spelt dog, not dawg.

Trey B and NastyNas charge at Holt, but the interception is made Mac and Cide respectively. Mac throws Trey B to the ground and puts him in a modified STF, while Cide catches NastyNas's arm and puts him in the crossface. GA, clearly tired from this basic 3 on 1 match, musters the strength for one last lunge at Holt, but his efforts have left him lethargic, and Holt catches him, and performs "that ***** dead" on the trash can. Holt goes for the cover, and Bubba counts

One...two...three.

HNIC win!*

_HNIC gets up and Bubba holds their hands up as the winner. The HNIC talk among themselves._

*Holt:* Marcus punk ass is tougher than I thought. Almost gave me a better workout then the Tornahoes.

*Cide:* NastyNas went out like a bitch.:lmao

*Mac:* I just realized that I didn't collect Max Tax.:sad:

*Bubba T:* Congratulations. I am still superior to all of you though.

*Holt:*  Anyway, I'm going to go listen to some smooth 80's music while the Torahoes are rubbing my back.

*Mac:* I'm gonna go listen to Smokey Robinson and relax.

*Cide:* :lmao Huh? You guys are as bad as K listening to Sade. Oh shit. Lets get out of here.

_NHIC leaves the ring to a great crowd response. Down With the Brown eventually gets up. GA leaves the others behind and walk up the ramp. The crowd surprisingly applause GA efforts, and gives the others the Haas pop._

_The camera cuts backstage where WCW and AMP are walking backstage. They spot Miz sitting at a table attempting a rubiks cube._

*WCW:* Turn the central horizontal plane clockwise.

*Miz:* STFU! I know what I'm doing!

_The camera pans back to the arena, where it's time for the United States championship match!_

_Mr.Perfect comes to the ring with his mind set on gold & revenge after the surprise lost on the last show. He's still perfect. Somehow. Carl (Failing Satire) comes out to a solid reaction from the crowd. He appears anxious and confident._

*The match starts of quickly. Both men tie up and Perfect uses his basic wrestling technique to ground Carl. Carl tries to wrestle with Perfect, but it doesn't work since that's Perfect's strong point. Carl gets up and remembers the brutal attack that Perfect gave him weeks ago which causes him to outsmart perfect by taking him down with a aggressive brawler style. Carl constantly punch and kick Perfect until the referee shouts "This isn't UFC". Carl's response?: "GTFO!"

The referee and Carl's short exchange with words allow Perfect to regroup. Carl comes charging after Perfect again but is caught with a poke to the eye. Carl falls to the ground, Perfect hits the Rolling Neck Snap and covers but only gets a two count. He waits for Carl to get up, runs to him and lands a nice running knee to the stomach. He covers again, but only gets a two count. Perfect decides to keep Carl on the ground for the next few minutes with a bearhug hold. The crowd wants to chant boring, but their love for Carl keeps them interested in this transition. Carl eventually feeds off the crowd for energy and break the hold. Perfect runs after him but he lifts the rope down causing Perfect to fall on the outside.

At this point, A huge smile comes across Carl's face. He's thinking rampage mode. The same type of rampage that destroyed the whole US title division a while ago. He shoves Perfect into the steel stairs in a embarrassing way. Perfect lands on his ass and the crowd laughs. He picks him back up and throws him into the rail with force. Then he irish wipes Perfect into the steel ring post. Perfect is bleeding. The referee is suppose to count, but he's enjoying it just as much as the crowd is so he forgets about it. Carl literally drags Perfect around the ring just to show off. Before he gets back in the ring, Carl tosses Perfect's face directly into the steel stairs. Ouch.

Carl gets back in the ring proud of what he's done. If weapons were involved, Perfect's changes of survival would of been limited. The referee begins the 10 count. Perfect begins moving by the 5 count. 6, 7, 8, 9..................Perfect rolls in the ring before the 10 count! Carl tries to grab him but out of no where he gets caught in the Perfectplex!!! 1, 2..........................Carl somehow gets his foot in the rope at the last second! Perfect appears drained and frustrated. He was barely able to hold together the bridge pin. 

He goes outside the ring, picks up two chairs and brings them into the ring. He throws one chair down and keep the other in his hand. The referee tries to get the chair away from him, but no luck. Carl attempts a clothesline, but Perfect ducks and he hits the referee! The ref is out cold due do Carl's incredible strength. Carl picks up the chair, turns around and in a weird but violent fashion, both men hit each other with the chair. Perfect hits Carl in the stomach with the chair, Carl hits Perfect in the face with the chair and both men are down. Perfect's face is covered in blood.

The referee and the men are still down after a few minutes. Perfect is still down, Carl starts to get up and the ref finally realizes where he's at. Out of the blue a hooded figure enters the ring and hits bust Carl open with the steel chair to the face!!! He puts Perfect's arm over Carl and drags the ref over to count. 1, 2, 3. The person takes off his hood and its...................................................................................2Slick.*

_Perfect stays in the same position that Slick dragged him to for a minute. The referee raises his hand and gives him the title. He crawls out the ring and stumble up the ramp as champion. He's not in good enough shape to even celebrate._

_Slick simply stares at Carl and makes his way back to the announcers table._

*Roman King:* WTF! WTF! WTF!

*2Slick:* I had a bet on this match and I'll be damned if this Welsh Bastard is the reason I lose my money. I couldn't stomach another possible victory from him. It's about time I taught his ass a lesson.

_WWE crew come to check out Carl. They try to help him but he doesn't want their help. After a few minutes of staying on the ground, he gets up and tries to go after Slick. Before he can reach him the referees surround him and take him to the back. Carl doesn't go without a fight though. It takes many referees to pull him away._

*2Slick:* You damn right! Take him to the back. You're saving his life by doing that!

*Roman King:* I'm so confused.

_As the crowd sits stunned, a video package plays on the titantron for tonights first main event. Slam v Pyro._

_Slam comes down to the ring first. The reception he receives is amazing. This is the greatest reception yet at a WWF event, and the moment is not lost on Slam, who stops to go 

Pyro comes out with his title, and he is in no joking mood. Pyro drops the title as he runs to the ring, and the match is off immediatedly._

*Pyro starts off strong, and his superior strength is obvious from the beginning. Although Slam boasts agility on his side, it doesn't do him much good against the stubborn champion. Regardless of how sly or cunning Slam is, Pyro is defiant in his power game.

Slam spots his oppertunity when Pyro stops to play to the crowd. Although he is playing to them, they majority of the crowd is booing him. Pyro seems just as shocked as the rest of us, as it appears the fans have now turned into exactly what they called Pyro's fans to start with, bandwaggoners.

Stupid fans.

Nonetheless, Slam takes the oppertunity. He manages land a devestating ddt on the bigger man, and capilatizes on it with a powerful spine buster. Pyro knows better than to lay in the middle of the ring with this man, and he rolls to the side. Slam grabs his legs, and puts him in a misreable looking sharpshooter! The crowd goes mad as it looks like Pyro might tap, but it's pretty obvious that not even Phenners would tap to this sloppy sharpshooter. Slam soon realises this too, and lets it go.

Slam lets Pyro get to his feet, and steps into him, before delivering a Slam Bottom! Slam nudges Pryo's arm, before removing his elbow pad and throwing it to the crowd. Slam bounces off one rope, jumps Pryo, and off the opposite rope, and is about to deliver the Slammers elbow, but a sign in the crowd distracts him. Slam takes a step closer, and sees it is a sign for Swatcash. Slam sure could use a bit of extra cash, and he contemplates going over, but decides to finish the match first.

His indecision, however, leads to his downfall. As he turns around, he is greeted with a horrific clothesline from hell! An exhausted Pyro falls for the cover,

One....two....three! Pyro retains the title!*

_Pyro celebrates before stepping out of the ring, before walking over to the lady holding the Swatcash sign and giving her a wad of fifties. Slam looks up in horror, to see that Pyro bribed the woman! And it's no stranger either...it's a Jamacian woman! 

He got screwed by a fucking swerve!!!_

_Backstage we see Rajah approach Aussie before his match with Flash._

*Rajah: *You know, you’re the only reason I haven’t fired Slick yet.

*Aussie:* Aww, But how could you fire someone as sweet as him?

*Rajah:* Ahhh sweet my ass! I haven’t fired him just to keep you happy woman! 

*Aussie:* Well, I do like being happy.

*Rajah:* And you can be even more happy when you get comfortable in my nice office while I go to humble my son. 

Out of no where someone comes running up to Rajah…….

*Fail:* Rajah, Rajah, Rajah!!!!!!!!

_Aussie runs off scared._

*Rajah:* How the hell, damn it! This better be good or else!

*Fail:* It sure is. Flash has screwed me over for the last few weeks and I want revenge!

*Rajah:* Ok so what are you proposing?

*Fail:* That I help you beat Flash.

*Rajah:* :lmao you fool. I don’t need any help teaching my son a lesson. 

*Fail:* Well, I at least want to get some punches and kicks in.

*Rajah:* Ok that sounds better. When Flash is bowing to me in the middle of the ring I will give you the signal to come out and get your hits. The signal will be a simple arm raise. In the meantime you can hide in my office. 

*Fail:* Oh so I can get comfortable with Aussie in the meantime? I like this!

*Rajah:* No. She won’t be in my office now because she ran off. Thanks to you!

*Fail:* No! Just when I think I’m gonna get some sexytime.

*Rajah:* I should have you kicked out of the arena for ruining my post match celebration with her. Now go wait in my office until the time is right.

_Flash comes to the ring looking hungry for a victory. He wants to prove that he’s the authority figure in WWF. Rajah comes to the ring with the infamous McMahon strut. He appears to be cockier than ever. _

*The two tie up. Rajah out powers Flash and sends him to the ground. Rajah taunts Flash and then taunts the crowd. Flash charges but is knocked down again. He tries a tie up with Rajah again, but kicks him in the mid-section to get the upper hand. He goes to work with kicks, punches and backs Rajah into the corner. He then chokes Rajah with his bare hands until the referee pulls Flash off him. He pushes the ref aside and goes after Rajah, but he gets a swift boot to the face from Rajah followed by a clothesline. 

Rajah goes to the outside and looks under the ring. While he’s doing that, Flash rolls outside the ring on the opposite side and looks under the ring. Rajah gets a chair & a garbage can lid, Flash gets a table & a ladder. They throw the weapons into the ring at the same time, get in the ring and stare at each other. They exchange several punches until Flash uses his quickness to duck a punch and use a backbreaker. He sets the ladder up in the corner. He grabs a hold of Rajah and catapults him into the ladder! He covers but only get a two count.

For the next few minutes, Flash wears Rajah down with some punches and kicks. He sets up the table and puts Rajah on it. He also set up the ladder. He climbs the ladder. Looks at the crowd, and then jumps off. Rajah moves off the table just in time and Flash crashes through the table! Rajah crawls over to Flash and covers, but Flash kicks out at two.

Rajah gets up with a cocky look on his face. He grabs the garbage lid and waits for Flash to get up. Flash gets up and Rajah throws the garbage can at Flash’s face! He picks up a chair and waits for Flash to get up. Flash slowly gets up and Rajah nails him in the stomach with the chair three times. Flash falls to his knees in a lifeless state. And it appears Rajah will finish him off with a chair shot to the head. Instead, he raises his hand up which is the signal for Fail to come out!*

_The camera changes to Rajah’s locker room. A overjoyed Fail screams:_

*Fail:* Yes, yes! This is my chance! Now is the time! Yes!

_Fail opens the door and a stack of cinderblocks fall on Fail and knocks him out cold._

*Rajah’s eyes get big as he can’t believe what he sees in the titantron. He goes for the final chair shot to Flash but he gives Rajah a low blow! Rajah falls to the ground in pain. At this point, the Right to Censor tries to interfere on Rajah’s behalf, but they are quickly scared away by Kaneanite & Otacon. Weird techno music plays, and the “friendly” tag champions dance over Rajah for a few minutes until Flash gets up. Kaneanite & Otacon looks at Flash, and simply leaves the ring. Flash hovers over Rajah. He kneels and tries to talk to him but he gets hit with the garbage lid that Rajah had next to him. Flash falls and crawls to the corner. Rajah gets up and briefly continues his attack on Flash. 

Out of nowhere, the UK Kliq shows up and attacks Rajah from behind! AlexXx watches on as Kliqster, BreakdownV1 and Stainless all kick the living hell out of Rajah until he falls in the corner. The Kliq looks at Flash and then puts chair at Rajah’s face. Flash climbs the opposing turnbuckle and hits the dropkick to the chair! Flash covers for the 1, 2, 3! *

_The UK Kliq helps Flash get up. The Kliq and Flash looks at each other, they smile and hug! _

*2Slick:* I swear this was a damn set up!

*AlexXx: *The family is back together.

*Kliqster:* Welcome home Flashy! What happened to Fail was pretty good rit? Not only does AlexXx have boobs, but she also has great hearing! She listened in on that old man's convo with Aussie and Fail.

*BDV1:* I prefer boobs.

*Flash:*:argh:

*BDV1:* Now we run shit rit.

*Stainless:* No. I run shit. You bitches are my pets.

_The UK Kliq leaves the ring, walks up the aisle in a celebrating fashion while Rajah is trying to get himself together in the ring. 

All of the sudden the lights go out for 20 seconds. When the lights turn back on, Rajah and the UK Kliq appears speechless as they look at the ramp. It’s Babyboy, Amish and Nitemare!!! They simply stare at Rajah and the Kliq without saying a word._

*2Slick:* Oh my god! King this is unbelieveable! Business has just picked up!!!

*Roman King:* Uh what happened? I was too busy looking at AlexXx.

*2Slick:* In the dark?

*Roman King: *Babe vision

*2Slick:* Anyway, what a crazy ending to a great PPV. Be sure to check out the next show to see how this all unfolds! Goodnight everybody.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> The shitty communism music starts to play, and Imperfect and Cali appear on the ramp. Cali doesn't look impressed with the music choice, so gets a pane of glass and smashes it over a particularly ugly fans head. Improvisation ftw


I laughed at that part.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Awesome PPV besides me losing of course.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

i lost  but good PPV.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Awesome PPV. Well worth the wait and 45 Dollars.

Almost time for a 3FX return, no?


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Epic.

Glad you used the UK Kliq gifs.

Old shitty admins gonna get pwned.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Good show, I marked for Right To Censor and them being promoted by Rajah

Good stuff here.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i lost but good PPV.


We'll get out revenge! AMP and WCW better sleep with one eye open tonight :side: 



Mr. Monty said:


> The camera cuts backstage where WCW and AMP are walking backstage. They spot Miz sitting at a table attempting a rubiks cube.
> 
> WCW: Turn the central horizontal plane clockwise.
> 
> Miz: STFU! I know what I'm doing!


:lmao Classic!



Mr. Monty said:


> His partner is...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheap Plug...


Great show guys, hope WWF can be up sooner than later!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I am jealous of the people who is apart of this tbh.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao that was awesome. I won which made it even better. Can't wait for the next show which I hope doesn't take as long next time .


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

I marked for Miz's line and the HNIC winning.

Great show per always.

Smokey Robinson = Ratings though. :sad:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Haha, good stuff, guys. I think this may be my favorite show to date. Keep it up.

I loved my part. :$


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

:lmao Awesome stuff once again guys.

And in response to the little backstage segment with ADR and myself;
*clears throat* ZOMG ADR AND I CUD SO TOETALLY FEUD WITH TEH UK KLIQ AFTER TEHY PWN THOZE OLD ADMINZ!!!!!1111!!!11!! IT WULD ROXZOR!!!!111*@*[email protected]!!!!

Sorry about that, my noobish side took over


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

That Holt is one arrogant son of a bitch.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao

Nice show guys.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> I am jealous of the people who is apart of this tbh.


tbh I rather not be apart of this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^Ok have it your way.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

ban cali~!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Great show guys, even if I wasn't in it. Nice touch by having the old mods return at the end, didn't see that one coming at all.


----------



## MIZ (Aug 8, 2006)

:lmao, I'm just glad to be included.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

awesome show! Well worth the wait! 

and how the hell did you remember about zenon AND the pronunciation? Well done! That made me laugh


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> tbh I rather not be apart of this.


Switch Plz.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Great show as always.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

This is so funny. I don't get all the jokes but about 70% of them and its great.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

LMAO @ Slam getting screwed by the Jamaican woman. Great PPV.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Great show, really enjoyable. Poor Jeff. That line about Miz was fucking hysterical though. Hopefully this becomes active again. I forgot what a good laugh this is. Oh, and thanks for including me Dave, K.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

New champion! Thanks to my boy Slick. 

The UK Kliq part was hilarious. The thing with Nigeria, lol. :lmao


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

OMG NIGERIA BOY!!! that was Crowley's crowning glory, one of my fave times here.

 @ Slick,he better put me over before he leaves. 

Derek, you suck.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Kaneanite said:


> OMGZ NITEMARE?! LULZ OMG ORDERIN THIS PPV!


He got it...the little guy got it


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Thanks a lot assholes, now Richie77 will never make me a banner.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> That Holt is one arrogant son of a bitch.


I try Bubba Blackman, I try


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Hilarious stuff as usual Monty and K


----------



## Orton_4_President (May 6, 2004)

Awesome show. First show I've read and it seemed dead on. Really funny jokes and an interesting concept.

UK Kliq is teh sexy tho.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

If I quoted my favorite parts, I would practically copy and paste the entire PPV. Well done, Headlinder and Mr. Monty, well worth the wait. I am glad you two have stuck with it the entire time. Keep it up because it is the best thing on this forum by far.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

The lesson you need to learn in this is, 

*Don't F**k with Bethany *


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

i better not job on the next WWF show!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i better not job on the next WWF show!


I blame Richie. :gun:


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

We need more Carlito :side:


----------



## MIZ (Aug 8, 2006)

Richie got more airtime than me, this is a low point.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

stfu, they know what they are doing


----------



## MIZ (Aug 8, 2006)

Have you been talking to K? I told him that line :$. 

You just ruined 6 months worth of Story lines, congrats to you.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

soz dude


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Woohoo I made a cameo appearance! 



arjun14626rko said:


> If I quoted my favorite parts, I would practically copy and paste the entire PPV.


I second that. That was a really great ppv guys, well done!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MIZ said:


> Richie got more airtime than me, this is a low point.


Not really. Richie is in the midst of a Eugene push.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Lightning said:


> Pyro celebrates before stepping out of the ring, before walking over to the lady holding the Swatcash sign and giving her a wad of fifties. Slam looks up in horror, to see that Pyro bribed the woman! And it's no stranger either...it's a Jamacian woman!
> 
> He got screwed by a fucking swerve!!!


Damn Jamaicans! :cuss:

Good show regardless. Worth the wait...I s'pose. (Fincheh and Oreo Theatre was nice to see again.)


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Honestly dave, im *NOT* sober. 

Great show again guys.


----------



## Kliqster (Dec 17, 2002)

UK Kliq 4 Lyfe. 

I need to empty my old hard drive and send the real life pics we have pissing around.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Not really. Richie is in the midst of a Eugene push.


So I get to act like a retard during my matches and backstage???


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

i can't wait for the next show


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Mid-week report*​


> Following the events of the Lightning PPV leaves many questions to be answered!
> 
> After Phenomenal1 was embarrassed at the hands of Dark Church, breaking news has been posted on wwf.com:
> 
> ...


Meh, just a big wall of text. Typed the report to "keep things going". I was gonna have a comedy segment for a hopeful quick laugh but it didn't fully come together so maybe it will be on the next show. If I even remember what it was by then.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Looking good 

Keep at it, we all appreciate it.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Good stuff.



> Jeff & Richie vs IYF & Hailsabin.


Nice star power. :side:


----------



## ryu (Apr 15, 2004)

Can i be Batista since no one has selected him.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

You don't get to chose who you are and even if you are in it. They decide who does what. By the way this should come back so Monty sober up and do some typing.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Awesome.

What ever happened to me? I haven't been online for a while an I can't find my name in the old pages <_<


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

^^^I think it was Fusion, you had a grudge match with Lady C if memory serves me correct. Link is in the first post.



Dark Church said:


> You don't get to chose who you are and even if you are in it. They decide who does what. By the way this should come back so Monty sober up and do some typing.


:stupid: 

Yarly, I'm currently creating :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm very much into the marking out process of awaiting the next show.


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Clearly Diesel thinks that cuz he got a mod spot, he'll get a push in WWF. Pfft.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

...That could possibly make it into the show, couldn't it? :$


thxagain. <3


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

i hope this show turns out good :$.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> ...That could possibly make it into the show, couldn't it? :$
> 
> 
> thxagain. <3


Jobber mods don't get pushes, tbh.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Yah, but if he is not pushed, he could call Racism. Does this forum not have politics as it is? All we need is a pissed off Asian on our hands. 























I like you really, Diesel.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Show in a few minutes. It is shorter than the more recent ones, as I dont have a consistent 8000 words in me. Plan is, keep it more compact..allows for it to be more frequent.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Show in a few minutes. It is shorter than the more recent ones, as I dont have a consistent 8000 words in me. Plan is, keep it more compact..allows for it to be more frequent.


At 2:11AM, a show is a show. :sad:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums
Wednesday 8th August​*
_With a Snap moron, Crackle and Pop, the pyro explodes on the ramp. The crowd cheers in anticipation. The crowd being 3 people. 

God damn Battle Royale._

*2Slick:* Good evening Ladies and Gentlemen, boys and girls, and welcome to Wrasslin Wrestlin Forums!

*Roman King:* I agree, welcome to WWF!

*2Slick:* Well King we've got a great show coming up on the back of Lightning!

*Roman King:* If you say so.

*2Slick:* I do say so! What's going to happen after the shocking events that took place here?

*Roman King:* Ehh...I don't know. Don't hurt me.

*2Slick:* Hurt you? Why on earth would I hurt you!?

*Roman King:* Why would you hurt Carl  

*2Slick:* Ha! I sure put him in his place!

*Roman King:* But...everyone loves Carl.

*2Slick:* Do you!?

*Roman King:* Ehh...ummm...next question.

*2Slick:* Don't make me slap you.

*Roman King:* You're mean.

_Before 2Slick slaps King upside the head for being a pussy, he is interrupted by a loud boo from the crowd. Imperfect is coming down to the ring! Imperfect grabs a mic and enters the ring._

*Imperfect:* I'll cut straight to the point. Cali, I don't know what has happened you lately. Frankly, I don't give a shit. When I am your partner, you show me some God damn respect! I demand you come out here and face me like a man!

_The crowd cheers a little, and those cheers erupt into a glorious reception as the sound everyone's been waiting to hear comes through loudly. Glass shattering.

Cali walks straight down to the ring, knee brace and all. He rolls into the ring and strides over to the far turnbuckle, standing atop it to the crowd's delight. Cali works the crowd for a minute or two, before grabbing a microphone of his own, and pacing back and forth._

*Cali:* You've got some nerve Imperfect, oh yeah you got some nerve...calling out Cali like this. You think Cali has nothing better to do than talk to some little pretty boy? Are you saying I like pretty boys?

*Imperfect:* Not at all. I honestly don't think their attractiveness matters to you when you pick em.










_The crowd cheers loudly, as Cali signals his disapproval of Imperfect's joke. Cali lunges for Imperfect, but Imperfect leaps out of the ring. He starts screaming something towards Cali about how he doesn't need this shit, and he has his own fans over on the Battle Royale island. Cali ignores the shouts, and signals for a few joints to be thrown into the ring. He performs the patented "joint bash", and sits down and gets blazed to the delight of the crowd._

_The camera pans to backstage, where Homicide is seen talking to Women's champion, BIE._

*Homicide:* Nah, if I'm unbiased, that was a pretty impressive win at Lightning.

*BIE:* When I beat your little girlfriend?

*Homicide:* Hey, don't push your luck. You're lucky I'm even talking to you.

*BIE:* Pfft, you wouldn't hit a woman.

*Unknown voice:* I would.

_Homicide and BIE turn around to see Catalanotto standing menacingly behind them._

*Homicide:* DAMN. You's one scary ass bitch.

*Catalanotto:* I prefer to go by Catalanotto.

*Homicide:* Catamanotto?

*Catalanotto:* Cat...a...lan

*Homicide:* Cat...a...man

*Catalanotto:*  

*Homicide:*  

*BIE:* You got something you wanna say to me Cat?

*Catalanotto:* Nope. I'm gonna show you instead.

_At this point, Homicide runs away without looking back. He really doesn't want to see what Cat has to show. Homicide, not Homocide._

*BIE:* You looking for a title shot?

*Catalanotto:* I don't look for anything. I take what I want. 

*BIE:* You think you can take me?

(*Homicide from down the hall:* SHE'LL TAKE YOU ALRIGHT!)

*Catalanotto:* Ha. Watch your back, bitch.

_At this point, Catalanotto turns on her heels and walks away. BIE stands after her, boring two piercing holes into her back. Homicide is crying in the car.

We see WCW and AMP talking to each other in the locker room._

*WCW:* Wanna see something cool?

*AMP:* Sure.

*WCW:* David.

*David:*







You called?

*WCW:* Nothing.

*AMP:* WTF!? Where did he come from? And where is he gone?

*WCW:* I have absolutely no idea.

*Ad...*​
_As we come back from the ad, The Major Brothers IYF and Hailsabin are in the ring. A bad graphic of a bad pool shot appears on the titantron, and it appears Jeff and Richie are on their way to the ring._ 

*Hailsabin starts off the match for the debuting brothers, squaring off against Jeff. They lock up, and Hailsabin immediately gets Jeff in a headlock. Jeff counters by throwing him against the ropes. IYF notices Richie raising a leg to kick his brother in the small of the back, and goes to shout out "Behind you!". What comes out is "Above you!".

Force of habit.

With the assist of Richie, Jeff pounces. He manages to ground Hailsabin, and starts to work him over. Unfortunately for Jeff, he underestimates Hailsabin's mat wrestling skills, and he quickly finds himself beneath the more technically skilled athlete. However, like during his ppv match, Jeff shows great heart and he manages to crawl to the ropes.

Jeff tags in Richie, and Hailsabin replies with tagging in IYF. Terrible decision. By both teams. What follows is so dreary, it's not worthy of repeating. So I'm skipping it.

IYF makes the hot tag to Hailsabin, who floors both Jeff and Richie. Hailsabin prepares Richie to finish him off, but out of nowhere Jeff comes in with a low blow! Jeff jumps out of the ring as Richie rolls up Hailsabin for the 3 count!*

_The crowd boos loudly, as Jeff celebrates up the ramp. He doesn't care that the crowd have turned completely against him...he has a win under his belt._

_The camera jumps backstage, where Hardcore champion Ghetto Anthony is speaking to a few fans. GA earned a lot of respect for his showing at Lightning, and even though he didn't get the win. he certainly won back some dignity. 

A very loud "ROFL" catches GA's attention. Only one person laughs in that maniac a manner. None other than the Million Dollar Man, Mr DiCrowley._

*Crowley:* rofl @ your fans.

*GA:* What do you want Crowley?

*Crowley:* Just popping by. Hey kid, want some money?

*Kid:* Yes please, Mr DiCrowley. I'm ever so hungry.

*Crowley:* rofl @ you. Beat it.

*GA:* Hey! Don't be mean! It's ok kid, he didn't mean it.

*Crowley:* I really did, you stupid nub. Fuck you guys, I'm out of here. rofl @ all of you.

_As Crowley walks off laughing heartily, GA stares after him, his rage apparent. Trouble in paradise, folks._

*Ad...*​
_Backstage, WCW and AMP are in a completely empty gym._

*WCW:* David.

*David:*







You called?

*WCW:* Nothing.

*AMP:* That's just freaky...

_We see Mr Perfect sitting ringside in a commentator’s chair._

*2Slick:* At this time, it is my distinct pleasure to introduce to you, the new United States champion...Mr Perfect!

*Mr Perfect:* Thank you, thank you very much Slick.

*Roman King:* You should be thanking him.

*Mr Perfect:* Now what is that supposed to mean?

*2Slick:* Don't mind my foolish partner, he simply doesn't appreciate greatness.

*Roman King:* That's not true Slick, I do appreciate greatness. And frankly, Mr Perfect, your match with Carl at Lightning was greatness. Right up until the end.

*Mr Perfect:* Are you saying my winning the US title wasn't great?

*Roman King:* What I'm saying is that it was a shame such a great match had to end in such controversy.

*Mr Perfect:* What controversy? Carl lost. I won. That's it.

*2Slick:* Exactly, that's it.

*Roman King:* You're both delusional.

_The emergence of a superstar coming down the ramp once more saves Roman King from an almighty beating. It appears the 6 man battle royal match to determine Perfect's opponent next week is next!

First out is an old face with a new gimmick. Diesel, finally embracing his Asian heritage, yee-has his way down to the ring. Diesel Wang Yang has arrived.

Second to come down is Emperor DC. He has a gammy leg, so he's hobbling a little bit. That can't be good.

Alex "Will94" Shelley is a surprise third entrant. He comes to the ring with his camcorder in hand. Seeing as it never leaves his hand, it is admissible as part of his attire for the match.

DDMac makes his way down to the ring, to the horror of the other three entrants. No one likes paying tax..especially of the Max variety. Mac looks especially pissed that he is still wearing gold tights. He was hoping for red ones by now.

Dark Church comes flying down the ring as the fifth entrant. Not because he's especially eager to get the match started...his brakes are broken.

The last man to walk down the ramp is none other than former US champ Carl! He walks around the ring, eying up his potential competition, but suddenly leaps backwards and onto 2Slick! Carl starts reigning down the punches on 2Slick as they brawl into the crowd! It appears Carl isn't in this match after all!

The final entrant to the battle royal is certainly a crowd favourite, if not renowned for his wrestling prowess. A very drunk, very unbalanced, very funny Tom stumbles down to the ring with a bottle of voddie in his hand. Oddly, he seems to be shouting out random odds for who's going to win the match. What's up with that?_

*The match starts off at a high pace. Emperor DC takes a huge Mac Smack to the nose, just before Mac gets Asianed by Diesel. Chopsticks to the eye hurt like hell. As does a camcorder to the skull, as Diesel soon finds out courtesy of Will. For his troubles, Will gets run over by Dark Church's wheelchair, and yelps from the excruciating pain in his big toe. Tom punches the turnbuckle.









The action is fast and furious, as every man fights for his life. Diesel suffers an early scare as Mac tries to clothesline him over the top rope. Fortunately for him, Will wasn't ready to gif the move, so he cuts off Mac's attempt with a picture perfect drop kick. Meanwhile, Emperor DC tries to get behind Dark Church for a chokehold. Church counters by rolling backwards, causing Emperor unfathomable pain in his already injured leg. Tom is now apologising to the turnbuckle for his earlier outburst.









Diesel quickly recognises his biggest threat in this match. Although Diesel's reputation is fearsome, Mac aint that far behind. Diesel waits for his opportunity, before going Kung Fu Power Ranger Anime on Mac's ass, sending him flying over the top rope. Diesel's smug  smile doesn't last for long, however, as Will clobbers him with the camcorder, sending him straight after Mac right over the top rope. Meanwhile, Emperor DC sees Dark Church against the ropes and charges for a clothesline. Fortunately for Dark Church, he is in a regular sized wheelchair, so Emperor DC completely misses and ends up eliminating himself. Tom is now asleep in the turnbuckle.










It's down to Tom, Will and Dark Church. Will charges, and catches Dark Church off guard. He throws Church against the ropes, and prepares himself to help him on his way as he comes back. Suddenly, Tom springs to life. He rolls the bottle of vodka into Dark Church's path. Church's own momentum counts against him, as he flies over the bottle and into the air. He catches the surprised Will flush in the face and they both go flying over the top rope. Tom wins the battle royal!*

*Roman King:* Well, what do you think about that Perfect! Next week, you're going to be putting your title on the line against none other than Tom!

*Mr Perfect:* That drunk old bastard doesn't scare me! I'll destroy him, just like I destroyed Carl!

*Roman King:* Really!? Well, an absolutely locked Tom just beat six of the most able wrasslers we have...imagine what he could do sober.

_A sobering thought..._

*Ad...*​
_As we come back, a camera shows us WCW and AMP on the moon, in a cave, wearing camouflage and communicating through telepathy._

*WCW:* David.

*David:*







You called?

*WCW:* Nothing.

*AMP:* :argh: 

_The camera cuts back to the ring, where Kaneanite is standing awaiting his match up with David. David arrives promptly looking angry and determined. He believes Otacon and Kaneanite's actions to be reprehensible during the ppv, and there is a score to be settled._

*That match starts off with no less aggression than you would expect from these two. This is power wrestling at it's finest. David throws Kaneanite to the ropes, and catches him with an unflinching shoulder block, knocking Kaneanite straight down. David bounces off the ropes and leaps Kaneanite's grounded body as he traverses the ring. Kaneanite nips up in a flash, and David receives a shoulder block of his own. Kaneanite stands up and both men stare at each other. 

David goes for a succession of punches, which are all smoothly deflected by Kaneanite. David goes for the sweep, and Kaneanite jumps to his belly. David's stomp is averted by a roll to the side. A second stomp attempt is similarly averted, and Kaneanite kicks up between David's legs, catching him on the back. Kaneanite stands up, and goes for a few punches of his own, which are deftly avoided by David. David pushes Kaneanite back, and goes for a low sliding tackle. Kaneanite leaps over his body in a forward roll, and as David stands up he is greeted by a spinning enziguiri to the head! 

Mmmm, that's good stealing.

Before the match can go any further, Platt comes charging down to the ring. He slides in and catches Kaneanite with a belly to back suplex. Kaneanite lands hard on his neck...but not as hard as the smack Platt receives from the baseball bat, courtesy of an interfering Otacon! The ref calls for the bell, and all four men start to brawl. Suddenly, two other figures slide into the ring. BDV1 and Stainless make light work of the four men, clearing the ring. OrGAZmic.*

*Roman King:* Looks like the UK Kliq are more than just figureheads folks!

_The camera cuts backstage, where Pyro walks into the locker room._

*Pyro:* Well, I just heard so I might as well tell you guys. Next week, there is an open invitational first blood match. What that means, anyone who wants to can go out and compete for the number one contender's spot for the WWF title. The last man to bleed gets the spot. I thought I'd tell you know, so that you have a full week to consider who you might want to take out before next week. Enjoy the next seven days, folks.

*Ad...​*
_As we come back from the ad, we see a very sombre Rajah standing in the middle of the ring._

*Rajah:* Folks, I wont ignore it. I got beaten at Lightning. Not fairly, but I got beaten. And I'll take it like a man. However, what I will NOT accept is everyone trying to take over my show! Flash has shown his allegiances. They may be foolish ones, but that is his choice to make. This message goes out to Nitemare, Amish, and Babyboy. Welcome back guys. Things look different? They should. This isn't the Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums you guys left. This is MY Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums, and if you plan on being a part of it you had better accept that!

_Rajah is suddenly cut off by an image on the Titantron. It is Flash, BDV1, Kliqster, Stainless and AlexXx._

*Flash* Dad, I'm going to have to stop you right there. You USED to run this place. But times change. And your time has come and passed. The UK Kliq is back in force, and there's nothing you, nor your little minions David and Platt can do about that. Now, onto more....

_The titantron suddenly goes blank. There is confusion amongst the crowd, before Nitemare, Amish and Babyboy appear at the top of the ramp._

* Nitemare:* Oops...did I do that? You see Rajah, you couldn't do that even if you wanted to. I can do shit. I know how to run Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums better than you ever could.

* Amish:* He's right Rajah. I made this organisation the profitable one it is today.

* Nitemare:* Profitable? Can you afford to pay me?

* Amish:* Yes...

*Nitemare:* Will you?

* Amish:* No...

* Nitemare:*  

* Babyboy:* You see Rajah, and if you can hear me UK Kliq, we hold the power. We hold influence over every single guy on this roster. There is nothing you, nor the UK cocksuckers can do about it. Welcome to hell Rajah. Try not to burn....

* Nitemare:* You really should pay me...

*Roman King:* I feel his pain  

*Fade to close...*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I laughed


Shorter = better IMO


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

David.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

:lmao

Great stuff. Cracking jokes still = ratings. First line made the show awesome, everything after that just added to it.

shorter & more shows > longer & less shows.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

good show monty .


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao

I'm pleased with my new gimmick. Good show as always.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

lol good show. I need to return though.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Damn looks like Catalanotto gets a title shot over me! What does she have that I don't? 

Regardless, another great show Monty. Shorter shows are just as good as having a longer one. Maybe leave the long shows for the ppv.


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Aussie said:


> Damn looks like Catalanotto gets a title shot over me! What does she have that I don't?


Apparently a penis, according to the show's undertones.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

The light never worked a minute after you orginally posted it. What the hell, 9 hours too late...



WCW said:


> David.










you called?

Edit: It isn't as funny now. Damn me for being asleep when somebody mentioned my name.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

:lmao - You Called:lmao

Jeff and Richie heel turn = Ratings!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Kaneanite said:


> Apparently a penis, according to the show's undertones.


I guess I should be thankful in that aspect (no offense guys ), but damnit I want a title shot!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

> IYF notices Richie raising a leg to kick his brother in the small of the back, and goes to shout out "Behind you!". What comes out is "Above you!".
> 
> Force of habit.


:lmao thats so tyler.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

> *Homicide: *DAMN. You's one scary ass bitch.
> 
> *Catalanotto:* I prefer to go by Catalanotto.
> 
> ...


LMFAO.


----------



## MMA (Feb 28, 2007)

cool show eh

Yo how do become I be a part of this? Idc what my gimmick is.


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

MMA said:


> cool show eh
> 
> Yo how do become I be a part of this? Idc what my gimmick is.


You get noticed. If you're decently known on the forums, you'll most likely make it in a show.

Or send Monty money and buy your way in.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

i should get booked as WHC :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

You'll always be a jobber like the man in your sig.

oburn.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

My poker playing cameo a while back should get me a place on the roster, tbmfh.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

> IYF notices Richie raising a leg to kick his brother in the small of the back, and goes to shout out "Behind you!". What comes out is "Above you!".
> 
> Force of habit.


:lmao Its nice to be apart of the show


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> Last week, many believe Nitemare, Amish and Babyboy laid the foundation for an all out war. It can only get worse from here. But the question is, how worse?
> 
> Based on the actions of the UK Kliq, Otacon and Platt in last week's match between Kaneanite and David, the tag team titles will be decided in a triple threat tornado tag team match between the Right to Censor, UK Kliq (Stainless and BDV1) and Kaneanite & Otacon! This will definitely be a thriller!
> 
> ...


.....


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

headliner said:


> In case you guys didn't know, when Jeff is in a MSN convo he always message the person by saying their name. As you will see here.


lmao.

It's true though.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

It is seriously scary how much I resemble Deebo in that gif, people who have seen my pic should know


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

You pretty much nailed Jeff, ya. Good stuff.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao

I'm almost in question if Jeff actually typed that, it's that real. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Still not being used? Lame.

If this continues, I'm going to ask for my release, and I don't think you want a star like me over at TNAS (Total Non-stop Awesome Sauce).


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I seem to have disappeared from this thing. Another match plz.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Seriously, don't fux with Deebo Holt.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

You asshole, I wanted that stock tip.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm relatively certain Holt would've hit him with a book or something. Or forced him to watch the History Channel.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I love this stuff <3


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I forgot this even existed for a bit.

I must catch up on all the updates, I haven't your guys stuff in probs like 3 months, lol :$


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Did you guys see how I pwned Cali?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Catalanotto said:


> I love this stuff <3


but hun, we gotta beat each other up 

Now, I tell you what ratings would be. Me and Catalanotto vs Drowning Pool Goddess. :agree:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Update = Ratings, tbh.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I need a Japanese wrestling gimmick, tbh.

Great SasQueen?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

There's not enough room on the roster for 2 asian gimmicks. :side:

Jimmy Wang Yang ftw.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

A neutral Belgian gimmick could really spice up the show :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Believe or not, HNIC are getting tired of drinking hennessy in the VIP section of exclusive clubs with 5,000 dollar hoes. We need to get back in the ring and proceed with the ass kicking


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

So, when is WWF going to book a huge steroid scandal?


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Can I return yet. it's been months since I broke my back imitating HBK. And a gimmick change please. Will add rep. kthnx.


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

Fail needs to return with his failing gimmick.

True story.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

No one is a better "Vince McMahon" than me!

I still love you, Rajah. I'd let you have my babies if only you were less of a man.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WTF happened to my push!?

I sense a rant.


----------



## JKO. (Aug 17, 2006)

will94 said:


> So, when is WWF going to book a huge steroid scandal?


lol. Nice.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

_Outside the arena before the show, The Imperfect is walking through the car park appearing determined and cocky. The couple of fans standing around for autographs boo him and he replies with “lol @ all of you”. 

Out of nowhere, glass immediately shatters and CaliGula comes charging through the carpark. As he is about to catch Imperfect, police and security comes running to stop him from._

*Imperfect:* Ha! You’re going to jail for aggravated assault!

_The officers attempt to hold Cali down to arrest him, but he’s strikes every body he sees with right hands in a circular motion. Cal clears a pickup and jumps on Imperfect with the Lou Thesz Press. He picks Imperfect up and puts him in his own move!

Rajah suddenly appears in his limo. _

*Rajah:* Great job stealing Imperfect’s move. I have no choice but to permanently ban you for plagiarizing. 

_Admin Swerve?!_

_The officers surround Cali to escort him out of the building, but once again he fights them off. Stunners galore! With all the officers sprawled out, he picks up Imperfect one last time and does a Stunner. Cali pauses. He looks at the small gathered crowd with the familar  face. They look back the same way. He leaves. _

*Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums
Thursday 4th October*​
_Boom, Kablamo, excuse me again dear. The pyro goes off with a thunderous roar, to the delight of the new faces in the crowd. About feckin' time.

Boom._ _

*2Slick:* Good evening you fat bastards[ii]. Welcome to a shit show.

*Roman King:* What the...Good evening ladies and gentlemen, and welcome to Wrasslin Wrestlin forums! Boy do we have a good show for you tonight!

*2Slick:* No we don't.

*Roman King:* ...Yes, we do.

*2Slick:* GTFO.

*Roman King:* What the hell is wrong with you?

*2Slick:* I'm turning heel.

*Roman King:* Why!?

*2Slick:* It's fresh. 

*Roman King:* If I bleached my balls, they'd be fresh. That doesn't make it a good idea.

*2Slick:* It's not a bad idea.

*Roman King:* Yes, it is.

*2Slick:* How is that a bad idea?

*Roman King:* Bleach isn't good for your balls.

*2Slick:* Have you tried to bleach your balls?

*Roman King:* No, but...

*2Slick:* Then how can you tell? 

*Roman King:* Common sense says so.

*2Slick:* Schrodinger's cat disagrees.

*Roman King:* You insufferable oaf! Get me some bleach. Then we'll see who's cocky!

*2Slick:* Puntastic.

The bickering is cut short by the sound of shattering glass. The crowd goes wild, Cali is here! The camera scans the eight members in the arena as they cheer loudly.

After around thirty seconds, Cali still hasn't shown. His music stops, and the crowd start to boo. A message appears on the titantron.

*Cali will not be at tonight's show as he has been suspended. We here at WWF*[iii] *shall now be crediting everything considered pastiche to it's original creators, as we do not wish to be suspended.*

Backstage, Imperfect is sitting at a table examining a map of some island[iv] and and muttering to himself. Monty Hayes walks up behind him.

*Monty:* Sup.

*Imperfect:* Sup.

*Monty:* Whatcha got there?

*Imperfect:* Just working on my own indy project I have going.

*Monty:* Woah, what's going on there? Looks like that Killer K has it in for that MrMonty guy. Is he going to poison him?

*Imperfect:* I haven't decided yet. 

*Monty:* That's interesting.

*Imperfect:* What's interesting?

*Monty:* Well, say someone wanted that MrMonty guy to go far.

*Imperfect:* Yeah?

*Monty:* And say that same someone had the power to give you oppertunities in WWF.

*Imperfect:* I'm following...

*Monty:* And then theoretically say MrMonty kills a load of people in the Battle Royale, and in return you, The Imperfect, get a monster push here on WWF. Lets call it a bribe from me to you in order to further my enjoyment and abuse what little power I have, being unfair on the other participants but working out great for both of us. A secret agreement than no one knows about.

*Imperfect:*....I dont follow.

*Monty:* You entirely suck  Enjoy jobbing to Callow.

*Imperfect:*  

*Ad...*​
As we come back from the ad [v], it seems it's time for our first match of the night. The UK Kliq representatives of Stainless and BDV1 make their way down to the ring to respectful applause. The crowd acknowledge that the UK Kliq are the original WWF posse, and that's worth something.

David and Platt are next. They also get a decent applause, but not because of any level of respect. They ban people. People do not enjoy being banned. Long story short, people applaud.

The tag champs come down last to a loud ovation. Again, this is not neccesarily a sign of any great fanatacism about the team;they are merely the only team that has done anything worth cheering lately.

*The tornado match kicks off like a hurricane. So, while Otacon BDV1 and Platt are spinning round in circles, David lunges at Kaneanite. Stainless seems to have some patriotic duty on his mind, as he gets his double team on. Kaneanite is knocked back into the corner, where David and Stainless take turns in chopping him. 

Meanwhile, Otacon Platt and BDV1 finally stop spinning right round baby right round [vi] and realise what is up for grabs. Again, an English alliance is realised as Platt and BDV1 team up on Otacon. While this is not unusual for Otacon, he's not too fond of the caliber of man in question. With that, Otacon fights back.

Stainless drags Kaneanite out of the corner, and Irish whips him against the ropes. Kaneanite is greeted on his return by a double clothesline courtesy of Stainless and David. The short lived partnership soon explodes in his face however, as David executes a standing drop kick which sends Stainless flying out of the ring. David goes for the quick cover on Kaneanite, but is denied by his own team mate Platt, who is reeling backwards after a particularly accurate low blow by Otacon.

BDV1 takes control of the ring, as he whips David, Platt, Otacon and Kaneanite into respective corners. BDV1 charges, and delivers huge air time splashes*[vii]* to each man in turn. However, as he leaps towards Platt, his face meets turnbuckle as Platt dives out of harms way. Platt goes for the roll up*[viii]* but the count is broken at two by running boot from Kaneanite.

Stainless finally drags himself back into the action, before taking himself straight back out by flinging both David and Kaneanite outside, before following them out with a suicide dive. It would have been awesome had he not landed on his head.* [ix]*

With everyone seemingly out for the count, Platt slips his hand into his tights. Looks like he's reaching for a foreign object down there! With the ref distracted, Platt takes out balls of steel and whacks Otacon over the noggin with them. Platt collapses on Otacon and the ref counts

1...




2...





3!

We have new tag champs!*

David and Platt stumble back up the ring with their new belts, as happy as pigs in shite.[x]

*Ad...*​
As we come back from the ad, there's no time to waste as it's finally JDL's chance at the WWF title! If Jeff loses this match however, both he and Richie will be forced to face 4Life in a backstage brawl!

JDL comes to the ring full of energy and excitement. Him and Richie's fate are in his hands but he seems unphased by it.

Pyro comes to the ring in his usual stretch limo[xi]. His limo driver opens his door, and he falls out of the limo laughing and pointing at JDL before eventually coming to the ring in typical cocky fashion.

*Jeff:* Pyro

*Pyro:* ?

*Jeff:* That was very mean. Now I’m gonna have to take your title for that.

*Pyro:* k

*Jeff:* JDL > JBL

*Pyro:* Ok you little twat come here!

*Pyro charges at Jeff but Jeff kicks him in the left knee. He stumbles; Jeff repeatedly kicks him in the knee until he falls on one knee. Jeff hits the shining wizard!*[xii]* He goes for the pin 1, 2…………..kick out! Jeff thought he had the match won? He jumps on the second rope for a springboard body splash but gets caught in mid-air. Pyro hits the fallaway slam. He covers but only gets a two count. 

He picks Jeff up and lands a hard right hand that knocks him back down. Jeff crawls to the ropes and uses it as support to get back up. He gets back up and charges at Pyro with a rage of punches. Jeff tries to come off the rope with a maneuver but is knocked out with a huge big boot. Pyro looks at the crowd and they give him a mixed reaction. Most people love this ass whopping. Others just hate Pyro. (Notice nobody are booing because he’s beating up Jeff.)

Jeff eventually gets up after a minute and charges toward Pyro again. He knocks him off his feet with a flying forearm! Jeff gets happy and climbs the top rope. He jumps off and tries a Hurrancanrana but Pyro catches him and throws him down hard with a Powerbomb!

Instead of pinning him, Pyro stands in the corner and waits for Jeff to get up. This takes about 3 minutes. Meanwhile Pyro dreams of Kennedy his financials and business venues. Jeff gets up and tries to jump on Pyro with a body (Stinger) splash. However Pyro ducks, runs to the ropes, bounce off and hit the Clothesline from hell! Jeff does a flip in mid-air! Pyro smirks & puts his foot on Jeff’s body for the 3 count. *

*2Slick:* Serves the punk right! Now he's gonna get a good old fashioned ass whooping against 4Life.

*Roman King:* OWWWWW. SEE, I TOLD YOU BLEACH WASN'T GOOD FOR YOUR BALLS!!!!

*2Slick:* I guess you win this one King...

*Roman King:* IT BURNS!!!!!

Rajah and the Right to Censor are walking when they see a suspicious looking person who appears to be a WWF worker. They stop and stare. 4Life comes up to the suspicious person. 

*WCW:* Are you sure you know what you’re doing?

*AMP:* You look lost.

*Mysterous Person:* …………………

*WCW:* Did you draw that graphic on your t-shirt yourself?

*AMP:* It's shit.

*WCW:* Agreed. It doesn't look like you knew what you were doing.

*Mysterous Person:* STFU I knew what I was doing!

*Rajah:* Miz! Permanently banned for identity theft!

*WCW & AMP:* Raise plz

*Rajah & The Right to Censor:* 

*Ad... *​
We come back from the ad to see GA backstage. He has set up an elaborate trap. First of all, he has left a trail of 1 dollar bills from the hallway to the locker room. Knowing how much Mr DiCrowley likes money, he assumes he will follow the trail. Upon pushing open the locker room door, a carefully placed bucket of tar will fall on DiCrowley's head. At this point, a fan will be triggered which will blow feathers on DiCrowley, the tar acting as an adhesive. [xiii]

The tarred and feathered DiCrowley will be blinded by the mess, and will stumble into the numerous bear traps placed around the ring. These will snap his legs like twigs. This will undoubtedly cause Crowley to scream, and once his screams reach a certain decibel level, they will trigger the bomb hidden in one of the lockers. This bomb will explode, murdering DiCrowley.

GA is awfully pleased with this trap, but he's been waiting some time. He finally rings Rajah's office.

*GA:* Hey Rajah, listen has Mr DiCrowley turned up yet tonight?

*Rajah:* DiCrowley? No, and he wont be turning up. I permanently fired him for tax evasion.

A dejected GA hangs up, and storms down the hallway, roughly bumping past NaS on the way.

*NaS:* Hey! Watch it! Oh look, a dollar on the ground...

The camera cuts to the arena, where Tom is making his way down to the ring. It's time for our US championship match! Tom can't afford a beer truck...[xiv]so he comes down with a water pistol filled with vodka. This would be all well and good if he actually fired it anywhere except into his own mouth. Tom nonetheless gets a great ovation from the crowd.

Mr Perfect comes out with his title, and he seems unimpressed at his opposition. Perfect walks calmly and confidently to the ring, his mind wandering to what he'll have for breakfast in the morning. 

*The match starts off, but Tom can't even stand. Mr Perfect has no idea what to do. Everytime he goes near Tom, Tom starts squirting him with his vodka gun. This isn't a very effective offense, but it still angers Perfect somewhat. Now he smells like alcohol. His mother will not be impressed.

As Perfect complains to the referee, he doesn't notice the cigarette butt flying throught the air from the crowd. It brushes off this vodka saturated boots, and the boots roar into flames. Tom, trying to help, tries to squirt out the flames with his vodka. Go figure.

As the referee rips off his shirt and puts out the flames with it, Perfect is left in agony on the ground. Tom goes over to check if he is ok, but stumbles and falls down on his burnt body. Perfect screams in agony for Tom to get off, but Tom has already fallen into a drunken sleep. This is still a match, so the referee counts the three count, and we have a new US Champion!* 

Tom is finally rolled out of the ring, and his title is laid across his sleeping chest. Mr Perfect is infuriated. Who would be so careless to flick a lit smoke at someone doused in alcohol!? He looks up to see Catalanotto blowing a trail of smoke in the air.

*Catalanotto:* Oops 

*Ad...​*
We come back from the ad to see Rajah on the titantron. 

*Rajah:* Listen up you morons. During our random drug screening, ten of our top stars have tested positive for a variety of prohibited substances. These ten superstars have been immediatedly suspended pending further enquiries. I will leave it up to you to guess who they may be.[xv]

*2Slick:* Idiots.

*Roman King:* I agree. Drugs are not cool.

*2Slick:* No, I mean they are idiots for being caught. Drugs are awesome.

*Roman King:* Slick, that's a bad message to be sending out. You cannot expect these superstars to perform while under the influence of mind altering substances.

*2Slick:* Mind altering!? Cocaine may be a hell of a drug,[xvi] but it makes you a much more focused athlete. It can turn anyone into an accomplished wrestler.

*Roman King:* That's balony Slick! No it doesn't!

*2Slick:* Have to ever done copious amounts of coke and wrestled?

*Roman King:* No, but

*2slick:* Then how can you be sure?

*Roman King:* Fine! I'll show you! Gimme some coke and I'll show you!

*2Slick:* You are one dumb son of a bitch

As Roman King gets his snort on, it appears the open invitational first blood match is about to start. The first competitor to draw blood from another gets a WWF shot! It appears everyone has turned out for this one, the whole roster seems to be in the ring. 

*The bell rings, and all hell breaks loose. Not because everyone goes for each other, because a gunshot rings out just after the bell did. Everyone in the ring steps back, and we see Tom_Dominrmo lying in a pool of blood. Standing over him is Role Model, with a Desert Eagle handgun in his hand. The match lasted all of 2 seconds.*

*Tom_Ormo:* Dude, what the hell!? You fucking shot me!

*Role Model:* I play to win. [xvii]

*Tom_Ormo:* But...you shot me!!!!

*Role Model:* Stop crying. 

As everyone in the ring walks back up the ramp in a state of shcok (well, everyone except Tom_Ormo), Role Model stands victorious in the ring, a crazed look on his face.

*2Slick:* Role Model is the number one contender! Atta boy! Pyro's in for a heap of pain! 

*Roman King:* Let's go fucking party!!!!!!!

*2slick:* No more cocaine for you...

*Fade to close...*​
 The Simpsons.

[ii] Austin Powers.

[iii] World Wide Fund for Nature.

[iv] Battle Royale.

[v] Me, in this thread in every other show.

[vi] Dead or Alive

[vii] Sting

[viii] TNA

[ix] Lita

[x] The first ever pig that was happy in excrement.

[xi] JBL

[xii] The first and only person to use this move...Gregory Helms.

[xiii] Home Alone

[xiv] Some Texan

[xv] Sir Arthur Conan Doyle

[xvi] He's Rick James, bitch

[xvii] Official Champions League Thread_


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

lol at Cali.

Role Model shooting Tom is pretty believable as Role Model is a heartless bitch. <3

Nice show.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya. This show was done quite differently from other shows.

I know we lost a lot of momentum and have been really hate with things. Don't give up on us. I don't plan on giving this up and I doubt Monty plans on it either.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Ya. This show was done quite differently from other shows.
> 
> I know we lost a lot of momentum and have been really hate with things. Don't give up on us. I don't plan on giving this up and I doubt Monty plans on it either.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'd mark for a raise, tbc.

Good show. Citing everything was a pretty awesome idea. 

Sticky back plz.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Awesome.

Lack of D, tho.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Pretty awesome. Beginning and end were especially awesome, imo.

HNIC plz.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jobbers shouldn't get show time, tbc.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

I agree.

4Life suspended for steroids imo.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

That's like taking Randy Couture and Forrest Griffin out of the UFC. Just won't survive.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

> It's time for our US championship match! Tom can't afford a beer truck...[xiv]so he comes down with a water pistol filled with vodka. This would be all well and good if he actually fired it anywhere except into his own mouth.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Thats right you got 5 :lmao's for that.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I've been waiting for this show to be posted!  Great show as always guys. I marked for Slick's heel turn.  I liked the references at the end of the show. Different but really good. 

However, no Aussie = no ratings. :$ 



Headliner said:


> Ya. This show was done quite differently from other shows.
> 
> I know we lost a lot of momentum and have been really hate with things. Don't give up on us. I don't plan on giving this up and I doubt Monty plans on it either.


Who said any of us were giving up on this? You guys just do this at your own pace. Build the suspense!  Nothing wrong with doing things a little different either!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

lmao at Tom in this, nice show.

I'd mark for an Enigma & Dre tag team tbh. Or a Tom, Enigma, Dre, ILMJ and KME stable 





Or am I just being gay? :$


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I love reading these shows. Put me on there plz, every promotion needs jobbers.:$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

For some reason, I've been really anxious to post this report since I wrote it immediately after the show was posted. I was suppose to post it Wednesday or possibly Tuesday Night, but I can't hold out any longer. I'm really excited about this report. I have no idea why.

*Long read*


> *Mid-week report​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice report Headliner.

I demand too be on the next show:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Meltziner is reporting that shortly after the last WWF show, Chris Heel was seen walking dejectedly from the arena. It appears one of the ten suspended superstars is no longer unknown. Reporters swarmed around Chris Heel asking him what he tested positive for. He was heard to mutter "Unfaltering optimism." More on this story as it becomes known.


:lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^
GTFO AMP.



> Alabaster Holt: Mac, is that you? You look different.
> Mac: I'm still the same
> Homicide_187: Damn you look like you lost 10,000 pounds.


Oh shit. Innuendo. :lmao



> Scandal?
> Meltziner is reporting that shortly after the last WWF show, Chris Heel was seen walking dejectedly from the arena. It appears one of the ten suspended superstars is no longer unknown. Reporters swarmed around Chris Heel asking him what he tested positive for. He was heard to mutter "Unfaltering optimism." More on this story as it becomes known.


:lmao

Awesome shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thx


MetalX said:


> Nice report Headliner.
> 
> I demand too be on the next show:side:


Thx. Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

LOL. 

I should be Rajah's illegitimate child, tbch.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Thx
> 
> Thx. Be careful what you wish for!


I have a feeling I'm gonna get my wish but not in a way I had hoped:side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

:lmao nice

I better not job :side:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

> Nitemare:Fuck the UK
> Rajah: I'm from Australia moron.
> Nitemare: I know. Fuck the UK.


Gold.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I liked the new kinda of direction you put this show in. It was a good read.

I should be included in it, storyline plz. 

Illegitimate child push


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Best update thus far Headliner. NHIC's conference was awesome.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Waiting on the next show, tbh. :$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

YOU WONT BE WAITING LONG!!!!!

OMGZ


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I expect the show up by the time I get back to campus today (between 4 and 5 PM East), tbc.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

HURRY UP WITH THE NEXT SHOW


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

1000th reply, thank you Ben 

*Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums
17th October 2007*​
_There is twenty minutes of outstanding pyro to open tonights show. The crowd whispers that this is a way of congratulating the recognition of Meltziner as an authoritive figure in WWF. Others say it's because the techies are celebrating the promotion of head techy, LawOutlaw. Truth be told, Monty Hayes just wanted to use up some time.

Welcome to WWF._ 

*2Slick:* Welcome, Ladies and Gentlemen, to the best night of your wrasslin' life!

*Roman King:* Yes, wel...hold on Slick. I know we are meant to promote the show, but we've had some amazing nights here at WWF. What makes you say this will be the best night the viewers have ever seen?

*2Slick:* Pretty simple. The great 2Slick is making his in ring debut!

*Roman King:* Ha!HAHA! Oh boy you're gonna get destroyed tonight!

*2Slick:* Post count is off in WOW.

*Roman King:* WHAT!?!?!?  

_The camera cuts to the back where we see Rajah, David and Platt walking around._

*Rajah:* Seriously, I'm pissed. We need to find a 4th member.

*David:* What about Blade?

*Platt:* Blade values his family and life outside of WWF more than this. I think that tells us all we need to know about Blade.

*Rajah:* That he has a life?

*David:* :side:

*Platt:* :side:

*Rajah:* We need someone who will fight to the death. Someone they wont be expecting. I refuse to go into this match at a disadvantage!

*David:* Ok. We'll need someone with strength and wits. Someone we can all agree on.

*Platt:* We need to make sure we all get along with this person. How about we interview people for the task, and we all get one veto?

*Rajah:* Perfect.

_At this point, Super Delfin walks out of the locker room, a billowing cloud of smoke following him out._

*David:* Hold up guys. This could be our man right here. Delfin is probably one of the most feared men on WWF...his name alone strikes fear into an opponent.

*Rajah:* Agreed. One of the few morons around here who actually makes sense. Hell, even a stoned Delfin is better than 95% of the people on here.

*Platt:* Veto.

*Rajah:* What the hell!? You're vetoing Delfin!?

*David:*  

*Platt:* He got the indy rule changed.

*Rajah:*  

*David:*  

*Platt:* 

_The camera cuts back to the ring, and we see the establishment, Role Model and NCIH standing in the ring. They are awaiting Pyro, and his surprise tag team partner.

Pyro arrives on the ramp, and as his music dies, it is not apparent as to who his partner is. Suddenly, Pyro's music hits again. Role Model and NCIH look as confused as everyone else when Pyro's partner turns out to be.....Pyro!?!?!?

The crowd is stunned into silence, as two identical Pyro's walk down to the ring. What the hell is going on!?_

*Pyro and..Pyro...roll into the ring one after the other. A stare down ensues as Role Model stares at Pyro and NCIH stares at Pyro. Out of nowhere, Pyro throws a right hand at RM. Pyro follows suit and throws a right at NCIH. Pyro Irish whips RM into the ropes, and clobbers him with a clothesline. Pyro, watching this, copies the move exactly on NCIH.

That must be it! We don't have two Pyros! We have Pyro and a Pyro copycat!

It must be Legend!!!

Pyro and RM roll out of the ring, and this match is officially underway. However, it appears Pyro didn't think his plan through fully. With no one to copy, Legend doesn't quite know what to do and as such receives an awful beating from NCIH. NCIH tags in RM, who walks over to Legend's crumpled body, giving it a prod or two.

RM picks up Legend, and hurls his body at Pyro, inadvertently tagging him in. Pyro looks reluctant for a moment, but quickly regains his composure, and charges into the ring. The two behomoths exchange rights and lefts, with Pyro gaining the upper hand. Pyro goes for the Irish whip, but RM reverses it. RM bends down for the backbody drop, but Pyro puts on the brakes and gives him a back body slap instead!

RM is not impressed, and stand up to his full height. Pyro's smile quickly disappears, as he starts backing up pleading for mercy. RM is not interested, and he delivers a swift boot to Pyros stomach, before thrusting his head between his legs, setting up the pedigree.

Before RM can finish the match, a couple of wrasslers storm the ring and distract RM. As the ref calls for the bell, RM is left to fend off an attack from the Liverpudlian brigade of KME and DRE. He quickly disposes of the hired goons, but the interference has given Pyro the chance to escape. RM seethes with anger as he points up the ramp at Pyro before delivering devestating pedigrees to both KME and DRE.

A sign of what's to come!?*

*Ad...*​
_As we come back from the ad, we see Catalanotto backstage. She is boasting to the other women in the locker room._

*Cat:* You're all pathetic. Seriously pathetic. BIE is your champ!? BIE!?!?

*Rebel By Design:* Hey, she's tough! 

*Cat:* Eating raw fish is tough honey. Taking it up the ass and asking for seconds is tough. BIE? Pfft. My vagina is tougher than her.

*Minterz:* Maybe that's why no one will touch it?

*Cat:* STFU! You all want me, and you know it. and as I've told everyone before, in every second thread, I like cock. So stop staring at me like a piece of meat.

*Tempest:* Look, if you really are that tough, why don't you just challenge her to a match at Massacre?

*Cat:* I'll go one better. I'm issuing a 24/7 challenge, from now until Massacre. If anyone can pin me, at any time, between now and WWF Massacre, they can fight BIE for the Womens title!

_From the shadows comes flying a frying pan which clocks Cat straight upside the head. The other women look on in shock as Aussie elegantly strolls over and places her foot on Cat's stomach, and out loud counts slowly to three._

*Aussie:* She was asking for that. Ladies, get ready to crown a new champ at Massacre.

_The camera pans back to the arena where the crowd are whooping and hollering at the announced match for Massacre!_

*Crowd: * Swerve! Swerve! Swerve!

_Aussie and BIE for the womens title! However, before they can get too excited, a random figure is seen sprinting down to the ring. It's Monty Hayes!

Monty's reason for running is soon apparent, as after him come The HNIC...Holt Mac and Cide. The crowd cheer, mainly for the fact that Mac finally fits in with his stable mates....and he is wearing a t-shirt saying "I have a red bar too" to emphasise the fact.

Monty's sprint soon becomes a jog, which turns into a quick walk, which turns into Monty collapsing on a chair and lighting up a smoke.

Fat bastard._

*Holt:* Jesus christ man, we've only been chasing you for ten seconds. How unfit are you?

*Mac:* To be fair Holt, I'm pretty tired too. Not all of us work out every day.

*Cide:* That's blatently obvious Mac.

*Mac:* 

*Holt:* Lets focus on the issue at hand you ignant fools, and not my buns of steel. Irishman, why the hell haven't we featured the last few weeks?

*Monty:* To be fair, I've been much lazier than that. I believe you'll find the time frame in question spans months.

*Mac:* You're not supposed to admit that...

*Cide:* We get it. You're a lazy bathturd. But what are you going to do about it now!? We demand to feature!

_Monty cowers as the huge black men (and Holt) loom over him threateningly, but his beatdown is stopped by a very unlikely source.

It's Szumi!_

*Szumi:* Oi! Jobber! Yeah, you with the jobber red bar!

*Mac:* You talking to me son?

*Szumi:* Who else would I be talking to!? I don't see any other jobber red bars arou....oh, Holt and Cide. Touche.

*Mac:* Listen punk, we're in the middle of something here, so if you wouldn't mind...

*Szumi:* See that's the problem. I WOULD mind. You see, I happen to have a problem with that t-shirt you're wearing! I think you'll find that t-shirt is rightfully mine!

*Cide:* Mac, are you going to take care of this moron or am I going to have to knock him the fuck out?

_Before Mac can respond, a new voice announces his arrival!_

*i$e:* Cide you wouldn't know a knockout if it stole your fried chicken. 

*Cide:* What the hell!? What's your problem!

*i$e:* I don't really have one actually. It's just that you wrasslers piss me off. I'm here to MMA some ass.

*MMA:* Oh am I a girl again?

*All:* GTFO

*i$e:* Seeing as you guys wont stop bitching, I thought I'd prove to the world that MMA is the true sport of kings!

*Holt:* I actually agree with him on that one. I fully believe that MMA will be the...

_Before Holt can finish his sentance, POD pops up between Szumi and i$e._

*POD:* POD for Mod!!!

*Holt:* That's it! You bastards just pushed me over the edge! The HNIC v i$e, Szumi, and POD (for mod) at Massacre! Monty, go get drunk. We've found our own fight!

_The six men stare off as Monty duly obliges Holt's instructions..._

*Ad...*​
_We come back from the ad to see Rajah, David and Platt sitting in Rajah's office awaiting the next interviewee. The door opens..._

*David:* 

*Platt:* 

*Rajah:* :argh:

*Emperor DC:* Hi guys.

*David:* Hi Emperor DC. So, tell us, what makes you think you could be a good addition to our team?

*Emperor DC:* Well, I'm from the UK, and

*David:* That's all we need to hear. Welcome aboard.

*Platt:* Congrats on making the team.

*Rajah:* Veto.

*David:* Why?

*Platt:* He's exactly what we need?

*Rajah:* Veto'd based off the fact he has at some stage in his life said the words "chum" and "jolly good". GTFO.

_The camera cuts to the parking lot, where WCW and AMP are waiting for Jeff and Richie so they can have this match and get inside to the warmth._

*WCW:* Twenty bucks says he doesn't show.

*AMP:* Can you spot me twenty bucks?

*WCW:* Here.

*AMP:* Cheers...twenty bucks says you're on!

*Jeff:* We're here!

*AMP:* You owe me twenty bucks.

*WCW:* How the hell am I down forty...

*Jeff:* I said we're here!!

*AMP:* Someone's in a rush to get murdered...

*The brawl starts off in unsurprising terms. WCW takes Richie and starts battering the ever loving shit out of him. Meanwhile, AMP starts beating up Jeff with a traffic cone. 

Richie manages to find his feet, and WCW chases him back into the arena while Jeff and AMP continue to slug it out. WCW catches up to Richie in the tech room, and proceeds to shove his head through a moniter, ending Richie's participation. Rather than bother moving, WCW sits down to watch AMP beat up Jeff on the monitor. 

AMP seems to be completely dominant...but some eerie starts playing, and AMP turns around to see CaptChristian slowly walking towards him. "AMPLine4Lyfe....surprised to see me?" asks CaptChristian. AMP and CaptChristian start to exchange blows...but suddenly it feels like AMP is fighting three men. Then four. Then five.

WCW looks at the moniter in horror as more and more identical wrasslers emerge from everywhere as AMP desperately tries to fight them off. What WCW sees staggers him. Is it possible?

Fantasy, CaptChristian, ADR Lavey, JDL, Taker, HKB91, Thunderman...

AMP finally escapes to the back, exhausted from his fight.*

*WCW:* It was the WF Kliq...

*AMP:* Yes...

*WCW:* There's more of them...

*AMP:* A lot more...

*Ad...*​
*2Slick:* This is it folks! King, you're on your own, because it's time for what we've all been waiting for! 2Slick makes his in ring debut!

*Roman King:* How long has post count in WOW been turned off!?

_2Slick climbs into the ring to to the loud booing of the crowd. This guy just loves being a heel. Mr Perfect comes out to a similar reception, and makes his way down to the ring. Perfect is bruised from last weeks encounter, but he seems willing and ready to fight.

FS comes out onto the ramp to a great cheer, and that cheers only gets louder when the US champ Tom staggers out behind him. FS and Tom stare at each other for a moment, before shaking hands. It appears differences will be put aside for the time being._

*The match starts off with 2Slick and Tom in the ring. Slick offers a test of strength, but uses underhand tactics and kicks Tom in the stomach as Tom goes to reciprocate. Slick then rakes the back, pokes the eye, and gives a low blow to Tom. Slick follows this up by charging at FS and knocking him off the apron.

Slick laps up the crowds disproval before tagging in Perfect. Perfect lays into Tom with unyielding ferocity. He throws Tom into the turnbuckle, and follows it up with a crushing clothesline. As the ref has his back turned, Slick chokes Tom in the corner. This guy really likes being a heel.

Perfect drags Tom out of the corner and goes for a suplex, but Tom manages to reverse it into a neckbreaker! Tom leaps towards the corner and makes the tag to FS! FS comes in charging and knocks down Perfect with a succesion of shoulder blocks. FS bounces off the ropes, but 2Slick kicks him in the small of the back as he comes off the ropes! As FS staggers forward, FS runs off the ropes himself with a bulldog in mind...but he falls over the top rope! Slick leant down on the top rope and FS went flying over!

It seems like Slick doesn't care who's side he's on, he just wants to piss everyone off! Perfect gets back into the ring, and confronts Slick. Slick delivers an open palmed slap for his troubles...which inceses Perfect! Soon enough, Tom FS and Perfect are all pummeling 2Slick!

As a bloody Slick slides out of the ring, Tom FS and Perfect all forget about the match at hand and it turns into a free for all. The bell rings, but no one stops fighting until officials swarm the ring to break everyone apart. No contest result!*

_Rajah appears on the titantron and his shouting quickly gets everyone's attention._

*Rajah:* Cut it out! Seeing as you all want to get at each other so much, I'm going to give you the chance. At WWF Massacre, it will be Mr Perfect, against FS, against the United States Champion Tom in a US title triple threat match! 

_All three men look satisfied with this announcement, but Rajah isn't finished yet._

*Rajah:* I wouldn't be so happy if I were any of you. You see, that match will have a special guest referee to ensure everything goes by the book. That referee, will be none other than 2Slick! I hope you guys know how to grovel...

_The camera cuts back Rajah's office as he turns his attention back to David and Platt._

*Rajah:* Enough of this crap. Who's the next interview?

*Platt:* Some new guy. He said we don't need to know his name...

*David:* Why wouldn't we need to know his name?

_At this point, the door opens, and a collosal man enters. He sits down on the chair, but his weight snaps the chair like a twig, so he just stands._

*Rajah:* So...who are you?

*Big Dude:* It doesn't matter. All you need to know is that I am a former amateur wrestler, boxer, strongman, and all around bad ass.

*Platt:* Have you any experience in the wrasslin' ring?

*Big Dude:* I never really got around to wrasslin'. I'm usually too busy to consider it becuase I work part time as an assassin. Some people have called me the perfect killing machine. I wont lt you down.

*Rajah:* I've heard enough. Congrats! you got the job!

*Platt:* Welcome to the team!

*David:* I hope you wont let us down!

*Big Dude:* Don't worry mate. I'll look after yous. With me around, _you'll never walk alone._

*David:* What did you say?

*Big Dude:* I said you'll never walk alone.

*David:* What football team do you support?

*Big Dude:* The pool, mate.

*David:* Veto'd. VETO'D!!! GET THE HELL OUT!

*Rajah:* I swear to god if we lose because you support a shit team I will fire you.

*David:* Totally worth it...

*Ad...​*
_As we come back from the ad, we see DPETE outside the arena talking to 18 different reporters at once. This guy really likes to say things. Turns out DPETE was one of the ten wrestlers suspended for drug abuse. Although having no proof, there is no way in hell someone can make that many statements in a month without being on something.

The camera cuts back to the ring, where it is time for the Special Administrator over the top Battle Royal. In the ring are Nitemare, BabyBoy, Amish, Kaneanite, BreakdownV1, Flash, David and Rajah. They all entered the ring during the ad because it's fucking late and someone of us are too tired to commentate individual entrances :side:_

*As this match kicks off, it is abundantly clear than any allegiences have been put on hold. It seems that the title of top administrator is worth more than friendships. 

Nitemare immediatedly goes for Amish. It seems he's been waiting for this oppertunity. Nitemare lifts Amish up and attempts to dump him over the top rope. Amish is grabbing on for dear life, and is apparently trying to offer Nitemare money in exchange for mercy. Nitemare lets Amish get back in, but instead of producing money from his pocket, Amish produces mase! 

Silly Nitemare. If he didn't pay him before, he sure as hell aint going to now. With Nitemare blinded, he is easy picking for Amish who dumps him over the top rope. Meanwhile, Flash and Breakdown are attempting to doubleteam Kaneanite over the top. Breakdown fails to notice the charging David from behind, but Flash just manages to get out of the way as David shows immeasurable strength by shifting both Kaneanite and Breakdown over the top.

Rajah turns his attention to BabyBoy, and the two exchange powerful slugs. However, Rajah's attention is distracted by Fail, who has run to ringside! Rajah doesn't appear to want Fail's help, but Fail seems pretty insistant. Fail climbs to the apron, but Rajah drop kicks him straight back down. Babyboy runs at Rajah, but Rajah just manages to shift his weight and helps Babyboy along. Babyboy's own momentum pushes him over the top, and he is out.

WAIT! Babyboy landed flush on Fail's face! His feet haven't touched the floor, and he manages to crawl back into the ring!

Fail really does fuck up a lot.

Amish goes to the top rope to attempt to capitalise on David's back being turned, but Flash runs at the ropes and the vibrations knock Amish off balance, and he falls to the ouside with a sickening thud.

Flash goes after Rajah who's still distracted by Fail's fuck up. He tries to toss Rajah over the top but David hits a nice clothesline from behind. David picks up Babyboy and drops him on the 3rd rope. Rajah kicks the rope, causing Babyboy to scream in pain. His special area may need some special attention. Rajah kicks Babyboy in the face and he falls to the outside. The definition of teamwork. 

Both David and Rajah look at Flash who is slowly getting up. David charges at Flash while Fail pulls down the top rope to climb on the apron and hit Flash. Flash ducks, and David falls over the top rope causing him to be eliminated!

Rajah looks in disbelief as Fail managed to fuck up again. He turns around into a stift right hand from Flash. Both men exchange pushes with no one gaining the advantage. For minutes, they have an all out brawl much to the crowd's delight. Fail yells at Flash causing Flash to be temporarily distracted.

Out of no where, a random man with a black and grey suit runs to the ring and throws powder in Flash's eyes! Rajah clothesline Flash over the top rope for the win.*
_No one knows who this mystery man is until..........._

*2Slick:* That damn Administrator!

*Rajah:* Revenge motherfucker. 

*Administrator:* Allow me to introduce & explain myself. I am the behind the scenes guy who makes sure our production is excellent so that we aren't forced to have technical delays and commericals. My duties kept me from participating in this event until now.

*Fail:* Are you the same person that increased the price of admission at the last minute at Fusion when I only had the money to pay for the old price?

*Administrator:* Maybe

*Fail:* HEY RAJAH. I helped you win. I rightfully deserve the 4th spot on the team.

*Rajah:* Screw you. You should be happy I won't ban you. 

*Fail:* But I helped you win! I distracted Flash.

*Rajah:* No, Flash was staring at the hot chick behind you in the first row. I believe I'll need to schedule a meeting with her in my office.:yum:

.......
..........
............

Oh yea, you're looking at my 4th guy right here.

*Fail:* NOT AGAIN!!!!!

*Fade to close...*​


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

> Rajah: Enough of this crap. Who's the next interview?
> 
> Platt: Some new guy. He said we don't need to know his name...
> 
> ...


:lmao I love it. I'm glad to see the segments between me, Chris and Chris trying to find a partner made the show.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Fantastic show once again guys! All the backstage segments were pure gold...I can't pick a favourite. :$ 



> _From the shadows comes flying a frying pan which clocks Cat straight upside the head. The other women look on in shock as Aussie elegantly strolls over and places her foot on Cat's stomach, and out loud counts slowly to three._
> 
> *Aussie:* She was asking for that. Ladies, get ready to crown a new champ at Massacre.
> 
> ...


Correction, that was my favourite backstage segment! I marked!!!


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

*October 10th*: I like the show, glad you stuck with it. Slick's heel turn and King's subsequent stupidity were the best parts of the show. 

*October 17th*: Rajah's and Right to Censor's promo was hilarious. Vetoes are quite awesome. The show was even better than the previous one. You seem to be back in form.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Good show, but yet another one with no CCG


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Possibly the most awesome thing I've ever read.

Not quite sure how you knew about my 'Red Bar' shirt but meh...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I LOLed @ The Kliq fight scene.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> Before RM can finish the match, a couple of wrasslers storm the ring and distract RM. As the ref calls for the bell, RM is left to fend off an attack from the Liverpudlian brigade of KME and DRE. He quickly disposes of the hired goons, but the interference has given Pyro the chance to escape. RM seethes with anger as he points up the ramp at Pyro before delivering devestating pedigrees to both KME and DRE.


Owned. I marked for a KME/Dre appearance. :$


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> _The camera cuts to the parking lot, where WCW and AMP are waiting for Jeff and Richie so they can have this match and get inside to the warmth._​
> *WCW:* Twenty bucks says he doesn't show.​
> *AMP:* Can you spot me twenty bucks?​
> *WCW:* Here.​
> ...


:lmao CLassic Show again Guys!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

DDMac said:


> Not quite sure how you knew about my 'Red Bar' shirt but meh...


Ummmm.......it wasn't me, honest! :side: :$


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

first time i actually looked at this thread, good show. I mark for WF Kliq or is it WF klit :side. Anyway what ever they are called they sound like ratings .


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I have never said those words in my life!



btw, I need adding to the roster list, just to let you know. 

Great show though. Worth the wait. This has to be one of the best threads to grace this forum, and the entire forum in the history of WF. Pure class.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Aussie said:


> Ummmm.......it wasn't me, honest! :side: :$


For shame. Damn bedroom talk. :$


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Great show, I would mark for everyones favorite lovable goof ball MetalX to grace the show:side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MetalX said:


> Great show, I would mark for everyones favorite lovable goof ball MetalX to grace the show:side:


I'd become your biggest fan if you got your ass handed to you.

Or if I watched a few of your matches in the morning.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Shit, I made my debut. 

With an MMA gimmick none the less! 

Exceptional news.

Ken Shamrock plz.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Awesome stuff once again guys. I need to make a return to the show though.....


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

This is my first time checking this thread, but after reading the show I can tell I was missing out because it's a great idea and the shows are tremendous. Probably one of the better threads going right now on WF, imo.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

This is an awesome idea guys.

Can I be the new bland blue-chipper? (sarcasm)


----------



## DPETE (Sep 19, 2007)

This stuff is awesome, keep up the good work.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I had no iea this thing was still going.


Still not in it, goddamit!!!!


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

I marked for Administrator appearance


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

I failed.. again.

Wow. I really do suck.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dam I was in the Kliq and didn't get mentioned. 

Awesome show.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> I had no iea this thing was still going.
> 
> 
> Still not in it, goddamit!!!!


Me either but I repped Monty with an idea for me, he better follow up.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Me and KME getting destroyed by Ben sucks 

Still, great read


----------



## generalwilkie (Oct 31, 2006)

Fantastic read guys 

I LOL'd at the search for the 4th member :lmao

I want in though :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope the 4th member is Warning Bot tbh.


----------



## generalwilkie (Oct 31, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I hope the 4th member is Warning Bot tbh.


He's tough as hell :agree: Pity about lack of mic skills though


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Taker said:


> first time i actually looked at this thread, good show. I mark for WF Kliq or is it WF klit :side. Anyway what ever they are called they sound like ratings .


I agree :side:

Same with me, I hadn't looked before although it was a great show


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dre said:


> *Me and KME getting destroyed by Ben sucks*
> 
> Still, great read


It was brilliant.


MUF vs Dre, KME, Enigma, ILMJ plz in a handicap match.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Way to ruin Nitemare's image!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

At least I kept you looking somewhat credible in the mid-week report.:$
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4959666-post986.html

MrMonty pulled a swerve.:side:


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Nitemare:Fuck the UK
Rajah: I'm from Australia moron.
Nitemare: I know. Fuck the UK.

That is something I would say. It actually seems like something I have said. ur funny


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

roflz. Fail likes being screwed over.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> *Mid-week report*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Predictions are welcome.:side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

> Catalanotto was interviewed after the last show regarding her unpleasant situation. Her words were deep, anger driven and emotional.
> 
> *Catalanotto:* My vagina is very uneasy.


LOL.

Main-Event
Triple Threat Elimination Match
*Team Nitemare (Nitemare, Babyboy, Kaneanite, Otacon w/Amish)* vs
UK Kliq (Flash, BreakdownV1, Kliqster, Stainless w/AlexXx) vs
Team Rajah (Rajah, David, Platt, Administrator w/Blade)

Main-Event
WWF Title Match
Barbed Wire Steel Cage Match
*Role Model* vs Pyro™ (c)

US Title Match
Hardcore Match
Mr.Perfect vs Failing Satire vs *xTOMx (c)* featuring special referee: 2Slick

Womens Title Match
*Aussie* vs BIE (c)

*4Life* vs "WF Kliq"

POD, Szumi, i$e vs *HNIC (Alabaster Holt, Homicide_187, DDMac)*


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Awesome update Headliner.  Here's my predictions:

Main-Event
Triple Threat Elimination Match
Team Nitemare (Nitemare, Babyboy, Kaneanite, Otacon w/Amish) vs 
*UK Kliq (Flash, BreakdownV1, Kliqster, Stainless w/AlexXx)* vs 
Team Rajah (Rajah, David, Platt, Administrator w/Blade)

Main-Event
WWF Title Match
Barbed Wire Steel Cage Match
*Role Model *vs Pyro™ (c)

US Title Match
Hardcore Match
*Mr.Perfect *vs Failing Satire vs xTOMx (c) featuring special referee: 2Slick

Womens Title Match
*Aussie* vs BIE (c) (of course )

*4Life* vs "WF Kliq"

POD, Szumi, i$e vs *HNIC (Alabaster Holt, Homicide_187, DDMac)*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Triple Threat Elimination Match
Team Nitemare (Nitemare, Babyboy, Kaneanite, Otacon w/Amish) vs 
UK Kliq (Flash, BreakdownV1, Kliqster, Stainless w/AlexXx) vs 
*Team Rajah (Rajah, David, Platt, Administrator w/Blade)*

Main-Event
WWF Title Match
Barbed Wire Steel Cage Match
Role Model vs *Pyro™ *(c)

US Title Match
Hardcore Match
Mr.Perfect vs Failing Satire vs *xTOMx *(c) featuring special referee: 2Slick

Womens Title Match
Aussie vs *BIE *(c)

*4Life* vs "WF Kliq"

POD, Szumi, i$e vs *HNIC (Alabaster Holt, Homicide_187, DDMac)* 

Team Rajah better win....:side:

Looks great. Maybe I should post more, then I might start being able to job on these shows again.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Main-Event
Triple Threat Elimination Match
Team Nitemare (Nitemare, Babyboy, Kaneanite, Otacon w/Amish) vs 
UK Kliq (Flash, BreakdownV1, Kliqster, Stainless w/AlexXx) vs 
*Team Rajah (Rajah, David, Platt, Administrator w/Blade)* (WARNING_BOT run in plz)

Main-Event
WWF Title Match
Barbed Wire Steel Cage Match
Role Model vs *Pyro™* (c)

US Title Match
Hardcore Match
Mr.Perfect vs Failing Satire vs *xTOMx* (c) featuring special referee: 2Slick (TOM will drunkly pass out on someone for the pin)

Womens Title Match
*Aussie* vs BIE (c) (Go Twin! )

*4Life* vs "WF Kliq"

POD, Szumi, i$e vs* HNIC (Alabaster Holt, Homicide_187, DDMac)*​


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

Main-Event
Triple Threat Elimination Match
Team Nitemare (Nitemare, Babyboy, Kaneanite, Otacon w/Amish) vs
UK Kliq (Flash, BreakdownV1, Kliqster, Stainless w/AlexXx) vs
*Team Rajah (Rajah, David, Platt, Administrator w/Blade)*

Main-Event
WWF Title Match
Barbed Wire Steel Cage Match
*Role Model* vs Pyro™ (c)

US Title Match
Hardcore Match
Mr.Perfect vs *Failing Satire* vs xTOMx (c) featuring special referee: 2Slick

Womens Title Match
*Aussie* vs BIE (c)

4Life vs *"WF Kliq"*

POD, Szumi, i$e vs *HNIC *(Alabaster Holt, Homicide_187, DDMac)


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Main-Event
Triple Threat Elimination Match
Team Nitemare (Nitemare, Babyboy, Kaneanite, Otacon w/Amish) vs
*UK Kliq* *(Flash, BreakdownV1, Kliqster, Stainless w/AlexXx)* vs
Team Rajah (Rajah, David, Platt, Administrator w/Blade)

Main-Event
WWF Title Match
Barbed Wire Steel Cage Match
Role Model vs *Pyro™ (c)*

US Title Match
Hardcore Match
Mr.Perfect vs Failing Satire vs *xTOMx (c)* featuring special referee: 2Slick

Womens Title Match
*Aussie* vs BIE (c)

4Life vs *"WF Kliq"*

*POD, Szumi, i$e* vs HNIC (Alabaster Holt, Homicide_187, DDMac)


----------



## generalwilkie (Oct 31, 2006)

Projected Card for WWF Massacre:

Main-Event
Triple Threat Elimination Match
Team Nitemare (Nitemare, Babyboy, Kaneanite, Otacon w/Amish) vs 
UK Kliq (Flash, BreakdownV1, Kliqster, Stainless w/AlexXx) vs 
*Team Rajah* (Rajah, David, Platt, Administrator w/Blade)

Main-Event
WWF Title Match
Barbed Wire Steel Cage Match
Role Model vs *Pyro™* (c)

US Title Match
Hardcore Match
*Mr.Perfect *vs Failing Satire vs xTOMx (c) featuring special referee: 2Slick

Womens Title Match
*Aussie* vs BIE (c)

4Life vs *"WF Kliq"*

POD, Szumi, i$e vs *HNIC* (Alabaster Holt, Homicide_187, DDMac) 

Looks promising. I want to debut :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Main-Event
Triple Threat Elimination Match
Team Nitemare (Nitemare, Babyboy, Kaneanite, Otacon w/Amish) vs
UK Kliq (Flash, BreakdownV1, Kliqster, Stainless w/AlexXx) vs
*Team Rajah (Rajah, David, Platt, Administrator w/Blade)*

Main-Event
WWF Title Match
Barbed Wire Steel Cage Match
Role Model vs *Pyro™* (c)

US Title Match
Hardcore Match
Mr.Perfect vs *Failing Satire* vs xTOMx (c) featuring special referee: 2Slick

Womens Title Match
Aussie vs *BIE (c)*

4Life vs *"WF Kliq"*

POD, Szumi, i$e vs *HNIC (Alabaster Holt, Homicide_187, DDMac)*

Team Rajah has some awesome people.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Carl vs the jobbers again!


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

I better not job on my ring debut.


----------



## DPETE (Sep 19, 2007)

I need to be on some of these shows.

DPETE=ratings. :agree:


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

DPETE56 said:


> I need to be on some of these shows.
> 
> DPETE=ratings. :agree:



I believe you were featured in the last show, actually.


----------



## Rajah (Feb 16, 2003)

Pyro™ has to lose. He's defected to another promotion.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I want to debut as well.


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

Knightmace said:


> I want to debut as well.


Well, you made me think that the PPV was posted and it wasn't so..

You're fired.

Even if you didn't get to debut.

You're fired.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

At least I don't fail in everything.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tho the show was posted, damn



> I want to debut as well.


We all do Jason, trust me, we all do.


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

Knightmace said:


> At least I don't fail in everything.


At least I have debuted.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^^ Still better than failing in everything. imo



Hailsabin said:


> Tho the show was posted, damn
> 
> 
> 
> We all do Jason, trust me, we all do.


We all do.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hope you didn't think the PPV was posted my seeing my post

The show is coming along good. Writing this triple threat elimination match is way harder and time consuming than I thought, but it's worth it and I'll make it through.

The PPV will be up soon. Promise. Just wanted to update so people wouldn't worry or question when the show would be posted.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Knightmace said:


> ^^^ Still better than failing in everything. imo
> 
> 
> 
> We all do.


You fail in debuting.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Just one.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Damn, I expected either to see a show, or to see that the whole roster had "elevated liver enzymes," thus the show was being postponed. Way to get my hopes up...


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Dayum. Team Nitemare is pretty sexy. Those are the golden days right there.

And I haven't checked but am I still gay? If so, what the fuck is this?! I was here but not as a ******! I'm trying to make a statement here!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Otacon said:


> And I haven't checked but am I still gay? *If so, what the fuck is this?! I was here but not as a ******! I'm trying to make a statement here!*


Well, that's what you get for writing "Otacon was here" on the WWF locker room wall.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

What the French toast?!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Take your time guys. As long as I walk out of the ppv the new Women's Champ then I'm happy.


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

Aussie said:


> Take your time guys. As long as I walk out of the ppv the new Women's Champ then I'm happy.


Everyone would be happier if I walked out the Womens Champion. :agree:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Fail said:


> Everyone would be happier if I walked out the Womens Champion. :agree:


:agree:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fail said:


> Everyone would be happier if I walked out the Womens Champion. :agree:


Not me. My Twin (Aussie) > Failure guy.


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey, I'm Aussie and we both love Smackdown Vs Raw 2008. What more can I say?  

Anyways, just take your time boys. Better up then never.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Fail said:


> Everyone would be happier if I walked out the Womens Champion. :agree:


Walked out _as_ the Womens Champion or _with_ the Womens Champion? 



McQueen said:


> Not me. My Twin (Aussie) > Failure guy.


<3 

EDIT - I wonder how many people are going to think the ppv has been posted now? :$


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Walked out _as_ the Womens Champion or _with_ the Womens Champion?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

Aussie said:


> Walked out _as_ the Womens Champion or _with_ the Womens Champion?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm.. either way both will make Fail happy. :agree:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn, stop posting. I actually think the PPV is being posted.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Maybe it is :side:

Lol. Should be up tonight


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

STOP TEASING!!


----------



## generalwilkie (Oct 31, 2006)

I can't wait. I want to join but i'm too much of a noob still


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

generalwilkie said:


> I can't wait. I want to join but i'm too much of a noob still


I got in this at 300 posts so anything can happen. Although I haven't been shown for a long time.

We Want MetalX.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Failing Satire said:


> STOP TEASING!!


Yeah! Don't tease us, bro!


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Ive only just noticed this thread, but it looks cool.
Was wondering if I would be able to join?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

MetalX said:


> We Want MetalX.


We really don't.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

i$erra said:


> We really don't.


Not even drizzled in maple syrup?


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

MrMonty said:


> Maybe it is :side:
> 
> Lol. Should be up tonight


 

Three days later..

Sorry, I had the complete urge to make you guys post it.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Ah damnit Fail I thought the ppv was posted. 

I got my hopes up again... :$


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

i$erra said:


> We really don't.




Dang I thought the PPV was posted oh well.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Getting everyones hopes once again by replying.

Any update though?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The show was suppose to be up Thursday Night. Monty was going to PM me what he had and I would put it together and post it. Thing is, he haven't been online since. So I have no idea what's going on. If someone wants to unsticky it until he comes online again, go ahead I guess.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Headliner said:


> The show was suppose to be up Thursday Night. Monty was going to PM me what he had and I would put it together and post it. Thing is, he haven't been online since. So I have no idea what's going on. If someone wants to unsticky it until he comes online again, go ahead I guess.


My guess would be detox. :$


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Monty should be demodded for false advertising.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Give me some time, but after months of people asking for it to come back, I'm going to try and bring this back. Mind you, Monty is gone, and a lot of users that were part of the show are now inactive or aren't as active. So I need some time to take some people off the roster, and add other people. With Monty gone, the comedic value of the show probably won't be as good, or maybe the expectations might not be as high, but I'll try my best. 

I'll start from the last PPV. From there will be immediate changes. *The people in bold are the users who won their matches.* *The only match(es) that I believe I have in my possession is the Triple Threat Elimination Match and maybe the US title match. If you want to see that match, PM me. *


Main-Event
Triple Threat Elimination Match
Team Nitemare (Nitemare, Babyboy, Kaneanite, Otacon w/Amish) vs 
UK Kliq (Flash, BreakdownV1, Kliqster, Stainless w/AlexXx) vs 
*Team Rajah *(Rajah, David, Platt, Administrator w/Blade)

Main-Event
WWF Title Match
Barbed Wire Steel Cage Match
*Role Model *vs Pyro™ (c)

US Title Match
Hardcore Match
Mr.Perfect vs *Failing Satire* (AWESOM-O) vs xTOMx (c) featuring special referee: 2Slick

Womens Title Match
*Aussie* vs BIE (c)

*4Life* (KIMBO/AMPLine4Life) vs "WF Kliq"

POD, Szumi, i$e vs *HNIC* (Alabaster Holt, Homicide_187, DDMac)

Current Champions: 
WWF Champ: Role Model
US Champ: AWESOM-O
Tag Champs: David & Platt
Womens Champ: Aussie.

Like I said, give it time. But I'm going to try for those who really was into this.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

It was no suprise that the kliq jobbed to 4life.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

At this point, you'd probably be better off just starting over since it seems like half of those people are no longer here.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

This looks really funny, I wish I was around when this started.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> At this point, you'd probably be better off just starting over since it seems like half of those people are no longer here.


That's what I'm doing. I'm keeping the current champions, but I'm throwing out a lot of users and adding new ones. Also, those that are still on the roster will most likely undergo character changes/ The next show will start off new and fresh. With very small references to the PPV.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The Establishment.

FTW.

What happened to Monty, btw?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Just make sure you don't bury me again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^It was the first thing on the to do list.:side:


NCIH said:


> The Establishment.
> 
> FTW.
> 
> What happened to Monty, btw?


That reminds me. I'm looking for tag teams. If anyone wants to tag together, let me know.

You had a part in the PPV I believe. Pyro tried to escape the building and you scared him with a baseball bat. 

No idea what happened to Monty.:sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Put Mcqueen and Myself in a tag team as The Super Ultra Mega Holy Demon Army.

Seriously.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I need some TV time. Put me in a tag team w/Alcoholic if he wasn't in one already


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Cool, this looks awesome.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome, looking forward to this coming back


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Awesome to bad there isn't another cripple on here for me to team with.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Awesome *


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Certs said:


> I need some TV time. Put me in a tag team w/Alcoholic if he wasn't in one already


AERTS-CERTS Connection plz.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I need tv time so if someone want to be my team partner plz tell me. Someone i now would be great but not jigsaw and TT plz tnx.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

I will be part of a tag team if somebody wants to team up with me...

EDIT: Do you want to team up TST?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm Chyna? So I look like a dude?


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

So nice that you bring it back (Y)

Looking foward to it Rof & Jof connection plz ;p


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Good shit K, if you need a hand with anything let me know.

USCHAMP4LYF


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll be apart of this if possible, it looks like fun


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Main Event push since I was in the original one?

I think so.

Fuck Tag Teams this superstar is going solo.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

TheSoulTaker said:


> I need tv time so if someone want to be my team partner plz tell me. Someone i now would be great but not jigsaw and TT plz tnx.


Do I qualify? :side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

xMocha said:


> Do I qualify? :side:


sure.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Oh shit, HNIC (Head N*ggas in Charge) was greatness, too bad Cide left though


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Capital X said:


> Main Event push since I was in the original one?
> 
> I think so.
> 
> Fuck Tag Teams this superstar is going solo.


Bury this jobber plz


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I agree with the guy above me. :side:


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Awesome! THis owns!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

bruteshot74 said:


> Bury this jobber plz


I'll bury you first Show.

Goodbye push you just messed with the high up of the bussiness Capital "HHH" X.


----------



## Undadawg0027 (Nov 23, 2006)

If I take part in this, I'd like Tag Team up with someone...


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

Push me for the World Title pls.

None of this failing bullshit. :no:

:lmao


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

I'd visit this regularly.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Fail said:


> Push me for the World Title pls.
> 
> None of this failing bullshit. :no:
> 
> :lmao


I think Affirmative Action dictates that I should get the World Title shot before you


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Love you for bringing this back Headliner.  This was such a great part of the forum so I'm happy you're giving it another shot. Happy to help if you need it. 



Headliner said:


> Womens Title Match
> *Aussie* vs BIE (c)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Boss Holt said:


> I think Affirmative Action dictates that I should get the World Title shot before you


Yeah but the decision to push an unknown to the moon dictates that i get a shot before you :side:


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Headliner, PLEASE.

Indy Trolls. This NEEDS Indy Trolls. 

:$


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

In plz.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Love you for bringing this back Headliner.  This was such a great part of the forum so I'm happy you're giving it another shot. Happy to help if you need it.


AUSSIE BABY!! Where the hell have you been?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

DA OTHER PLACE~!

Monty plz


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Boss Holt said:


> AUSSIE BABY!! Where the hell have you been?


I've been around...I've just been hiding under the radar. 

Missed ya though Holt. <3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Awesome Headlinah. You've done awesome with the WF School threads so I'm sure this will be no different, even without the wise Monty. Just make sure I don't get embarrassed in this one too :side:.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Aussie said:


> I've been around...I've just been hiding under the radar.


Is that what celebrating your team's premiership called these days?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Triple HBK said:


> Is that what celebrating your team's premiership called these days?


Hey the Sports Section doesn't count. :side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

I thought Monty was back. :$


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hope I'm being considered, broski.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

[user]MrMonty[/user]

04-07-2008 07:36 PM

Seems like longer .


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I need a gimmick change and a prominent role. Not that I mind being Alex Shelley or anything, but the whole "shows up at ringside with a camera to make gifs" gimmick needs a revamping.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

J_MeRCe said:


> [user]MrMonty[/user]
> 
> 04-07-2008 07:36 PM
> 
> Seems like longer .


The alcohol caught up to him :sad:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

J_MeRCe said:


> [user]MrMonty[/user]
> 
> 04-07-2008 07:36 PM
> 
> Seems like longer .


 That's depressing.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

inclusion plz ya.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

King Kenny said:


> inclusion plz ya.


Now Kenny we're trying to get people interested, not scare them off.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I love my Aussie Twin!!!!!

I miss Dave (MrMonty). 



Derek said:


> Put Mcqueen and Myself in a tag team as The Super Ultra Mega Holy Demon Army.


I'm down for this plan, my skinny ass is pretty perfect for being McTaue teaming up with "Dangerous D" Derekawada


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Awesome~!

Loved this back in the day.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Sucks that a good majority of the members that where in it are no longer active or here. But they always can be replaced.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Inclusion, if you'd be so kind


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Instant Noodles

Finishers: Ramenbomb
Hot Water Splash


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Instant Classic™ said:


> Inclusion, if you'd be so kind


Me and you need to start a fraction.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

This thread is still going?

<3


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

TheSoulTaker said:


> Me and you need to start a *fraction*.


3/4 alright?

IC would be on my team not yours :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> 3/4 alright?
> 
> IC would be on my team not yours :side:


I'll tag with you, Nick.

Aussies vs. POM's ?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nah, i want to tag with a good GFX'er :side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I smell a feud. Bring it on bitches.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Evolution v2 faction imo.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Nah, i want to tag with a good GFX'er :side:




Turning your back on me. How Un-Australian!
Go and team with your jobbing quarter relatives.....:side:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I invented Australian on this forum.

Ask anyone.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

The UK Kliq still lives motherfucker, we just do our Kliqqing in real life in the pub now.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

No UK Kliq, no WF WWF.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Richie™ said:


> No UK Kliq, no WF WWF.


 Huh?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Stainless said:


> The UK Kliq still lives motherfucker, we just do our Kliqqing in real life in the pub now.


UK Kliq aint got shit on HNIC. Believe Dat!!


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Huh?


Without the UK Kliq, this thread is nothing:side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Richie™ said:


> Without the UK Kliq, this thread is nothing:side:


Are you just looking for rep, or...?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

J_MeRCe said:


> Are you just looking for rep, or...?


I think his lips must be a little sore


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Boss Holt said:


> UK Kliq aint got shit on HNIC. Believe Dat!!


More like 'Affirmative Inaction'


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Have I ever made an appearance?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Evolution said:


> I invented Australian on this forum.
> 
> Ask anyone.


You, me and Kenny are the true Australian's of this forum.


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

Fresh Prince of Nickster said:


> You, me and Kenny are the true Australian's of this forum.


What?


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Richie™ said:


> Without the UK Kliq, this thread is nothing:side:


Sorry we're not accepting applications.

Groupies though...tits only.

WHERE ALL DA WHITE WOMEN AT?

HNIC got nuttin'


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fail said:


> What?


I second that What


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Too many Aussies in this thread for my liking.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Fresh Prince of Nickster said:


> You, me and Kenny are the true Australian's of this forum.


What?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Fail said:


> What?


Fail, Evo, Kenny and me then.

Richie, you disgrace Australia.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fresh Prince of Nickster said:


> Fail, Evo, Kenny and me then.
> 
> Richie, you disgrace Australia.


You left off me and sXe :side:

I agree about the Richie comment though


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

I laughed at the Richie comment.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Aussie (my twin) > Fail > The other Australians > Tasmanians > Richie.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Get outta here, American!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

NEVER!

We rule the world.... till China takes over in a few years!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Fresh Prince of Nickster said:


> Fail, Evo, Kenny and me then.
> 
> Richie, you disgrace Australia.


:lmao

Knew that was coming.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Fresh Prince of Nickster said:


> You, me and Kenny are the true Australian's of this forum.


Hey! 



McQueen said:


> Aussie (my twin) > Fail > The other Australians > Tasmanians > Richie.


<3 my twin! 

Still up to no good I hope!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm so bad I forgot what "good" means!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Aussie said:


> Hey!


Due to your username, you don't need a mention. You're at Australian HOF status.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Fresh Prince of Nickster said:


> You, me and Kenny are the true Australian's of this forum.


"Lay and Pray" "The Blanket" Nickster a true Australian? :lmao


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

You're so lucky you're not debating anymore, I'd wipe the floor with you, then Diesel.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Fresh Prince of Nickster said:


> You're so lucky you're not debating anymore, I'd wipe the floor with you, then Diesel.


*
I'LL COME OUT OF RETIREMENT JUST FOR YOU!*


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> I'm so bad I forgot what "good" means!


Well to be honest I didn't think the word "good" was in your vocabulary in the first place. 



Fresh Prince of Nickster said:


> Due to your username, you don't need a mention. You're at Australian HOF status.


That's what I like to hear. 

(Nice save by the way. )


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I should be added to this just so I could defeat McQueen to squash his ego.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Killswitch said:


> I should be added to this just so I could defeat McQueen to squash his ego.


I think this uses Spike TVs policy of no male on female violence, so you'd be risking suspension.

:shocked:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Is it against the policy to bend the rules?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Killswitch said:


> Is it against the policy to bend the rules?


I'm sure that all of WF can simultaneously turn away and miss the whole thing. You didn't hear this from me though, of course.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Good then, if McQueen signs on the dotted line he'll be signing up to get squashed like a bug.

Then I'll take over the rights of being the best on this board.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Me and HBK91 as the Essex Boys plz :$


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

3-D said:


> Me and HBK91 as the Essex Boys plz :$


No thanks. I fly solo.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

othx. Lemme just go get my gang on you innit.


----------



## Richard Flair (Feb 23, 2008)

They'll shank you up proper blud. Innit hoodie ghetto shizzle.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Innit HBK91 wasteman. *kisses teeth* My whole crew rep me, they REPRESENT.

I'm gonna stop now :$


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Killswitch said:


> I should be added to this just so I could defeat McQueen to squash his ego.


That's not his ego, it's his penis.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Killswitch said:


> Good then, if McQueen signs on the dotted line he'll be signing up to get squashed like a bug.
> 
> Then I'll take over the rights of being the best on this board.


man's gotta do what a man's gotta do


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Well to be honest I didn't think the word "good" was in your vocabulary in the first place.


I oftentimes refer to myself as the "fairly good lover".



Killswitch said:


> Good then, if McQueen signs on the dotted line he'll be signing up to get squashed like a bug.
> 
> Then I'll take over the rights of being the best on this board.


I'll enjoy 'Switch getting all sweaty and attempting to pin me.



Forum B!tch said:


> That's not his ego, it's his penis.


It kept getting caught in the elastic band on my boxers so I just flaunt it now. Ya live, ya lean, ya know.


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh, this looks interesting.

Due to the influx of Australians, I'm hoping Nathan Jones will be added to the roster.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/427730-wwf.html


----------

